# Nintendo Wii U Official Thread [pricing, release date confirmed!] - Part 3



## Tazmo (Sep 15, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Sep 15, 2012)

*Nintendo Wii U Official Thread [pricing, release date confirmed!]*

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 15, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Yes and no.
> 
> On the one hand, Capcom has never given online play to any MH handheld game ever. Also, the WiiU will be using the Nintendo Network for online play. The 3DS won't be getting the update to implement the Nintendo Network until later in 2013, I believe. Well after MH3U is released.
> 
> ...



Ah now i understand, thank you.  

Hopefully we'll get the update soon if it really is coming in 2013, also do you think that Nintendo can change the 3DS's FC function and add personal accounts to be more akin to the Wii U's? Since the 3DS technically *is* getting Miiverse on board. :amazed

@ Wii U boxarts. BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 15, 2012)

they look like vita box arts


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 15, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I think he might mean that the cover itself looks silly, since it has "special edition" twice.


 I can confirmed it


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 15, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Ah now i understand, thank you.
> 
> Hopefully we'll get the update soon if it really is coming in 2013, also do you think that Nintendo can change the 3DS's FC function and add personal accounts to be more akin to the Wii U's? Since the 3DS technically *is* getting Miiverse on board. :amazed



No problem. 

Don't quote me on the whole Nintendo Network thing, though. The 3DS already uses Nintendo Network, but the 3DS might be lacking some kind of update that it will get in 2013 for the NN, while the WiiU will have it at launch. Still, don't quote me on that. I'm working with faulty info that may or may not be true. I'm gonna ask on the MH3U 3DS board on GameFAQs to get my facts straight. The rest of my post was pretty spot on, though.

Hm, I'm not sure about that. Though, anything is possible because the 3DS can receive system updates. So, Nintendo could alter the OS in whatever they wanted. Their main concern would probably be finding a way to preserve the friends you already have registered during the transition.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 15, 2012)

Can someone please bring all the box arts here? I am too lazy


----------



## DedValve (Sep 15, 2012)

Wait...we already passed 300 pages? Good lord people!


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 15, 2012)

It'll get even more active as launch day approaches and even more details are released.


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 15, 2012)

First page post get.

Also I think I will be waiting a few before getting the WiiU. Want to get the most out of my Wii.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 16, 2012)

Ground floor, etc.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 16, 2012)

I can't wait for the incredibly insane deals MS and Sony will pull come holiday season.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 16, 2012)

So, what games will you guys be getting at launch, for those who are getting the system at launch?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 16, 2012)

Besides Mario and Wii U what else is worth even looking at really?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 16, 2012)

Taleran said:


> I can't wait for the incredibly insane deals MS and Sony will pull come holiday season.



1$ per system?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 16, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Besides Mario and Wii U what else is worth even looking at really?



(I'm naming the ones that I'm interested in, personally. Other people may have different lists.)

New Super Mario Bros. U
ZombiU
Nintendo Land (call it what you will, but it's like Wii Sports on steroids with better mini-games and Nintendo characters, so it will be fun)
Assassin's Creed 3
Epic Mickey 2

And then more within the launch window (between launch and the end of March 2013) such as Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate, Pikmin 3, Game & Wario and Rayman Legends.

I decided not to name the ports of games that are already out as of right now, but those will be very worth it for those that are getting a WiiU and haven't played those particular games yet. Especially because most of them are at a reduced price ($50 I think) and come with all of their respective DLC + more special content.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 16, 2012)

If I do get it, it'll be zombie U and Mario I'll get. That's bout it. Might try out Batman.


----------



## Death Certificate (Sep 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYlEgwLNipI[/YOUTUBE]

*sigh* overreaction everywhere

Also razor edge looks slighty promising.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2012)

Death Certificate said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYlEgwLNipI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> *sigh* overreaction everywhere
> 
> Also razor edge looks slighty promising.



another game i can't wait for :33

shit's gonna be a mess with my friends though LOL..


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm going to wait a year.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 16, 2012)

I might as well. ^

Things crop up... always do.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 16, 2012)

Well, I'm glad that TVii will be supported by all major US, Canadian Dish and Cable companies. That's one less thing I have to worry about.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 16, 2012)

I _would_ wait for the WiiU, but... well, I've never been able to buy a console at launch. The only recent one that I can remember was the 3DS as a birthday gift from my parents a few weeks after it launched.

So, I want to experience the hype and the excitement. At least once. 

That, and the WiiU will have lots of games I want from the get go, so I won't be waiting for good games to come out.


----------



## dream (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm a one console type of gamer so I'll wait until we get information on Sony and Microsoft's new consoles before deciding to get a Wii U or not.


----------



## J. Fooly (Sep 16, 2012)

I bought the Wii on the first day. I'm buying this one on the first day as well. I've got faith with Nintendo. Plus, even if it goes the way of the Wii, at least it'll have the new Smash Bros. And even if i'm not satisfied, i can just buy the new x-box or ps4 (not likely).


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2012)

heylove said:


> I'm a one console type of gamer so I'll wait until we get information on Sony and Microsoft's new consoles before deciding to get a Wii U or not.



i was like this.. but it'll change from now on.. WiiU + either Sony's or MS' new console.. probably Sony's though cuz of the exclusives..


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 16, 2012)

Microsoft might have to step up their game with their online services. Both Nintendo and Sony offer a high caliber online experience for free.

Well, Nintendo is still testing the waters (but the online play on the 3DS is very good so far) and PSN isn't the greatest. But people are eventually going to get sick of having to pay to play the newest shooter online when you could just play it for free on a WiiU or PS4. Most people that have a 360 currently probably aren't going to care so much since the 360 is nearing the end of its life, but people are expecting better things out of the other two next gen consoles.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm getting all the consoles bros. I get the best of all wurlds


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 16, 2012)

Since I've gotten into PC gaming a lot recently, I'm getting a WiiU and either a 720 or PS4. I'll get the 720 or PS4 a year or two after it comes out. I don't want to be too late on the scene, though. I got my PS3 in June 2011. Way after it launched.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 16, 2012)

heylove said:


> I'm a one console type of gamer so I'll wait until we get information on Sony and Microsoft's new consoles before deciding to get a Wii U or not.



I always end up getting every single console, so it's not even an issue for me.  Although the only consoles I ended up getting on launch date were Gamecube, Xbox 360 and Wii. The WiiU pre-order process was easier this time around than it was for the Wii. I recall Gamestop announcing a few days in advanced when they would start taking pre-orders and sure enough people were waiting in line to pre-order them the morning of... My local Gamestop had ~15 pre-order tickets and I was #9. 

This time around, it took me mere seconds to pre-order the WiiU. 1-2minutes out of my day to pre-order a console is a pretty damn good trade-off.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 16, 2012)

I got my Wii at launch, which was a terrible fucking idea..

Once smash bros came out, 1st gen Wiis would malfunction and wouldn't read the disc. 

Mine happened to be one of those, so I was fucked out of Brawl for a month after it came out. 

I'm definitely waiting til after bugs and shit are fixed.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 16, 2012)

Looks like Target and Toys R Us have officially  their pre-order stocks.



"Shion" said:


> I got my Wii at launch, which was a terrible fucking idea..
> 
> Once smash bros came out, 1st gen Wiis would malfunction and wouldn't read the disc.
> 
> ...



Some people have all the horrible luck. I purchased a 360 and Wii at launch and didn't face any manufacturer malfunctions/defects. Some people are just blessed with good fortune which is why I don't have to worry about that crap.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 16, 2012)

Damn you...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 16, 2012)

I got a 360 winter 2006 and sold it off last year only to pay off my new slim  i never had any red ring problems in all my years of owning it, which made it akward when people were telling me about their 2nd, third and fourth 360s


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 16, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I got a 360 winter 2006 and sold it off last year only to pay off my new slim  i never had any red ring problems in all my years of owning it, which made it akward when people were telling me about their 2nd, third and fourth 360s



I ended up trading my 360 in for a fat PS3 (backwards compatibility) close to a year after getting the 360. I don't regret that decision one bit


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 16, 2012)

There are a lot of franchises i like on 360, that's why i kept mine. I simply bought a PS3 later down the line 

There's always games on other platforms that i want to get, so i can't deal with just one or two


----------



## Death Certificate (Sep 16, 2012)

My first console was a N64, then a playstation. I usually just get a sony or nintendo console.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 16, 2012)

my first console was a nintendo, followed by a genesis and then an SNES  i also had a saturn(which i don't own anymore) a PS1(which i do), an N64(which i don't), a dreamcast, PS2, Gamecube, Xbox and so on


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 16, 2012)

Death Certificate said:


> My first console was a N64, then a playstation. I usually just get a sony or nintendo console.



My first Home console was the *Atari 2600* followed by (In order of purchase):


Snes
Sega Genesis
N64
PS1
Game Cube
PS2
Xbox
Xbox 360
Wii
PS3

*WiiU* soon to join that list...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 16, 2012)

Going to get AC3 and ZombiU on launch with the Deluxe edition. This gen is going to be just a Nintendo + Sony generation for me.


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm surprised that some people are wanting to jump to next gen already. 

I'm not that excited,with the last of us,Mgs ground zeros,and Gta v I might not be interested in getting a new console for 2 years. 3 and half years if Bethesda decides to launch fallout 4 this gen.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 16, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> I'm surprised that some people are wanting to jump to next gen already.
> 
> I'm not that excited,with the last of us,Mgs ground zeros,and Gta v I might not be interested in getting a new console for 2 years. 3 and half years if Bethesda decides to launch fallout 4 this gen.



good point.. thats why i think backwards compatibility should be a must for every new gen console


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 16, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> 3 and half years if Bethesda decides to launch fallout 4 this gen.



This is the best thing I've ever heard you say.

Gods be damned, I want Fallout 4.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 16, 2012)

Its been 7 years bro, and people were ready for 360 and PS3 after 4 and 5 years respectively 

FFS how long does it have to be dragged out


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 16, 2012)

Dragged out forever. And we still have two more years until the 720 and the PS4, I think.


----------



## flashyondy (Sep 16, 2012)

im more then ready it beens so long already. but i wont be dumpin my ps3 ne time soon and if my 360 wasnt broke from my nephew i would still play that 2. but right now the main game im playin thru is final 7. i prob wont buy another game till i get my wii u on launch unless i get some over time at work. i was goin to get borderlands 2 on day 1 but they screwed me last time with the game of year edition so i can wait for the borderlands 2 game of the year edition. well im happy playin final 7 on my ps3 till i get my wii u. but i will end up gettin all 3 next gen systems.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 16, 2012)

Back after hunting down the Deluxe Bundle and no luck.. I settled with the Basic.. Pre ordered at Gamestop.. Zombi U here I go!!


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 16, 2012)

If Bethesda decides to launch fallout 4 this generation then it will be the best game to end this cycle of consoles. 

This is in my is opinion the best generation of gaming we had so far. I like competition between companies


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2PPjhX0As20&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 16, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2PPjhX0As20&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]




Yep, those reactions are pretty much similar to the one's I had regarding all the news bits that have come out so far about WiiU


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Sep 16, 2012)

Region locked?- Lil B


----------



## dream (Sep 16, 2012)

LILBTHEBASEDGOD said:


> Region locked?- Lil B



I'm pretty sure that it will be region locked. :/


----------



## Lord of Rage (Sep 16, 2012)

Price seems reasonable enough. I'd definitely buy it the day of release if I wasn't broke.

The Wii-u has definitely caught my interest.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]CxBjYIla6vs[/YOUTUBE]
Have to say they games can still look ugly nowadays.
Especially the people.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 16, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2PPjhX0As20&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]



Yeah, those sum up my reactions. Just switch the shrimp for the lunch box at the university.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> If Bethesda decides to launch fallout 4 this generation then it will be the best game to end this cycle of consoles.
> 
> This is in my is opinion the best generation of gaming we had so far. I like competition between companies



It's also the longest generation, so no wonder so many good games have come out. 

Though I really am hoping for Fallout 4. It will be running on Skyrim's engine.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 17, 2012)

Stores that have sold out their preorders of WiiU:




Best Buy
GameStop


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2012)

Any news on the status of Wal-Mart pre-orders? Are they even taking pre-orders?  Because I know Wal-Mart is a clusterfuck during the holidays.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 17, 2012)

Didnt Frys and P.C Richard & Son sold out too?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 17, 2012)

Random thought:

What makes people think 350$ is too expensive for something the consumer  will be using for 5 or 6 years, but paying 600 dollars for a new iphone that you'll use for 3 or 4 years(if you dont buy the next version cuz its shinier)? Both require extra costs(apps, controllers/games, phone contract), but 1 is much cheaper and lasts much longer and isn't going to be broken easily.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2012)

Because people are stupid.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 17, 2012)

and if anybody wants to argue that a nintendo wii u could break too like the iphone. Nintendo makes the most durable and long lasting consoles.

My gamecube still works, i got that in 2001 right when SSBM launched. I gotta put something on the top of the disc tray, but is still works 

/random


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 17, 2012)

If you notices, this side of the continent is more upset about $350.00 tag prices. America continent is more upset. Europe and Australia  prices are decent and they like their options..
*Spoiler*: __ 



Zombi U Bundle


 

@Death Kun

see? NoA sucks..


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2012)

I still wonder why NoA didn't do anything about a ZombiU bundle. 



Goova said:


> and if anybody wants to argue that a nintendo wii u could break too like the iphone. Nintendo makes the most durable and long lasting consoles.
> 
> My gamecube still works, i got that in 2001 right when SSBM launched. I gotta put something on the top of the disc tray, but is still works
> 
> /random



Hell, most NES and SNES console still work. I have a SNES that I've had for as long as I can remember. It was my first console, and I watched my mother play it until I developed the motor skills to play it myself. As such, it holds extreme sentimental value to me, and I'm glad it works as good as the day it came out of the box. 

Granted, as consoles and components become more complex and advanced the chances of breaking and failure become higher. But Nintendo has almost never had a problem with the design and hardware of their consoles. The most recent one (which is a design problem) is the 3DS top screen being scratched where the top screen meets the outer ridges of the bottom screen when the system is closed. But that was rectified with the 3DS XL, and I think in more current regular 3DS systems as well. The only one I can remember before that was the DS Lite hinges being subpar.

But all in all, Nintendo is definitely good when it comes to building a long lasting console.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 17, 2012)

*Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate isn?t Capcom?s only Wii U game*

Capcom fulfilled two goals this past Thursday. The company finally confirmed that Monster Hunter Tri G would be localized, and also announced its first Wii U game, a separate version of the 3DS Monster Hunter title.

One Capcom-Unity member was curious about support for the console beyond Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate. Responding to the inquiry, Corporate Officer/Senior Vice-President Christian Svensson confirmed that there are ?other projects in the works?.

Svensson wrote:

*?I have to be careful what I say here as it will surely be overanalyzed and misinterpreted to be more than what I?m saying.

?We have other projects in the works beyond MH3 Ultimate. Unfortunately at this time I can not provide any details. I?m sure as someone who is interested in Wii U and a Capcom-Unity.com member, you won?t be able to miss news of future projects when they finally do get announced.?*


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2012)

MH4U confirmed.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 17, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Because people are stupid.



**


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2012)

I feel like an inspiration.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 17, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I feel like an inspiration.



[YOUTUBE]r4Eudb_Tqg8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2012)

That was actually a really cool interview.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 17, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]r4Eudb_Tqg8[/YOUTUBE]



awesome va is awesome.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2012)

I wonder how much he gets paid to be Mario.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 17, 2012)

N64... never breaks.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 17, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I wonder how much he gets paid to be Mario.



"lotsa losta coins and mushroooms"


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2012)

He gets paid in Mario coin lookalikes... made out of actual gold.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 17, 2012)

Dude seems like a nice guy.

Probably gets ALL the pussy.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2012)

Princess Peach is his only mistress.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 17, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Princess Peach is his only mistress.



What if he is peach ?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> What if he is peach ?



Impossible!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 17, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Impossible!


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2012)

What a weird sound that is.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 17, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> What a weird sound that is.



Can you guess? 
[YOUTUBE]8g0801BvCmM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2012)

I probably would've figured that out earlier if I had played FF6.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 17, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Any news on the status of Wal-Mart pre-orders? Are they even taking pre-orders?  Because I know Wal-Mart is a clusterfuck during the holidays.



Last time I checked they were still doing .


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2012)

Ah, I see. Considering how varied the bundles can be it's no wonder they haven't sold out yet.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 17, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> N64... never breaks.



Most durable system ever. I used it as recently as yesterday when I felt like playing Spiderman once again. Good times...


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 17, 2012)

Is there any news at how many console per store are gaming stores getting? I remember that when ps3 launched it sold out within one hour due to low stock. Those sold out news are indeed very vague.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 17, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> Is there any news at how many console per store are gaming stores getting? I remember that when ps3 launched it sold out within one hour due to low stock. Those sold out news are indeed very vague.


 It seem Best Buy got 100,000 for Online pre orders.. It seem Nintendo gave them the majority of the stocks[outside Gamestop].. No confirmation.. Probably for us, We are getting 1,000,000 units... who knows the % between bundles.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2012)

When my parents went to pre-order the deluxe edition the Gamestop employee said they were given 15 deluxe editions in stock for pre-order.  I'm not sure how many they were given for the basic edition. But, I'm not exactly in an area with a high population. I'm sure other Gamestops in more populated areas got more in stock than others did. So it's hard to say. And that's just Gamestop alone.

I'm sure Nintendo will probably make an official shameless bragging announcement to declare how much they sold within x amount of time.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 17, 2012)

Hopefully, this won't have much of an affect on shipping schedules.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2012)

Damn, I hope not.  Though, if this is has been going on for a while, Nintendo (hopefully) had prepared for this by giving themselves enough time to work with were such an incident (like what just happened) were to occur.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 17, 2012)

> Nintendo Japan has revealed that the webkit-based internet browser for Nintendo?s upcoming Wii U system won?t play Flash video content, but it will support HTML5. Nintendo has also announced that the browser will support tabbed browsing that lets users keep track of several web pages at the same time. *A new feature that Nintendo has incorporated into the browser is tilting the GamePad forward or backward to automatically scroll up and down through long web pages.*


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2012)

Not really savvy on that kind of stuff, but from the comments on the article it seems that HTML5 is gradually replacing flash, so it's nice to see Nintendo is forward thinking. 

The only site I remember from my olden internet days that used flash extensively was newgrounds.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 17, 2012)

Went to my local gamestop... fuckers still have reservation spots open for the Wii U!

But.... on my end, no fucks were given!  

The waiting game is long, but always bears fruit.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2012)

For the basic edition or deluxe edition, Shion?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 17, 2012)

Funny how everybody forgot about Retro.. Nintendo even made a comment about Monolith Soft game but about the Retro one, nothing. No teaser, no trailer, no words..


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2012)

I guess Retro just isn't ready yet. 

Metroid or Star Fox please.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 17, 2012)

*Darksiders 2 Supports Wii U GamePad Only Play*



> *A spokesperson for THQ has told Polygon that you?ll be able to play Darksiders 2 entirely on the Wii U GamePad.* The Wii U version of Darksiders 2 will also include the first DLC pack, Argul?s Tomb, plus all of the pre-order bonus content loaded onto the disc. According to THQ that?s roughly five hours of additional content. Darksiders 2 is scheduled to launch on Wii U on November 18th in North America.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 17, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I guess Retro just isn't ready yet.
> 
> Metroid or Star Fox please.


 I guess so but a lot of forums made a big deal at the fact they were not at E3 and about the leaked info that the E3 supposed to close with their game and later got removed.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I guess so but a lot of forums made a big deal at the fact they were not at E3 and about the leaked info that the E3 supposed to close with their game and later got removed.



I was expecting them too. I wonder what's taking them so long to reveal what they're actually making. Even a hint would be nice. Like, "a popular Nintendo character returns better than ever on the WiiU, ready to blast their enemies away!"

Or something.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 17, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeI-X811Sc0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Sep 17, 2012)

I think that it's a bit too soon to not have Flash support as quite a bit of the internet still uses Flash.  Oh well, it shouldn't be too much of a problem and it probably did save us a bit of money.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 17, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I was expecting them too. I wonder what's taking them so long to reveal what they're actually making. Even a hint would be nice. Like, "a popular Nintendo character returns better than ever on the WiiU, ready to blast their enemies away!"
> 
> Or something.



Doesn't make sense for them to reveal something and they aren't a good distance into the development cycle


Last guardian  and FF versus 13 anyone?


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 17, 2012)

It's coming with browser right off the bat...

Took Microsoft.. years?  lol


----------



## Sotei (Sep 17, 2012)

Retro hinted at what they're working on now. It was either tweeted or in an interview but it went something like this:

"We're working on a franchise that fans have wanted us to work on for a while now."

That's vague, cause the Nintendo fanbase is fragmented with some fans wanting Retro to make a new "Metroid", others want them to work on "Star Fox", "Legend of Zelda", a sequel to "Donkey Kong Country", "F-Zero", some want a new "Mach Rider" and even "Star Tropics". I wouldn't mind seeing a revival of either "Mach Rider" or "Star Tropics", that would be pretty fucking beast and would target the more mature audience.

At e3 Nintendo wanted to focus on the games that would be coming out at launch or near launch. They would have shown off the Retro game but it was pulled at the last minute due to the game not coming out in the launch window. I've also read that if MS or SONY showed off their new consoles then they would have shown the Retro game as a counter to that. We'll see, either way, Retro is working on something massive, something to catch the "hardcore" gamers.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## Corruption (Sep 17, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> It's coming with browser right off the bat...
> 
> Took Microsoft.. years?  lol



Does anyone actually use web browsers on their consoles?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2012)

heylove said:


> I think that it's a bit too soon to not have Flash support as quite a bit of the internet still uses Flash.  Oh well, it shouldn't be too much of a problem and it probably did save us a bit of money.



The PS4 and 720 may have HTML5 only considering they're coming out at least two years from now, so Nintendo probably wanted to get the jump on them in that regard. Besides, most people won't web browse with the WiiU anyway. Most people don't web browse with gaming consoles at all.



Canute87 said:


> Doesn't make sense for them to reveal something and they aren't a good distance into the development cycle
> 
> Last guardian  and FF versus 13 anyone?



Well, the thing is that they were supposed to be the closing performance at E3, but they pulled out at the last second. That's mostly why fans are bummed. They said they would say something, but then they didn't.

Either way, I'm sure what they're working on will be great.


----------



## dream (Sep 17, 2012)

Corruption said:


> Does anyone actually use web browsers on their consoles?



I used the browser on my PS3 a few times.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 17, 2012)

Putting it that way, I know it's not Metroid, but Star Fox sounds wrong because it's not that big of a series(selling wise), but Zelda sounds wrong because they just released Zelda less then a year ago. If they really were saving the Retro game as a backup to counter the competitors consoles, I can't see it being anything other then Zelda, but that's not gonna happen, so I expect and hope it is Star Fox, because Star Fox needs love.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 17, 2012)

Web browser on consoles is only cool to watch porn on big ass tv


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2012)

Goova said:


> Putting it that way, I know it's not Metroid, but Star Fox sounds wrong because it's not that big of a series(selling wise), but Zelda sounds wrong because they just released Zelda less then a year ago. If they really were saving the Retro game as a backup to counter the competitors consoles, I can't see it being anything other then Zelda, but that's not gonna happen, so I expect and hope it is Star Fox, because Star Fox needs love.



It's impossible for it to be Zelda because they've already announced that Zelda on the WiiU is coming out in 2014. So Retro has to be working on either a Metroid or a Star Fox game... I hope.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 17, 2012)

But if they really said that fans have been wanting them to develop a game for X series, it's not metroid because theyve been developing metroid games, they're implying its a different game series


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2012)

Goova said:


> Web browser on consoles is only cool to watch porn on big ass tv



You could just hook your computer up to your tv, bro.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 17, 2012)

Yeh but my laptop doesnt transfer sound when i do that.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2012)

Goova said:


> But if they really said that fans have been wanting them to develop a game for X series, it's not metroid because theyve been developing metroid games, they're implying its a different game series



I'm not too sure about that, but meh. Hopefully it is Star Fox, though. Meanwhile, hopefully Nintendo is working on a 2.5D sidescroller Metroid game for the 3DS.

Though, you have to admit, the tablet controller would be perfect for selecting your weapons, scanning enemies, solving puzzles, etc. in another first-person Metroid game.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 17, 2012)

Corruption said:


> Does anyone actually use web browsers on their consoles?



Very rarely. I don't see their being much of a point when I have my Desktop PC and Laptop (both w/ HDMI ports) within the same vicinity of my gaming consoles.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 17, 2012)

Internet on the PS3 was very shit for a long time. I guess only now its viable for all parties involved.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 17, 2012)

*Nintendo explains the consumer going after the Deluxe Wii U bundle*

*"Your value consumer, that may be a little short on funds, is certainly going to gravitate towards basic SKU. The other kind of buyer that would gravitate towards that is if you want another initial game that isn?t Nintendoland for example, you can buy the lesser cost system, and then buy whatever other game you want with the extra $50.

If you like Nintendoland ... you get a great value with that bundled in. You also get the extra memory. If you like the color black as opposed to white on your console - which a lot of core gamers do, they're like the look of that better." - Nintendo's Senior Director of Corporate Communications, Charlie Scibetta*

Mr. Scibetta also discussed how the GamePad will make the Wii U more visible in your living room, as opposed to consoles before it.

*"A lot of times with a console, you stick it under a tv or in a cabinet, and you don't look at it too much, but with gamepad, you're going to be seeing it front and center in your living room or your family room pretty much every day, especially if you use Nintendo TVii, even if you're not playing games that day. The look of that black finish is really nice."*


----------



## dream (Sep 17, 2012)

I wonder how many people like Nintendoland.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2012)

I think Nintendoland is going to be great. Like I said in another post, it's like Wii Sports on steroids with better mini-games and Nintendo characters. It'll be a great game to play with friends and family. I know I'll be having fun with it with my family around the holiday season. I always like when my parents, my sister (down syndrome) and I can all do something fun together. We all don't really have many common interests or common hobbies, so it's nice when we're all able to do something together.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 17, 2012)

*UK game retailers discuss phenomenal Wii U preorders*

(PRWEB UK) 17 September 2012



> ShopTo.net, the leading online entertainment retailer is reporting the highest pre-orders for a games console in the retailer's history following the global announcement of the Nintendo Wii U last week.
> 
> "The reaction has been phenomenal with 500 pre-orders in the first hour after the Wii U announcement on Thursday, and the following 48 hours saw similar levels of pre-orders as gamers rushed to secure their hardware for Christmas," explained ShopTo.net CEO Igor Cipolletta.
> 
> ...




Read more: 

*Retailers discuss 'phenomenal' Wii U pre-orders, Premium SKU most popular*



> *Demand for console 'exceeding expectation', retailers suggest.*
> 
> Pre-orders of Nintendo's Wii U console have gotten off to a "phenomenal" start in the UK, retailers have claimed, with one retailer revealing that it took 500 pre-orders for the console within the first hour of the Wii U's release date being announced last Thursday.
> 
> ...





Oh shit!! Europe too?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 17, 2012)

heylove said:


> I wonder how many people like Nintendoland.



Nintendoland is supposed to be the game that shows off the WiiU's gamepad capabilities. And based on some of the game play footage, it seems like a really decent multi-player gaming experience.

I don't think it's worth getting the Deluxe version though. The only reason why I even prefer the Deluxe version over the Basic is the Black Color. The extra memory doesn't phase me one bit.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 17, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Nintendoland is supposed to be the game that shows off the WiiU's gamepad capabilities. And based on some of the game play footage, it seems like a really decent multi-player gaming experience.
> 
> *I don't think it's worth getting the Deluxe version though. *The only reason why I even prefer the Deluxe version over the Basic is the Black Color. The extra memory doesn't phase me one bit.


 Europe and Japan is more worth getting it and that is because is bundled with MH3U and Zombi U..


----------



## dream (Sep 17, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I think Nintendoland is going to be great. Like I said in another post, it's like Wii Sports on steroids with better mini-games and Nintendo characters. It'll be a great game to play with friends and family. I know I'll be having fun with it with my family around the holiday season. I always like when my parents, my sister (down syndrome) and I can all do something fun together. We all don't really have many common interests or common hobbies, so it's nice when we're all able to do something together.





Kira Yamato said:


> Nintendoland is supposed to be the game that shows off the WiiU's gamepad capabilities. And based on some of the game play footage, it seems like a really decent multi-player gaming experience.



*Watches trailer*

I suppose that some of the games could be fun. 



Malvingt2 said:


> Oh shit!! Europe too?



Not too surprised by this.  Anyone have any info pre-orders in Japan?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 17, 2012)

No News from Japan pre order wise but do we need the Numbers? Monster Hunter<_<


----------



## dream (Sep 17, 2012)

I like knowing such things.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 17, 2012)

heylove said:


> *Watches trailer*
> 
> I suppose that some of the games could be fun.



Well, it's not like I said it was an industry game changer. On the bright side, we probably won't have anyone launching their gamepads at their unsuspecting tv screens this time around 



Malvingt2 said:


> Europe and Japan is more worth getting it and that is because is bundled with MH3U and Zombi U..



I'd definitely consider getting the Deluxe version if the U.S. had that bundle for the same amount.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2012)

Yeah, Japan will be sold out of WiiUs everywhere. Monster Hunter was a dirty finishing blow. The Vita, PS3 and 360 will enjoy the stores' shelves on Christmas in Japan.



heylove said:


> *Watches trailer*
> 
> I suppose that some of the games could be fun.



Turn that frown upside down!


----------



## dream (Sep 17, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:
			
		

> Well, it's not like I said it was an industry game changer. On the bright side, we probably won't have anyone launching their gamepads at their unsuspecting tv screens this time around



My dislike of it was coming off of all the time that was spent on it at E3, didn't even think that the game would be somewhat decent until I saw gameplay footage.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 17, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Well, it's not like I said it was an industry game changer. On the bright side, we probably won't have anyone launching their gamepads at their unsuspecting tv screens this time around
> 
> 
> 
> *I'd definitely consider getting the Deluxe version if the U.S. had that bundle for the same amount*.


 that is what I don't get.. Why NoA didn't do the same for us? really hate the whole Nintendo Land Bundle for us..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 17, 2012)

I hope the Wii U has a demo selection similar to the PS3's, so that i could play some Wii U demos in local retail Best Buy stores like i do with PS3 ones.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh wait, i just remembered that one time another local Best But place that i went to had 3DS demo catalogs that were available for me to play. Silly me! 

Thats true, thank goodness Nintendo finally got on board with that. Before, it's was like with the Wii only allowing you to play either a demo disc or the full game of one title. I can't remember what the DS's was like in retail though. Probably the same.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2012)

The DS demos in stores changed with the times, they usually put in popular Nintendo games.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 17, 2012)

I see.  Well at least that seems to have changed now, especially since the closest local best buy i have is restructuring and finally putting up the demo catalog unit instead of the typical "one game only" thing.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2012)

I've never really been interested in playing demos at stores. I did play a KH3D demo on a 3DS XL a few weeks ago at GAME (French game retailer) and the game looked fantastic. I really hope that MH3U gets a limited edition 3DS XL bundle, with the 3DS XL having a special Monster Hunter design. I'd buy that shit in a heartbeat.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 17, 2012)

Now *that* would be a magnificent deal. But knowing Capcom.....


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2012)

If Capcom doesn't do it, I'll probably cry on the inside. This is just very wishful thinking. I shouldn't get my hopes up.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 17, 2012)

If the wii u sells well, that'll be a shot in the eye of all of those who are claiming that console gaming is dying over tablets/phones/ect 


I say, FUCKING GOOD. THAT'LL TEACH YOU "INDUSTRY ANALYSTS" what for


----------



## dream (Sep 17, 2012)

Console gaming is dying just like PC gaming is dying.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 17, 2012)

How long has that been going on


----------



## dream (Sep 17, 2012)

The first time I heard of it was in 1999.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 17, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> If the wii u sells well, that'll be a shot in the eye of all of those who are claiming that console gaming is dying over tablets/phones/ect
> 
> 
> I say, FUCKING GOOD. THAT'LL TEACH YOU "INDUSTRY ANALYSTS" what for



Analyst: Well one things for sure, handhelds will definitely be a thing of the past in due to time. Smartphone/tablets/iOS will dominate and become the next future generation of portable gaming, pack your bags nostalgic fanboys.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 17, 2012)

Why do you protest the future?  its my prediction's way or the highway


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 17, 2012)

Wait...what. I'm sorry, I lost the plot somewhere along the way...



> There are two Wii U bundles, but only one of them ? Wii U Deluxe Set ? will include a copy of Nintendo Land. Because it doesn?t include the party game, Nintendo product manager Bill Trinen says the Wii U Basic is targeted toward consumers who are more interested in ?core? games, such as Bayonetta 2 or ZombiU. Remember, the Wii U in the Basic set includes 8GB of internal storage, whereas the Wii U in the Deluxe Set features 32GB.


----------



## dream (Sep 17, 2012)

Trinen...

Well, this is a minor statement/belief that doesn't cause too much damage.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 17, 2012)

NoA is so stupid.


----------



## dream (Sep 17, 2012)

Well, for all we know it can be a statement that the guy came up with himself and may not represent Nintendo's views on the package.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 17, 2012)

Uh what game the system is bundled with doesn't really matter to the gamer who is getting Wii U regardless  but i can see what he was trying to say. If someone buys the 360 family bundle with kinect and kinect adventures, its reasonable to assume that that customer is looking for what's in the bundle(aka family oriented items and not necessarily core experiences)


----------



## Taleran (Sep 17, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> If the wii u sells well, that'll be a shot in the eye of all of those who are claiming that console gaming is dying over tablets/phones/ect
> 
> 
> I say, FUCKING GOOD. THAT'LL TEACH YOU "INDUSTRY ANALYSTS" what for



No one not enjoying what the console is showing is saying that the thing will not sell. Nintendo hardware always sells, the problem is 6 months later when the new wears off and you go back to playing other games with standard controllers.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 17, 2012)

I wasn't referring to nintendo, but console gaming in general, atleast initially, the demand is there


----------



## Taleran (Sep 17, 2012)

Well yeah it is shiny brand new electronics.

Then people look at the list of games and the fact that Nintendo dates their launch window through March (which in and of itself is ridiculous) and you think huh, is that even enough that I want to play for 5 months let alone after that runs out. Demand is there but the sustainability doesn't seem to be but neither was the Wii so no one is really surprised.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 17, 2012)

It should also be pointed out that if the Japanese standalone price for the controller is to be believed, it is over half the 300 cost of the system. (exchange puts it at 170 $)


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 17, 2012)

My Ass wants it hard.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 17, 2012)

Taleran said:


> Well yeah it is shiny brand new electronics.
> 
> Then people look at the list of games and the fact that Nintendo dates their launch window through March (which in and of itself is ridiculous) and you think huh, is that even enough that I want to play for 5 months let alone after that runs out. *Demand is there but the sustainability doesn't seem to be but neither was the Wii so no one is really surprised.*



Why would you think that?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 17, 2012)

I don't get it, there are plenty of games that people could want, especially considering wii u has full BC, that puts all the wii games on the list too


----------



## Sotei (Sep 17, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Why would you think that?




I think he knows the future.


I see another future though, WiiU completely takes over Japan since it's launching with MonHun and a Beta for Dragon Quest X and Super Mario U... that's like, crack in Japan. With the WiiU completely dominating the Japanese market, it's only safe to assume Japanese developers will jump on that with the quickness. Guaranteeing that the WiiU will be sustained by the Japanese developers.

If SONY and MS decide to put out super consoles then they'll only be supported by the richest developers since production costs for those systems will be insane. Nintendo is in a sweet spot, powerful enough to pump out beautiful games but not too powerful where they alienate middle of the road developers.


----------



## dream (Sep 17, 2012)

GTAv on the Wii U?


----------



## Taleran (Sep 17, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Why would you think that?



Anecdotal evidence based on how much interest I ended up having in the line up of the Wii. Less than 10 games on that thing pinged my radar and the line up of the WiiU is made up of games I could play on my system I already own, games I don't have interest in, and a couple that are not worth buying the system for.

Sure it may change in the future but not until next March at the earliest.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 17, 2012)

heylove said:


> GTAv on the Wii U?



It could be a trick.


----------



## J. Fooly (Sep 17, 2012)

heylove said:


> GTAv on the Wii U?



We can only hope. It'd be amazing if Nintendo could've convinced  Rockstar to do this.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 17, 2012)

> Gaming publication Games Industry International took to the internet to see just how big the buzz was on social media and technology blogs for both the iPhone 5 and Wii U. Judging from the results which were posted on the website it would appear that the Wii U conference was vastly overshadowed by the iPhone 5 conference on the 12th September.
> 
> _ ?Retail sales are down considerably (at least as seen through NPD). The consoles are long in the tooth. And there hasn?t been a surprise breakaway blockbuster for some time. Call of Duty is still a huge seller, but those numbers are never a surprise now. Those are the sorts of things that ping the radar of many mainstream outlets.?
> 
> ...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 17, 2012)

iphone 5 is just a reskinned iphone 4.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 17, 2012)

Damn not even a console can get more buzz than a phone


----------



## Sotei (Sep 17, 2012)

That's a silly article, a phone whether it's an iPhone or something else is more of a necessity then a gaming console. Only gamers need consoles, pretty much everyone will need a mobile phone.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 17, 2012)

Sotei said:


> That's a silly article, a phone whether it's an iPhone or something else is more of a necessity then a gaming console. Only gamers need consoles, pretty much everyone will need a mobile phone.



An overpriced phone that is less phone than toy?
I'm just saying if it was a matter of necessity flip cellphones would still be all the rage.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 18, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> An overpriced phone that is less phone than toy?
> I'm just saying if it was a matter of necessity flip cellphones would still be all the rage.


 There is a reason why I got a Galaxy S2 instead..



Death-kun said:


> I understand what Trinen is saying, even if I don't completely agree with him. With the basic bundle, you get the bare necessities and then you can use that $50 you didn't spend on the deluxe edition to buy a different game of your choice.
> 
> Personally, I chose the deluxe edition because I like the color black and I also feel like I'm getting a lot more included with that $50 besides just one game, so in essence I feel like I'm actually saving money in the long run. Nintendoland will be a fun game, but that's not going to be the only WiiU game I'll have around the holidays.
> 
> ...


 They are thinking about destroying Samsung.. by launching a less powerful phone.. Galaxy S3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 18, 2012)

> *Pok?mon Black 2 and White 2 director, composer Junichi Masuda doesn?t seem interested in an HD Pok?mon Snap for Wii U, because most people own a camera that can take photos of whatever whenever they want.* The thought of a core Pok?mon game on Nintendo?s upcoming home console, however, intrigues Masuda. ?It would be very cool if you could play Black 2 and White 2 on the Wii U,? he says.



I never got the appeal of the Pokemon Snap series.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 18, 2012)

Perhaps they will eventually have a streaming service where you can stream your 3DS games to the WiiU. That would be really cool. Then you'd be able to play your Pokemon games on the big screen. 

Pokemon Snap was a really fun game, but I don't know why people constantly clamor for a sequel. PS was a one hit wonder.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 18, 2012)

Wii U is a just a big DS, so sure


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 18, 2012)

Goova said:


> Wii U is a just a big DS, so sure



I imagine certain DS games would be impossible to play on it.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 18, 2012)

It'd probably be a bit awkward for DS/3DS games that use both screens for battles/scenery (like Mario & Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story), but I can see it working well for other games where all the main stuff happens on the top (big) screen.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 18, 2012)

> *Popular UK retailer GAME has disclosed that it plans to offer fifty percent extra trade-in value on hardware for those looking to trade in their old console?s against Wii U.* At GAME?s current trade-in values, the promotion would let customers receive ?165 store credit for a 250GB Slim Xbox 360, and ?150 store credit for a 320GB Slim PS3. Other promotions will apparently be coming in the next few days.
> 
> ?We have three launch packages for the Wii U and customers interested in pre-ordering can do so in-store or online at  for a deposit of ?20.?
> 
> ?Pre-ordering is a great way of guaranteeing a Wii U for the release date and our exceptional trade-in offer gives customers a massive 50% extra value on any console or handheld console traded in against the Wii U.?



Would be awesome if a certain mega gaming store in the U.S. offered something like this


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 18, 2012)

nope.jpg

Gamestop will set the rates they want even if they're kind of a rip-off.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 18, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> nope.jpg
> 
> Gamestop will set the rates they want even if they're *kind of* a rip-off.



Understatement of the year. For the games I no longer want, I prefer burning them than trying to trade them into gamestop.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 18, 2012)

The poll on GameFAQs today is pretty funny. It's almost even for all the options. 



Kira Yamato said:


> Understatement of the year. For the games I no longer want, I prefer burning them than trying to trade them into gamestop.



True true. I don't even trade in my games at all. I know Gamestop has their 50%+ trade-in deals now and then, but they never seem to come around when I actually might want to trade a game in.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 18, 2012)

*Nintendo Wii U Preorders Sell Out at Online Retailers*





> The iPhone 5 isn't the only gadget that's racking up massive preorders, preorders of Nintendo's new Wii U console are already sold out at online retailers across the United States.
> 
> The Wii U will launch in the U.S. on Nov. 18, 2012 but lots of online retailers are already taking preoders for the console. Or, at least they were.
> 
> ...


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 18, 2012)

I really wish we knew the numbers!


----------



## Velocity (Sep 18, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I really wish we knew the numbers!



A million billion!


----------



## dream (Sep 18, 2012)

Velocity said:


> A million billion!





I'm predicting it to be 100,000 at most.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 18, 2012)

100,000? I have a feeling it might be more. I dunno, just a gut feeling.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 18, 2012)

heylove said:


> I'm predicting it to be 100,000 at most.


 report says that is the amount Best Buy got..alone.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 18, 2012)

A whopping *ONE MILLION*! 

Okay, maybe that's a bit too much. But if Best Buy really did get 100,000 just by itself, I'm expecting Gamestop got somewhere between 150,000-200,000 by themselves. Then we have to take into account the other retailers.

Or maybe Best Buy and Gamestop got 100,000 each, and then less popular retailers got 50,000 or something.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 18, 2012)

Also one note with have to remember is that Retailers are getting more pre orders vouchers this time around..[no amazon for us]


----------



## dream (Sep 18, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> report says that is the amount Best Buy got..alone.



Really? 

I thought it was 10,000.


----------



## P-X 12 (Sep 18, 2012)

Imagine, this system breaks a million before launch date...
Love to see the haters talk shit then.


----------



## dream (Sep 18, 2012)

Phx12 said:


> Imagine, this system breaks a million before launch date...
> Love to see the haters talk shit then.



Even then haters will talk shit.  

Anyways, what really matters is how well third party games like Zombiu perform.  We all knew that the system was going to sell but we don't know if it will be a system that will prove to be fertile ground for third parties.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 18, 2012)

2 million each


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 18, 2012)

I am thinking about buying B02 or 007 Legend.. I am hoping that the Wiimote is available to use. Reason why I enjoyed playing FPS on my Wii. Love that set up. I am going to give the Gamepad a chance tho..


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 18, 2012)

I would make Bioshock Infinite my first WiiU FPS, but I'll probably want to buy it on Steam instead.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 18, 2012)

*ZombiU hands-on: the Dark Souls of zombie games
Wii U was always going to get unwarranted flack among gamers for being a casual console. VG247′s Dave Cook plays the punishing ZombiU to find out why they?re dead wrong.*



> ?ZombiU is the Dark Souls of zombie games?. You?re going to hear a lot of people say that after the Wii U launches in November. It?s absolutely true, as the game is brutally difficult, and makes no attempt to coddle players as they wade miserably through post apocalyptic London.
> 
> One of the magic ingredients that makes a good survival horror game even better is making the player feel dangerously under-resourced, pathetically weak, and continually on the backfoot at all times. If this stresses you out, then ZombiU is not the game for you.
> 
> ...





 for the people in here who called ZombiU boring and generic... I know your names


----------



## dream (Sep 18, 2012)

That's a promising preview for the game.  Hopefully it ends up being on the money.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 18, 2012)

heylove said:


> That's a promising preview for the game.  Hopefully it ends up being on the money.


Since E3 this game only got a mixed preview after that all good.. The mixed one said that Wii U pad stuff were lame.. So yeah. This is the game I want at Launch. Ubisoft do not le me down


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 18, 2012)

God, the game sounds so fucking awesome.


----------



## dream (Sep 18, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Since E3 this game only got a mixed preview after that all good.. The mixed one said that Wii U pad stuff were lame.. So yeah. This is the game I want at Launch. Ubisoft do not le me down



At the very least it sounds like a game that should appeal to horror fans more than the recent action oriented Resident Evil games.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 18, 2012)

Resident Evil lately is an action game with horror elements. It hasn't been a survival horror series in a long time.


I think in ZombiU I'll always be going the more silent and cautious route, even if it takes me longer. It's what I would do in real life. Better safe than sorry, I say.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 18, 2012)

> A representative for gaming company 5th Cell has explained that Scribblenauts Unlimited will utilise the Nintendo Network to allow players to share objects that are created with the Object Editor. The representative reconfirmed that the Nintendo 3DS version of the game will not include online interaction. Scribblenauts Unlimited will launch alongside the Wii U in North America on November 18th.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 18, 2012)

heylove said:


> At the very least it sounds like a game that should appeal to horror fans more than the recent action oriented Resident Evil games.



there is a reason why I am skipping RE6.. First Main RE game that I am going to do such thing... Revelations spoiled me.. Zombi U appeal to me, I love horror.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 18, 2012)

Huh, I wonder why the 3DS version of Scribblenauts wouldn't allow for online exchanging.


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 18, 2012)

To those not buying wii u


----------



## dream (Sep 18, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> To those not buying wii u



There's nothing wrong with them.  :byakuya


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wFI_cuxa2I[/YOUTUBE]

The only mini game that looks remotely interesting the karting/racing game since it shows what the WiiU gamepad is capable of once they release Mario Kart game for the system.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 18, 2012)

*ShopTo sees 'highest pre-orders for a console' in their history, thanks to Wii U*

We've already heard some stats on ShopTo's Wii U preorder numbers, but it seems like the consumer reaction was even bigger than we expected!



> ShopTo.net, the leading online entertainment retailer is reporting the highest pre-orders for a games console in the retailer's history following the global announcement of the Nintendo Wii U last week.
> 
> "The reaction has been phenomenal with 500 pre-orders in the first hour after the Wii U announcement on Thursday, and the following 48 hours saw similar levels of pre-orders as gamers rushed to secure their hardware for Christmas," explained ShopTo.net CEO Igor Cipolletta.
> 
> ...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 18, 2012)

*RUMOR - Something up with Monolith Soft at TGS?*

The following comes from Monolith Soft Twitter (Google translation)...

*I've updated the page of the "Welcome to Monolith Soft" [HP] soft monolith. September 20 (Thursday) held "Tokyo Game Show 2012." We will report Riki is enthusiastic this year. Do not miss it!*

Is there something we should look out for on Sept. 20th? I guess we'll find out in a couple days!


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 18, 2012)

Hooray


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 18, 2012)

​



> Gabrielle Shrager from Ubisoft Montpellier has shared information about the multiplayer modes in ZombiU. Shrager says that *ZombiU offers a local Asymmetric Multiplayer mode, rather than online modes, and that the single player mode of the game is deeply integrated with an online app that makes you feel less alone in the dark foreboding atmosphere of ZombiU.*
> 
> _ ZombiU offers a local Asymmetric Multiplayer mode rather than online modes. So you can play with your friends using the Wii U GamePad and the Pro Controller in your couch. What is the multiplayer mode about: The ?King of Zombies? has organized his own sadistic London games to entertain his bloodthirsty subjects? Play as King Boris on the WiiU tablet, crazed boss of a violent gang and self-proclaimed ?King of the Zombies?, and beat all survivors?one by one! Or play as a Survivor and attempt to outwit the King of Zombies and his brain-dead ?gladiators?!_
> 
> ...


----------



## dream (Sep 18, 2012)

I think that the game could have benefited from online modes but this is fine I suppose.  The idea was probably to get people to use the various control devices in different ways for multiplayer and get people to play multiplayer with people in the same living room.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 18, 2012)

fucking Zombi U


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 18, 2012)

So whats wrong with RE6?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 18, 2012)

> Global fast food chain Burger King will begin selling meals that include Wii U toys. No details regarding the toys are known, but expect them to be . On its website, Burger King confirms the Wii U toys are “coming soon.”



They're getting closer to the launch date, so there's no surprise that we would start getting more and more updates regarding promotions. I'm a bit surprised that there hasn't been more details released since the original announcement was back in August.


----------



## dream (Sep 18, 2012)

Integration with the gamepad?  I'm curious at the moment but I doubt that it will be anything impressive.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 18, 2012)

Its NFC integration. its gonna be the chess pieces for things like skylanders prolly


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 18, 2012)

heylove said:


> There's nothing wrong with them.  :byakuya



Bayonetta 2?


----------



## dream (Sep 18, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Its NFC integration. its gonna be the chess pieces for things like skylanders prolly



That's probably it.



8-Peacock-8 said:


> Bayonetta 2?



What about it?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 18, 2012)

KH3 for Wii U


----------



## Crimson Cloak (Sep 18, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> KH3 for Wii U



_Exclusive_ to Wii U.

I bet that would get the fans raging.


----------



## P-X 12 (Sep 18, 2012)

Crimson Cloak said:


> _Exclusive_ to Wii U.
> 
> I bet that would get the fans raging.



That particular shitstorm would reach apocalyptic levels in about 5 minutes.
Hell, it'd probably destroy the forums.


----------



## dream (Sep 18, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> KH3 for Wii U





Crimson Cloak said:


> _Exclusive_ to Wii U.
> 
> I bet that would get the fans raging.





Now that will be a delight to see.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 18, 2012)

I didn't mean exclusive  but you know what? you guys are awesome so i'll leave it


----------



## dream (Sep 18, 2012)

In all seriousness, it would be pretty nice to see that game on the Wii U. 

It's a popular franchise that will help the Wii U's gaming library.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 18, 2012)

i think it might get a downported version. I dunno if nomura even wants it multiplatform though, a lot of japanese devs aren't used to working on more than one console


----------



## dream (Sep 18, 2012)

Hmm, I think that Nintendo would probably be able to get a better or at least an equal version of KH3 if it ever comes out on Wii U.  They will certainly do their best to achieve that.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 18, 2012)

a better or equal version in comparison to what exactly?  Surely not 720 and PS4


----------



## dream (Sep 18, 2012)

Better than the PS3/360 versions assuming that it comes out for those versions. 

As for the 720/PS4 versions...it might be better gameplay wise.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 18, 2012)

i misconstrued what you said, cause sadly we won't be getting KH3 this generation at this rate  its almost over folks, nintendo has already moved on


----------



## dream (Sep 18, 2012)

Perhaps we'll get one last moment of glory for the PS3 with KH3 right before the new consoles arrive.  Unlikely but it can happen.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 18, 2012)

If KH means what I think it means, didn't a 3rd installment essentially already come out for the 3DS?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 18, 2012)

That was KH 2.999999999  Just like KHrecom was KH1.5 BBS was KH0 and so on and so forth


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 18, 2012)

Crimson Cloak said:


> _Exclusive_ to Wii U.
> 
> I bet that would get the fans raging.



Do it S.E. just fucking do it. The amount of delicious tears from the internet would turn me on to the roof. :ho

I am totally not serious btw, but still it would be interesting.



heylove said:


> In all seriousness, it would be pretty nice to see that game on the Wii U.
> 
> It's a popular franchise that will help the Wii U's gaming library.



Indeed. It's certainly helped the 3DS's library for me.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm just saying that its not as farfetched a proposition as some people might say. Look how many KH games Nintendo has now


----------



## dream (Sep 18, 2012)

I think that it's safe to assume that KH3 will be on the Wii U, it seems like a damn good fit for the console.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 18, 2012)

FFVII remake going to the 3DS or Wii U exclusive can easily destroy the internet as we know it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 18, 2012)

don't mind me.. just posting this here :ho


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 18, 2012)

> I'm just saying that its not as farfetched a proposition as some people might say. Look how many KH games Nintendo has now



Yep. COM, Days, Re:coded, and now KH3D.  

Though It's probably in Nomurai's best interest to make the series go multiplatform since the portable hopping has gone out of wack. So a release for KH3 on the PS3/Wii U wouldn't be too out of the realm, although it wouldn't surprise me if he went with the PS4/720 route with the Wii U managing to squeeze in. (Really though, the console is a good investment for S.E. especially since it's bound to sell goldmines in japan with Nintendo finally entering the HD era).


----------



## dream (Sep 18, 2012)

Heh, I remember that clip of FVII on the PS3.  A lot of people were expecting a remake.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 18, 2012)

Khris said:


> don't mind me.. just posting this here :ho


 hey you!!!



heylove said:


> Heh, I remember that clip of FVII on the PS3.  A lot of people were expecting a remake.


 lol I know, imaging the rage man? all the forums going down at the same time? the madness 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 I can't wait


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 18, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Yep. COM, Days, Re:coded, and now KH3D.
> 
> Though It's probably in Nomura's best interest to make the series go multiplatform since the portable hopping has gone out of wack. So a release for KH3 on the PS3/Wii U wouldn't be too out of the realm, although it wouldn't surprise me if he went with the PS4/720 route with the Wii U managing to squeeze in. (Really though, the console is a good investment for S.E. especially since it's bound to sell goldmines in japan with Nintendo finally entering the HD era).



I agree. I just want a lot of games period on every system so i can buy them +_+ Good ones this time, not fucking crap like FFXIII  i'm looking at you next gen SE. I can't believe you wasted 5 years of my time with this BS



heylove said:


> Heh, I remember that clip of FVII on the PS3.  A lot of people were expecting a remake.



I thought it was funny that so many people were going crazy over that, because it was a tradition for Square to put out tech demo's from certain systems launches years before that.


----------



## dream (Sep 18, 2012)

Thankfully the bad blood between Square and Nintendo seems to have died.  It would suck if it still had continued.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 18, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I agree. I just want a lot of games period on every system so i can buy them +_+ Good ones this time, not fucking crap like FFXIII  i'm looking at you next gen SE. I can't believe you wasted 5 years of my time with this BS



This. I'm sticking with the Wii U and _possibly_ a PS4 this gen, so the more quality title multiplat supports they'll get, the better for both worlds since we can be happy about owning our own damn consoles while still getting the game (as long as it's not severely scaled down ala-Wii). And to think the modern era of FF would've went down with a bang on current gen if S.E. took their damned time on giving more resources for FF Versus 13 instead.  

Hey, would you be against the game going multiplatform with the Wii U included?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 18, 2012)

Which game?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 18, 2012)

KH3 dur.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 18, 2012)

it would be fine


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 18, 2012)

Including an HD collection for the PS3/Wii U.  It would be awesome if they did announce that on TGS including an enhanced BBS port for the 3DS.

I wonder if Nomura will announce a FM version of KH3D, because if they did then it'd better be like KH2 FM's content instead of BBS FM's.


----------



## dream (Sep 18, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> KH3 dur.



As I said before, the game fits pretty well on the Wii U in terms of the target audience.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 18, 2012)

Exactly. Moar money for S.E. in the end, especially if KH3 goes multiplat. 

I can definitely see KH fitting on the console, it's about time Nintendo got a numbered title as well since KH3D and COM were more in the lines of major bridge games while still providing entertainment.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 18, 2012)

I never asked, but what's your beef with Xbox Senju?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 18, 2012)

RROD, XBL service subscriptions, less appealing exclusive titles compared to the PS3's (imo), etc. 

I could say more but i need to get ready for tomorrow so i'll leave it at that for now. Later days.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 18, 2012)

indeed


----------



## Bioness (Sep 18, 2012)

Mario goes Berserk.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgACcUDttQ0&color1=FFFFFF&color2=000000[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Sep 18, 2012)

Nintendo needs a hardcore Mario game like that on the Wii U.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 19, 2012)

Pokemon fans also want a more mature Pokemon game as well. But I think a problem lies in that kids and sadly parents won't know the different and will think it is the same "nice" version.

I have a few titles in mind too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 19, 2012)

guys wanna move this into another thread


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 19, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> RROD, XBL service subscriptions, less appealing exclusive titles compared to the PS3's (imo), etc.
> 
> I could say more but i need to get ready for tomorrow so i'll leave it at that for now. Later days.



I'm with you on this.

xbox =


----------



## Shirker (Sep 19, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> RROD, XBL service subscriptions, less appealing exclusive titles compared to the PS3's (imo), etc.



Basically all my issues with the Box as well ('cept for RROD. Never got it. Never will). I don't hate it, but it doesn't attract me much. Literally the only game I've played on the one I have for an extended amount of time is Sonic Unleashed and Scott Pilgrim.

I think I might skip Microsoft's console showings next (this?) gen. Eh, they own enough of my soul with their OS anyway.


----------



## whamslam3 (Sep 19, 2012)

the only reason to ever buy the Wii U is for the new super smash bros other then tht there is no point rly...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 19, 2012)

and bayonetta, and wonderful 101, and the next zelda, and mario, and metroid, and zombie u, and and and


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 19, 2012)

rayman legends too 

better than mario bros U


----------



## Shirker (Sep 19, 2012)

But y'know... it all pales in comparison to Pikman anyway


----------



## dream (Sep 19, 2012)

Pikimin pales in comparison to Zelda.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 19, 2012)

*Deepest gasp in the world*


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 19, 2012)

I think I might like Pikmin just a little more than Zelda.

Pikmin needs more games, though. Still waiting for a 3DS Pikmin game.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 19, 2012)

heylove said:


> Pikimin pales in comparison to Zelda.





Shirker said:


> *Deepest gasp in the world*





Death-kun said:


> I think I might like Pikmin just a little more than Zelda.
> 
> Pikmin needs more games, though. Still waiting for a 3DS Pikmin game.


I like Pikmin better too, but they were made by the same guy, one of the gods of Nintendo.



*Shigeru Miyamoto*


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 19, 2012)

Funnily enough, I have plushies of all five colors of Pikmin in their flower forms.

I wish at least one of them was signed by Miyamoto.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 19, 2012)

I don't have any of them as Plushies 

I want one but I don't know which one to get.

Edit: never mind a few minutes on Amazon and voila



It is the only one that doesn't look like crap.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 19, 2012)

Get all of them! 

I still wish I could find an Olimar plushie (official Nintendo one) but they're either too expensive or too rare to find.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 19, 2012)

whamslam3 said:


> the only reason to ever buy the Wii U is for the new super smash bros other then tht there is no point rly...



No, not really....

SSBB wasn't my entire reason to buy the Wii in the first place and neither is the Wii U, one game doesn't make the whole point of buying a new console. Especially since there are other titles (as others pointed out above) that exist and are interesting.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 19, 2012)

Everyone has their different preferences. Though I wonder why someone who says the WiiU is only worth it for Smash Bros, a game chock full of Nintendo characters, would not find enjoyment in getting the WiiU for other Nintendo games.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]HMuimGrnUC8[/YOUTUBE]

clearly the best version


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 19, 2012)

So, just asking, who here has played Monster Hunter before? And who here is planning on getting Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate for the WiiU? 

Now that it's being localized I wanna talk about it.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 19, 2012)

Yeah we know you like MH Weeaboo kun


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 19, 2012)

Damn right I do.


----------



## J. Fooly (Sep 19, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> So, just asking, who here has played Monster Hunter before? And who here is planning on getting Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate for the WiiU?
> 
> Now that it's being localized I wanna talk about it.



Never played Monster Hunter but ill be getting it for the Wii U when it comes out.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 19, 2012)

whamslam3 said:


> the only reason to ever buy the Wii U is for the new super smash bros other then tht there is no point rly...



Zombi U

Next Zelda game

Rayman Legends

Tekken Tag Tournament 2 (the best version )

Bayonetta 2

Pikmin 3


----------



## dream (Sep 19, 2012)

For me the only reason to buy the Wii U is the new Zelda game(s).  Everything else I can do without but Zelda holds a special place in my heart for being the first game series that I ever loved.  If I do get a Wii U it will be because of Zelda.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 19, 2012)

J. Fooly said:


> Never played Monster Hunter but ill be getting it for the Wii U when it comes out.



You won't be disappointed. 



heylove said:


> For me the only reason to buy the Wii U is the new Zelda game(s).  Everything else I can do without but Zelda holds a special place in my heart for being the first game series that I ever loved.  If I do get a Wii U it will be because of Zelda.



You'll also finally be able to play Skyward Sword.


----------



## dream (Sep 19, 2012)

And Twilight Princess and Wind Walker.


----------



## P-X 12 (Sep 19, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> So, just asking, who here has played Monster Hunter before? And who here is planning on getting Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate for the WiiU?
> 
> Now that it's being localized I wanna talk about it.



I only got on during Tri. Probably the only game I still play on the Wii besides the Galaxy's and Zelda games. 
And I am definitely getting Ultimate. Probably not gonna touch the 3DS version, though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 19, 2012)

Launch Trailer!!

[YOUTUBE]NGby1d04nvc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 19, 2012)

That is ridiculous, I love it.


----------



## dream (Sep 19, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Confirmed? Awesome.  Though I still have all my Gamecube games.



Never mind, I read an old article that seems to have assumed that.


----------



## P-X 12 (Sep 19, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Launch Trailer!!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]NGby1d04nvc[/YOUTUBE]



They'd better make a C. Falcon costume down the line.
That or Kirby.


----------



## dream (Sep 19, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Launch Trailer!!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]NGby1d04nvc[/YOUTUBE]



Heh, Mario looks a bit weird.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 19, 2012)

*Zombi U dev: "Wii U is the most innovative system on Earth" #1*



> ZombiU Creative Director Jean-Phillipe Caro has refused to take credit for reinventing the survival horror genre with his new game, insisting that they've only been able to make the Wii U launch game because of the Wii U. A machine he calls "the most innovative on Earth."
> 
> In an exclusive interview with Official Nintendo Magazine, Caro said: "We never wanted to reinvent any genre but the fact that is when we decided to change from Killer Freaks to ZombiU we had to rethink what we were going to do."
> 
> ...


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 19, 2012)

heylove said:


> Never mind, I read an old article that seems to have assumed that.



Thanks for getting my hopes up. 

Oh well, there will probably be Gamecube games added to the Virtual Console/eShop eventually.


----------



## dream (Sep 19, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Zombi U dev: "Wii U is the most innovative system on Earth" #1*



Well, it probably is the most innovative console especially when it comes to controls.

Death, all we can do is hope.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 19, 2012)

Have faith in the Nintendo Gods.


----------



## dream (Sep 19, 2012)

I have faith in Miyamoto and the people making Zelda games.


----------



## dream (Sep 19, 2012)

> *Now, we have heard those voices and know very well what fans of the franchise expect from a Ninja Gaiden game* and we’re ready to start again. That’s Ninja Gaiden 3: Razor’s Edge for Wii U."
> 
> I admit, I was skeptical that Ninja Gaiden 3: Razor’s Edge was just a gorier port of Ninja Gaiden 3. Team Ninja changed my mind when I played the game with Ayane, a character added for the Wii U version. Ayane’s mission takes place on Day 2 in Paris where she is getting massage. *A mercenary storms in and points his machine gun at Ayane’s head then moves down to her… um… chest and attempts pulls her towel down a tad.*



Seems about right, people do want more fanservice.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 19, 2012)

heylove said:


> Seems about right, people do want more fanservice.



Dismemberment has been added
Steel on Bone is gone
Begging enemies is gone
More Nimpos have been added
Multiple weapons are now available from the start
AI is more difficult
New playable character has been added

hmm one thing for sure. I understand what 360/PS3 are feeling right now. Because it is obvious this is the definite version of the game and they are not getting a patch..


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 19, 2012)

heylove said:


> Seems about right, people do want more fanservice.



That was about the only thing that registered for me. 

And of course the NG community is furious, from what I understand NG3 ws terrible and now a supposedly "better" version of the game exist. Personally I'd wait till after release to see if they really addressed the issues besides adding more additional content. Then they can proceed to bitch. 

With justfication of course.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 19, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> Taht was about the only thing that registered for me.
> 
> And of course the NG community is furious, from what I understand NG3 ws terrible and now a supposedly "better" version of the game exist. Personally I'd wait till after release to see if they really addressed the issues besides adding more additional content. Then they can proceed to bitch.


 Not Only that, Nintendo is helping Tecmo in this version.. So I wonder who Nintendo sent there..., what team...


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 19, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Not Only that, Nintendo is helping Tecmo in this version.. So I wonder who Nintendo sent there..., what team...



There's just something about Nintendo ressurecting and fixing games this generation that has developers following them.


----------



## dream (Sep 19, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> hmm one thing for sure. I understand what 360/PS3 are feeling right now. Because it is obvious this is the definite version of the game and they are not getting a patch..



I can understand their frustration but this is how the gaming industry works and has for a long.  Take a look at the Elder Scrolls game, the definitive version has always been on the PC.  One version of a multiplatform game will always be the definitive version even if it isn't by much.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 19, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> There's just something about Nintendo ressurecting and fixing games this generation that has developers following them.


 right and they are the publisher also. So is Nintendo money.. So wtf? of course Nintendo is going to make sure that this shit doesn't suck lol



heylove said:


> I can understand their frustration but this is how the gaming industry works and has for a long.  Take a look at the Elder Scrolls game, the definitive version has always been on the PC.  One version of a multiplatform game will always be the definitive version even if it isn't by much.


 Yeah I get that but still a low blow.. lol


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 19, 2012)

Definitive =/= good to begin with  fact of the matter is, NG3 is crap, and we(360 and PS3 owners) were a 60$ beta test had the plan gone sour which it did

Call it business if you like, its pretty shitty business regardless, there's no defense for a game that just came out a few months ago


----------



## dream (Sep 19, 2012)

> Yeah I get that but still a low blow.. lol



I know, I'm would be irked when console versions of PC games end up playing better.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 19, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> right and they are the publisher also. So is Nintendo money.. So wtf? of course Nintendo is going to make sure that this shit doesn't suck lol


Nintendo: The fuck? That wasn't NG3 we saw. We'll show what NG3 was supposed to be. 



Inuhanyou said:


> Definitive =/= good to begin with  fact of the matter is, NG3 is crap, and we(360 and PS3 owners) were a 60$ beta test had the plan gone sour which it did
> 
> Call it business if you like, its pretty shitty business regardless, there's no defense for a game that just came out a few months ago



True, 360 and PS3 owners basically got a $60 demo.  Which does suck. Even if it is business.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 19, 2012)

*Dragon Quest X Beta to be included with Wii U Premium in Japan*

Nintendo announced a huge bonus for the Wii U premium set in Japan – that’s the black 32GB Wii U. Buy that package and you get access to the Dragon Quest X Wii U beta test.

The Dragon Quest X beta test will begin shortly after the system launches. Players will be able to import save data from the beta test into the final version of Dragon Quest X for Wii U.



Yeah we don't need numbers from Japan, it is a done deal...


----------



## dream (Sep 19, 2012)

Good movie, Nintendo is making this a rather good launch.  A DQ beta is bound to attract a lot of gamers to the Wii U in the beginning.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 19, 2012)

I wish we in America got to beta test DQ X.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 19, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I wish we in America got to beta test DQ X.


 More reason to Burn down NoA... Seriously


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 19, 2012)

We'll probably get it eventually... we've gotten every Dragon Quest game I think, thanks to Nintendo taking the initiative to localize them. Otherwise Square Enix would never give them to us.


----------



## dream (Sep 19, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I wish we in America got to beta test DQ X.



Nintendo is making up for launching the console in Japan after it launches in NA and the EU.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 19, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Dragon Quest X Beta to be included with Wii U Premium in Japan*
> 
> Nintendo announced a huge bonus for the Wii U premium set in Japan ? that?s the black 32GB Wii U. Buy that package and you get access to the Dragon Quest X Wii U beta test.
> 
> ...



Yeah....Japan.....gone.....it belongs to nintendo.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 19, 2012)

Phx12 said:


> They'd better make a C. Falcon costume down the line.
> That or *Kirby*.



*Tekken Tag Tournament 2 - no Kirby costume*

As you may be aware, the Wii U version of Tekken Tag Tournament 2 features exclusive costumes based on the appearance of iconic Nintendo characters such as Mario, Luigi, and Princess Zelda. In a roundtable session with series producer Katsuhiro Harada, we learned that more costumes have yet to be revealed, but we can confirm at least one which won't be popping up. There will be no Kirby costume in Tekken Tag Tournament 2.

At first, I didn't think much of this. But the more I consider it, the more it seems like a tragedy. I'm just visualizing what that would look like and my mind imagines a Kirby which has enveloped the Tekken character completely, with their form causing him to become misshapen. Imagine how amazing it would be to see that pink sphere, complete with big eyes and tiny (when closed) mouth, distorted with the head and legs (below the knees, as I see it) of Heihachi popping out as if a balloon were stretched tightly over them.

Technically improbable? Sure. Doesn't mean I don't want to see it, but I guess I'll just have to live with the version in my head. It's probably better there anyway.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 19, 2012)

Kirby costume would've been interesting. 



heylove said:


> Nintendo is making up for launching the console in Japan after it launches in NA and the EU.



I know, but still.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 19, 2012)

heylove said:


> Nintendo is making up for launching the console in Japan after it launches in NA and the EU.



Now all they need are the slow jams and japan will forgive nintendo for not being first.


----------



## dream (Sep 19, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> Now all they need are the slow jams and japan will forgive nintendo for not being first.



MH3 and DQ beta is all that Japan needed to forgive Nintendo.  

Slows jams would just be icing on the cake.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 19, 2012)

Never played DQ, nor does it interest me..

Monster Hunter, on the other hand...


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 19, 2012)

heylove said:


> MH3 and DQ beta is all that Japan needed to forgive Nintendo.
> 
> Slows jams would just be icing on the cake.



No no that's just foreplay.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 19, 2012)

*Even Reggie won't talk about Nintendo/Amazon's situation*


*"We don't talk about our specific business practices with individual retailers, and so you're not going to get any more information from me specific to Amazon or any of our different retail partners. What I can tell you is they are selling software, and [there] are resellers that are on the site selling hardware as well, but you're right: Amazon as a direct sale company currently does not sell Nintendo hardware." - Reggie Fils-Aime*

We've already given you guys a response from Nintendo about this issue, and they told us to ask Amazon. I've reached out to Amazon multiple times without any luck, but I'll keep trying. Seems that no one can get a comment out of them.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 19, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Launch Trailer!!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]NGby1d04nvc[/YOUTUBE]



Holy shit.  The Samus/Mario & Luigi costumes are boss!

I think i'll add another game to my Wii U list then.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 19, 2012)

*Unity and Nintendo partner to bring Unity Engine, and its 1.2 million devs, to Wii U*

Unity Engine is best known for supporting mobile and digital titles, but Unity Technologies CEO David Helgason sees his company's engine as more flexible than that. Nintendo apparently does as well, partnering with Unity on a worldwide licensing agreement that offers first- and third-party Pro level engine access to Wii U developers. The partnership also grandfathers in the existing 1.2 million Unity licensees to the Wii U platform, which Helgason tells us is, "extremely easy" to port to -- Unity's calling the partnership an "excellent opportunity" to port existing Unity games from "thousands of studios currently developing mobile and social games." The partnership's effects aren't immediate, however, as Unity Engine's Wii U support won't go live until 2013, which tells us that we won't see any fruit from the collaboration until some point in 2013 at the earliest.

When pushed, Helgason wouldn't out any potential games headed to the Wii U via Unity, nor would he offer up names of studios interested in working with Nintendo's next console. It's not hard to imagine big Unity games like Slender and Rochard ending up ported to the Wii U, of course, but it sounds like we'll have to wait a bit longer before we hear which games will benefit from the partnership first.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 19, 2012)

That sounds pretty big, what does this mean for Nintendo in the long run?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 19, 2012)

^

They get a shitty graphics engine.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 19, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Holy shit.  The Samus/Mario & Luigi costumes are boss!
> 
> I think i'll add another game to my Wii U list then.



I'm actually pretty friggin' torn between which version get because of the Ninty costumes and Mushroom mode. Whether or not it supports Tekken Tunes on the WiiU version will ultimately decide which one I get.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 19, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> ^
> 
> They get a shitty graphics engine.





I prefer the term "cost efficient"  It'll attract indies if nothing else.


Really though, Unity is only as good as the budget, hardware and developer affords. Its very scalable. It may look shitty when very low budget indies use it, but when put in context with full power next gen hardware...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 19, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I prefer the term "cost efficient"  It'll attract indies if nothing else



Oh, there's no doubt that it's cost efficient. That's why it's shitty.


----------



## whamslam3 (Sep 19, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Zombi U
> 
> Next Zelda game
> 
> ...


zombi u come on...rly guys? lol
the only zelda game i ever rly rly loved was majoras mask
rayman was good when i was a little kid haha
i can get tekken on other consoles
bayonetta was a what ever game didnt rly like it
pikmin was a fun game again when i was younger
mario lost its goods after n64 for me anyway
metroid is a kind of good game ill give it tht
i bought gamecube and the wii only for supersmash bros and ill do it again for the new one. o and monster hunter is cool too


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 19, 2012)

whamslam3 said:


> zombi u come on...rly guys? lol
> the only zelda game i ever rly rly loved was majoras mask
> rayman was good when i was a little kid haha
> i can get tekken on other consoles
> ...



Your opinions are welcomed even though i strongly disagree with them.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 19, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I prefer the term "cost efficient"  It'll attract indies if nothing else.
> 
> 
> Really though, Unity is only as good as the budget, hardware and developer affords. Its very scalable. It may look shitty when very low budget indies use it, but when put in context with full power next gen hardware...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 19, 2012)

Better games hopefully. Fuck i hope so. Games are great, sorry to disagree with anyone in here who thinks they are not


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 19, 2012)

Well I meant more in terms of the people who use the unity engine to develop these little games. 

For consumers it most likely means more games from indie developers using  this engine onto their virtual console market.


----------



## whamslam3 (Sep 19, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Are you sure you're still not a kid?


only a little bit   hehe


----------



## dream (Sep 19, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Better games hopefully. Fuck i hope so. Games are great, sorry to disagree with anyone in here who thinks they are not



One can only hope.  Perhaps we'll get a few awesome indie games out of this.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 20, 2012)

New Wii U bundle!


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Super Wii U Casuals bundle contains Nintendo Wii U console and peripherals bundled with any of these games: New Super Mario Bros U, Pikmin 3 or Zelda U. Pre-order now for the ultimate casual experience!


----------



## dream (Sep 20, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> New Wii U bundle!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I would buy that casual bundle.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 20, 2012)

Add a dildo and I'm in.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 20, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Even Reggie won't talk about Nintendo/Amazon's situation*



This doesn't look good. Odds are Amazon might not even get the Wii U console.


----------



## dream (Sep 20, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> This doesn't look good. Odds are Amazon might not even get the Wii U console.



I'm sure that every other online/physical retailer would be pleased by that.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 20, 2012)

I was waiting for Amazon and now I can't even pre-order the Deluxe version from Best Buy or Gamestop. Amazon better come through for me in the end for being a faithful customer.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 20, 2012)

I have a feeling Amazon won't come through with the WiiU any time before it launches, but who knows.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 20, 2012)

heylove said:


> I'm sure that every other online/physical retailer would be pleased by that.



Amazon will eventually start selling the WiiU. I just doubt they'll start doing so this Holiday season


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 20, 2012)

*Retailers Unlikely To Discount The Wii U At Console Launch*



> Several large retail outlets in the United Kingdom have confirmed to MCV that they believe it to be unlikely that retailers will be offering discounted Wii U consoles at launch. The reason behind this is that retailers don?t anticipate as much stock as there was at the Nintendo 3DS launch ? which saw numerous retailers offering severely discounted prices.
> 
> _?There was a lot of stock of 3DS, which meant we felt we could go lower on price. But I don?t expect nearly as much Wii U stock. There will be no need for discounting.?
> _
> - Senior retailer executive


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]3Ke4WpnkGPc[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]xVEC9S0dI9o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Sep 20, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Amazon will eventually start selling the WiiU. I just doubt they'll start doing so this Holiday season



Yeah, sooner or latter they will probably fix/ignore whatever problem they have with Nintendo.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 20, 2012)

Everyone likes money, after all.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 20, 2012)

> Nintendo of America?s Director of Public Relations Marc Franklin has explained that to play some of the mini games in Nintendo Land cooperatively you?ll need to use Wii Remote Plus, rather than the standard Wii Remote. If you don?t have Wii Remote Plus you can always purchase the Wii Motion Plus attachment.
> 
> _?For Nintendo Land, you do need the Motion Plus Remote because some of the games require it.?_



I'm beyond financially stretched out enough as it is >_<


----------



## dream (Sep 20, 2012)

Ugh, I hope that no non-casual/party games requires one to get such a remote.  I'm not too found of those devices.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay problem#1

We have to keep 3 fucking controllers on hand for this shite?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 20, 2012)

Just one more reason not to play this. Thanks Nintendo.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 20, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Okay problem#1
> 
> *We have to keep 3 fucking controllers on hand* for this shite?



When did they ever mention that?


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Sep 20, 2012)

technically if you have your wii-mote and gamepad you're fine I believe. I don't think anything requires a nunchuk yet and a pro controller is optional in case you prefer that.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 20, 2012)

Dbgohan08 said:


> technically if you have your wii-mote and gamepad you're fine I believe. I don't think anything requires a nunchuk yet and a pro controller is optional in case you prefer that.



They did mention that some of the games does *require* a Wii Remote Plus. 

I can understand if it was optional but...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 20, 2012)

*DQ X Wii U footage:*


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 20, 2012)

That black WiiU looks slick. 


I only have one Wiimote Plus and one Motion Plus attachment. But, to be honest, the price of the Wiimotes will probably be chopped in half. And then there's the knock-off brands which will be even cheaper.


----------



## dream (Sep 20, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> That black WiiU looks slick.



It does look pretty amazing, I'm still surprised by how thin it is.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 20, 2012)

I planned on buying motion plus anyway.
Going to play skyward sword on wii U after all.
Might get more than just 2 player for wii U if I buy more wiimotes.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 20, 2012)

*Dorkly - The 6 People Most Excited For the Wii U*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 20, 2012)

That's pretty accurate, actually.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 20, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> I'm beyond financially stretched out enough as it is >_<



Are you kidding me? 

Well, Nintendoland's now off my day 1 launch purchase list for sometime.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 20, 2012)

Yeah, it's unfortunate.  It makes sense, but I still wish all you needed were regular Wiimotes. Though, Wiimotes nowadays come with the Motion Plus already built into them.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 20, 2012)

You mean I have to _buy_ a _*controller*_ to play a game? What is this, 1985?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 20, 2012)

The thing is that most people have regular Wiimotes, since Motion Plus wasn't utilized by that many games. And the games that it was utilized by were usually singleplayer, such as Skyward Sword.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 20, 2012)

Everyone should have just bought the Skyward Sword special edition with the gold Wiimote. 

That's what i did. :33


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 20, 2012)

That's what I did too. But if you want to play Nintendo Land with more than one other person, you'll need some more Wiimote Plus'.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 20, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> The thing is that most people have regular Wiimotes, since Motion Plus wasn't utilized by that many games. And the games that it was utilized by were usually singleplayer, such as Skyward Sword.



Oh, I'm aware of why there's disappointment. Just felt like busting chops, cuz I'm in an "I'm a jerk" mood 

*rubs chin* Stiiilll though... considering that the Wii is slowly dying with the release of WiiU (and having the crutch of being the Wii), WiiMotion plus adapters, from what I can see, are going for cheap now, and really wouldn't set you back much if push came to shove. I guess it's a matter of principle rather than cost, and it is pretty disappointing, but considering you need a pricey peripheral to play a game like Rock Band or (if we want an older example) Duck Hunt, the hit is relatively minuscule....

Then again, Nintendo Land is a relatively miniscule game in terms of hype.
Maybe these two factors parallel each other, making the disappointment entirely justified. 

My head hurts....


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 20, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Yeah, it's unfortunate.  It makes sense, but I still wish all you needed were regular Wiimotes. Though, Wiimotes nowadays come with the Motion Plus already built into them.



If it were regular and optional then i wouldn't have a problem, but the requirement to buy a Wii motion plus to play some games on it just seems too much. This is also coming from someone who still looked forward to Nintendoland post-E3.  I'll still get it someday since it looks more pleasing enough for me than Wii sports, but the news just give me a sour taste in my mouth.

Though since i'm getting the Wii U next year i guess i have plenty of time to buy a Motion+ for my post-launch Wii remote.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 20, 2012)

Shirker said:


> You mean I have to _buy_ a _* 5th controller*_ to play a game? What is this, 1985?



That's my situation since none of my controllers are wiimote *plus*.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 20, 2012)

Anyone hoping for Sega to stick with supporting the Wii U/3DS more on main Sonic titles? Not that multiplatform is ever out of the question and i'm open for it, but if you look at the sales comparison between Sonic Colors (Wii) and Sonic Generations HD (PS3/360) then....yeah.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 20, 2012)

*PS Vita and PS3 cross-play 'easily' rival Wii U, Sony says*



> All that Sony kit costs hundreds more than Nintendo's package
> 
> Sony says almost all PlayStation Vita owners also have PlayStation 3s, a combination it claims gives the Wii U a run for its money. Sony Computer Entertainment America VP of marketing, handhelds and home consoles John Koller told Engadget that Sony encourages players to make the comparison between what Wii U will proffer in November and what many already have in their hands and entertainment centers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 20, 2012)

Bundle a vita free with the system and maybe you can say that  and maybe you'll actually get units sold in comparison to the 2% adoption rate you have now


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 20, 2012)

That reminds me, i wonder what the current NPD sales were like on the handheld.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 20, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> *PS Vita and PS3 cross-play 'easily' rival Wii U, Sony says*



The only group of gamers willing to buy into that notion are those who were never planning to buy the WiiU under any circumstances.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 20, 2012)

I don't really care about GC BC at this point although i was pissed when it was revealed it wasn't an option. If you want GC BC, go buy a GC. Its enough that there is Wii support, Wii pretty much adopted 80% of GC's games anyway with waggle


----------



## dream (Sep 20, 2012)

Eh, the Wii U's price is fine in my eyes.  It being a bit cheaper would have been excellent but this won't hinder gamers too much.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 21, 2012)

I got a Gamecube, what do I need GC virtual console for? (Oh and yeah Nintendo, a Hard drive would've been at the very least a little bit more better than flash memory...)

It's not like they'll release a bunch of sought after games for the service anyway.

I'll be more than willing to bet Harvest Moon: AWL won't be on there, neither would Super Monkey Ball 2...

Let alone Kirby Air Ride...

So I'll just enjoy my favorite GC games with my GC...



Brandon Heat said:


> Everyone should have just bought the Skyward Sword special edition with the gold Wiimote.
> 
> That's what i did. :33



I didn't like the gold. I got the Blue one with Wiimote Plus inside.

Kinda sad my only Wiimotion plus game is Skyward Sword. But I'm kinda glad Nintendoland gets to use it.



Asakuna no Senju said:


> Anyone hoping for Sega to stick with supporting the Wii U/3DS more on main Sonic titles? Not that multiplatform is ever out of the question and i'm open for it, but if you look at the sales comparison between Sonic Colors (Wii) and Sonic Generations HD (PS3/360) then....yeah.



You mean make Sonic more Nintendo exclusive?

I... Guess... But given that Sega's been mainly trying to push the more "quality" Sonic experience away from Nintendo systems... I personally doubt they're going to get rid of the idea that Sonic is best for the more "powerful" consoles.

And by my first statement I mean other than Sonic Colors, Sonic's exploits on the Wii are mediocre and they didn't even want to release Sonic 4 episode 2 on Wii so... It seems like believe Sonic should be more about quality than sales, but given that the series is Sega's bread and Butter, their meal ticket in some aspects, they really should consider simply making Sonic games for Nintendo systems and drop Sony and Microsoft despite what amount of money they get tossed to make it more exclusive.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 21, 2012)

Flash memory is pretty good and cheap.
They made up for it letting an external hardrive be connectable.


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 21, 2012)

Re: Wiimote Plus.
This isn't an issue where I live. You can't even get the old Wiimotes anymore. Every single one has it built in now. FTR, I have 3 old remotes, 2 adaptors, and 1 Wiimote Plus. So this mightn't be as bad as it seems for me. (I actually wish Nintendo would force this issue more, if just for the sake of the developers who desire a consistent userbase.)


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 21, 2012)

I just left the WiiU board on GameFAQs after about an hour of reading. It's probably too late though, I think I already feel the brain tumor.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 21, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I just left the WiiU board on GameFAQs after about an hour of reading. It's probably too late though, I think I already feel the brain tumor.



Wii U Message Board? I was there just now.. it is a mess lol


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 21, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Wii U Message Board? I was there just now.. it is a mess lol



Yes... it's just... a catastrophe. It looks like a train wreck got into a second train wreck, and then someone lit the result on fire and then peed on it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 21, 2012)

Well, I plan to get at least one new Wiimote and 2 games at launch. I don't know when I'll get the actual console seeing that I didn't spring for next day shipping, so it's going to be a couple of days before I receive it. Now, that I think about it, I should have paid for next day shipping to guarantee I get it before Thanksgiving since we're having quite a few people over.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 21, 2012)

I might get one or two more Wiimotes depending on the price. It doesn't have to be immediate, though. There's only four of us in the household. I actually think I only need one more controller. I'll have the game pad, and I have two Wiimote Pluses. 

Herp derp im so gud at math.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 21, 2012)

> Right from the Wii U experience @ NoE HQ. They have all white consoles / pads / motes at the play zone, but for close up HQ photos they're showing black, clean (no fingerprints) Wii U hardware.
> 
> So we took some 13 pic gallery:
> 
> *Front flap/back wasn't permitted yet*...


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 21, 2012)

Looks like a sexy black chick.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 21, 2012)

Can't wait to see this shit in HD on the WiiU. 


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoPBK-X3Zr8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 21, 2012)

It just looks so damn sexy in black. 

As for the wiimotes. Eventually I just expect them to just make the motionplus version standard. currently, I only have gold zelda one, which doesn't feel right with playing anything else but Zelda. So  I'm probably looking to buy 2 more plus.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 21, 2012)

They SHOULD just make them standard...

I ain't wasting more cash for a fuckin add-on.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 21, 2012)

Well they already have one built in. Don't see why they just don't do it  already.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 21, 2012)

that console is WAY small, like infinitely smaller than 360 and ps3 even after ps3's most recent revision. Yet it consumes infinitely less power(75w max as opposed to super slim ps3's max 190w) and is more powerful than them. What's the magic secret??


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 21, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> that console is WAY small, like infinitely smaller than 360 and ps3 even after ps3's most recent revision. Yet it consumes infinitely less power(75w max as opposed to super slim ps3's max 190w) and is more powerful than them. What's the magic secret??



The secret will never be revealed..


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 21, 2012)

It's made of Nintendium, the strongest, most durable and most heat-resistant metal in the known universe.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 21, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> that console is WAY small, like infinitely smaller than 360 and ps3 even after ps3's most recent revision. Yet it consumes infinitely less power(75w max as opposed to super slim ps3's max 190w) and is more powerful than them. What's the magic secret??



They say the secret involves some of Reggies DNA,  they say its energy rivals the sun's. But that's just a rumor.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 21, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> that console is WAY small, like infinitely smaller than 360 and ps3 even after ps3's most recent revision. Yet it consumes infinitely less power(75w max as opposed to super slim ps3's max 190w) and is more powerful than them. What's the magic secret??



It's a secret to everybody.


----------



## dream (Sep 21, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> that console is WAY small, like infinitely smaller than 360 and ps3 even after ps3's most recent revision. Yet it consumes infinitely less power(75w max as opposed to super slim ps3's max 190w) and is more powerful than them. What's the magic secret??



Improved technology.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 21, 2012)

Even so...even console revisions like 360 slim and PS3 slim take advantage of advanced dye shrink tech, heck the Wii U and the 360 are both dyed on a 45nm fabrication process for their gpu's and cpu's and ram combined into one unit. 

I think there's something to be said about technology efficiency when a gpu modeled in 2008, an advanced 3 core'd version of Broadway and 2gb of ram can be fit into a box roughly the size of a slim ps2.   The components in the 360 and ps3 i guess are so old and inefficient they can only be streamlined so much


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 21, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Even so...even console revisions like 360 slim and PS3 slim take advantage of advanced dye shrink tech, heck the Wii U and the 360 are both dyed on a 45nm fabrication process for their gpu's and cpu's and ram combined into one unit.
> 
> I think there's something to be said about technology efficiency when a gpu modeled in 2008, an advanced 3 core'd version of Broadway and 2gb of ram can be fit into a box roughly the size of a slim ps2.   The components in the 360 and ps3 i guess are so old and inefficient they can only be streamlined so much


What are you talking about the wiiU clearly isn't as powerful as the ps3


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 21, 2012)

That would really be a shame, if that was the case


----------



## dream (Sep 21, 2012)

It would be an absolute mistake on Nintendo's part.  Thankfully, they didn't make it from everything we've seen so far. :byakuya


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 21, 2012)

They originally planned on the wii U ass the wii, but it was too risky.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 21, 2012)

One thing's for sure, the WiiU definitely won't take up much space.


----------



## dream (Sep 21, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> They originally planned on the wii U ass the wii, but it was too risky.



If the Wii was as powerful as the current generation of consoles and had the game pad...things would have really been interesting.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 21, 2012)

I wonder if in the next generation, Nintendo will make a console that's 4 times better than the WiiU.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 21, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I just left the WiiU board on GameFAQs after about an hour of reading. It's probably too late though, I think I already feel the brain tumor.



I feel for you bro, i stopped going to that shit post-E3. It's a ceaspool of piss with fantrolls bandwagonning it. 

I'll take a stab and guess, were users (a.k.a. zealous pricks) like Icecreamdunwhich(Senorlovecraft), Linetrux, Newkirbyfan, & Phaseblack at it again?


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 21, 2012)

Seems reasonably legit (as in a fair bit of evidence and response from email by AMD.. lol, could still be wrong) the wii u will be having a customized, AMD e6760, which is not bad really. Only issue now would be the CPU.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 21, 2012)

So why make such a slow CPU?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 21, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> I feel for you bro, i stopped going to that shit post-E3. It's a ceaspool of piss with fantrolls bandwagonning it.
> 
> I'll take a stab and guess, were users (a.k.a. zealous pricks) like Icecreamdunwhich(Senorlovecraft), Linetrux, Newkirbyfan, & Phaseblack at it again?



I don't remember the names, but there were fanboys and trolls and everything awful you can imagine. Everyone also talks like they're a computer expert, except they're constantly calling each other wrong.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 21, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> Seems reasonably legit (as in a fair bit of evidence and response from email by AMD.. lol, could still be wrong) the wii u will be having a customized, AMD e6760, which is not bad really. Only issue now would be the CPU.



I sincerely doubt its an average e6760. A normal e6760 is 1tflop in gpu performance, unless they cut it down severely, it would never run in a console that size without it exploding. Also, a bigger issue would be that the ram count would bottleneck the GPU enormously. You have a GPU with more than 4 times the power of a current generation console like 360 easily, and only double the ram? Especially if that ram is not GDDR5, there would be zero incentive to add a GPU of that magnitude. In addition to that, a gpu that powerful would cost a decent amount, not earth-shattering expensive but not something that a cost conscious console like Wii U could afford.

A custom solution would be viable for a gpu like that to work for Nintendo's needs but...man...if that really is the case that the e6760, even a stripped down version, is in the Wii U...this console is gonna be some seriously imbalanced machinery and more importantly, all predictions are off in regards to its actual power


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 21, 2012)

But how would that compare to the PS4/720's if true? (I heard they were also using AMD as well).


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 21, 2012)

Who knows, we don't know what they are going to be using to begin with besides basic common sense things.

But now i'm very confused because i thought we got confirmation from Nintendo that they were using a r700 series radeon gpu, but now somehow they are using an e6760?

*EDIT*

Apparently AMD now says that they never actually said anything about the GPU in emails. SO WHAT THE FUCK IS THE REAL STORY!?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 21, 2012)

​


> GameStop stores across North America are no longer accepting Wii U pre-orders for any of the two models, as they are completely sold out, and the retailer?s president, Tony Bartel, says demand for Nintendo?s forthcoming console is overwhelming. GameStop PowerUp members can join The Wii U Wait List, which notifies them of when Wii U pre-orders will become available.
> 
> _?Demand for Wii U has been off the charts. *Customers will be notified when a Wii U is available for purchase and will have 48 hours to respond. There is no deposit required to join the wait list and enrolling does not guarantee a Wii U on or by a specified date or at a specific price.?*
> 
> -Tony Bartel, GameStop president_


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 21, 2012)

Nice to see they're selling very well. 



Inuhanyou said:


> Who knows, we don't know what they are going to be using to begin with besides basic common sense things.
> 
> But now i'm very confused because i thought we got confirmation from Nintendo that they were using a r700 series radeon gpu, but now somehow they are using an e6760?
> 
> ...



We're probably just going to have to wait until someone opens up the damn thing on November 18th.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 21, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I don't remember the names, but there were fanboys and trolls and everything awful you can imagine. Everyone also talks like they're a computer expert, except they're constantly calling each other wrong.



Oh, well that doesn't seem to be new regarding my experience there. But it's definitely sad, hopefully once the PS4/720 release, the trolls/fanboys can buzz of to their own boards. Makes me wonder what the 3DS board was like with post pre-price cut.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 21, 2012)

> The tech support team at AMD doesn't have any information about console products. AMD does not provide end-user support for those, so there is no reason to provide that team with any info. Especially not for currently unreleased products. When was the last time you emailed AMD about a problem with your Xbox360 or Wii? You are not our customer. Our customer for these chips is MS or Nintendo, who pay many millions of dollars. When they have support issues/questions, they do not go through the public-facing tech support team.
> 
> They (and their lawyers) also expect us to keep our mouths shut.
> 
> ...




Well, that ends that rumor  Low end Radeon 4xxx series it is


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 21, 2012)

At least the rumors are laid to rest. 



Asakuna no Senju said:


> Oh, well that doesn't seem to be new regarding my experience there. But it's definitely sad, hopefully once the PS4/720 release, the trolls/fanboys can buzz of to their own boards. Makes me wonder what the 3DS board was like with post pre-price cut.



There will always be trolls, it's best to just ignore them and enjoy discussions with the people you do like.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 21, 2012)

I like to troll. :3


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 21, 2012)

*Bridgestone commercial - Kevin Butler becomes VP of Betrayal*



*Kevin Butler completely removed from Bridgestone/Wii promotion commercial*

Looks like there's a new version of that Bridgestone Tire/Wii promotion commercial, but this time around it's lacking someone...






Damage control? lol


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 21, 2012)

I remember seeing that bridgestone comercial and thinking isn't that the sony guy why is he promoting the wii?


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 21, 2012)

Why in the heck would Bridgestone promote the WiiU??


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 21, 2012)

Wii. And it's some sort promotion sweepstakes.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 21, 2012)

Ah.. Gotcha. 

Well... shit.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 21, 2012)

they go where the money goes. offered a commercial job, takes it without hesitation. the guy isn't a gamer or probably even an electronics guy really, isn't bound by loyalty or anything to sony's products or nintendo's for that matter


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 21, 2012)

It'll bring in the trailer trash? 

It's a win win, ey?


----------



## dream (Sep 21, 2012)

Kevin Butler promoting a Nintendo product certainly is amusing.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 21, 2012)

Don't you dare make fun of Kevin Butler!

He is a BEAUTIFUL MAN!!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 21, 2012)

He looks like he just got out of bed, how unpresentable


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 21, 2012)

heylove said:


> Kevin Butler promoting a Nintendo product certainly is amusing.



That was simply awesome. I don't understand why they would ever remove him


----------



## dream (Sep 21, 2012)

Sony must have thrown a fit once they realized what happened.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 21, 2012)

We're gonna get Sylvester Stallone next... oh yes..


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 22, 2012)

Come back, Kevin Butler.


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 22, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Well, that ends that rumor  Low end Radeon 4xxx series it is



Actually that wasn't the rumour most of evidence pointed towards that anyway, luck maybe that it was stated. Also IBM's twitter as states information about the CPU.

Could still be wrong but it's what the evidencre we had pointed towards.

It's more we're back to before the email, which wasn't going to be taken seriously anyway which pointed twoards that GPU.

Though typically is used as a point of refference anyway, evidence pointed towards it being similar to one, though not neccesarily from that architecture.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 22, 2012)

To think I'd have to deal with this on the KH3D board, of all places.

That's my post, btw. Shut up, I made the account 6 years ago. I was in my prime in Metroid Prime Hunters. I primarily used Trace, the "sniper" character.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 22, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> To think I'd have to deal with this on the KH3D board, of all places.
> 
> That's my post, btw. Shut up, I made the account 6 years ago. I was in my prime in Metroid Prime Hunters. I primarily used Trace, the "sniper" character.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 22, 2012)

Talking about putting the Kingdom Hearts HD 1.5 ReMIX on WiiU as well as PS3.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 22, 2012)

> It's not more powerful than the PS3 , *its on par with the PS3. Two very different things.*





> n actuality, I have read that it is less powerful that the PS3 and 360, *because of the controller.*



What the fuck is this shit? Even if it was on part with the PS3/360 which it isn't...at all it would be irrelevant as long as S.E. see's an incentive to put it on the Wii U.

Self-entitled fantrolls these days.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 22, 2012)

The only reason SE isn't putting it on the WiiU is most likely because Kingdom Hearts originated on a Sony console, so they want to put the collections for it on a Sony console. Besides, KH3 will definitely be for PS3/PS4 and possibly WiiU. 

It just makes sense to have the collections on the PS3 right now. Perhaps WiiU ports later. Doesn't matter to me if they get ported, I'll be playing them on my PS3 anyway.


----------



## dream (Sep 22, 2012)

> *One of Nintendo's closest publishing partners will not be releasing its key upcoming FPS on the Wii U.*
> 
> A Ubisoft spokesperson, Henri Guay, has told CVG that the company has "no plans to release Far Cry 3 on Wii U".
> The publisher is backing Nintendo's system with a string of key titles, from Assassin's Creed 3 to Just Dance 4, ZombiU and Rayman Legends. Each of these will launch on November 30th to coincide with the Wii U release date in the UK.
> ...





Curious as to why Ubisoft is leaving out FC3.  Perhaps it is taking a wait and see approach when it comes to fps games on the Wii U?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 22, 2012)

Perhaps. Also, Ubisoft has done quite a good job already in supporting the WiiU. Perhaps they want to see how those titles do first before they put more games on the WiiU all willy nilly.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 22, 2012)

Well there is CoD:Bo2 then.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm more looking forward to ZombiU and AssCreed 3.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 22, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> The only reason SE isn't putting it on the WiiU is most likely because Kingdom Hearts originated on a Sony console, so they want to put the collections for it on a Sony console. Besides, KH3 will definitely be for PS3/PS4 and possibly WiiU.
> 
> It just makes sense to have the collections on the PS3 right now. Perhaps WiiU ports later. Doesn't matter to me if they get ported, I'll be playing them on my PS3 anyway.



That too i suppose. Yep, especially on the Wii U. That way S.E. can get more japanese popularity with their multiplats with Wii U/PS3/PS4. Idk about the 360/720 since the Xbox brand isn't that popular around Japan. 

Especially BBS in HD.  No more console hopping for me towards the PSP for now.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 22, 2012)

Xbox will never get Kingdom Hearts.  I don't know why people keep whining about that. They've been doing it for a decade. Shut up and get a Sony/Nintendo product.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 22, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Xbox will never get Kingdom Hearts.  I don't know why people keep whining about that. They've been doing it for a decade. Shut up and get a Sony/Nintendo product.



NA/EU owners could be it? Well FFXIII/XIII-2 didn't stop S.E. from giving the Xbox multiplats.

Though yeah. Japan + = Xbox = wutz dat? 

Wii U/PS3 all the way. :ho Just give Nintendo your numbered titles S.E. and we'll call it even.


----------



## dream (Sep 22, 2012)

Would be nice if it happens but it is no big deal if it doesn't.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 22, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> Actually that wasn't the rumour most of evidence pointed towards that anyway, luck maybe that it was stated. Also IBM's twitter as states information about the CPU.
> 
> Could still be wrong but it's what the evidencre we had pointed towards.
> 
> ...



One guy on gaf stated that "evidence", and it was snowballed into proof by others. Both bgassasin and lherre both deny anything to do with e6760, Bgassasin himself said he only used it as a reference point and that the gpu was not connected to the e6760 to begin with. So yeah. Its a custom gpu, so really, we can dissuade it from being anything similar to an e6760




Death-kun said:


> Xbox will never get Kingdom Hearts.  I don't know why people keep whining about that. They've been doing it for a decade. Shut up and get a Sony/Nintendo product.



FFXIII says hi. The butthurt will again be glorious when something changes that people don't expect right?  It just happened with bayonetta, in this industry nothing is sacred


----------



## dream (Sep 22, 2012)

Can't wait for the day a Zelda game is on a Playstation or Xbox.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 22, 2012)

Only a matter of time until S.E. gives Nintendo a KH/FF a numbered title, that'll set off a another wave. 

Anyone got any other ideas of major titles that would make the internet shit their pants if it became a multiplat/exclusive for the Wii U?



> Can't wait for the day a Zelda game is on a Playstation or Xbox.



If they ever went third party. Remember Sega? :ho


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 22, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> FFXIII says hi. The butthurt will again be glorious when something changes that people don't expect right?  It just happened with bayonetta, in this industry nothing is sacred



And? The FFXIII saga is the exception, not the norm. Not yet.

If Kingdom Hearts comes to Xbox, good for the Xbox owners. But they shouldn't be holding their breath, especially after 10 years of being ignored.



Asakuna no Senju said:


> Anyone got any other ideas of major titles that would make the internet shit their pants if it became a multiplat/exclusive for the Wii U?



Final Fantasy / Grand Theft Auto / Metal Gear if they become exclusive to WiiU.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 22, 2012)

^Perfect. 

Now if naughty dog wasn't exclusive to Sony then......

BTW guys how was TGS this year?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 22, 2012)

TGS was great for me because of all the juicy Monster Hunter, as well as Kingdom Hearts HD 1.5 ReMIX. I'm not really sure what else there was, I didn't pay close attention.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 22, 2012)

heylove said:


> Can't wait for the day a Zelda game is on a Playstation or Xbox.



Or a CDi  I always wonder how the fans felt back at that time...


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 22, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Or a CDi  I always wonder how the fans felt back at that time...



Same here.  I wonder how long it took for the Zelda fanbase to decide that the existence of the CDi games should be forgotten.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 22, 2012)

What were the CD-i games like? I kept hearing how terrible they were.


----------



## dream (Sep 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]a6aCmqnxcGI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 22, 2012)

*Best Buy no longer accepting Wii U preorders*

And another retailer bites the dust. Best Buy has said that they're completely sold out of Wii U preorders. That goes for both the Basic and Deluxe bundles. Your options for nabbing a Wii U at launch in North America are getting slimmer by the minute!


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 22, 2012)

Good thing i don't have the cash at the moment so i'll wait for Christmas.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 22, 2012)

I'll wait until after the holidays when stock is at full blast. We're almost assured to not have any hope of stock during the season blitz going into november and december. Good thing Gamestop has that 'waiting' program, which puts you in queue when Wii U orders come up


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 22, 2012)

Question: Will the WiiU gamepad require batteries similar to the Wiimotes or will it be similar to the other controllers of the current gen systems (PS3/360)?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 22, 2012)

^ Its automatically chargable, you have to plug it in. But it only works for about 3 hours and it charges for 2 hours and 30 minutes. So you might as well just keep it plugged in


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 22, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> ^ Its automatically chargable, you have to plug it in. But it only works for about 3 hours and it charges for 2 hours and 30 minutes. So you might as well just keep it plugged in



Well, that's good to know. 

I also hear that they plan to eventually use the 3DS as a possible controller with the game pad. I wonder how that's going to work.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 23, 2012)

It's gonna be a completely NEW 3DS that you're going to have to buy... obviously.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 23, 2012)

Delicious.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 23, 2012)

Lol wtf is that a Mii?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 23, 2012)

No lol, it's a Shakalaka.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 23, 2012)

BOOM shakalakalaka! 

Sexy pic btw.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 23, 2012)

It's gonna be epic fighting Plesioth underwater.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 23, 2012)

MGS HD collection is pretty good.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 23, 2012)

For PS3? 

Fuck yeah.. almost beating Peace Walker.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 23, 2012)

I think I'll wait 2 years before i get this. By then there will hopefully be quite a few games on it that i actually want that aren't ports.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 23, 2012)

> Any new infos so I can update this list?
> 
> Added "Off-TV"-availability.
> 
> ...





CoD:Bo2 in 60 fps with *native 1080p?*


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 23, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> For PS3?
> 
> Fuck yeah.. almost beating Peace Walker.


Nope 360 
Playing it right now.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 23, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> CoD:Bo2 in 60 fps with *native 1080p?*



That's from rumor. We have no direct confirmations or feeds that confirm it.

But since all the other launch games operate in 720p and only the lower end titles in 1080p, i reserve skepticism. To be fair though, 1080p for CODBO2 should not be a hard target in this day and age. The IW engine is completely outdated and should not be hard to max out for any number of rigs no matter how much 'polish' they put on it.

Of course even if BO2 is actually running at 720p locked 60fps, that already proves its more powerful than 360 and ps3. Even 360 which has always been the lead platform for COD games this generation has frame rate drops and is not actually rendered in 720(and instead is run in 1024x600p)


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 23, 2012)

I see. Then should we discard the rest of the titles like ME3 running @ 720p natively in 60 fps? as well 

Also speaking of outdated engines, lemmie ask you this as an example. Since we all know KH BBS's engine was made for the PSP initially, could there be any chance to optimize it's framerate up for another KH title that uses it on a superior handheld like say....the 3DS but in 60fps without pushing the engine too much? Or can an engine have limits to how far it can go, even on superior hardware?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 23, 2012)

Silly Senju, we're getting BbS on the PS3, not the 3DS.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 23, 2012)

Was it? I always assumed that Nomura used a subset of a consistent KH engine throughout all the games, maybe that was just my mistake.

But speaking in generalities, it really depends on the engine specifically and what it is designed to do. If a game engine is designed for a single use(such as for one game, like the versus engine is), than using it for any other game would probably be a nightmare. But if an engine is very scalable(like UE engine is) than it can be used on a variety of hardware, but there still eventually comes a limit based on the hardware. It all depends on how much flexibility is given to the tools inside of that engine. For example. Bioshock 1 and 2 use Unreal engine 2, not three. Unreal engine 2 was used a lot last gen and while scalable, eventually hit that limit in what it could do using the power afforded to it by new hardware like 360 and PS3. However, the developers of Bioshock managed to customize the engine to such a degree that they were able to use it to suit their needs, this is down both to Epic's scalability in UE2, and the developers refitting and retooling(Bioshock Infinite is now using UE3 btw)


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 23, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Silly Senju, we're getting BbS on the PS3, not the 3DS.



I was citing it's engine, not the game. :ho



> Was it? I always assumed that Nomura used a subset of a consistent KH engine throughout all the games, maybe that was just my mistake.



You didn't notice?  The same engine from BBS (which in itself was souped up from Crisis Core's engine, it was mentioned somewhere during the development of BBS so i can't remember most of it) was also used for KH3D as well. Along with Dissidia & Type-0 for the PSP i believe.

Gotcha, thanks for the engine talk. I needed to know that.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 23, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> CoD:Bo2 in 60 fps with *native 1080p?*


oh? this was confirmed in a video interview iirc.. They have yet to confirmed the Elite or premium service on Wii U tho...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 23, 2012)

^ Where? I never saw that, and i doubt it unless i can get a source


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 23, 2012)

well that could be something to look forward to :sanji


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 23, 2012)




----------



## dream (Sep 23, 2012)

That's nasty.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 23, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> ^ Where? I never saw that, and i doubt it unless i can get a source


 I just checked the videos, I was wrong I though the Producer said 1080 native.. He just said fully HD...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 23, 2012)

okay, good we got the clear information


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 23, 2012)

heylove said:


> That's nasty.



I'd eat it. :ho


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 23, 2012)

sicko


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 23, 2012)

But it looks good!


----------



## Corruption (Sep 23, 2012)

I wouldn't even be surprised if BO2 ran in 1080p after playing CoD on the PC. All of the textures are pretty low-res.


----------



## Sotei (Sep 23, 2012)

NBA2K13 for WiiU.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkcjPEu5TiU[/YOUTUBE]


That's pretty fucking nifty.


----------



## dream (Sep 24, 2012)

> After Australia’s (relatively) good news over a week ago, New Zealand was still left hankering after official pricing for the Wii U — but now my Kiwi brethren, you need wait no more. Nintendo has just announced how much you’ll be paying for the console.
> 
> The Wii U Basic pack is being priced at NZ $469.95 while the premium pack is set to retail at NZ $569.95.
> 
> ...


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 24, 2012)

Those look like very interesting Bulborbs.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 24, 2012)

> According to President Reggie Fils-Aime of Nintendo America, Nintendo doesn’t believe in pricing a product and then reducing its price after a short time. Nintendo had to slash Nintendo 3DS’ price in 2011, which was a “very painful proposition” for the company. Unlike the Nintendo 3DS, Fils-Aime thinks the Wii U is priced right, and because the Wii was priced at $249.99 for about three and a half years, he expects Wii U’s price to remain the same for a while.
> 
> “The way that we approach consumer value is we want to make sure we give the consumer a lot for what they pay, and when you look at that basic model you get the innovation in the GamePad (and all of the gaming options that presents), you get Miiverse in terms of a gaming community, you get Nintendo TVii, you get video chat… all of that is included in the base proposition. We think $299 is a really strong value, and it’s a value that’s going to be strong for a long time.”
> 
> ...



Makes sense. They're taking money out of their pockets if they say otherwise. You're essentially telling your customers not to buy the console right now, just be a little patient for an eventual price cut. With this comment Nintendo is letting everyone know that regardless of when you buy the console the price won't be much of a factor.

That's not to say Nintendo won't provide a price cut relatively soon after if the market dictates it but why tip your hand?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Famitsu: Wii U region-lock confirmed*

なお、Wii Uにはプレイできる地域が制限されるリージョンロック機能が搭載されており、その地域で販売されたソフト以外はプレイできない。

"What can be played on the Wii U is restricted by a region-lock feature; software not sold in the same region cannot be played."


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 24, 2012)

Not surprising, unfortunately.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Sep 24, 2012)

whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## DedValve (Sep 24, 2012)

Because Nintendo can be braindead sometimes.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Sep 24, 2012)

As if being in Japan with my PAL 3DS wasn't bad enough.

Apparently Nintendo doesn't want my money.


----------



## Raidoton (Sep 24, 2012)

Icy_eagle said:


> Apparently Nintendo doesn't want my money.


They want to control


----------



## dream (Sep 24, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Makes sense. They're taking money out of their pockets if they say otherwise. You're essentially telling your customers not to buy the console right now, just be a little patient for an eventual price cut. With this comment Nintendo is letting everyone know that regardless of when you buy the console the price won't be much of a factor.
> 
> That's not to say Nintendo won't provide a price cut relatively soon after if the market dictates it but why tip your hand?



I'm expecting a price cut sometime around when new consoles from Sony and Microsoft are out, probably during the release of the last one. 

That region lock came as no surprise.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 24, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Famitsu: Wii U region-lock confirmed*
> 
> なお、Wii Uにはプレイできる地域が制限されるリージョンロック機能が搭載されており、その地域で販売されたソフト以外はプレイできない。
> 
> "What can be played on the Wii U is restricted by a region-lock feature; software not sold in the same region cannot be played."


----------



## P-X 12 (Sep 24, 2012)

Eh, doesn't matter to me since I never import.


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]pvzidQrCwKE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 24, 2012)

Nmaster64 said:


> [YOUTUBE]pvzidQrCwKE[/YOUTUBE]



Good job on grabbing that.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 24, 2012)

I really hope people weren't expecting the WiiU to not be region locked.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh man the meltdowns Gaf could be receiving. 

Was the Wii region locked initially?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 24, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I really hope people weren't expecting the WiiU to not be region locked.



Wasn't the Wii and Gamecube Region locked as well? Why would they suddenly reverse positions now?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 24, 2012)

Region lock sucks but I'm too poor/stupid to import things so it doesn't really affect me, and with the 3DS and Wii being the same it's not like this is particularly surprising.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 24, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Wasn't the Wii and Gamecube Region locked as well? Why would they suddenly reverse positions now?



Exactly. It's been region locked for two generations. I'm not sure if the N64 was region locked or not. Regardless, it's silly to think Nintendo would suddenly change their stance.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 24, 2012)

Lolnintendo


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 24, 2012)

I've never understood why not being region locked is so important. Someone will hack the damn thing in a couple years to get rid of the region lock anyway, so who cares.


----------



## Sotei (Sep 24, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Lolnintendo




So... LolSony and LolMS too, cause they're region locked as well and the next consoles will more than likely be too.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 24, 2012)

PS3 isn't region locked.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm betting $599 that Sony will region lock the PS4 in no time, especially given after the PSN hack incident. 

GC/Wii were region locked? Well then i could give less shits about this news then since the 3DS region locking thing never bothered me at all initially.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 24, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I've never understood why not being region locked is so important. Someone will hack the damn thing in a couple years to get rid of the region lock anyway, so who cares.



Because having to hack the thing to get it to function "properly" is bullshit, as is having to wait years for games you could be playing now.

Look at Project X Zone, among others. Because of region lock people have to basically beg and pray for localization, because that's the only way anyone outside of Japan would be able to play it.



Asakuna no Senju said:


> I'm betting $599 that Sony will region lock the PS4 in no time, especially given after the PSN hack incident.



The PSVita isn't region locked, despite the horrendous piracy that plagued the PSP, so I doubt that.


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 24, 2012)

All Nintendo Home consoles as far as I remember have been region locked I distinctly remember the snes being region locked as why brothers when through some shit to play a Japanese game. Only their handhelds recently became region locked.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 24, 2012)

Lol neogaf


----------



## Ice Cream (Sep 24, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> It's gonna be epic fighting Plesioth underwater.



I hated fighting that monster in mhf2.

Those hips... >:/


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 24, 2012)

People have gone without a new console for so long they have forgotten everything.


----------



## DedValve (Sep 24, 2012)

Nintendo land looks dope yo


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 24, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Nintendo land looks dope yo



O course it does, it's better than wii sports


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 24, 2012)

Well that was obvious from the get-go.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 24, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Well that was obvious from the get-go.



The reactions with Nintendo land was worse than wii  sports


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 24, 2012)

Nintendo Land mini games look interesting but the Karting mini-game for WiiU sports Connection caught my attention (if only a little bit...)


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 24, 2012)

*The reactions with Nintendo land was worse than wii sports *

Indeed.  Well that was manly their E3 conference for stretching it out as a last minute boom, which really hurt it's reputation for a while. Though i'm glad to see it's been recovering.  I'll still get it anyway.

Alsoooooo:

*Reggie Hints There Could Be More Wii U Third-Party Exclusives To Come*



> Nintendo of America president Reggie Fils-Aime was asked by Forbes whether the company has any more third-party exclusives coming to Wii U in the near-future. Reggie replied “absolutely” and mentioned that they’ve announced a number already, including Bayonetta 2 and ZombiU. Here’s what he had to say on the matter.
> 
> *Can you attract more of those big third party games to become Wii U exclusives?
> 
> Are there going to be Wii exclusive active gamer titles? Absolutely. We’ve announced a number already, with [Sega's] Bayonetta 2 and [Ubisoft's] Zombi U. I mean these are active gamer experiences that are exclusive to our platform.*





Orly? Do tell.


----------



## Raidoton (Sep 24, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The reactions with Nintendo land was worse than wii  sports


Wii Sports gave people the first chance to use the Wii-Mote in nice ways. That's why it was way more exiting than Nintendoland will be.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 24, 2012)

*Moar news about the AMD email regarding the Wii U*


----------



## dream (Sep 24, 2012)

More third-party exclusives?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 24, 2012)

Better be another big title, i want to see the reactions out of many internet non-believers. 

I'm such a prick lol.


----------



## dream (Sep 24, 2012)

Eh, I don't think that it will be a massively popular title.  It's probably a new IP.

That email from AMD...if it is real...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 24, 2012)

​


> You can now pre-order the Wii U Basic 8GB console at US retailer Toys R Us. The retailer outlet was previously out of stock of both models but has opened up pre-orders for the Basic 8GB package which they?re bundling with Batman Arkham City and Scribblenauts Unlimited. There?s currently no word on when you?ll be able to pre-order the Premium 32GB bundle.


----------



## dream (Sep 24, 2012)

Wonder how long it will take for that to be sold out.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 24, 2012)

> That email from AMD...if it is real...



If it is, then........?


----------



## dream (Sep 24, 2012)

Then the Wii U gets a gpu that is a bit better than the gpu people were expecting it to get.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 24, 2012)

Compared to current gen, if the AMD email is valid then by going with multipliers, what would the Wii U's GPU = compared to current gens?


----------



## dream (Sep 24, 2012)

I think it's about 3 to 3.5 times more powerful than the current console gpus for Sony and Microsoft but that's what I've read.  In any case it's a few generations newer than the junk for the current consoles. 



> X1800 - Xbox 360
> HD2XXX
> HD3XXX
> HD4XXX
> ...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Nintendo: More unannounced Wii U games in development, some in the launch window*

"With any new hardware from Nintendo that tends to be a significant innovation versus what's been done in the past, we have to learn how to best communicate that innovation to consumers,"

"It was really hard to put it into words, because it is so different and so novel. And yet when I talk to people, Street Pass is one of the things they love most. The quests, the surprise of finding a new Mii on your system."

?What we're trying to do is give the most complete picture of the games that are going to be available now, as well as over the next number of months. That's why we've focused on this launch window, through March 31.?

Yet knowing that some gamers wanted more information, Fils-Aime noted that that more unannounced Wii U games are in development, including some that will release ?during the launch window that we haven?t announced yet." Precisely when we?d learn more information about that software, and who is developing it, is unclear.



*Jimquisition - Why the Wii U May Have Already "Won" Next-gen*


----------



## Corran (Sep 24, 2012)

I don't like how launch window has now become 5 months for Nintendo. That is some impressive marketing speak to trick people in to thinking some games are coming sooner than they actually are.

Remember when launch windows were the first month? lol


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]seNkjYyG3gI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shirker (Sep 25, 2012)

Corran said:


> I don't like how launch window has now become 5 months for Nintendo. That is some impressive marketing speak to trick people in to thinking some games are coming sooner than they actually are.
> 
> Remember when launch windows were the first month? lol




It's probably just a definition change resulting from the poor economy assuring that not as many people buy multiple games (or hell even a single console) at one time anymore. That's just a far stretch resulting from my own optimism.


*Spoiler*: _I'm with Tsurugi on the region blocking thing_ 



As for the region-lock thing, I'm not surprised by it, and it doesn't effect me in the slightest (Can't be assed to pay insane shipping for an overpriced game that I'm more than likely not gonna be able to understand), but it kinda pisses me off as much as Tsurugi. 

The way I see it, it basically encourages illegal activities like hacking and piracy, and while it'd be hypocritical of me to say that I'm entirely against it, I really don't like when games suffer from it, especially when it can be avoided. There are just some niche games from across the sea that can't be localized because the demographic isn't that big and the licensing price would most likely just not be justified, or at least that's the fear. So when this region blocking happens if basically keeps people, who aren't guaranteed a localized version, and who would gladly pay a little extra for said game from enjoying them, which gives them an excuse to pass around breakers, and they don't need that many.

illegal activities like the hacking and piracy don't *have* to be performed. Just give the things to us unlocked.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 25, 2012)

Corran said:


> I don't like how launch window has now become 5 months for Nintendo. That is some impressive marketing speak to trick people in to thinking some games are coming sooner than they actually are.
> 
> Remember when launch windows were the first month? lol



They probably want to avoid a 3DS situation where there were no major releases until ~6 months into its launch.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 25, 2012)

heylove said:


> I think it's about 3 to 3.5 times more powerful than the current console gpus for Sony and Microsoft but that's what I've read.  In any case it's a few generations newer than the junk for the current consoles.



If we're talking from what basic things we know about the e6760, than its basic off the shelf model has five hundred and seventy six gflops in raw gpu power. Xenos has about 240 gflops, and RSX has about 220, and the gpu rendering tasks of the Cell can equal out to about 200 max flops, so in all around 420.

Not too far off from where i thought the Wii U GPU was going to be(somewhere around 500). But if its absolutely correct that the Wii U is going to be using a customized e6760(something i'm dubious about), than it should breeze past even the highest end console games in terms of visual quality when first party games are taken into account. I'm talking uncharted 3, God of War 3(best looking game on console so far IMO), Halo 4, you name it should look absolutely lacking in comparison to Wii U games built from the ground up for Wii U's hardware.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 25, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> If we're talking from what basic things we know about the e6760, than its basic off the shelf model has five hundred and seventy six gflops in raw gpu power. Xenos has about 240 gflops, and RSX has about 220, and the gpu rendering tasks of the Cell can equal out to about 200 max flops, so in all around 420.
> 
> Not too far off from where i thought the Wii U GPU was going to be(somewhere around 500). But if its absolutely correct that the Wii U is going to be using a customized e6760(something i'm dubious about), than it should breeze past even the highest end console games in terms of visual quality when first party games are taken into account. I'm talking uncharted 3, God of War 3(best looking game on console so far IMO), Halo 4, you name it should look absolutely lacking in comparison to Wii U games built from the ground up for Wii U's hardware.



Compare early game to late games.
Usually doesn't end up being very flattering.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 25, 2012)

But on the other hand, the email clarifies, that its not an actual e7670 that they are using, but a custom gpu unit based on the r700 model of Radeon gpu, that should equal out to somewhere close to an e6760 in performance. So really, we can drop the e6760 talk outside of average perfomance


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 25, 2012)

You can drop the performance talk altogether because -- as the AMD guy was insinuating -- there's no feasible way to do performance comparisons of custom embedded hardware to mass-market implementations. It's dumb to even try.

What's relevant to knowing the chip is the general feature-set of it.



			
				AMD said:
			
		

> GPU and memory in one MCM BGA package
> Desktop level graphics, multimedia and compute capabilities
> 480 shader processors
> 128-bit memory interface with 1 GB GDDR5
> ...



DX11 support is the big one.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 25, 2012)

^ *its not going to have the DX11 api regardless of whether or not its in anyway similar to the e6760.*

What matters is if it supports the individual *feature set* of DX11, like compute shaders, advanced rendering, advanced tessellation support, ect. In that case, everything remains to be seen. You who are saying that off the shelf parts can't be compared to customized gpu's should know better than to even try and compare feature sets from the off the shelf part to console gpu's. You turned around and did exactly what you said not to do.

Also, 2 gigs of GDDR5 would not be feasible in a console box that size at a 40nm process(especially at 45w). I'm thinking 2 gb of ddr3 of unified ram for games and the OS


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 25, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> What matters is if it supports the individual *feature set* of DX11, like compute shaders, advanced rendering, advanced tessellation support, ect.


That was my point. Supposedly it's using DirectX 10, but this supports the the notion that it's "DX11-capable". Yeah, we don't have a list of individual DX11 features it will/won't have, but with this and comments from the Unity guy we can pretty safely assume a DX11 game will run just fine on Wii U w/o too many concessions (at least in regards to GPU support).

There is a big difference between looking at a chip's general feature-set and making up fuzzy math to try and compare performance values. These aren't set-in-stone numbers or anything, but it does give us a good baseline and you're unlikely to see anything above-and-beyond the chip's standard feature-set. Whereas if it said DX10-only then you wouldn't assume any DX11 features. 

Also, that feature list did NOT come from off-the-shelf GPUs. Those came from the embedded version specifically which is most commonly used in HD video signage and high-end gambling machines.



Inuhanyou said:


> Also, 2 gigs of GDDR5 would not be feasible in a console box that size at a 40nm process(especially at 45w). I'm thinking 2 gb of ddr3 of unified ram for games and the OS


I've heard the arguments for every possible variation of GDDR3/GDDR5/eDRAM/etc. There's a give-and-take for every option so it's again pointless to even argue it. 2 gigs of GDDR5 definitely seems too expensive, but there are certainly some combinations of different RAM types that appear more feasible. And after the 3DS I'd bet Nintendo is more willing to accept smaller profit margins or even a starting loss on the console, so I'd be less quick to inherently rule out more expensive solutions.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 25, 2012)

Nintendo is just not a loss leader in electronics, they never have been and usually don't like to be for long when they are. From what little we know, the Wii U cost approximately 180$ to make 



That doesn't leave anything when you count marketing, shipping, and packaging in the equation. They are just going to go for cheaper options by default. If it happens to be the more powerful option or more efficient, that just factors into their goal, if it doesn't, they won't consider it. That's why i say DDR3 unified


----------



## NinjaM (Sep 25, 2012)

The $180 rumor came from an anonymous-sourced no-name blog six months ago. Using that as the basis for any rational is retarded. 

They were willing to take a loss on the 3DS after it's sub-par launch performance, and -- combined with the overall negative air the gaming press and gamers themselves put forth regarding the console -- it'd stand to reason they're willing to take smaller margins then what they would traditionally feel comfortable with at launch. Obviously they would have a plan to get those costs down quick, as they did with 3DS.

I agree 2gb unified DDR3 is most likely, just sayin' I wouldn't quite put money on it considering all the other factors.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 25, 2012)

Because of the 3DS's abysmal performance they pretty much had to cut the price. That doesn't factor into their console development. Also, the crutch of my argument hardly leans on that article. We know for certain that the tablet is literally half the cost of the console in Japan. So that again, hardly leaves anything for console savings. They are going to be pushing for cheaper options when factoring into the development of the console components.

So even right then, we can make some guesses as to what's going to be in the box.

As for me, i'm just desperate for someone to actually get their hands on a Wii U and break it open so we can see what's inside for sure, i'm tired of the theories, and i consider Wii U to be my hold off until PS4 and Nextbox show themselves


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 25, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Because having to hack the thing to get it to function "properly" is bullshit, as is having to wait years for games you could be playing now.
> 
> Look at Project X Zone, among others. Because of region lock people have to basically beg and pray for localization, because that's the only way anyone outside of Japan would be able to play it.



Fair enough. They obviously have their reasons for it, and I've never really minded it. In this day and age there's usually a way to play any game you want no matter what the companies do. And who knows how Nintendo will handle their games with the WiiU. Their biggest argument for being region locked is probably "So people can't import games we may plan to localize later" or something. I don't really know. The games do suffer from it, though. 

I'd be more pissed about it if there were already games I really want that are exclusive to Japan. So far we haven't seen any, since the WiiU hasn't even started its life yet.

For example, if Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate stayed exclusive to Japan on the 3DS and WiiU, then I'd be pretty pissed.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 25, 2012)

Xenoblade has to be the worst situation,localization wise from Nintendo[NoA].. The region locked really pissed people..


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 25, 2012)

The silly thing about region locking is that there really isn't a technical reason for region locking devices anymore... they're all going to output the same 720p/1080p HDMI signal no matter where the box is.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]zmHY_VnuDdE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 25, 2012)

*RUMOR - Retro working on game engines for Wii U, helping other devs*

The following info supposedly comes from an inside source...

- Retro Studios is working on game engines for Wii U 
- they're also helping other developers implement them
- includes both internal and external projects
- Retro showed off their work to Epic and has them considering UE4 support


----------



## dream (Sep 25, 2012)

Can't wait to see what Retro cooked up if it makes Epic consider UE4 support for the Wii U.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 26, 2012)

Batman.. Arkham World.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 26, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *RUMOR - Retro working on game engines for Wii U, helping other devs*
> 
> The following info supposedly comes from an inside source...
> 
> ...




I don't believe a word of it. Most people consider Retro the "white knight" for the Wii U's coming days, i don't think overly optimistic rumors being circulated are outside of the boundary of discussion. Its in the same league as Nintendo "tweaking Wii U to run UE4",  you don't tweak a console to run an engine, get the eff out of here.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 26, 2012)

There are always rumors abound until the console actually releases.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 26, 2012)

Welcome to the today's world, Nintendo


----------



## dream (Sep 26, 2012)

Decent list of games, now to see how well they will sell.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 26, 2012)

I forgot that Epic Mickey 2 was a launch title. 

I might opt for that as my first WiiU game.


----------



## Death Certificate (Sep 26, 2012)

Who remembers the creepy concept art for epic mickey?


----------



## dream (Sep 26, 2012)

Death Certificate said:


> Who remembers the creepy concept art for epic mickey?



I do, that had really hyped me for the game.  Sadly it wasn't what I expected it to be.  Perhaps EM2 will be more along those lines...I better not get my hopes up.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 26, 2012)

Death Certificate said:


> Who remembers the creepy concept art for epic mickey?



I do, it was awesome.



heylove said:


> I do, that had really hyped me for the game.  Sadly it wasn't what I expected it to be.  Perhaps EM2 will be more along those lines...I better not get my hopes up.



It's sad that they had to tone it down, but I still very much enjoyed Epic Mickey. Can't wait to play EM2, as well as the new 3DS Epic Mickey game coming out.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 26, 2012)

Death Certificate said:


> Who remembers the creepy concept art for epic mickey?



There's only one thing I remember from that game and that was the horrible fucking camera.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 26, 2012)

> A Norwegian retailer has gone out on a limb and listed a batch of Wii U titles that so far do not exists. The retailer called CDON has listed titles such as Kingdom Hearts Wii U, Doom 4, Metal Gear Solid: Revengeance and also Kirby?s Epic Yarn 2. We?re not too sure why they?ve decided to list these games, but if they did come to Wii U there would be an abundance of extremely happy Nintendo fans.
> 
> Doom 4
> Kingdom Hearts Wii U
> ...



Since it's a fantasy lineup why not add Mario Kart WiiU and Pokemon WiiU to that list?


----------



## dream (Sep 26, 2012)

That lineup needs Halo 4 on that list.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 26, 2012)

Halo 4.... WII U EXCLUSIVE!!!


----------



## dream (Sep 26, 2012)

Well, that's not happening but Halo 5 as a Wii U exclusive would kick off a fantastic shitstorm.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 26, 2012)

heylove said:


> Well, that's not happening but Halo 5 as a Wii U exclusive would kick off a fantastic shitstorm.


The greatest shitstorm of our time.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 26, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Since it's a fantasy lineup why not add Mario Kart WiiU and Pokemon WiiU to that list?


If we're talking about the mythical Pokemon MMO game that let's you go to alll the regions and gyms with actual tournaments. Nah, not even in a fantasy, that's last resort for nintendo. 



heylove said:


> Well, that's not happening but Halo 5 as a Wii U exclusive would kick off a fantastic shitstorm.


Neh, I've already heard of people who play Halo using the wiimotes. They love it. 

Now GoW4 on the other hand.....


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 26, 2012)

Okay lineup. I guess I'd be all over it if i was a kid. Still probably hold out a year or two before i even think about buying a Wii U. A great launch game would have been a Pokemon game that plays like the handheld ones.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 26, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Okay lineup.



This implies any other lineup was good in comparison.



S.A.F said:


> I guess I'd be all over it if i was a kid. Still probably hold out a year or two before i even think about buying a Wii U. A great launch game would have been a Pokemon game that plays like the handheld ones.



Never going to happen, so don't hold your breath. Gamefreak has stated time and time again that main Pokemon entries will remain on handhelds.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 26, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> This implies any other lineup was good in comparison.



Well it could use some more NEW games. Kinda tired of seeing Nintendo be port city after experiencing the 3DS.



> Never going to happen, so don't hold your breath. Gamefreak has stated time and time again that main Pokemon entries will remain on handhelds.



Seems like they're really passing up on something great here. A console Pokemon game that's like the handheld versions would be great and make Nintendo probably even more money than the handheld versions already make them. 

Seems stupid not to do it.


----------



## dream (Sep 26, 2012)

A new Pokemon Stadium game would be excellent on the Wii U. :/


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 26, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Well it could use some more NEW games. Kinda tired of seeing Nintendo be port city after experiencing the 3DS.
> 
> 
> Seems like they're really passing up on something great here. A console Pokemon game that's like the handheld versions would be great and make Nintendo probably even more money than the handheld versions already make them.
> ...



It's got quite a lot of new games between launch and the launch window.

The whole point of the main Pokemon games is portability and being able to interact with your friends and have fun. That's what it's always been about. Turning Pokemon into a game where you sit down in front of a tv and play would defeat the purpose.

Spin-offs can go wherever they want them to. 



heylove said:


> A new Pokemon Stadium game would be excellent on the Wii U. :/



As long as it isn't Battle Revolution, I'm game.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 26, 2012)

No Rayman Legends for Wii U launch?


----------



## dream (Sep 26, 2012)

Well, it is in the launch window.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 26, 2012)

heylove said:


> A new Pokemon Stadium game would be excellent on the Wii U. :/



Just mix with the way collosium 1 was and I'll  be happy.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 26, 2012)

Pre-orders look to be sold out in most places, plan to get it around launch regardless.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 26, 2012)

heylove said:


> Well, it is in the launch window.



ridiculously long launch window is ridiculous


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 26, 2012)

heylove said:


> Well, it is in the launch window.



Now I have to get Epic Mickey 2 to replace my third launch day game.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 26, 2012)

What do you guys think of Nintendo implementing a new genre to the genre system of games?

Instead of calling a game an adventure game, a platformer, a puzzle game, or a racing game, they would just call it a Casual game?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 26, 2012)

Wii sports?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 26, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Wii sports?


That's sports.
Nintendo land however.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Sep 26, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Seems like they're really passing up on something great here. A console Pokemon game that's like the handheld versions would be great and make Nintendo probably even more money than the handheld versions already make them.
> 
> Seems stupid not to do it.



While it would seem creatively refreshing and positively _mind-boggling_ at the number of possibilities, there are a number of valid reasons as to why a console Pokemon hasn't been green-lighted by Nintendo.

Pokemon is strictly a handheld experience. Always has, always will be. The console iterations of the franchise haven't, IIRC, sold _nearly _the numbers of their handheld counterparts, and in addition to the *exponentially* greater funds needed for better assets in more powerful consoles, as opposed to the relatively weak DS, it makes business sense as to why Nintendo sticks to the latter option.

Secondly, one of the chief factors that plays in Nintendo's handhelds selling like hotcakes, is the one Pokemon title that inevitably releases and reduces Sony's feeble competition into a sinking wreck. While a console Pokemon would undoubtedly be of higher quality, it would also *completely* devalue the impact of a handheld version. Ultimately, it poses as a double-edged sword: yes, boosting Wii U sales, but simultaneously cheapening the 3DS.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Sep 26, 2012)

So who is getting the deluxe set, and who thinks Nintendo Land would be worth it?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 26, 2012)

*SASASRT Wii U version confirmed the worst port?*



> To get the basics out of the way, controls on the GamePad are intuitively set to the right trigger to accelerate, left trigger to drift around corners for valuable boosts, and the A button for weapons. That all works, but the problem in the track that we played is that Sonic's vehicle handled like a shopping trolley, and there was the small matter of an abysmal frame-rate that dragged the action down and caused confusion, rather than fun. The visuals also looked like a strange filter had been applied, lacking any real crisp detail, and we actually got lost on the track after failing to spot some fuzzy pink arrows in a water section.
> It was perhaps all summed up by the GamePad feature that, of all of those we saw last week, was the most pointless and worst to use. The GamePad screen shows an overhead map, similar to that seen in Mario Kart 7, yet if you hold the controller up a small rectangular box appears as a rear-view mirror. The problem is that the picture in this mirror — it only fills a small part of the GamePad's screen — is fuzzy and hard to see, so it serves no real purpose in the game.





Nooooooooooooooo!  Fuck shitty ports.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 26, 2012)

It *would* be a SEGA title that blows at correctly implementing the screen. fml


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 26, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> No Rayman Legends for Wii U launch?


 not for us. The weird thing is that it is a Launch title in Europe..


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow, that sucks.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 26, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> not for us. The weird thing is that it is a Launch title in Europe..



Ubisoft giving all their love to Europe because AC3 is based in America.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 26, 2012)

tbh it is a smart move. Mario vs Rayman "sadly the mentality of buyers" would easily killed the sell of that game.. a month a part is going to be fine. Rayman does well in Europe iirc..


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 26, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> The whole point of the main Pokemon games is portability and being able to interact with your friends and have fun. That's what it's always been about. Turning Pokemon into a game where you sit down in front of a tv and play would defeat the purpose.



They can still accomplish this,that's what online is for. Play your friends online. It would be a great way for Nintendo to step up their online services too. Ever since online gaming became mainstream and Nintendo added it to their DS playing your friend across the room no longer became a main selling point of the game anymore. We don't need link cables anymore.



ATastyMuffin said:


> While it would seem creatively refreshing and positively _mind-boggling_ at the number of possibilities, there are a number of valid reasons as to why a console Pokemon hasn't been green-lighted by Nintendo.
> 
> Pokemon is strictly a handheld experience. Always has, always will be. The console iterations of the franchise haven't, IIRC, sold _nearly _the numbers of their handheld counterparts, and in addition to the *exponentially* greater funds needed for better assets in more powerful consoles, as opposed to the relatively weak DS, it makes business sense as to why Nintendo sticks to the latter option.
> 
> Secondly, one of the chief factors that plays in Nintendo's handhelds selling like hotcakes, is the one Pokemon title that inevitably releases and reduces Sony's feeble competition into a sinking wreck. While a console Pokemon would undoubtedly be of higher quality, it would also *completely* devalue the impact of a handheld version. Ultimately, it poses as a double-edged sword: yes, boosting Wii U sales, but simultaneously cheapening the 3DS.


This makes way more sense. It would definitely damage Nintendo's handheld gaming market. This is honestly the main reason i see why they haven't done it and probably won't until no ones buying their handhelds anymore. Which i don't see happening anytime soon so......no console Pokemon ever then.


----------



## Sotei (Sep 27, 2012)

Wait... a Sonic game sucks? What a surprise! Hold on... people actually had high expectations for a Sonic racing game? My mind is fucking boggled.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 27, 2012)

Sotei said:


> Hold on... people actually had high expectations for a Sonic racing game? My mind is fucking boggled.



But of course! Sonic racing is a casual game lol.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 27, 2012)

Phantom Roxas said:


> So who is getting the deluxe set, and who thinks Nintendo Land would be worth it?



Cost issue forced me to settle for the basic set. I couldn't care less about the memory space or Nintendo Land. I just wanted a Black WiiU console.


----------



## dream (Sep 27, 2012)

> The Wii U will be available in Australia and New Zealand from November 30th this year, but why wait until then if you can play it at the EB Games Expo?
> 
> Nintendo Australia has announced this afternoon that the "EB Games Expo will be the first time gamers in Australia get to go hands on with the Wii U."
> 
> ...





I want to play the Wii U.


----------



## Shirker (Sep 27, 2012)

Sotei said:


> Wait... a Sonic game sucks? What a surprise!



What is this, 2008? 



> Hold on... people actually had high expectations for a Sonic racing game? My mind is fucking boggled.



Actually, from what I hear the first iteration was pretty well received. Nothing incredible, but not a bad game by any stretch, so it stands to reason that people were at least expecting this to play just as well. Oops! Aahhh, SEGA, ya done it again!

Oh well, at least its apparently just the Wii U version sucking the big one.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 27, 2012)

Phantom Roxas said:


> So who is getting the deluxe set, and who thinks Nintendo Land would be worth it?



I am. 



S.A.F said:


> This makes way more sense. It would definitely damage Nintendo's handheld gaming market. This is honestly the main reason i see why they haven't done it and probably won't until no ones buying their handhelds anymore. Which i don't see happening anytime soon so......no console Pokemon ever then.



Curse me sleeping, TastyMuffin got to the business aspect before I did.  But yeah, Pokemon is a handheld system seller. I think it's both a combo of Nintendo's decision and Gamefreak's decision to keep it on handhelds. Also, if they moved to consoles, they'd probably have to upgrade to 3D models. Gamefreak has explicitly said that they want the main Pokemon games to keep sprites. If a main Pokemon game were on a console, people may not think it's worth it because it uses sprites instead of "omg high graphics 3D models".


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 27, 2012)

I wonder how we're going to go about transferring Virtual console games from the Wi to WiiU


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 27, 2012)

I bet there will be some kind of "Connect to Wii" function on the WiiU... maybe.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 27, 2012)

LOL da fuq would MGS Revengeance be doin' on Wii U.

LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 27, 2012)

Where did that come from, Shion?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 28, 2012)

​


> A couple Wii U details were shared during today?s GT.TV interview with Nintendo of America President Reggie Fils-Aime. Fils-Aime confirmed Nintendo is publishing Wii U exclusive Bayonetta 2 worldwide. Legendary Nintendo designer Shigeru Miyamoto, Nintendo EAD and Retro Studios are apparently working on ?fantastic projects? for the new console. Depending on their progress, Nintendo may reveal Wii U?s new projects before, during or after E3 2013.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 28, 2012)

E3 2013 is going to be fun...Bayonetta 2 re confirmed worldwide release is cool..


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 28, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> E3 2013 is going to be fun...



I think it has potential, but I'm trying not to get my hopes up.

Though, we'll most likely see Zelda U (since it's supposed to have a 2014 release, apparently). And we'll finally see what Retro has been cooking up (hopefully). There's a good chance we'll see something from Sakurai about the new Smash Bros. games as well.

Anything else you can think of that we'll probably see from Nintendo?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 28, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> ​



The magical awesome new IP for Retro Studios.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm really eager to see what these so called 'fantastic projects' are. Hoping they're revealed "before" E3.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 28, 2012)

Ignorance speaking: Yeah, so.... what games HAS retro made in order for you guys to be this excited about it?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 28, 2012)

​


> Steve Lycett, the Executive Producer at Sumo Digital, has allayed fears regarding the poor frame rate and graphical issues plaguing Sonic & All-Stars Racing Transformed for Wii U. Lycett says that the frame rate for the game is now the closest to the target frame rate, discounting the PC. He went on to say that the demos that the public have been playing are based on an older build of the game, as Sumo Digital hasn?t had time to make new demos to show off to the public due to the impending launch of Wii U.


----------



## dream (Sep 28, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Ignorance speaking: Yeah, so.... what games HAS retro made in order for you guys to be this excited about it?



A bunch of really awesome Metroid games starting with Metroid Prime.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 28, 2012)

Metroid Prime: *U*niverse, please!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 28, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> ​



THANKYOUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 28, 2012)

Their record wasn't very good before that but hey. They've also made Donkey Kong Country reboot, which was pretty good


----------



## Furious George (Sep 28, 2012)

Everything Retro touches turns to win.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 28, 2012)

Retro>>>Rare. 

Also Retro needs to make it's own franchise.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 28, 2012)

Lol @ MrFranklin. 

Also moar from SOL himself. 



> Since I'm getting quoted...
> 
> First thing here is the demo shown at the Nintendo WiiU launch event certainly wasn't final code and should have been labelled as such. So many things about it, elements like performance, controls, balancing and the GamePad screen features should not in any way be taken as final.
> 
> ...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 28, 2012)

..........


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 28, 2012)

.............

*Sony says Wii to Wii U transition gives them a window of opportunity, Nintendo the king of the casual market*



> "If you look at the upcoming Christmas market, the Wii will be selling in very low volumes - it's on its way out - and the Wii U will arrive, but it will bring in a relatively small number of early adopter consumers.
> 
> "We see ourselves well positioned for the casual market who won't buy Wii U on day one. We've got a wow moment, we feel. I remember when people picked up the Wii controller for the first time, that was a big moment, it was a casual market breakthrough, but we thing we've got a casual market breakthrough as well with Wonderbook and the lowest priced PS3 yet.
> 
> If you look at the casual market overall in the last few years, there's no doubt that the kings of that market has been Nintendo, they have done a great job with a great product. If you look back even further, I think Sony has done a great job with the PS2 in the casual market with games like Singstar." - managing director of PlayStation UK, Fergal Gara


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 28, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> .............
> 
> *Sony says Wii to Wii U transition gives them a window of opportunity, Nintendo the king of the casual market*


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 28, 2012)

lol    Sony


----------



## DedValve (Sep 28, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> .............
> 
> *Sony says Wii to Wii U transition gives them a window of opportunity, Nintendo the king of the casual market*



They might have been on to something if the new Super slim PS3 wasn't so damn expensive. $300 is fucking stupid.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 28, 2012)

Current gen console for $300 that will be outdated in 2 years versus next gen console for $300 that will stay relevant for another 6-7 years.

The decision is pretty obvious. Even if people don't get a WiiU, they may not get a PS3 either and instead just wait for the PS4 at this point.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 28, 2012)

Oh, i almost forgot about the $300 price tag for that worthless slim revision. 

Good thing i already have PS3 OG slim and a plan to purchase the Wii U without giving Sony my $$$ for the meantime.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 28, 2012)

I honestly have no idea what the fuck Sony was thinking actually increasing their price for a slim revision, that has never been done in the history of console hardware revisions. You cut down costs on console manufacturing  and pass that savings onto consumers. You don't fucking cut your own costs and raise the price on consumers and then tell them some bullshit about how its 'so much value' your packing into it when its the exact same shit. Fuck sony, what the fuck are you thinking these days? Its like in combination with vita, you haven't learned anything from 2006. Feels bad for you man. I really want you to succeed, but at this rate your gonna be going down in flames before the next console generation is up, and the really sad part is you'll have only your own self to blame for that one


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 28, 2012)

I fear for what Sony will do to the PS4 once it launches, price-wise. Their marketing decisions have been awful for this whole gen, this is not what i remembered from the PS2 era.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 28, 2012)

What i think is more sad is that they keep calling back to their ps1 ps2 dominance, even in that article. Yet your arrogance you carried over from your complete subjugation of the marketplace, completely ruined you for future generations. At this point, i'm sad you had the best console of all time with the ps2 just cause your following efforts have been so piss poor.

Its almost like the fall of SE now that i think about it, Sony and SE are just pals like that i guess from their time together


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 28, 2012)

Yep, starting with $599 to top if off. I couldn't believe Sony were _that_ arrogant to go through with that, getting drunk over the PS1/2 generations really ruined their perception this gen and their money. Especially when the 360 managed to get multiplats and two numbered FF titles, along with the Wii itself printing money. SMH Sony.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 28, 2012)

After Microsoft making off with almost every third party IP from Sony's previous gen that wasn't bolted down to the floor, i thought then that Sony would get a bit more humble, you know, trying to repair their image a little bit in the eyes of the fans. But i guess that was a while ago, and they forgot that they're still in third place and are still bleeding money in their games division.


Say what you want about Nintendo and the Wii U, but atleast they aren't coming off of lucky success with the Wii by making stupid ass decisions and thinking that fans and devs and publishers are just gonna go along with what they want cause they are Sony and owned the industry at one point. That's obviously no longer the case and hasn't been for a while


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 28, 2012)

Just imagine what would happen next gen if the Wii U/720 take even more major Third Party IP next gen, not that i would be too shocked given this gen but if i were in Sony's position i'd be too embarrassed at the results. First the Vita (sadly) is dragging down their gaming division and now this. I've enjoyed my PS3 despite the shit thats happened don't get me wrong, including it's exclusives but i can't fathom on Sony's asinine marketing and it's really hard for me to root for them anymore.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 28, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I honestly have no idea what the fuck Sony was thinking actually increasing their price for a slim revision, that has never been done in the history of console hardware revisions. You cut down costs on console manufacturing  and pass that savings onto consumers. You don't fucking cut your own costs and raise the price on consumers and then tell them some bullshit about how its 'so much value' your packing into it when its the exact same shit. Fuck sony, what the fuck are you thinking these days? Its like in combination with vita, you haven't learned anything from 2006. Feels bad for you man. I really want you to succeed, but at this rate your gonna be going down in flames before the next console generation is up, and the really sad part is you'll have only your own self to blame for that one


 it gives you an idea of where the company is at right now. They need money, it is not a secret. They want to gain the most profit possible with their console..


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 28, 2012)

​


> PC Gamer magazine has labeled the Wii U as a toy when describing the console in a recent  on its website. The magazine described the console as a toy computer in an article which was about the forthcoming eShop title, Little Inferno, which will be released on both PC and Wii U. Little Inferno will be available to purchase on Wii U on November 18th.
> 
> Tomorrow Corporation has confirmed that its new game, Little Inferno, will get a November release for PC, coinciding with the arrival of Nintendo?s latest toy computer, for which it is a launch title.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 28, 2012)

I guess the PC elitists will start piling on Nintendo now. Don't people understand that the Wii U is for a completely different market? Games are still going to look awesome on the Wii U, so i don't understand the shit piling from those people on their high horses. Do they think this is the fuckin 90s?? Technology has fucking evolved bro, to the point where even 'low end' hardware like Wii U is gonna blow people's minds.


----------



## dream (Sep 28, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> .............
> 
> *Sony says Wii to Wii U transition gives them a window of opportunity, Nintendo the king of the casual market*



...a few early adopters?  The system is selling like free porn, start reading up on the Wii U's pre-orders you silly company.  It's clearly the hottest new thing in console gaming.  The casual market won't give you the attention you want, Sony.  Probably.


----------



## DedValve (Sep 28, 2012)

Sony sprouting nonsense, PC gamer spouting nonsense....where's microsoft? 

Oh wait their too busy making closed-end platforms and killing innovation. I hate the future.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 28, 2012)

Closed platforms, you mean like every console ever? lol  And yet notch allows his game on there hmmm


If your referring to Win 8, they learned with Win Vista, they'll learn again, no big deal


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 29, 2012)

Shove it up your ass man..

Shove it up your ass.


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 29, 2012)

lol @PC Gamer.

People call Fruity Loops toyware too, and yet it is one of the most often used sequencer out there. The term doesn't mean much. "I don't like it" would translate the same.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 29, 2012)

Sony spouting the same bullshit for the last 6 years, PC gamers spouting the same bullshit since forever, Microsoft and Nintendo busy keeping their mouth shut and making money. What else is new?


----------



## Corruption (Sep 29, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Sony sprouting nonsense, PC gamer spouting nonsense....where's microsoft?
> 
> Oh wait their too busy making closed-end platforms and killing innovation. I hate the future.



Windows 8 isn't even anything different. Some developers just hate the introduction of the Windows Store.

Also, PC Gamer is sort of right. Pretty much all consoles have been "a toy computer" up until last generation and that's not a bad thing. The Xbox and PS2 allowed DVD movie playback and the 360 and PS3 have moved towards being entertainment consoles.


----------



## DedValve (Sep 29, 2012)

technically they are toy computers. Consoles are just extremely basic computers, compared to an actual computer they are just that, toys. So are smartphones, tablets and the like. Nothing wrong with that, their still gonna make a shit ton of money.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 29, 2012)

So I buckled a bit and decided to change my 5-10 day shipping option to next Day for the WiiU since I'm hoping to get it delivered before Thanksgiving.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 29, 2012)

How much more did that cost you?


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 29, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Sony sprouting nonsense, PC gamer spouting nonsense....where's microsoft?
> 
> *Oh wait their too busy making closed-end platforms and killing innovation. I hate the future.*



Except Windows 8 is an open platform.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 29, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> How much more did that cost you?



$7 more dollars and it's worth every single additional penny.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 29, 2012)

Only $7? That's not much compared to what you're actually buying. Definitely worth it to get it in time to use it with the family that will be over for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 29, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Only $7? That's not much compared to what you're actually buying. Definitely worth it to get it in time to use it with the family that will be over for Thanksgiving.



Exactly, and I plan to order my games and Wiimote Plus controller through Amazon and will time it to have it arrive arrive on the same day as the WiiU shipment.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 29, 2012)

You'll have to let us know how Nintendo Land is. I'm not opening my WiiU until Christmas, so I won't have an opinion about it right away.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 29, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> Except Windows 8 is an open platform.



Other people just like to pile on when people like notch do or say things, unknowing that those same people are just trying to be edgy by going against 'the man'.


----------



## dream (Sep 29, 2012)

> Nintendo played another hand in its mostly unannounced Wii U online plans Friday as Nintendo eShop pre-paid cards popped up at Walmart.
> 
> The eShop cards come in $20, $25 and $50 amounts and can be used to "replenish" your eWallet to purchase games, DLC and whatever other content that Nintendo has planned. These cards are good for both the Wii U and the 3DS.
> 
> ...


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 29, 2012)

Nice they're dropping the points thing. $$$$$$$ is the way to go.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 29, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> You'll have to let us know how Nintendo Land is. I'm not opening my WiiU until Christmas, so I won't have an opinion about it right away.



That's one brutal wait. The last time I remember having to wait that long to open up a Console Christmas gift was the Sega Genesis. 

I still recall the first console I ever purchased with my own money (first job) was the N64 console. Good times...

In any case, I'm planning to get at least two games at launch and I'm still deciding on which two. I'm leaning towards New Super Mario Bros WiiU and ZombieU, but that can easily change over the next two months.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 29, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> That's one brutal wait. The last time I remember having to wait that long to open up a Console Christmas gift was the Sega Genesis.
> 
> I still recall the first console I ever purchased with my own money (first job) was the N64 console. Good times...
> 
> In any case, I'm planning to get at least two games at launch and I'm still deciding on which two. I'm leaning towards New Super Mario Bros WiiU and ZombieU, but that can easily change over the next two months.



Well, I decided on it myself. Paying for part of it counts as my Christmas gift from my parents, so it'll be nice to have something to open on Christmas. Otherwise there wouldn't be much else. But my mother will pester me to think of other stuff I want because I won't have nearly as many presents as my sister (who likes dolls and DVDs and CDs, which are all pretty cheap compared to games and game systems). So my sister ends up having a lot more presents than I do and my mother feels bad about it.  Though I'm old enough now (20) where I'm glad that they just pay for a portion of a new game system.

I'm debating between getting NSMBU, ZombiU and Epic Mickey 2.  Dunno which one I wanna get.


----------



## dream (Sep 29, 2012)

Get NSMBU, Death.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 29, 2012)

Perhaps it is the best choice, yes.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 29, 2012)

Get pikmin 3


----------



## dream (Sep 29, 2012)

Ignore Unlosing Ranger.

I fully expect ZombiU to be all kinds of fun but NSMBU will probably be more enjoyable.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 29, 2012)

heylove said:


> Ignore Unlosing Ranger.
> 
> I fully expect ZombiU to be all kinds of fun but NSMBU will probably be more enjoyable.



PIK
MIN
3 
There might be a chance it comes out for christmas.
Hopefully.
NSMBU otherwise.
Just so you can screw over everyone playing with blocks.
That alone...


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 29, 2012)

I would get Pikmin 3 immediately if it was a launch title. If it comes out before Christmas I can still get it, since I'm not opening my WiiU until Christmas.

Anticipating Pikmin 3 more than any other WiiU game right now besides Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 29, 2012)

heylove said:


> Get NSMBU, Death.



Whoever has control of the gamepad during multiplayer action can either be a huge asset (helping clear your path) or just a huge ass (being a huge impediment)


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 29, 2012)

Project Cars
Zombie U
Aliens: Colonial Marines
Injustice Gods Among Us
Pikmin 3
NBA2K13
Sonic & All-Stars Racing Transformed
Rayman Legends
Super Smash Bros 4
The Wonderful 101
Bayonetta 2
Epic Mickey 2
Ninja Gaiden 3 Razor’s Edge
Lego City Stories
New Super Mario Bros U


My current wii u launch lineup


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 29, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Project Cars
> Zombie U
> Aliens: Colonial Marines
> Injustice Gods Among Us
> ...


 are you planning to troll the community?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 29, 2012)

​


> Famed industry analyst Michael Pachter has revealed on the latest edition of Pach Attack that he would buy a Wii U to play Bayonetta 2. Pachter has always maintained that he adores Nintendo?s first party content, but the thought of playing Bayonetta 2 on the console will ultimately push him over the edge to invest in a Wii U console. Pachter thinks that Bayonetta 2 alone could account for 1 million extra Wii U consoles sold.
> 
> _ ?I?m gonna buy a Wii U just to play Bayonetta 2. I like Nintendo first party content, but I love Bayonetta?_


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 29, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> ​



So Patcher is a schizophrenic?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 29, 2012)

​


> Slash Gear writer Don Reisinger, the same person who tried to convince people not to pre-order Nintendo?s upcoming console, admits Wii U?s launch lineup is impressive. Reisinger likes the fact that Wii U will launch with ?kid-focused titles,? like Nintendo Land and New Super Mario Bros. U, as well as games for adults, including Call of Duty: Black Ops II and Assassin?s Creed III.
> 
> _I have to say, I?m awfully impressed. I know that I?ve been somewhat tough on the Wii U here on Slashgear, saying that you shouldn?t preorder the device just yet, but perhaps this game lineup could change my mind. For once, Nintendo seems to understand the importance of third-parties, with 19 of the titles coming from a company other than the Mario maker.
> 
> ...





Unlosing Ranger said:


> So Patcher is a schizophrenic?



No, just Bipolar


----------



## DedValve (Sep 29, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> I'm still deciding on which two. I'm leaning towards New Super Mario Bros WiiU and ZombieU, but that can easily change over the next two months.



ZombiU.



Death-kun said:


> I'm debating between getting NSMBU, ZombiU and Epic Mickey 2.  Dunno which one I wanna get.



ZombiU.


There, I just made your lives easier. Your welcome.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 29, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> No, just Bipolar



Damn, beat me to the punch.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 29, 2012)

Ask Patcher HAHHAHAH, *sigh*


----------



## DedValve (Sep 30, 2012)

Hmm now that Nintendo is getting all serious with obtaining 3rd party support and putting out great exclusives it would be the perfect opportunity to reveal that they are continuing the Fatal Frame series. 

Last night I had a wet dream where I was in a nintendo conference and the trailer starts with a creepy mansion followed by the words "DEVELOPED BY RETRO" finishing off with a scary ghost that transforms into the logo "Fatal Frame 5" 

It was the most gloriest dream ever.


----------



## dream (Sep 30, 2012)

Patcher getting a Wii U?  

I agree with Slash Gear, that lineup is pretty good.  Now to just hope that those titles sell well enough for third parties to continue pumping out games for it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 30, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> are you planning to troll the community?



I can adapt  as long as Hayashi takes out all the shit he put in the original 3 and puts the stuff he took out back in, i'll be fine with it even if its not actually a sequel and just Ninja gaiden sigma 2 with a different environment. That's not what you expect from a quality studio by any means, but hayashi is making me lower my standards to enjoy a series i really want to continue to like


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 30, 2012)

DedValve said:


> ZombiU.
> 
> There, I just made your lives easier. Your welcome.



ZombiU is a game I'll definitely get, but I'll want something more fun that the whole family can enjoy besides Nintendo Land. NSMBU is the best choice, Epic Mickey 2 is second best (because it's Disney and awesome and co-op), and ZombiU is last (because it's a singleplayer game where you fight for survival against hordes of bloodthirsty zombies).

I'll probably get ZombiU sometime after Christmas, after getting money/gift cards from other family members.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 30, 2012)

Zombie U is certainly a title I want on launch day, but I want to ensure I have a more family friendly multi player title that doesn't offend the general public. NSMBU is a safe bet. Nintendo Land seems to have all the aspects of a proper party game but I don't know if I would enjoy the single player experience as much. 


Basically Zombie U + (NSMBU, Nintendo Land, etc...)

I'm a cheap bastard so my launch day setup involves the basic WiiU system with two games and a new Wiimote. That's why choosing which two games to get will be very important, particularly during this holiday season as I'm the only one in my group of friends getting the WiiU this year and they'll will be over during Thanksgiving and during the early parts of December.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 30, 2012)

Fuck family.

I want my shit to be raw as HELL.

I ain't playin' to games with my momma here, son...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 30, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Fuck family.
> 
> I want my shit to be raw as HELL.
> 
> I ain't playin' to games with my momma kids here, son...



Really, do you send them out to the park all alone while you play video games?


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 30, 2012)

No..

No parents... Only hardcore gameheads..


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 30, 2012)

Before I get banned or some shit, CHECK OUT ACADEMY REGISTRATION.

NOW.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 30, 2012)

lol Shion got his ass banned for something.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 30, 2012)

wut Shion banned? O_O


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 30, 2012)

Since the price wont drop for a couple years when do you all think would be the most opportune time to get it?


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 30, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> Since the price wont drop for a couple years when do you all think would be the most opportune time to get it?



1. When the controllers reach retail
2. Whatever bugs that plagued the consoles within the first year+ gets fixed
3. Third Party decides to really support the console along with Ps4 and Xbox last
4. Smash Brothers.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 30, 2012)

Da faq? 

What the hell happened to Shion?!


----------



## dream (Sep 30, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> Since the price wont drop for a couple years when do you all think would be the most opportune time to get it?



Whenever there is a game that you desperately want to play and can't wait to play it.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 30, 2012)

Can some please thusly inform me where the bloody hell the handheld game discussions are because there should have been one. Like 5 months ago.


----------



## dream (Sep 30, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> Can some please thusly inform me where the bloody hell the handheld game discussions are because there should have been one. Like 5 months ago.



3ds: 
Vita:


----------



## DedValve (Sep 30, 2012)

What's a Vita?


----------



## dream (Sep 30, 2012)

More Wii U games for launch is a good ting.  Hopefully some of these digital games end up being good.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 30, 2012)

... We knew this already...


I wonder when they are gonna port Blazblue so I have a worthwhile fighter for the Wii U

They have trine 2 if you like platformers


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 30, 2012)

they have ttt2 and rumored doa5 in consideration as well as SSBU as well 

Some might call this the dark ages of gaming, and they would not be completely wrong  but for me this is the best time in a long time to be a gamer, so many great games coming out


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 30, 2012)

I dont like Tekken or Street Fighter


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 30, 2012)

So you don't like good games, i'll take that into account


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm not crazy about Street Fighter or Tekken, but that's because I've never really played either of them a lot.  Though TTT2 will probably be my first WiiU fighter, until Smash Bros. U comes along.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 1, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> So you don't like good games, i'll take that into account



Meh, developers need to step it up already. Most of them have sucky ideas for games nowadays. SF X Tekken is a prime example.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 1, 2012)

Speak for yourself. I like the premise, but from what I heard, its execution was just lacking. I've got high hopes of Tekken X SF (which, IMO will be using the better engine anyway).


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 1, 2012)

If it hasn't been posted already (can't be bothered to check... too sleepy):

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0TniR3Ghxc[/YOUTUBE]


Want.  Want _so much._


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 1, 2012)

Just pre-ordered Hyrule Historia for $20.99 (if the price goes down before it's released on January 29th 2013 I'll get the lowest price) and got free two-day shipping on it, so I'll get it the same day it releases.

Today is a good day.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 1, 2012)

Man BO2 is a fucking buy for me now.. Rich from IGN confirmed Wiimote scheme on the game and you can use the Upad as a map or menu for real time changes or Killing streak... I love that idea and combo...


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 1, 2012)

This should be the difficulty in NSMBU. 


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=teAqRZX4hbY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 1, 2012)

​


> Chasing Aurora developer Martin Pichlmair has revealed that the Wii U is a more indie friendly console than the original Wii ever was. Although Pichlmair was unable to provide any new details regarding the Wii U eShop, he did say that he?s confident that the console will be more open, social and indie-friendly than the original Wii which launched in 2006.
> 
> _ ?I can not talk about the new eShop in detail. What I do know is that Nintendo is doing everything to make this console much more open, social and indie-friendly than the Wii ever was.?_


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 1, 2012)

Aww man you guys missed some GOOD shit.


----------



## dream (Oct 1, 2012)

Gaawa-chan said:


> If it hasn't been posted already (can't be bothered to check... too sleepy):
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0TniR3Ghxc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



I like the sound of this game.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 1, 2012)

I wonder what else that game will be about. Besides burning stuff lol. It does look interesting, though.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm on a fuckin iPod, so I can't even see it...

Fuckers.


----------



## dream (Oct 1, 2012)

I hear that it looks like Littlebigplanet:

[YOUTUBE]jkRK6sdyMO8[/YOUTUBE]

Start at the 8:50 mark.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 1, 2012)

WHAT THE FUCK I THOUGHT NP WAS DEAD. DON'T TOY WITH MY EMOTIONS, DON'T *FUCKING* DO IT


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm pretty sure the final issue of NP will be December 2012.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 1, 2012)

Now that this thread gets visit from mods.. Question.. Can I make a separate thread for BO2 Wii U version? or that is breaking the rules?

off topic


----------



## dream (Oct 1, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Now that this thread gets visit from mods.. Question.. Can I make a separate thread for BO2 Wii U version? or that is breaking the rules?
> 
> off topic



Ask Velocity and Naruto as its their section.  Personally, I wouldn't make a separate thread for the Wii U version of BO2.  It is the same game and most things will be the same besides the controller...not really a difference that requires a separate thread. 



> Sony admits that the Wii U will be a hot seller this holiday season, but it won't detract from PS3 sales.The company says that it looks at Nintendo as competing for a different market segment, and as a result the Wii U is not necessarily going after the same holiday shoppers as Sony's console.
> 
> "We respect Nintendo as a highly successful competitor. Of course we will watch what they're doing with interest. It's a very interesting product they're bringing to market. I don't have a clear view on how successful it will be," said Sony UK chief Fergal Gara in a recent interview with Eurogamer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks for the info Eternal. I am going to just post the info in the official thread..


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 2, 2012)

Yeah Sony, awesome business move introducing a new PS3 model that isn't any cheaper than the last one. I'm sure people will be rushing to buy it this holiday season.

I mean, come on, I got a 320 GB slim PS3 for $300 last year that came with a $50 Gamestop gift card and Call of Duty: Black Ops + $15 worth of the DLC.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 2, 2012)

*Wii U preorders at 1.5 million*



(Since my French isn't very fluent yet, I used a translator)



> If GameStop was the first to stop preorders Wii U, it is now joined by all major U.S. retailers such as Best Buy did the same shortly after or Walmart, which has been one of the last to retain some stock. The amount of pre-ordered consoles is estimated at just under 1.5 million even if Nintendo had the idea to deliver a total of more than 3 million before the holidays, the United States, there are many who agree consider shortages and even probable soaring prices on the market "opportunity".





I wish they had a credible source backing up their claims. However, Jeuxvideo is usually reliable when it comes to info.

Still, it's amazing if it's true. 1.5 million in the USA alone.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 2, 2012)

Dayum, I was expecting it to be like 100,000


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 2, 2012)

Goova said:


> Dayum, I was expecting it to be like 100,000


What, really?
This isn't the Vita we are talking about. 
I was expecting 3million+
Well, lets see if it's verified later.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 2, 2012)

Indeed. Nintendo will love to gloat about it later.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]8nTRAI3FwrQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 2, 2012)

We've seen thi coming.. Why is it such a surprise?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 2, 2012)

Guys!!

*Newegg: $12 off videogame pre-orders $49.99 and up (includes Wii U titles)*

Promo: EMCJNNH224
Expires: October 4, 2012


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 2, 2012)

Well shit.

Get on that shit, bruddas.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 2, 2012)

You people gonna pre-order anything?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 2, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Guys!!
> 
> *Newegg: $12 off videogame pre-orders $49.99 and up (includes Wii U titles)*
> 
> ...


Damn, sounds tempting but what about shipping? I heard that certain customers have had issues getting their orders out in a timely manner.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm probably gonna wait until I'm back in the states to do stuff like this, when I actually have access to my accounts and money lol.

I didn't realize that most big WiiU titles are $59.99, though.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 2, 2012)

Wait, why is the ZombieU game slated to be released on *12/31/2012* for Newegg?


----------



## J. Fooly (Oct 2, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Wait, why is the ZombieU game slated to be released on *12/31/2012* for Newegg?



This is what I wanted to know. I thought this game was a launch title.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 2, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Wait, why is the ZombieU game slated to be released on *12/31/2012* for Newegg?



Probably just a mistake.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 2, 2012)

Well, I've decided that I will probably wait to buy WiiU stuff until the WiiU stuff is actually released. I don't want to get caught up in a buying frenzy.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 2, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Probably just a mistake.




That doesn't exactly inspire much confidence in them not making any *mistakes* with my shipping order


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 2, 2012)

Newegg shipping has been slipping as of late, but they're a very reliable site. However, if you give the utmost absolute care to getting your stuff the exact day you want it, then you'll probably be disappointed by them.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 2, 2012)

Seeing as I want to ensure my games arrive on the same day as my WiiU I'll probably go with Amazon instead. It's the more safer route for me since they have never let me down in the shipping department.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 2, 2012)

Most likely, yes.  Newegg seems to be to do their best with shipping when it comes to computer parts. Since that's what they're primarily for. Makes sense, I guess.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 2, 2012)

^There's also the fact that my little sister is a Amazon _Prime_ customer, so I'll be ordering it through her account to take advantage of the shipping.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 2, 2012)

J. Fooly said:


> This is what I wanted to know. I thought this game was a launch title.


Launch "window" is 5 months long.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 2, 2012)

Oh, the sweet Amazon Prime shipping.  I have a free 6 month subscription of Amazon Prime for being a student. Even if I didn't have that, it seems that whenever a free subscription runs out, I'm always able to sign up for a new free subscription. I just have to remember to turn off the option that will start charging you for the service once the free trial is over.


----------



## dream (Oct 2, 2012)

I was expecting around 1 million preorders so seeing it be higher is good. :33   

I'm curious about how preorders for Wii U games are doing.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 2, 2012)

So, I asked a customer service rep @ gamestop whether changing my payment information (from credit card to check card) would affect my pre-order status for the WiiU. I get a big *"it depends"*.  

She says it's probably safer to have a customer service rep do it personally than to do it through your online account, but I'm a bit wary that she may screw it up. 

I have no real need to change my method of payment, so I'll keep it as is...


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 2, 2012)

*Gamestop: Double in-store credit when you trade any system*





> Offer not good on cash trades. Hardware must be in full working condition to be eligible for this offer. Defective items may be eligible for trade at a lesser value. Hardware must have all necessary components for trade. Cannot be combined with any other offer. Trade-ins subject to manager approval. Offer valid only toward items normally accepted in trade. See store associate for details. No dealers. Offer valid in the United States, Puerto Rico and Guam only. Void where prohibited. GameStop, Inc. reserves the right to cancel, terminate, modify or suspend the offer for any reason without notice.
> 
> Offer valid 10/1/12 through 10/21/12.





Welp, I'm definitely getting my 3DS XL during this. A 3DS is normally $50 trade-in value, so it'll be bumped up to $100 during this deal. Being a PowerUp Rewards Pro member I get an extra 10% trade-in credit as well. Thank goodness that it expires after I'm back in the states.  I'll have three days to get to Gamestop and upgrade.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 2, 2012)

Hm, actually, I retract my last statement. It will be smarter to wait and see what Gamestop and other retailers will do during Black Friday. I might get a way better deal.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm not a fan of Gamestop when it comes to getting value for your dollar, but they have been very useful when it comes to console pre-orders. Gamestop was awesome when it came to getting my original Wii Pre-order and when I went to buy my PS3 (original, backwards compatible), but buying used games or trade-ins has always been a hassle and never worth it. 

It's the reason why I pre-ordered the WiiU from them but decided to obtain my games and accessories elsewhere.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 2, 2012)

That might be what I end up doing as well. I'll get my WiiU from them, and see what I can get when I want to upgrade to a 3DS XL, but other than that I may stick to other retailers for my games and accessories so I can get deals and discounts. I guess it depends.


----------



## J. Fooly (Oct 2, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Launch "window" is 5 months long.



Oh I know, but by "launch title", I meant that it comes out when the system does.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R21GztGJUbI[/YOUTUBE]

Man Zombi U hype to the max!!!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 2, 2012)

Oh Death-kuuuuun. 

*Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate For Wii U Is In 1080p With Linear PCM 5.1 Surround Sound*



> Capcom is upgrading Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate for Wii U. *The console version will be in full HD with 1080p resolution graphics, reports Famitsu.* The game’s audio has also been enhanced to linear PCM 5.1 surround sound.
> 
> The Wii U gamepad has a screen similar to the Nintendo 3DS version with panels you can touch.
> 
> ...





*looks @ two responses*



> Linear PCM? FUUUUUU--
> 
> What device DOESN'T have an optical out? NINTENDO systems, that's what. Massive fail on their part.
> 
> Can't use my Astro Mixamp for Dolby Headphone gaming. Assuming the Wii-U has the option for Dolby Digital ANYTHING on the system, we'd have to rely on HDMI switchers with optical outs. Idiotic.





> Actually, not for people with Dolby Headphone devices like the Mixamp. No optical out on the Wii-U. Literally the stupidest decision ever. Optical outputs or on EVERYTHING nowadays. But then, it's Nintendo.



Who gives a flying fuck.


----------



## J. Fooly (Oct 2, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Oh Death-kuuuuun.
> 
> *Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate For Wii U Is In 1080p With Linear PCM 5.1 Surround Sound*



Inuhanyou! Come in here and tell me what this means.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 2, 2012)

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 10 (8 members and 2 guests)
> Asakuna no Senju, Malvingt2, J. Fooly, Canute87, Intus Legere, Violent-nin, DedValve



Awwwwwwwww yeeeeeeeeeeeeeah. :ho



> Inuhanyou! Come in here and tell me what this means.



Native 1080p bra!


----------



## dream (Oct 2, 2012)

J. Fooly said:


> Inuhanyou! Come in here and tell me what this means.



This is what it means:



And this:


----------



## J. Fooly (Oct 2, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Awwwwwwwww yeeeeeeeeeeeeeah. :ho
> 
> 
> 
> Native 1080p bra!



I mean the Linear PCM 5.1 surround sound and why those guys are complaining?

I mean, I could google and find out myself but hey, i'm lazy I like to read y'alls explanations. 

EDIT @ Heylove: No no, I know all about resolution, i was talking about the surround sound.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 2, 2012)

heylove said:


> And this:



.......AA?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 2, 2012)

You better get ready.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 2, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *U* better get ready.



Fixed.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 2, 2012)

That's gonna be beast, I guess..


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 3, 2012)

It makes sense as its just the wii game in HD. Should be easy to do in 1080p, even PS3 could do Tekken 5(ps2 game) in native 1080p and that's weaker than Wii U.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 3, 2012)

Now I'm really curious how MH3U will look.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 3, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> It makes sense as its just the wii game in HD. Should be easy to do in 1080p, even PS3 could do Tekken 5(ps2 game) in native 1080p and that's weaker than Wii U.



No it isn't. It's the 3DS game with upgraded textures, visuals and sound in 1080p HD.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 3, 2012)

Its a remastering of a 3DS game which was a port of a Wii game. Its not that hard to understand. Its not taxing the Wii U hardware in the least, that's why its 1080p. The fact that its on both 3DS and Wii U should be illuminating


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 3, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Its a remastering of a 3DS game which was a port of a Wii game. Its not that hard to understand. Its not taxing the Wii U hardware in the least, that's why its 1080p. The fact that its on both 3DS and Wii U should be illuminating



If you think that MH3G was a port of MH3, then . If anything, it was a vastly improved enhanced port of Monster Hunter Portable 3rd, which was on the PSP. MH3G has more in common with MHP3rd than it does with MH3.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 3, 2012)

Semantics aside, this game is not taxing the hardware. Its a cost effective solution to add one more game to the Wii U's library while being able to use the system to bring it up to its full potential


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 3, 2012)

Yeah, semantics aside. Sorry. I get kinda afnbwfijbwenfji when people talk about Monster Hunter.

It's definitely going to convince the Japanese to get a WiiU. And I'm sure that most of the people who played Tri on the Wii will want this on the WiiU as well, so it's helping build the fanbase in the west.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 3, 2012)

From Software should make a dark game for wii u and call it "Dark U"

I wonder how much rage would be caused


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 3, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> If you think that MH3G was a port of MH3, then . If anything, it was a vastly improved enhanced port of Monster Hunter Portable 3rd, which was on the PSP. MH3G has more in common with MHP3rd than it does with MH3.



What do you mean? *Of course* it's a port of MHtri, but enhanced. It's too obvious.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 3, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> What do you mean? *Of course* it's a port of MHtri, but enhanced. It's too obvious.



We are past this, let's not dive back in so hastily.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 3, 2012)

It is a fusion between the two games.. Anyway you guys suck.. No comments about Zombi U Video..


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 3, 2012)

You should've posted it here as well.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 3, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> You should've posted it here as well.


 I did


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 3, 2012)

I don't care about zombies at all, not a fan. My favorite zombie game isn't even a zombie game, RE4. I don't understand why everyone likes zombies. I hate Walking Dead, I hate every RE besides RE4, L4D is boring as hell, and so is everything else besides Nazi Zombies(but that gets old in a day).


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 3, 2012)

Zombies are great, but they have oversaturated the market this gen like the modern conventional military shooter


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R21GztGJUbI[/YOUTUBE]


Re posted...


----------



## DedValve (Oct 3, 2012)

im on my phone so i cant see


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 3, 2012)

​


> Nintendo of America president Reggie Fils-Aime believes that Miiverse is the system?s killer application. Reggie went on to say that the Wii U social network is a ?paradigm shift? that consumers need to experience to fully understand. He also believes that Miiverse will be a ?key differentiator? for Nintendo against its competitors.
> 
> _?As the network grows and the installed base grows, it will prove to be a true killer application for the system, and I say this loving what we have done with Nintendo TVii and loving all the games.?
> 
> ...


----------



## dream (Oct 3, 2012)

I don't know about it being the killer app but it certainly does have quite a few neat things especially the help that one could get from other players by asking through Miiverse.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 3, 2012)

I really wonder how Miiverse will work. 

Well, like he says, we gotta try it and experience it if we want to understand it and what they're aiming for.


----------



## dream (Oct 3, 2012)

Hmm, I thought that they explained it pretty well at E3?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 3, 2012)

^I wasn't paying attention. Did they do away with Friend Codes?


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 3, 2012)

Yes, Nintendo Network will utilize an account system. 12 accounts per system. The 3DS will upgrade to the Nintendo Network sometime next year. WiiU will have it at launch.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 3, 2012)

I really hope 007 Legends is a good game I havent played a 007 game in a long time


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 3, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> I really hope 007 Legends is a good game I havent played a 007 game in a long time


 Well the team behind it is really good.. Golden Eye 007 Wii is a great game.. They did make a mistake with the HD ports, I know Activision forced them but damn bad ports...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 3, 2012)

Like Bayonetta for PS3?

Wups shions back


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 3, 2012)

*MH3U*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 3, 2012)

*Ninja Gaiden 3: Razor's Edge uses 'dynamic resolution' to handle intense effects*

Here's an interesting look into the technical side of games. Dynamic Resolution is just one of the tricks devs use to pull the most out of the hardware they're working on. It seems that this process is going to continue on with Wii U, most notably in Ninja Gaiden 3: Razor's Edge.

*We're slowly seeing more games using dynamic resolution. When engine performance is weighed down by intense effects, resolution switches down on the fly to lower GPU load. First used this gen in WipEout HD, it is now more widely implemented - Ninja Gaiden 3 being a good example, where we even appear to be seeing the technique used on the upcoming Wii U version.*


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 3, 2012)

that...isn't good. 360 and PS3 used that technique because they could not hold 720p with a steady framerate, Tekken Tag tournament 2 uses the same thing. But your saying even wii u which is more powerful can't handle full 720p? BULLSHIT

If TTT2, comes out on Wii U and has full 720p instead of a dynamic frame buffer, i am done with Team Ninja, cause they obviously can't take advantage of the hardware in that case and are putting out a quickie product


----------



## dream (Oct 3, 2012)

Eh, I never expected companies to put in considerable effort into ports but that's just lazy.  It can't be too hard to make it fixed 720p.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 3, 2012)

I find it interesting that most people I talk to aren't aware that Nintendo is releasing a new console this Holiday season. There are some who have seen the Gamepad and think it's a add-on accessory to the Wii Console and not part of an entirely new system (and these are people who own multiple gaming consoles). Marketing is going to have to work really hard to get the general public informed and up to speed.

The core gaming audience is fully aware of the WiiU but to get their main base (really, really casual players) plugged in, they'll need to work over time over the next 2 months or so...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 3, 2012)

^ Isnt that why the brought it on Jimmy Fallon?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 3, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> ^ Isnt that why the brought it on Jimmy Fallon?



Well, you have to start some where


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 3, 2012)

Lol that was months ago.

During Game Week on Jimmy Fallon XD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 3, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> Lol that was months ago.
> 
> During Game Week on Jimmy Fallon XD



That further proves my point. If the general public is *still* clueless about the system then marketing is not doing enough to promote the product as something entirely new.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 3, 2012)

Well he did make it very clear on the show, guess more people need more reasons to watch fallon besides an awesome host and the best band in late night.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 3, 2012)

It's more like people are stupid little idiots.
What really a controller for that much?
It's like people don't know how pricing works.
[YOUTUBE]BMCFRElyaCc[/YOUTUBE]
well...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 3, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> ​



You guys do realize that not even Reggie himself believes the PR bullshit he's spouting here right?

He's the president of NoA, he HAS to say ridiculous stuff like this.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 3, 2012)

Ok peeps...

*ahem* *Fuck* you Reggie.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 3, 2012)

​


> The latest issue of Famitsu has revealed that a proportion of gamers in Japan are looking forward to Wii U. The publication surveyed 1000 gamers in late September on the Famitsu website. Those surveyed were asked whether they would purchase Wii U on launch day. 45 percent of those who responded said yes, they would. Another 37 percent of those asked said they would buy one, but not on launch day. The main reasons gamers said they wanted one was due to the strong launch line up the system has which comprises of New Super Mario Bros U and Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 3, 2012)

Yeah now i can almost see the Wii U tracking close to the Wii's post-launch sales and beyond, as if it wasn't already obvious with NSMBU & MH3U. 

Now lets wait for those third parties....


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 3, 2012)

All they need is MH3 to get excited over, and it's guaranteed to sell.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 3, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 3, 2012)

*Better MH3U screens*


*Spoiler*: __ 








Moar here.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 3, 2012)

hey look everybody! Super low resolution textures!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 4, 2012)

Looks like wii


----------



## Shirker (Oct 4, 2012)

Dat grass.


----------



## dream (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm loving that artstyle.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 4, 2012)

Goova said:


> Looks like wii


I wasn't hoping for a port of a 3DS game.
Looks like a game that' inbetween wii U and wii.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 4, 2012)

Nintendo will probably start advertising the WiiU like crazy starting this month. Better to start late and have everybody looking than have everyone get annoyed with seeing your ads and commercials over the course of 6 months. I guess.



Inuhanyou said:


> hey look everybody! Super low resolution textures!



>implying that Monster Hunter has ever had amazing textures

Besides, screens don't do the game justice anyway. I'd rather trust the words of those who have played the game on 3DS and say the game almost looks as good as it does on the Wii rather than trusting screenshots.

And the WiiU version of MH3U will end up looking glorious.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 4, 2012)

*New trailer of NSMBU!*

​


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 4, 2012)

It's almost like they took a Wii game and just up-res'd it to 1080p.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 4, 2012)

Yeah, it still looks like a Mario game, but it looks beautiful. A lot more detail and everything runs so smoothly.

There's a limit to what you can do with a game that's supposed to retain a certain art style. Mario has to improve graphically while still looking cartoony at the same time.


----------



## dream (Oct 4, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _tl;dr_ 





> So, the Wii U will be lining the shelves in a couple of months (November 18th for the US, 30th for Europe and Australia, and December 8th for Japan). With all the perks of the Wii plus increase capabilities and the new Wii U Game Pad, the new console is sure to be the talk of the town this Christmas season. In Japan, Weekly Famitsu asked its readers about their thoughts on Nintendo's new gaming wonder. Here's what they had to say.
> 
> 
> The Wii U will be coming out in Japan over 2 weeks after it will be available in the US. Asked what they thought about the release date, most responders (58%) said that it was what they expected. 20% thought it was early, while 18% thought the December 8th release was late. Most responders stated that they figured that Nintendo would be aiming for the holiday season (much like with the Wii) to sell their new bundle of joy, though some did wish for a global release.
> ...


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 4, 2012)

That's pretty good news regarding the Japanese demographic. It's no surprise considering Mario, Dragon Quest X Beta and Monster Hunter 3G HD Version is available right at launch.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 4, 2012)

Hey!  

The graphics look like the Wii!

...Not a good thing, mother fuckers. Not a good thing.


----------



## dream (Oct 4, 2012)

Like Death said, with that artstyle there is only so much that you can do without changing the style too much.  Of course I'm sure that more could have been done visually to improve the game but it probably wasn't worth the effort.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 4, 2012)

Look, its basically a port from a 3DS game, which was a further port from a Wii game. Capcom loves their budget revisions and milking consumers, so it should not be a surprise.

The issue will be what the actual price is outside of Japan. In the US, most HD remasters are bundled together with more than 1 game and 40 dollars. So having 1 HD remastered game being 60 dollars is not a good thing


----------



## Shirker (Oct 4, 2012)

Everything looks fine to be honest, I just don't like the ground in the first pic. You can practically see the pixels.

Perhaps it can be attributed to the fact that it's a screenshot, though. Still images of a game in play *always* looks worse than the actual game.


----------



## DedValve (Oct 4, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Everything looks fine to be honest, I just don't like the ground in the first pic. You can practically see the pixels.
> 
> Perhaps it can be attributed to the fact that it's a screenshot, though. Still images of a game in play *always* looks worse than the actual game.



Tell that to Halo.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 4, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Yeah, it still looks like a Mario game, but it looks beautiful. A lot more detail and everything runs so smoothly.
> 
> There's a limit to what you can do with a game that's supposed to retain a certain art style. Mario has to improve graphically while still looking cartoony at the same time.



I meant Monster Hunter but...


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 4, 2012)

Nmaster64 said:


> I meant Monster Hunter but...



Ah, my mistake. You posted that right after I posted a new NSMBU trailer, so I just assumed. My point still stands anyway, just switch Mario with Monster Hunter. Yeah, Capcom is lazy, but the game still looks like a Monster Hunter game, so I'm good. Monster Hunter has never really been about graphics or looking realistic. It's got that certain art style of its own. They could've done better with the textures, yeah, but it'll look a lot better with AA and when it's actually in motion. I've found that screenshots rarely do a game justice, so I always prefer to see actual gameplay footage before I make any decision on whether a game looks "good" or "bad".



Inuhanyou said:


> Look, its basically a port from a 3DS game, which was a further port from a Wii game. Capcom loves their budget revisions and milking consumers, so it should not be a surprise.
> 
> The issue will be what the actual price is outside of Japan. In the US, most HD remasters are bundled together with more than 1 game and 40 dollars. So having 1 HD remastered game being 60 dollars is not a good thing



You must be new to Monster Hunter.  It's probably going to be either $50 or $60 because Capcom is touting it as an alternate and vastly improved version of the 3DS version.

If you really want to get into it, no Monster Hunter should ever be above $20 or $30 except for the games that begin a new "generation", ie. Monster Hunter, Monster Hunter Dos and Monster Hunter Tri, because most of them build upon the previous games by only adding some new monsters, weapons and armors. Only the games that begin a new generation have enough new content (usually a plethora of new monsters, brand new areas, new features, etc.) to actually have a "new game" price tag.

That being said, if you want the best idea of what Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate on the WiiU will cost just look at the initial price tag for Monster Hunter Portable 3rd HD Ver. on the PS3.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 4, 2012)

> Earlier this year, Nintendo released a special limited edition Pikachu 3DS XL system in Japan. The system was made available exclusively at Pok?mon Centers in Tokyo, Yokohama, Nagoya, Osaka, Fukuoka, Tohoku or Sapporo, but you needed to reserve one beforehand.
> 
> If you live in Europe, you’ll be able to pick one of these up later this year as well. Nintendo of Europe have announced that they will be releasing the limited edition Pikachu 3DS XL sometime in 2012. No further details have been announced yet.





​





With each passing moment I hate NoA more and more. The last good thing Reggie did was announce that Fire Emblem: Awakenings was coming to North America, and that only happened because he wasn't paying attention when responding to an interviewer.

Fuck you NoA, right in the ass. I'd say fuck Europe too, but it's not their fault NoE has stepped up their game and started treating them nicely.

Well, rage aside, I hope we get the same stuff during NoA's next Nintendo Direct.


(Yes, I know I posted this exact same post in the 3DS thread as well, don't kill me.)


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 4, 2012)

NoA currently =


----------



## Corran (Oct 4, 2012)

Whole thing needs to be yellow, I hate the hinge being different colour.
Also, cameras could make it look like Pikachu has nipples


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 5, 2012)

^And i thought i was the only one thinking that.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 5, 2012)

*FUCK* Pikachu.

Annoying ass piece of shit pokemon.. 

Give us something beast, like Charizard or Mewtwo.


----------



## vanhellsing (Oct 5, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> *FUCK* Pikachu.
> 
> Annoying ass piece of shit pokemon..
> 
> Give us something beast, like Charizard or Mewtwo.



this guy knows the best for the non-mainstream gamers


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 5, 2012)

Corran said:


> Whole thing needs to be yellow, I hate the hinge being different colour.
> Also, cameras could make it look like Pikachu has nipples



I dunno why people keep saying that. I thought of it for about a split second, then remembered "Oh wait, nipples aren't on your neck".


----------



## DedValve (Oct 5, 2012)

I want a Luigi 3DS


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 5, 2012)

vanhellsing said:


> this guy knows the best for the non-mainstream gamers



Betta recognize.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 5, 2012)

Whats  on my mind is why you beta-males keep posting about this here.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 5, 2012)

Why you gotta hate, scrub?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 5, 2012)

*Japan - Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate Wii U bundle sells out on Amazon*



Wow, that was REALLY fast. Amazon is already completely out of Wii U/Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate bundles. Japan loves their Monster Hunter, and we can see that the series is clearly more popular than ever. New hardware paired with the Monster Hunter brand is a killer combination!


----------



## dream (Oct 5, 2012)

That comes as no surprise.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 5, 2012)

Did we expect anything less?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 5, 2012)

*Bundle MH3U*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 5, 2012)

*Japan - Yodobashi location full up on Wii U preorders as well*



It's happening all over again in Japan! This time around, retailer Yodobashi has stopped Wii U preorders at one of their stores. Before this day is over, I'm guessing we'll hear a lot more about dried up Wii U preorders in Japan.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 5, 2012)

​


> Ninja Gaiden 3: Razor?s Edge is a Wii U launch title. Because of its excessive violence and gore, when the game launches in Japan, it will make the *Wii U the first console that launches with a game that has a CERO Z rating, which is the ?adults only? rating in the country.* CERO Z rated games are meant to be played by adults ? ages 18 and up ? and adults only.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 5, 2012)

Whoa, really?
Even god of war gets mature and the original 3 a M.
What did they do?
Seems rather stuntish.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 5, 2012)

Bu-buu-but Nintendo consoles only have E-rated kiddy gaemz!


----------



## DedValve (Oct 5, 2012)

It still won't change the fact that this game is still a turd. A turd with a lot of features and polished up, but a turd nonetheless.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 5, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Whoa, really?
> Even god of war gets mature and the original 3 a M.
> What did they do?
> Seems rather stuntish.



Not really. Japan game rating standards may be different than that of EU and NOA. A Mature title in the U.S. may reach the rating of AO in Japan which looks to be the case here.


----------



## dream (Oct 5, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Bu-buu-but Nintendo consoles only have E-rated kiddy gaemz!



That hasn't been the case since...pretty much forever.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 5, 2012)

Nooooooooooooooooooooo! *meltdownz*

lol well obviously. :ho


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 5, 2012)

The Wii U will be the first console in japan to launch a game with a Z rating. Is that really a big deal? Z ratings are given out all the time, it just happens to be that NG3 gore version is published by nintendo for their launch lineup. 

Unfortunately japan is still ass backwards in regards to censorship, so they get censored games even when they are Z sometimes. Although not nearly as bad as germany


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 6, 2012)

Shit son, that's what I'm talkin about.

Fuck them kiddy-ass games.

I want blood.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 6, 2012)

So I just found out that the WiiU isn't backwards compatible with the Gamecube and they're selling the games in the Virtual Console.

Guess I won't be selling my Wii after all because I'm sure as shit not buying games I already own again.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 6, 2012)

That was bound to eventually happen.  

Wii BC is good enough either way since you can play both Wii/Wii U titles in one console. Not something to get hindered about on not purchasing the Wii U anyhow.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 6, 2012)

Wii U.. you gotta be shitting me.

For every two step forwards, they're taking one step back. 

I was never selling my Wii to begin with. Project M is too important.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 6, 2012)

Did people really expect for the WiiU to be backwards compatible with the Gamecube? And was this even confirmed? You didn't even provide a link.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 6, 2012)

... This was confirmed like 5 months back...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 6, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Wii U.. you gotta be shitting me.
> 
> For every two step forwards, they're taking one step back.
> 
> I was never selling my Wii to begin with. Project M is too important.



Because of the lack of GC BC? We already knew that months ago, it's not even a big deal lol.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 6, 2012)

yeah, this was known for a while gaiz


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 6, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> ... This was confirmed like 5 months back...



Was talking about the VC part. I worded my post weirdly.

There's been no confirmation about the Gamecube games being on the Virtual Console. The only thing we have on it is one recent article where Reggie commented on the possibility of it happening.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 6, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Was talking about the VC part. I worded my post weirdly.
> 
> There's been no confirmation about the Gamecube games being on the Virtual Console. The only thing we have on it is one recent article where Reggie commented on the possibility of it happening.



Someone scanned a random gaming magazine article on /v/, the thread's gone but you could probably find it if you google it, not gonna bother with it.

And like I said, I just found out about it, I had no idea it wasn't backwards compatible with the GC and putting the games on VC is the only other answer if they want the WiiU to be completely self reliant with previous generations. 

But was I expecting GC compatibility? Of course, I was. But they obviously decided against it for profitability.

Personal disappointment, I guess.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 6, 2012)

It's like saying you wouldn't fuck for the sake of fucking.

Which, logically, makes NO sense at all!

WHICH guy, provided he isn't gay, WOULDN'T want to fuck for the sake of FUCKING? 

God dammit. God FUCKING dammit. Morons. MORONS.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 6, 2012)

Anyone with an evolved mental capacity Shion.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 6, 2012)

YOU would fuck to fuck.. wouldn't you?


----------



## smashbroforlife (Oct 6, 2012)

Where is the First party titles at?  

F-zero? (16-32 players online with amazing graphics?)
Wave Race? (them Nintendo water physics?)
Custom Robo? (Customization and its uniqueness and playing with friends online would be awesome)
1080?(pretty much snowboarding game of Nintendo.)

This will be the first Nintendo product that I will not own.I loved Nintendo's racing games outside of Mario Kart and because of that , Wii was a big middle finger and Wii U will continue where the Wii left off at flicking at me. 

No one can tell me to have faith or anything with no one at Nintendo to even create it.(F-zero creator is as relevant as Mother/Earthbound creater.)

Man if I became game developer , I know my games aren't going on Nintendo consoles or Japan.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 6, 2012)

Oh quit your inane bitching over a niche title its obviously still in development so please shut up already.

No shion, the fire created within your loins syncronizes and  that  which merges together will  burn with much more ferocity and intensity when your emotions peak and its one of the most jubilant feelings in the world, it breeds a much better rhythm of sex  and it makes you so much better at it.


Frivolous sex is a shame in that regard. Fucking doesnt do shit for you man. Fucking in itself is like smoking, it isnt good for you bro. You either bang women or you make love to them. Fucking them is a waste of precious material and time.

Virgins who just fuck for the sake of fucking end up having shitty sex brah


----------



## smashbroforlife (Oct 6, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> Oh quit your inane bitching over a niche title its obviously still in development so please shut up already.



I am not complaining really just very disappointed at how I wanna throw my money at Nintendo but they won't let me.:amazed


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 6, 2012)

The whole "this is the only nintendo console I wont own crap coming from people "is bloody annoying because they are really just being presumptuous in their thought process and it annoys the hell out of me 

Its a mentality I have no respect for.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 6, 2012)

Let's tone it down for a second. While i don't like those kinds of mentality either, everyone can have a justification on not buying a console depending on their reasoning (as long as it's logical and understandable). Though this is not to say i agree with Smashbros.'s point since avoiding a console all because of 1st party niche racing IP's not being there to which he see's fit is rather silly. Especially since Miyamoto stated before that he would like to make another F-zero title, plus there's Sega all stars racing Transformed and the eventual Mario Kart coming on the Wii U so i'm not really peeved.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 6, 2012)

No it just shows that people have a very inane thought process about things. That also translates into other areas of their lives. This is why people cause problems for others.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 6, 2012)

There's no need for such hostility, how about you all calm down.


----------



## smashbroforlife (Oct 6, 2012)

There is no reason to buy anything , if it doesn't offer what you like.I wouldn't buy 720 or ps4 either , if i was not sold on the product for something.
Right now , I don't have a reason to buy Wii U.

Why is it a problem to you? Getting emotional over someone just saying they won't buy something.If they don't buy it , they just won't buy it.

Waiting to see what something will offer in time has existed for every product in the world , not just some game system.

All I said is that I miss game titles and you started attacking me about them and said that no one cares about your niche titles.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 6, 2012)

People just gotta learn to respect each other is all.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 6, 2012)

Wish gamefaqs would do that.....


----------



## smashbroforlife (Oct 6, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> People just gotta learn to respect each other is all.



The world that we live in is filled with many that are not so kind , you try to be nice but they spit in your face and call for the worst of you. One's opinion is one's opinion, but in the world we live in many can't accept that.

I didn't even bash Nintendo in anyway but Night is boiling mad by his own logic of the world..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 6, 2012)

Your reasoning is completely ridiculous, meaning how you think must be ridiculous as well, therefore you are most likely going to do ridiculous shit as well. Hence the vehemence.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 6, 2012)

Uh, people can buy or not buy what they want for whatever reason they choose Razr. I think the only thing that needs to happen here is for you to understand that.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 6, 2012)

Oh yes I know.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 6, 2012)

​


> Both the Wii U Basic and Deluxe Sets are packed with a Wii U GamePad AC adapter, which means you?ll need to plug in the controller into an AC outlet for it to charge. The new console features four USB 2.0 connectors, but Nintendo hasn?t confirmed whether the new controller can be charged by connecting it, via a separate cable, to one of Wii U?s USB ports. The Wii U GamePad can, however, be charged by using a Wii U GamePad Cradle, which is included in the Deluxe Set and can be purchased as a standalone product for $19.99.
> 
> The Wii U GamePad can be charged via a cable that has to be plugged in a power outlet for it to charge the GamePad. Can the Wii U GamePad be charged using a USB port on the Wii U console, just with a separate cable; or, can it only be charged with a wall AC outlet?
> 
> ...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 6, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> ​


Actually... That's kinda good better even.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 6, 2012)

smashbroforlife said:


> Where is the First party titles at?
> 
> F-zero? (16-32 players online with amazing graphics?)
> Wave Race? (them Nintendo water physics?)
> ...


I want more of the same? 



Death-kun said:


> People just gotta learn to respect each other is all.


NEVER! 


Deathbringerpt said:


> So I just found out that the WiiU isn't  backwards compatible with the Gamecube and they're selling the games in  the Virtual Console.
> 
> Guess I won't be selling my Wii after all because I'm sure as shit not buying games I already own again.


Rip the discs and homebrew that?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 6, 2012)

*Sony sues Bridgestone and Kevin Butler over Mario Kart Wii commercial*

Remember the Bridgestone commercial we posted up that featured Sony's Kevin Butler (Jerry Lambert) playing Mario Kart Wii? We all had a good laugh about it, but Sony wasn't laughing. They've gone so far as to sue both Bridgestone and Lambert. I can only imagine how this is going to come out.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 6, 2012)

Hahahaha


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 6, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Actually... That's kinda good better even.



Exactly. I wished the PS3 controllers had come with an AC Adapter. I hated having to charge my controller via the USB cable since it involved having to keep my PS3 on.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 6, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Sony sues Bridgestone and Kevin Butler over Mario Kart Wii commercial*
> 
> Remember the Bridgestone commercial we posted up that featured Sony's Kevin Butler (Jerry Lambert) playing Mario Kart Wii? We all had a good laugh about it, but Sony wasn't laughing. They've gone so far as to sue both Bridgestone and Lambert. I can only imagine how this is going to come out.



Holy shit... Proof Sony is insane...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 6, 2012)

My faith in Sony.....dwindling towards a collision course.

Whyyyyyyyyy.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 6, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> My faith in Sony.....dwindling towards a collision course.
> 
> Whyyyyyyyyy.


You already haven't crashed?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 6, 2012)

I think it should have crashed when they let the port of Bayonetta on it ._.


----------



## Sotei (Oct 6, 2012)

SONY...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 7, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You already haven't crashed?



*remembers $599*


----------



## dream (Oct 7, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Sony sues Bridgestone and Kevin Butler over Mario Kart Wii commercial*
> 
> Remember the Bridgestone commercial we posted up that featured Sony's Kevin Butler (Jerry Lambert) playing Mario Kart Wii? We all had a good laugh about it, but Sony wasn't laughing. They've gone so far as to sue both Bridgestone and Lambert. I can only imagine how this is going to come out.



Well, if there was a statement that Butler couldn't advertise another console for an x amount of time then it's fine for them to sue Butler.  

Pretty shitty situation but I understand why they would.


----------



## vanhellsing (Oct 7, 2012)

sony being a bunch of butthurt dicks nothing new


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 7, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> Oh quit your inane bitching over a niche title its obviously still in development so please shut up already.
> 
> No shion, the fire created within your loins syncronizes and  that  which merges together will  burn with much more ferocity and intensity when your emotions peak and its one of the most jubilant feelings in the world, it breeds a much better rhythm of sex  and it makes you so much better at it.
> 
> ...



Obviously, you've never fucked before...

Lol. And thanks for the neg rep, scrub.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm actually glad the WiiU has a different way of being charged. Even if we can't charge it via USB port, it doesn't matter much to me. The WiiU will be all the way across the livingroom, while I'm sitting on my couch on the other side of the room. Instead of having to sit on the floor in front of the tv to charge my WiiU gamepad (like I have to do with my PS3 if I want to charge and play at the same time) I can just plug my WiiU gamepad into one of the many power outlets behind the couch.  I can keep it charged like that whether I'm playing on the tv or laying back and playing on the gamepad's screen.

Good idea, imo. Though it may not benefit other people as much as it does me.



Malvingt2 said:


> *Sony sues Bridgestone and Kevin Butler over Mario Kart Wii commercial*
> 
> Remember the Bridgestone commercial we posted up that featured Sony's Kevin Butler (Jerry Lambert) playing Mario Kart Wii? We all had a good laugh about it, but Sony wasn't laughing. They've gone so far as to sue both Bridgestone and Lambert. I can only imagine how this is going to come out.



Like they're actually going to be able to do anything. Under what premise are they even suing them for?  Unless Butler had some sort of contract with Sony.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 7, 2012)

As long as I can re-charge my shit rather than having to buy batteries and other bullshit, I'm satisfied.

Oh, and fuck Bridgestone.

Expensive ass tires, anyway..


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 7, 2012)

So...i heard a rumor that Zombie U was running in 1080p  I don't know if its true or not


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 7, 2012)

Probably not.

And that's optimistically speaking.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 7, 2012)

Why wouldn't it be? They just added 1080p for shits and giggles?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 7, 2012)

Nmaster64 said:


> Why wouldn't it be? They just added 1080p for shits and giggles?



It's actually pretty accurate.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 7, 2012)

What did I say? 

What did I fucking say??


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 7, 2012)

So are non-1080p games just 1080i or 720p games and the system does an up-rez?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 7, 2012)

There's a difference between the two.

360 has a scaler chip, so it can scale any game to 480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i, or 1080p if it chooses, even if they aren't the internal rendering resolution of the actual game.

The PS3 can't do this, because its has no scaler chip, and can only render the games in their native resolution or close to it.

This is why for example when you have your PS3 set to 1080p in the XMB and put in a game and your tv goes down to 720p. Its because the game doesn't support 1080p or 1080i.

If a game is below 720p for PS3, it'll just scale it up to 720p because the TV has no choice but to go to the closest resolution.

The Wii U obviously supports 1080p and they have games already at that resolution. But not all games are created equal to support that resolution. Its usually just low powered games that don't tax the hardware. I don't believe the Wii U is powerful enough to render 1080p for a full game like Zombie U, this is why i called it a rumor right off the bat. No other full retail game is running at 1080p besides this one rumor of Zombie U, and i'd think that if it was possible, we'd have more retail games at 1080p at the outset if it was supported.

Most retail games for 360 were at or close to full 720p, because we knew off the bat that 360 could support that.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 7, 2012)

Ohhhh.. yeah.. I gotchu mang. I gotchu.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 8, 2012)

If only Zombi U selling point was the graphic for me, I would care about the 1080...


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 8, 2012)

Too bad it ain't.

It's the zombie killing.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]SIbO6CFuqx8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]D0jggHvOXWQ[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]xWWLtYVcow0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DedValve (Oct 8, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Too bad it ain't.
> 
> It's the zombie killing.



its main selling point is that it's an actual survival/horror game that's tough as nails


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 8, 2012)

DedValve said:


> its main selling point is that it's an actual survival/horror game that's tough as nails



:33:33:33 you tell him!!!


----------



## DedValve (Oct 8, 2012)

I can already see how the difficulty level will be:

Standard
Survival
Ea--NO. HOLD YOUR OWN GODDAMN HAND AND PLAY STANDARD PUNK. 

It'll be glorious. Is it me or is Ubisoft getting more and more awesome?


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 8, 2012)

Yeah, you tell em'.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 8, 2012)

*Sony comments on Kevin Butler lawsuit*



> Sony Computer Entertainment America filed a lawsuit against Bridgestone and Wildcat Creek, Inc. on September 11. The claims are based on violations of the Lanham Act, misappropriation, breach of contract and tortious interference with a contractual relationship. We invested significant resources in bringing the Kevin Butler character to life and he’s become an iconic personality directly associated with PlayStation products over the years. *Use of the Kevin Butler character to sell products other than those from PlayStation misappropriates Sony’s intellectual property, creates confusion in the market, and causes damage to Sony.*


 - Sony statement


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 8, 2012)

heylove said:


> Want to go to that store to try out the controller.


 Omg!!! I should go this weekend..


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm gonna be going on the 18th, since that's when I'll be flying back in to the states (Newark Airport then shuttle to Port Authority). I'll be spending the day in NYC with my father (coming all the way from home to greet me, what a pal) before we both go home on the bus. I had already planned to go to Nintendo World, so I can try out the WiiU while I'm there buying some collectibles. 

I'll take some pics of the stuff I see (like the home menu, eShop, Miiverse, etc.) so you guys can see how it is, unless people show pics before then.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 8, 2012)

*Rayment legends leaves launch window, sneaks into 2013*


----------



## Death Certificate (Oct 8, 2012)

New ninja gaiden 3 WiiU gameplay here


----------



## Death Certificate (Oct 8, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> *Rayment legends leaves launch window, sneaks into 2013*



Almost every game I plan on buying are coming the next year. Although to be honest I don't think rayman would have survived being released on the same date as mario.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 8, 2012)

So... It's coming out earlier now?


----------



## dream (Oct 8, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> So... It's coming out earlier now?



It's coming out later.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 8, 2012)

​


> Nintendo representatives at the Eurogamer Exhibition has told Total Revue that the Wii U is 19x more powerful than Sony?s PlayStation 3 console. The person who was told this claims says that he doubts that this is the case judging from the software which he played during the event. Nintendo themselves haven?t really commenting on the specifications, with developers saying that Wii U is slightly more powerful than current video game consoles on the market.
> 
> _?Nintendo representatives on the day informed me that it was ?19 times more powerful than PS3?. Having spent a decent amount of time with the launch software I doubt these claims, as the games on show at the expo appeared directly comparable to Xbox360 and PS3 titles and certainly no better. Having said that, the games are launch titles and the software can only improve in scope, gameplay and visual flair as developers get to grips with the hardware.?_


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 8, 2012)

who the fuck does nintendo have representing them over there?


----------



## dream (Oct 8, 2012)

19 times more powerful...you aren't fooling anyone Nintendo.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 8, 2012)

​


> Neko Entertainment?s physics puzzle game, Puddle, is a Wii U launch title. The developer has confirmed that the Wii U version of the game will run at full 1080p and 60 frames per second; you can also play the game entirely on the Wii U GamePad and still retain a 60 FPS. Puddle is scheduled to release November 18th on the Nintendo eShop.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 8, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> ​



My guess is there's one specific hardware stat that's 19x, and somebody who doesn't understand how computer's work took the stat too far.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 8, 2012)

1080p with 60 fps is a good deal  powerful.
Personally I think we can grade all the specs of consoles with math from what they are capable of.
The 1080p with 60 fps alone should make it around 2 x as powerful  than 1080p with 30 fps. 
Who knows how much more powerful if the rest of the areas like shaders and the like are added up.
People just don't notice details that much anymore that's the problem.

Someone told me they both looked exactly the same blind mother fuckas


----------



## dream (Oct 8, 2012)

Nmaster64 said:


> My guess is there's one specific hardware stat that's 19x, and somebody who doesn't understand how computer's work took the stat too far.



Heh, that is pretty likely.  Heck, it might just a be a single benchmarking test that the Wii U, or something equivalent, is 19x faster in.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 8, 2012)

*Shin'en: Wii U is the most powerful console, modern tech, lots of potential*



> Rough translation:
> 
> 
> 
> > Quote: Right now, Wii U is the most powerful console, and it has a lot of potential going forward. One also shouldn't forget that the Wii U GPU is from a completely different generation than the ones in other systems. What that means is that it enables completely new approaches that are much easier to implement than the hacks that would be required to get similar results on current systems, which would also end up requiring a lot more processing power. That in combination with the generous amounts of RAM, gives developers a whole lot of options. But it's also important to realize that it will take capable developers to actually max out the system. And in that regard, Nintendo certainly has the upper hand with 1st party teams like Retro or EAD.


----------



## dream (Oct 8, 2012)

Thank you for stating what most of us have known for months, Shin'en. 

The question is how long this power dominance will last.  My guess is that it will last for about a year if Nintendo is unlucky.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 8, 2012)

he considers 1 gb of ram which is double 360 'generous', so we can expect his predictions about the gpu to be similarly tapered. I'm expecting a 400 gflop limit as a very very general measurement of the GPU. That's still much more powerful than 360 and PS3's 240 range GPU's, but not anywhere near "generational leap" like console leaps, not even close.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 8, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> *Shin'en: Wii U is the most powerful console, modern tech, lots of potential*



HAHAHAHA wait till $ony and M$ release their next gen consoles.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 8, 2012)

> B]he considers *1 gb of ram* which is double 360 'generous'[/B]



2GB of ram. 1 for online and one for games atm.  But your right that the the Wii U isn't a huge generation leap.



> HAHAHAHA wait till $ony and M$ release their next gen consoles.



He said "right now". Did you actually read before coming up with the generic (obvious) "lol Wii U, wait ti'll Sony/MS consoles come by?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 8, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> 2GB of ram. 1 for online and one for games atm.  But your right that the the Wii U isn't a huge generation leap.




 i know that there are 2 gb overall. I just don't count that 1GB, because how the ram relates to games is what i'm referring to


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 8, 2012)

You guys gotta stop, man...

Go outside. Get some air. Fuck a bitch or two.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 8, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> he considers 1 gb of ram which is double 360 'generous', so we can expect his predictions about the gpu to be similarly tapered. I'm expecting a 400 gflop limit as a very very general measurement of the GPU. That's still much more powerful than 360 and PS3's 240 range GPU's, but not anywhere near "generational leap" like console leaps, not even close.


Just in general.
NES
8 bit cpu, 1.79 
2048 bytes of RAM carts can expand it
256 bytes of OAM
32768 bytes worth of rom from the system itself with bank switching it can support 
games that can be up to 1,048,576 bytes (Around 8,388,608 bits)

SNES
CPU It works at approximately 1.5  and has a theoretical peak of 1.79 million 16-bit adds per second.
128 kB of DRAM (16 times more)
Carts are 128 Mbits

N64
CPU Clocked at 93.75 MHz 

Now that I'm looking at the 64 it's pretty easy to see you can't define a console generation from leaps since they have been rather large.
Even the wii is considered to be two GameCubes taped together(that's still a large leap) and the gamecube is stronger than the ps2.
Mind you I'm only using Nintendo because it's so long lived.

Oh and also.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 9, 2012)

See what I mean?


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 9, 2012)

I think people will be pretty disappointed even in the PS4/X720. A "generational leap" just isn't gonna mean what it used to ever again.


----------



## dream (Oct 9, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger, what are you trying to imply with those pictures?


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 9, 2012)

Nmaster64 said:


> I think people will be pretty disappointed even in the PS4/X720. A "generational leap" just isn't gonna mean what it used to ever again.



Pretty much this.

People who think the PS4/720 are going to trash the WiiU are going to be disappointed. Wasn't the PS3 and the 360 20 times more powerful than the Wii was? I can't say for sure how much more powerful the PS4 and 720 will be (nobody can), but they sure won't be 20 times more powerful than the WiiU. I say at least 5 times more powerful, maximum 7 or 8 times more powerful. If I had to throw a guess out there. That's already good enough for Nintendo to have some staying power. And hopefully, in the next generation, Nintendo makes their next console 10-20 times more powerful than the WiiU. I'm wanting to hope that the WiiU is Nintendo's first step to getting back to technological relevancy. It's sad that the Wii was beaten so badly by the PS3 and 360.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 9, 2012)

A few points i want to make clear to the speculation...

The 360 is not 20 times more powerful than the Wii. I'm not going to address ps3 comparisons because its a very weirdly designed console.

If we want to be honest about it, the jump from original xbox to 360 was about 12 times at the very most, in regards to GPU power increase, and 8 times in regards to ram count, and around 8 times in regards to CPU increase. The shader evolution helped defined the 'look' of this generations games and set them apart even more from last generation.

Even low end rumors have the 720's ram count increase by a factor of 8 times(4gb ddr3), which is consistent with previous gen ram count increases.

 And while the GPU rumors have the flops of the gpu pegged at around 6 times more than 360s, that doesn't really hold when the 'flops' of 2005 in the xenos gpu are much weaker than the 'flops' of current day gpu's, even in terms of gflops per watt in efficiency. 

 So for the sake of argument, let's assume that gpu threads have increased about 50% in comparison to 360. That still gives the GPU in real world performance, somewhere around 10 times the performance of the xenos gpu, which is consistent with the previous generation jump. 

Add to that Microsoft's certainty to introduce all of DX11's bells and whistles to game engines including much more efficient game rendering techniques in regards to shaders, graphics, and game design in general, and we'll have quite a decent upgrade from what we have now.

Unlike the conventional wisdom would tell you, you don't need to break the bank with stupid moves like Sony did to make a powerful games console. And we should also change the discussion and make it clear what people are talking about. Are they expecting a jump in comparison to the 360 from the nextboxt, or in comparison to the Wii U? 

The Wii U is stronger than the 360 and PS3, so obviously the gap there will be marginally smaller. But for those who are going straight from 360 to 720 for example, the power of that console will be more than enough of a jump.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks for clearing that up, Inu. I wasn't sure about the numbers I posted, hence the uncertainty. I'm glad you cleared it up. 

If you had to take a guess how powerful do you think the PS4 and the 720 will be, taking into consideration the financial situations of both Sony and Microsoft as well as what would be technologically feasible without breaking the bank?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 9, 2012)

I don't like 'general multipliers' because they aren't really consistent at all when you have to take all the components of the console into account to form a good opinion. Like you can have a super weak gpu and a lot of ram for example, which would make it impossible to accurately measure what you could do with until put in a real world test. 

And i'm again not going to mention ps3 in the category, because its a very weirdly designed console, and you can't really use multipliers with it.

But since your asking, i can only say the limit of feasibility when it comes to what i think is an acceptable trade off.  In real world performance of next gen consoles, i'll be really surprised if we have anything more than 8 to 10 times increase in overall performance if we're using 360's capability as a baseline of current gen standards and anything below 8x will be about expected.

Its very viable for an affordable ram count increase of 8x and a gpu real world performance increase of around that same ballpark. CPU will also see a big jump. So yeah, it'll be pretty significant considering what can be eked out of the current generation today.

One thing i do hope though, in Microsoft's case, is that the GPU is less of a leap forward than the ram count. So if the ram count is 8x 360's ram count, the gpu's power has to be less than 8x 360's gpu.  Microsoft made that mistake this gen, issuing a powerful GPU, but having the ram not measure up to what the GPU could achieve, essentially bottle-necking the capabilities of the console.

If you want to have an optimally well designed console for developers, the ram always has to be more than the gpu or else you waste a lot of efficiency in the gpu, and money actually making the gpu so powerful. A GPU isn't everything in regards to making a console the best it can possibly be.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 9, 2012)

I see, and I agree. Multipliers don't really do any justice. The 720's GPU could be 20 times better than the WiiU's, but it won't matter if you can't fully take advantage of it due to a weaker CPU or not enough RAM. Like I said, technologically feasible and affordable.

We'll just have to see what they bring to the table. For me, this next generation will consist of my PC, WiiU and PS4/720.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm not really a PC gamer, so i'll be getting all 3 consoles, and leaving my PC to only be an internet browser again


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 9, 2012)

I've recently gotten into PC gaming, I enjoy it because of mods and Steam sales.  Whether I get the PS4 or 720 will depend on the exclusives.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 9, 2012)

Steam i hear is pretty good about their sales. I bet the game publishers don't like it much though since they don't get anything back.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 9, 2012)

Steam is pretty much the pinnacle of what digital distribution should be like. Others should follow Steam's example.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 9, 2012)

if there was a retail distribution outlet like that, i'd be all over it 

but i like my games on disks, i have slow internet speeds otherwise, and i don't trust a fully digital future where my purchases are out of my hands.

But for everyone who likes this kind of system, its good that its there so they can get good deals


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 9, 2012)

heylove said:


> Unlosing Ranger, what are you trying to imply with those pictures?


Nothing at all 
It's the problem with ports to next gen even with HD it barely mattered.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 9, 2012)

You can't really compare launch titles that are uprezzed versions of those previous gen titles to actually take advantage of the power the current gen, especially when your using bad screenshots to prove your point. Exclusive 360 games like PGR3, Kameo, and COD2 were games that literally could not be done on previous gen hardware.

COD2 in particular, had to have a previous gen alternate game (big red one), because PS2 and xbox could not handle a port of the actual COD2 on 360 and PC


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 9, 2012)

3/31/13
is a long time for monster hunter ultimate.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 9, 2012)

Gamestops offering a pretty bad ass promotion.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 9, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> Gamestops offering a pretty bad ass promotion.



Yeah? Fuck off then. 

@Discussion:

Seeing you guys getting wet over this shit, I can't help but be excited for the bitching that will happen once you guys get your hands on it. 

Can't fucking wait.

It always happens. ALWAYS. And when it does.. I'll be there..


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 9, 2012)

What would there be to bitch about?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 9, 2012)

yeah i'm also curious about what could be bitched


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 9, 2012)

The bitching is coming out on Wii U didn't you know?


----------



## dream (Oct 9, 2012)

> The Nintendo Wii U is one of the hottest topics in gaming and so is how the console will be utilized in your home for besides gaming.
> 
> According to an interview with The Seattle Times yesterday, Nintendo of America President Reggie Fils-Aime said each member of your family would be using the Wii U in some capacity on a daily basis.
> 
> ...





No Reggie, my whole family will not use the Wii U if I get it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 9, 2012)

​


> Those of you that would like a Wii U before the console?s official launch on November 18th can do so by entering a competition courtesy of GameStop. To be eligible all you need to do is snap a photo showing them why you want a Wii U by using your arms, body, or friends, to create a U shape. You could be *one of five lucky winners to get a Wii U party before launch day and a Wii U prize pack consisting of a Wii U, eight Wii U video games, four Wii Remote controllers, two Nunchuk controllers, a Wii U Pro Controller and an HD TV.* You can enter the competition .


----------



## dream (Oct 9, 2012)

I would never win that competition.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 9, 2012)

heylove said:


> I would never win that competition.



The Winners are chosen randomly, so your chances are no different than anyone else as long as you participate (up to two entries per day) via a photo submission or paragraph submission. 


*Also:*



> Prizes: The Winners (hereinafter defined) will each receive: (a) one (1) prize pack consisting of: (i) one (1) Wii U? Deluxe Set video game system, with an approximate retail value ("ARV") of $350; (ii) four (4) Wii Remote? controllers, with a total ARV of $160; (iii) one (1) Wii U? Pro Controller, with an ARV of $50; (iv) two (2) Nunchuk? controllers, with a total ARV of $40; (v) eight (8) Wii U? video games, with a total ARV of $480; and (vi) one (1) HD TV, with a total ARV of $1,000; and  *(b) one (1) Wii U party , currently scheduled to take place before November 18, 2012 at Winners residence or at a location in close proximity to Winners residence, in the Sponsor's sole and absolute discretion, for Winner and ten (10) guests of Winner which will include: (i) food and non-alcoholic beverages, with an ARV of $150 , collectively (the "Prize" or "Prizes").The total ARV of each Prize is $2,230.* The total ARV of all of the Prizes is $11,150. The ARVs are subject to change based on current market conditions at time of Prize fulfillment. Any difference between the ARVs and the actual values, if any, will not be awarded.


----------



## DedValve (Oct 9, 2012)

So totally gonna do this every day. Might as well try.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Oct 9, 2012)

How well do you guys believe Wii U will sell?

They have Japan by the balls - 2D Mario, Monster Hunter, and a Dragon Quest beta all rolled into one console. It's going to sell gangbusters in that region without question, and given the country's insane love for portables and Wii U's off-TV functionality with the Gamepad resembling as such, it'll definitely sell a million or two before the holiday's all said and done.

I reckon Miiverse and Nintendo TVii are the strongest incentives for the Americas, given proper marketing and exposure, of course. Mario's just the local-multiplayer icing on the cake; brand name recognition with its predecessor and a new iteration of the Wii Fit series should chug it along, too. 

2 million worldwide by Q1 2013, or I am pushing it?


----------



## dream (Oct 9, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> The Winners are chosen randomly, so your chances are no different than anyone else as long as you participate (up to two entries per day) via a photo submission or paragraph submission.



Fate/destiny/god hates me so I'll never win. 

[YOUTUBE]Pp_nHdwMUTI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 9, 2012)

heylove said:


> Fate/destiny/god hates me so I'll never win.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Pp_nHdwMUTI[/YOUTUBE]


 that Batman. I am glad that I waited .  , stealing trailer to post it in official thread.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 9, 2012)

heylove said:


> Fate/destiny/god hates me so I'll never win.



Pretty sure we call that probability.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 9, 2012)

Gimmicks up the ass. 

Looks good, though.


----------



## dream (Oct 9, 2012)

ATastyMuffin said:


> How well do you guys believe Wii U will sell?
> 
> They have Japan by the balls - 2D Mario, Monster Hunter, and a Dragon Quest beta all rolled into one console. It's going to sell gangbusters in that region without question, and given the country's insane love for portables and Wii U's off-TV functionality with the Gamepad resembling as such, it'll definitely sell a million or two before the holiday's all said and done.
> 
> ...



Two million worldwide isn't stretching it.  The US alone has 1.5 million preorders the last time I checked.  I can easily see this selling over 3 million.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 9, 2012)

Why do they call Batman "The Batman", there's no the in front of it


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 10, 2012)

Would be cool if the wii U controller allowed wallpaper.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 10, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Why do they call Batman "The Batman", there's no the in front of it



We have to kill the Batman.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]xOqqBm18A5s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 10, 2012)

*Nintendo downgrades Wii U production by 1m to 7.3m because FIRE*

Nintendo - we downgraded WiiU units by 1m to 7.3m as production is impacted by fire at assembler, company to revise down outlook Oct 24


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 10, 2012)

*Nintendo: Wii U production unaffected by factory fire*



> Earlier today, analyst Daniel Gibson at Macquarie Capital Securities Limited tweeted that a fire broke out at a Wii U assembly factory in Japan. Gibson mentioned that Nintendo would revise its shipping forecast as a result.
> 
> Nintendo has now officially responded to the situation, and it looks like the fire won?t have a major effect on production. *The company said, ?As of now, we see no impacts on our Wii U console production scheme?.*
> 
> ...





damn Nintendo responded fast..


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 10, 2012)

Yeah. With 'words' too!


----------



## dream (Oct 10, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Nintendo: Wii U production unaffected by factory fire*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not surprised, this is something that needed a quick reply or else investors might become worried.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 10, 2012)

​


> Cheap Ass Gamer have been informed that Walmart in-store pre-orders for Wii U will begin on Sunday, October 14th. If you?re considering popping down there on Sunday then you should be warned that you can only pre-order a maximum of two Wii U consoles. There?s also a Layaway service fee of $5 and 10% down applies to reserve the console.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 10, 2012)

I will be there


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm glad I pre-ordered mine on Day 1. Now I can sit back and enjoy other people scrambling to get in line in hope of pre-ordering the console. And even with the 2 per customer limit, they'll probably sell out relatively quickly.



Inuhanyou said:


> I will be there



Hopefully, you'll pick a Walmart where you feel you won't get too much competition in the camping/lining up front.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 10, 2012)

Yeah, i was thinking that very thing


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 10, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Yeah, i was thinking that very thing



I remember when the news came out regarding the Original Wii pre-orders, I automatically decided to go to one of Gamestops located in a ghetto area. Competition was rather light compared to Gamestops in some of the more affluent areas


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 10, 2012)

Well I might getting the Wii U a bit earlier than planned because it sounds like the disc drive in my Wii is dying. I guess I should've listened to my friend and laid it flat instead of vertical.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 10, 2012)

​


> The official website for New Super Mario Bros U is now live and it clearly states that Mario?s latest adventure on Wii U will display at 1080p. This contradicts what a Nintendo representative said at E3 about first party game such as Nintendo Land, Pikmin 3, and New Super Mario Bros U running at 720p.
> 
> _Experience Mario like never before? in full 1080p HD, only on the Wii U console!_


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 10, 2012)

I knew it was to pretty to be 720


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 10, 2012)

i'd expect mario u to run at 1080p. Its basically a wii game for wii u in HD. There should be no problems with a console as powerful as Wii U.

If it wasn't i'd say there was actually a problem with

1. the console

2. Nintendo's developers


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 10, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> If it wasn't i'd say there was actually a problem with
> 
> 1. the console
> 
> *2. Nintendo's developers*



Bingo. 

Otherwise the third option could be Nintendo not caring and just getting it ready for launch.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 10, 2012)

i never heard of simply slapping 480i/p on games and calling it a day just because at the beginning of the current gen. If they have the ability they should do it, otherwise people are going to assume they dont have that ability


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 10, 2012)

True, but eh. What can you do? 

Though yeah i doubt the difficulty in rendering NSMBU in 1080p would require that much work, if at all. Afterall MH3U confirmed to be rendered in 1080p as well.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 10, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> i never heard of simply slapping 480i/p on games and calling it a day just because at the beginning of the current gen. If they have the ability they should do it, otherwise people are going to assume they dont have that ability


wii was at 480


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 10, 2012)

at the beginning of the 360's life cycle, then, if there are going to be detail-nazi's in here


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 10, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> at the beginning of the 360's life cycle, then, if there are going to be detail-nazi's in here


Yet no one noticed.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 10, 2012)

pretty sure people are gonna know when there are black bars on the edge of their screens and when there are not


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 10, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> pretty sure people are gonna know when there are black bars on the edge of their screens and when there are not


You would be surprised.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 10, 2012)

What can you confirmed?


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 10, 2012)

X marks the spot.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Oct 10, 2012)

*Iwata on the Wii U*


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 10, 2012)

Love dat transparecy. 

Seriously, i always liked transparent consoles/controllers for some reason. Always thought it looked cool.


----------



## dream (Oct 10, 2012)

Liked the bit about how IBM/AMD wasn't designing just a CPU/GPU, they were designing a console and thus were more invested in it. 

Also, loving that transparency.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 10, 2012)

Was there any new info about the CPU from that link regarding Iwata asks?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 10, 2012)

EpicBroFist said:


> *Iwata on the Wii U*


Damn son     !


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 10, 2012)

when was the last time that Nintendo did this? showing console like that and all..


----------



## EpicBroFist (Oct 10, 2012)

Low power consumption, small heatsink, and tiny CPU/GPU might be an indication of something.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 10, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> when was the last time that Nintendo did this? showing console like that and all..



I'm actually quite surprised right now. Nintendo has NEVER done this. I guess they are trying to be more open to questions about the innards. And in regards to power consumption, this is great and pretty transparent of them. Much better than having to wait till the thing comes out to tear it down and find out this info. But there are still things we can find out from a teardown of course.

Even so, nintendo must be commended for having made a console less than half the size of the 360 slim and more powerful, really, they worked pretty hard with AMD and their other partners.

This just proves how stupid Sony was for locking themselves into contracts at the beginning of this gen for a very weirdly developed console. They'll never make back all the money they lost on the PS3, especially since they are contractually disallowed from being able to meld their various inside components together like Wii U and 360 Slim drastically reducing heat, noise, power consumption, and price.  That keeps the cost inflated and people put off from buying it.


----------



## dream (Oct 10, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Was there any new info about the CPU from that link regarding Iwata asks?



Nothing too important.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 10, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Nintendo has NEVER done this. I guess they are trying to be more open to questions about the innards.



Ummmmm...I had a transparent N64 and a transparent Game Boy...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm talking about the Iwata asks demonstration before the console ships.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 10, 2012)

What about it?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 10, 2012)

Why don't you read my previous posts instead of asking questions that are pretty redundant


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 10, 2012)

I like seeing you post.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 10, 2012)

Freak. :ho


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 10, 2012)

That's how I get my jollies, bro.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 10, 2012)

Okay this convo took a weird turn


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 10, 2012)

I like turns, too.. makes my cucumber extra ripe.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 10, 2012)

I wonder what's going on here.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 10, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> I like turns, too.. makes my cucumber extra ripe.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 10, 2012)

You want in on this party, too? 

I won't take no for an answer.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 10, 2012)

Are you high on nutsack or something?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 11, 2012)

.... Shyohn Please just.... enough.


Im really interested in all the work arrounds they did with this next gen console, really makes sense how they do it, not the crazy crap sony does when they build shit  then  stick an inane 599$ launch price on.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 11, 2012)

Well its easy when your not researching a crazy weird piece of tech like cell driving up costs and put a Blu ray drive in your console which on its own would cost more than your competition's(360) console all together 

Nintendo went for low power consumption and form factor on purpose. It obviously limits the actual capabilities of the console, but when your not shooting that high to begin with, it doesn't matter.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 11, 2012)

Well yes but Sony seems to love doing aimless nonsense constantly.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 11, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Are you high on nutsack or something?



Da fuq you think? 



St NightRazr said:


> .... Shyohn Please just.... enough.
> 
> 
> Im really interested in all the work arrounds they did with this next gen console, really makes sense how they do it, not the crazy crap sony does when they build shit  then  stick an inane 599$ launch price on.



No. It never stops.

@Discussion:

Nintendo never needed to compete in the graphics dept. or anything other than games anyway..

If anything, they dipped their nutsack in the sweet juice with SSBB with how much work went into detail and everything, and I think they liked what they saw.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 11, 2012)

> Da fuq you think?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 11, 2012)

You can all screw yourselves.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 11, 2012)

With a drill


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 11, 2012)

You guys are innovative.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 11, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> With a drill


----------



## Aeon (Oct 11, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> With a GIGA drill



Fixed it for ya.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 11, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You can all screw yourselves.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 11, 2012)

*What's inside the Wii U?*
Nintendo conducts its own pre-release teardown of the new hardware, revealing plenty of surprises.



> Who needs an iFixit Wii U teardown? In a remarkable turn of events, the latest Ask Iwata interview sees the Wii U tech team reveal the innards of its own console - and there are some fascinating aspects to the design of the new hardware.
> Some elements of the discussion between Iwata and his engineering team essentially confirm what we already know - that the Wii U offers up the first Nintendo-designed multi-core console, but the team pointedly skirt around the number of cores featured (it is almost certainly three). However, much of the interview concerns the revelation that Nintendo has employed a MCM - a multi-chip module - to house the crucial CPU and GPU combination. It's not a single chip design along the lines of the Xbox 360S, but it's a hugely important component of the Wii U's design.
> "This time we fully embraced the idea of using an MCM for our gaming console," says Genyo Takeda, senior managing director and general manager of the Integrated Research and Development Division.
> "An MCM is where the aforementioned multi-core CPU chip and the GPU chip are built into a single component. The GPU itself also contains quite a large on-chip memory. Due to this MCM, the package costs less and we could speed up data exchange among two LSIs while lowering power consumption. And also the international division of labour in general, would be cost-effective."
> ...


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 11, 2012)

That it??

hahaha


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 11, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> That it??
> 
> hahaha


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 11, 2012)

Should've done 4gigs of Ram but oh well what's done is done.

I hope we get ARPG's that instead of having you swap your skills in a menu (like KH) you can just put some presets on the touchscreen and quick tap to swap between them.

Tired of menu's, serious.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 11, 2012)

​


> The latest edition of MCV magazine has revealed that Nintendo UK will begin broadcasting their Wii U television campaign on October 17th. The first 60 second airing will be shown during the popular TV show The X factor. Nintendo UK marketing and PR director has told the magazine that Nintendo UK will be spending the same amount on advertising as they did when they launched the original Wii console in 2006.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wkQGEpRgL0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 11, 2012)

Ok that's pretty fucking beast.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## "Shion" (Oct 11, 2012)

Motherfuckers.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 11, 2012)

*Tekken Tag Tournament 2 - Tekken Ball trailer*



Edit:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rk2XjbvuGa0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 11, 2012)

​


> A number of you have contacted me to say that Nintendo has changed the blurb on the New Super Mario Bros U website. The site originally said that fans can experience Mario?s latest adventure in full 1080p HD. That particular piece has now been removed from the site and is replaced with the following.
> 
> _Before: ?Experience Mario like never before? in full 1080p HD, only on the Wii U console!?
> 
> Now: ?Experience Mario like never before? in high definition, only on the Wii U console!?_


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 11, 2012)

> So why has *virtually* no one done it



1 retail game 

Heck, not even an accomplishment when ratchet and clank HD collection, a retail game holding 3 games, was native 1080p  

We know the Wii U is more powerful than 360 and PS3, so what's the big deal nintendo? Show us that power. I WANT TO SEE IT


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 11, 2012)

Dude. Its the beginning of the launch. Wait 3 months before you start complaining like an impatient friend ._.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 11, 2012)

FUCK YOU! I'M AN IMPATIENT MOTHER FUCKER  give me the goods nintendo!!


----------



## DedValve (Oct 11, 2012)

*Nintendo engineers aim for power & power efficiency with Wii U design*



> HDTV adoption is increasing as digital television programming replaces analog, leaving Nintendo with little option but to step up the graphical fidelity of its console experiences with the upcoming Wii U.  Engineers and designers from the company's Integrated Research and Development Division assembled for a round of discussion with company president Satoru Iwata to discuss the hurdles they needed to clear to maximize performance delivered by the Wii U's hardware components.
> 
> At the heart of the Wii U is the new MCM (multiple chip module) which is basically combines a multi-core CPU and GPU into one small package.  According to Genyo Takeda, Senior Managing Director and General Manager of the Integrated Research and Development Division, power efficiency has been a key design concept for Nintendo since the GameCube.  Combining both CPU and GPU into the Wii U's MCM serves to reduce latency and power consumption.  The resulting package is also smaller and takes up less space, which was another plus in Nintendo's book.
> 
> ...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 11, 2012)

Death-kun said:


>



My exact reactions, the online part was the highlight of the trailer for for me.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 11, 2012)

Can't wait to play that game. It's going to be amazing.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 11, 2012)

Same here, when i get the Wii U version you and i should rape some enemies while gloating in the chat box.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 11, 2012)

Well that certainly was nice to look at. I want it now damn it.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 11, 2012)

Lol  I borrowed the Wii version from the library once.


Now I want it bad XD 

Now this is gonna be the tune


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 11, 2012)

*Epic Mickey 2 details:*



> - GamePad works as a minimap and hotkey device
> - touch icons to highlight main quests and side quests
> - local co-op uses split screen
> *- no off-TV play*
> ...



What the fuck is this shit??? 

 *Quickly de-lists Wii U version*


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 11, 2012)

LAWL EPIC MICKEY


*also delists epic mickey 2 from list*


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 11, 2012)

Wii version it is then....since i already have a Wii lol.

But wtf, no off-tv play and required Wii remote/nunchuck usage for the 2nd player? How could they find ways to fuck up the version when it would've been too easy not to?


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 11, 2012)

Split-screen multiplayer on Wii U

Brought to you by Developers Who Don't Know What the Fuck You're Doing


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 11, 2012)

Your not talking about Monster Hunter are you? Its not split screen....


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 11, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Wii version it is then....since i already have a Wii lol.
> 
> But wtf, no off-tv play and required Wii remote/nunchuck usage for the 2nd player? How could they find ways to fuck up the version when it would've been too easy not to?


 Wii Version is the main one anyway...So...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 11, 2012)

Isnt this a sequel?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 11, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> Isnt this a sequel?



correct.. still the Wii version is the main build.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rf-olmTo-T0[/YOUTUBE]

Dat Zombi U


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 11, 2012)

Is it in 1080P or not?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 11, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> Is it in 1080P or not?



I don't know, doesn't really matter to me.

*MH3U Live Stream:*


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 11, 2012)

Livestream?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 11, 2012)

Um so why is Zombie U available 5 days before the Wii U is even out?


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 11, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *MH3U Live Stream:*



VOD:


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 11, 2012)

Live stream? 

Suck my dick.


----------



## Krich2nd (Oct 12, 2012)

Suck MY dick Mr. Fuck You man!


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 12, 2012)

Krich2nd said:


> Suck MY dick Mr. Fuck You man!



Made my fucking day.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 12, 2012)

oh lord please just Hau auf already.


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 12, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *What's inside the Wii U?*
> Nintendo conducts its own pre-release teardown of the new hardware, revealing plenty of surprises.





DedValve said:


> *Nintendo engineers aim for power & power efficiency with Wii U design*


As someone who once designed a computer from the tracks up, I am very impressed. I LOVE how the board looks almost totally spartan except for the components (such as inductors) which must of course be outside the MCM.

As anyone who has kept up with the mobile phone and tablet industry will know, the trend in device design is to use SoC (System on Chips) and Nintendo has embraced this paradigm with the MCM. Good on them.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 12, 2012)

Damn you NoA


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 12, 2012)

Hopefully if the Wii U gets a FF/KH numbered title there would be an awesome bundle for it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 12, 2012)

*Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate on Wii U Supports 1080p and Linear PCM 5.1 Sound*



> *The hunt gets the full HD experience in both sound and visuals.*
> 
> Monster Hunter 3 (tri) G HD Ver., known as Monster Hunter Ultimate in the West, will support full HD visuals running at 1080p on the Wii U. Not only that, but the Wii U version will also utilize Linear PCM 5.1 for sound as well. Players will be able to make use of both of these features using the included HDMI cable included with their Wii U purchase as long as they have the appropriate television and speakers.
> 
> Monster Hunter Ultimate for Wii U is set to release on December 8, the Wii U launch in Japan, and in March in the West. Be sure to check out our image gallery for full HD pictures of the game.


----------



## dream (Oct 12, 2012)

Old news, Mal.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 12, 2012)

heylove said:


> Old news, Mal.



They reconfirmed it...silly 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 12, 2012)

Hey Malvin, guess what finally arrived? A lovely gift from my French fiancee, who got the reward for registering a certain three games on Club Nintendo. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 12, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Hey Malvin guess what finally arrived? A lovely gift from my French fiancee, who got the reward for registering a certain three games on Club Nintendo.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



OMG!!!!


More reason for me to hate NoA lol.. damn looks awesome..


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 12, 2012)

They are actually very high quality.  Sucks that we never got the reward in NoA. I guess it was impossible, since we never even got Pandora's Tower.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 12, 2012)

Did they get Pandora's tower?


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 12, 2012)

Yup, they got all three. Xenoblade Chronicles, The Last Story, and Pandora's Tower. North America only got the first two.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 12, 2012)

BULLLSHITTTTTTTTTTTT I WANTED TO PLAY IT GRAH


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 12, 2012)

It may come, you never know.

IMO, I don't give a shit either way.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 12, 2012)

Go fuck your tootsie popping self Shion


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 12, 2012)

Naw.

I don't give a shit for it, therefore you get pissed? 

Come on, now. No need for insults, bitchass.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]rk2XjbvuGa0[/YOUTUBE]

What the...I don't even...uhhhhhhh...

Fuck now I'm buying this.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 12, 2012)

Im not talking bout Pandoras Tower scharzen frogal

Tekken is crap.

*Waiting for Blazblue port*

Playing the shit out of that game XD


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 12, 2012)

You'll be waiting a while 

oh apparently trine 2 also got confirmed 720p as well :/ WHAT THE FUCK NINTENDO, i'm really angry nao, that i thought for sure was said as 1080p.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 12, 2012)

Oh yeah I know XD SSB will tide me over I hope


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 12, 2012)

damn fucking right


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 12, 2012)

Did anyone see they are making an anime based off Console wars XD? 

Lawl wtf XD


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 14, 2012)

Ehhh.. 

Talk about shit..


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 14, 2012)

Its not the same game, its not the same content


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 14, 2012)

Nice Gaf post.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 14, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Nice Gaf post.


----------



## dream (Oct 14, 2012)

The last Spiderman game that I enjoyed was on N64, couldn't care less about this one.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 14, 2012)

​


> A Best Buy employee has revealed that Wii U demo stations will arrive at Best Buy stores throughout the nation this Wednesday, October 17th, which gives consumers an entire month to try the new console before it hits North America on November 18th.





heylove said:


> The last Spiderman game that I enjoyed was on N64, couldn't care less about this one.



I still play that game (as recently as last week). My N64 has a lot of miles on it but it works just as well as the first day I bought it


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 14, 2012)

Awesome! 

But define the word "demo station".


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 14, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Awesome!
> 
> But define the word "demo station".


It's a playstation 1.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 14, 2012)

heylove said:


> The last Spiderman game that I enjoyed was on N64, couldn't care less about this one.



I'm with this son of a bitch.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 14, 2012)

> Ubisoft?s upcoming Wii U exclusive, ZombiU, launches alongside the new console on November 18th. The survival horror game is rated M (Mature) by the ESRB. ZombiU features strong language, intense violence, blood and gore.
> 
> 
> 
> _Rating summary: In this survival horror game, players assume the role of London inhabitants in the wake of a zombie invasion. From a first-person perspective, players scavenge the city and use realistic firearms, explosives, and melee attacks to kill waves of zombies; battles are highlighted by loud shrieks, impact sounds, and large splashes of blood. Players can also perform finishing moves to dispatch downed zombies: stomping on/bashing in their heads in with a cricket bat. Attacks often result in decapitated/dismembered bodies, and dead enemies continue to incur damage when shot. The words ?f**k? and ?sh*t? can be heard in the dialogue._



This shouldn't come as a surprise to anyone.


----------



## dream (Oct 14, 2012)

Except for the people that believe that Nintendo consoles only have games for kids.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 14, 2012)

Ahem GC was the first to have RE4


----------



## dream (Oct 14, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Ahem GC was the first to have RE4



Some people can conveniently forget the fact that RE4 was on a Nintendo system.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 14, 2012)

The NES does have some messed up games.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 14, 2012)

heylove said:


> Some people can conveniently forget the fact that RE4 was on a Nintendo system.


 and is the best version of the game.. Follow by the Wii Port.. irony...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 14, 2012)

​


> The Linkedin  of Chris Slater, Technical Project Manager at Tantalus Media, has revealed that the development studio is currently busy bringing a AAA Square Enix game to the Wii U. The profile doesn’t really give any hints regarding which Square Enix game will come to the platform, but speculation suggests that it could be the Tomb Raider reboot, or the popular Sleeping Dogs.


----------



## dream (Oct 14, 2012)

Lightning Returns: Final Fantasy XIII


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 14, 2012)

Tomb Raider, actually.


It has to be a 2013 game and considering its done by a western dev, its going to be a western game as SE JP likes to do their ports in house. They won't even outsource the KH HD and FFX remasters to another company even though it would probably be cheaper, take less stress off of their teams and come out faster to boot. They're just that old fashioned


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 14, 2012)

heylove said:


> Lightning Returns: Final Fantasy XIII



How dare you?  
*Spoiler*: __ 



Tomb Raider


----------



## dream (Oct 14, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> It has to be a 2013 game and considering its done by a western dev, its going to be a western game as SE JP likes to do their ports in house. They won't even outsource the KH HD and FFX remasters to another company even though it would probably be cheaper, take less stress off of their teams and come out faster to boot. They're just that old fashioned



Had no idea that there was going to be a KH HD and FFX remasters in the first place. 

Tomb Raider is probably likely then.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 14, 2012)

heylove said:


> Had no idea that there was going to be a KH HD and FFX remasters in the first place.
> 
> Tomb Raider is probably likely then.



FFX HD was announced 2 years ago 

And


----------



## dream (Oct 14, 2012)

Never payed attention to that thread. 

Saw Kingdom Hearts  in the tittle and scrolled past it.


----------



## DedValve (Oct 14, 2012)

...Final Fantasy: Lightning Raider? :ho

Just watch TR get cancelled for more Lightning. But that horrible thought aside that'll most likely keep me up all night, TR for sure.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 14, 2012)

heylove said:


> Never payed attention to that thread.
> 
> Saw Kingdom Hearts  in the tittle and scrolled past it.



Aww you don't pay attention to my threads


----------



## dream (Oct 14, 2012)

More Like I don't pay attention to Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 14, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> ​


----------



## Suzanne490 (Oct 14, 2012)

So, what games will you guys be getting at launch, for those who are getting the system at launch?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 14, 2012)

Suzanne490 said:


> So, what games will you guys be getting at launch, for those who are getting the system at launch?


 Zombi U for sure and probably CoD BO2, because of the Wiimote.. It is going to be awesome.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 14, 2012)

Imagine what would happen if Versus XIII hypothetically became multiplat for the Wii U/PS3. The uproar could potentially probably be bigger than the FFXIII 360 announcement. 

Though it probably won't happen....


----------



## dream (Oct 15, 2012)

I kinda actually expect the uproar to be less if Versus XIII gets a Wii U announcement than the FXIII 360 announcement. 

It's unlikely and I don't even care about it being on the Wii U in the first place.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 15, 2012)

FFXIII uproar was bigger because there were no major Final fantasies out of playstation for many years before that. Now people are used to multiplat


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 15, 2012)

Them selfish, spoiled pricks..


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 15, 2012)

*Ubisoft: Wii U GamePad ‘Really Responsive,’ And Its Technology’s ‘More Advanced’ Than What Some May Think*




> “And I think this is where Nintendo is really out in front of things. The technology inside the controller is quite a bit more advanced than what people might think. It’s really responsive. The response time is crazy, in fact, and I think the competitors will need some time to [get their solutions] this responsive.”
> 
> “It’s crazy because the game is running in full HD [on the television], we are streaming another picture on the GamePad screen, and it’s still 60 frames per second. And the latency on the controller is just 1/60 of a second, so it’s one frame late. It’s crazy, it’s so fast. It’s almost instant. That’s why it responds so well. So it can be used as a real game-design thing.”



​


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 15, 2012)

*Wii U launch update - Epic Mickey 2 Wii U may miss launch, Two Tribes working for launch day*

First thing's first, let's hear from Warren Spector on why Epic Mickey 2 might not make Wii U launch.

*"The reason why we're not committed to a date on the Wii U version is that no one has been through Nintendo's approval process on the Wii U. We have no idea how long it will take for the game to go through approval. Disney is not going to be the reason why it will miss [November 18]."*

Spector says that the devs didn't get Wii U hardware until early 2012, which means they may not have gotten the amount of hands-on time that other third parties did. Still, I've seen an Epic Mickey 2 commercial multiple times tonight, which included the Wii U in its Nov. 18th release schedule. I'm sure Nintendo and Disney are going to work very closely together to make that launch date happen.

While we wait nervously for confirmation on that title, we can enjoy a little news from Two Tribes. The developer has reconfirmed that they're working hard to make launch day for the Wii U. Having Toki Tori 2 as a Wii U eShop launch title would surely be a big deal for Two Tribes. Keep those fingers crossed tightly, gang!



Probably for the best, it is a rush port..


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 15, 2012)

80 hours? That's pretty good.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *GameStop says Wii U Pro Controller can last 80 hours on one charge*
> 
> Coming from GameStop...



i know thats a lot... how how much is it compared to the ps3 one?


----------



## dream (Oct 15, 2012)

Khris said:


> i know thats a lot... how how much is it compared to the ps3 one?



The PS3 ones lasts about 18 hours according to this article:


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 15, 2012)

Guys I can't play FPS anymore without the Wiimote. I just love it. it is perfect for me.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EL8WQyMEVQk[/YOUTUBE]

^Jump to 3:57 that is when I get hot..

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Thwjt_6ja0Q[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNhhsKyVAxI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 15, 2012)

​


> The sequel to 3D brawler Fist of the North Star: Ken?s Rage launches February 2013. The game?s publisher, Tecmo Koei, has confirmed that Fist of the North Star: Ken?s Rage 2 is in development for Nintendo?s upcoming console, Wii U, alongside PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360.



​


> Nintendo is dropping the Wii console to a suggested retail price of $129.99 U.S. in advance of the busy holiday shopping season. The new configuration is beginning to arrive in stores now, and will be broadly available in the U.S. by Oct. 28. This high-value configuration includes a black Wii console and both Wii Sports and Wii Sports Resort on a single game disc, as well as a Wii Remote Plus and a Nunchuk controller ? both black to match the console. This configuration replaces the current black Wii that comes with New Super Mario Bros. Wii.
> 
> Wii Sports and Wii Sports Resort represent two iconic games that helped pioneer the industry move toward motion-controlled video games. The games include a wide variety of sports that use the controllers in unique ways. Players can try their hand at sports like bowling, tennis, baseball, archery, table tennis and basketball, all while simulating real-life motions using the Wii Remote Plus controller. For the first time, both games are included on a single game disc.
> 
> ...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 15, 2012)

That's the wii?
I couldn't even tell.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 15, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> That's the wii?
> I couldn't even tell.


 N64 Graphics?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 15, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> N64 Graphics?


 2 gamecubes taped together?
Looks about the same as the 360 version 
These game have no real color it's hard to tell the difference at all.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 15, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> 2 gamecubes taped together?
> Looks about the same as the 360 version
> These game have no real color it's hard to tell the difference at all.



Golden Eye Wii and Conduit 2 built from the ground engine.. Cod Reflex is that scaled down old engine of Cod. No colors at all.. I loved GE Wii Engine tho.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-AZ7P6c5KI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 15, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Golden Eye Wii and Conduit 2 built from the ground engine.. Cod Reflex is that scaled down old engine of Cod. No colors at all.. I loved GE Wii Engine tho.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 15, 2012)

Bad news, KH3D sold -40k in the NPD sales after it's second month....

Someone get me water bucket.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 15, 2012)

People hate handheld games i guess.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 15, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> People hate handheld games i guess.


People hate a franchise that moves from system to system every game making you buy them just to find out everything about it themselves.
Bad luck I suppose.


----------



## dream (Oct 15, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Bad news, KH3D sold -40k in the NPD sales after it's second month....
> 
> Someone get me water bucket.



Sucks but it happens from time to time.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 15, 2012)

Is there any way for the holidays to revive KH3D's sales further?


----------



## dream (Oct 15, 2012)

The holidays will help the sales but it probably won't help by much, gamers will be far more interested in other games/products I believe.



> In the weeks leading up to the Wii U's launch in November, major U.S. retailers have dropped the price of a number of Xbox 360 bundles in hopes of selling more units during the busy holiday season.
> 
> Retailers like GameStop, Best Buy, Amazon, and Wal-Mart have cut $50 from several of the existing Xbox 360 models. The baseline 4GB model remains at $199, though the $299 bundles (which include the 4GB model with Kinect and the 250GB model) are now $249. The upcoming Halo 4 console bundle also received a price drop, and will debut next month at $349 rather than $399.
> 
> ...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 15, 2012)

@ Article.

lol maybe in NA for the 360, but definitely not in Japan.


----------



## Will00ard10 (Oct 15, 2012)

This is the NFL thread, bitches.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 15, 2012)

Will00ard10 said:


> This is the NFL thread, bitches.


  Well yea sure you can play it on wii U.
Not the best intro for a newb, looking to disappear?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 15, 2012)

I believe that one is an alt.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 15, 2012)

*CyberConnect2 open to Naruto game on Wii U*



> *CyberConnect 2, the developer behind Namco Bandai’s Naruto Shippuden games, is open to making a new title based on the manga/anime series for Wii U.*
> 
> At a NYCC 2012 panel this weekend, CEO Hiroshi Matsuyama told attendees that the chances of such a project happening would likely be stronger following the release of the console. *If there’s enough fan demand, things could be discussed internally. Matsuyama said that “it’s all up to you guys.”*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 15, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> *CyberConnect2 open to Naruto game on Wii U*


 Yeah " I don't fucking care" bring the Clash of Ninja series aka Gekitō Ninja Taisen.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 15, 2012)

Of course that's after Storm 3 is released


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 15, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> *CyberConnect2 open to Naruto game on Wii U*



.....Meh.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 15, 2012)

Meh!? 



> Yeah " I don't fucking care" bring the Clash of Ninja series aka Gekitō Ninja Taisen.



Why so uncaring!? 



> Of course that's after Storm 3 is released



What are the chances of a multiplat becoming eminent before release though?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 15, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Meh!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I want to play the superior series instead and they are not behind it..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 15, 2012)

The last one (GNTEX SP) sold like shit and the one's after (i think) made a crappy filler title called "Dragon blade chronicles".


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 15, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Yeah " I don't fucking care" bring the Clash of Ninja series aka Gekitō Ninja Taisen.


Ugh, even worse. 


Asakuna no Senju said:


> Meh!?
> 
> 
> 
> Why so uncaring!?


I've just never been much into the Naruto fighting games. Granted the Storm series is definitely good. Hence, meh. 



> What are the chances of a multiplat becoming eminent before release though?



I'd say 50/50 depending on how far along it is in development. I haven't been keeping tabs.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 15, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> The last one (GNTEX SP) sold like shit and the one's after (i think) made a crappy filler title called *"Dragon blade chronicles".*


 to be fair that was for Naruto anniversary crap.. does't count.. it is about quality over quantity..


----------



## dream (Oct 15, 2012)

Heh, couldn't care less about Naruto games.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 15, 2012)

> Ugh, even worse.



Your not a fan of the GNT series? 



> to be fair that was for Naruto anniversary crap.. does't count.. it is about quality over quantity..



.......Oh.  Either way, it's already been three years since the GNTEX SP (2009 title) and there's been zilch news about the next one. It's saddens me.  



> I've just never been much into the Naruto fighting games. Granted the Storm series is definitely good. Hence, meh.



Ah i see. 



> I'd say 50/50 depending on how far along it is in development. I haven't been keeping tabs.



Well since it's a 2013 it could be a possibility since the Wii U is bound to take off like hotcakes in Japan. It would be like having extra money layed out if you trade in the goods, especially for Wii U owners. 



> Heh, couldn't care less about Naruto games.



They're still totally fun though..... (Well the PS2/GC/HD ones of course).


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 15, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Your not a fan of the GNT series?


Nope. Just felt really stale in terms of combat, no satisfaction, the storm series is superior in comparison imo.



> Ah i see.


Yes now you do. 




> Well since it's a 2013 it could be a possibility since the Wii U is bound to take off like hotcakes in Japan. It would be like having extra money layed out if you trade in the goods, especially for Wii U owners.



I suppose. 




> Their still totally fun though..... (Well the PS2/GC/HD ones of course).



I blame the morage of DBZ games. In the end it winds up feeling like Madden. Not worth the purchase of every iteration. Just pick one and stick with it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 15, 2012)

*Side note*



Oh god, the $599 reactions!


----------



## dream (Oct 15, 2012)

Gamers will always bitch about console/handheld prices.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 15, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> *Side note*
> 
> 
> 
> Oh god, the $599 reactions!



And people will be willing to pay a $1000 for a PS4.


----------



## dream (Oct 15, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> And people will be willing to pay a $1000 for a PS4.



A $1,000 PS4 could be absurdly powerful, I would be tempted.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 16, 2012)

Given todays technology it would just be excess non optimal functioning sony bullshit


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 16, 2012)

Well now that blu ray prices have come down and sony aren't using cell, we should have a nice price decrease from that


----------



## dream (Oct 16, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> Given todays technology it would just be excess non optimal functioning sony bullshit



Now now, I'm sure that Sony would create something truly extraordinarily.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 16, 2012)

heylove said:


> Now now, I'm sure that Sony would create something truly extraordinarily.




Hoo boy guess you didnt get the memo. Sony's president stuck all his shares in Nintendo and the new PS4 Controllers are pineapples.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 16, 2012)

Sony is going to try their best to jack up the console to try and beat nintendo. If Sony just made a an affordable console from the get go they'd have been fine but they don't know the effect they have on people.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 16, 2012)

Canute87 said:


> Sony is going to try their best to jack up the console to try and beat nintendo. If Sony just made a an affordable console from the get go they'd have been fine but they don't know the effect they have on people.



Hopefully not. I hope they've learned their lesson from the PS3. The only major benefit they had from the PS3 was it playing a major part in making Bluray mainstream. If they have another $599 fiasco I'm done with Sony and it's stupid decisions. I could probably build a PC for $500 that would trash their $599 PS4, and Sony's exclusives don't have the kind of power that Nintendo's exclusives do.

If it's anything more than $499 I'm not buying it until it gets a price drop 3-4 years after it comes out. Preferred is $400-$450.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 16, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Well now that blu ray prices have come down and sony aren't using cell, we should have a nice price decrease from that



I don't have much faith given with the Vita & the new PS3's slim price tag.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 16, 2012)

*SNES Themed Wii U Pro Controller Coming*




> Those of you looking for something a little retro-themed for your Wii U may want to take a closer look at this Super Nintendo themed Wii U Pro controller. The peripheral isn’t developed by Nintendo, but is available via a third-party peripheral manufacturer. Australian games retailer EB Games will be stocking the device, which is about $30 less than the estimated price for the official Wii U Pro Controller.
> 
> Thanks to those that sent this in.





Sexy as fuck.


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 16, 2012)

^ Just shut up and take my money!


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 16, 2012)

WTF is that wretched abomination of a controller? Kill it w/ fire.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 16, 2012)

I found out what the ps4 is.
It's just a ps3 without the bottlenecks and has upgraded software, so it can play ps3 games and ps4 games.
It's selling for 599 of course though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 16, 2012)

Nmaster64 said:


> WTF is that wretched abomination of a controller? Kill it w/ fire.



I like it..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 16, 2012)

Its not made by Nintendo, MadCatz or Nyko so lets kill it with fire!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 16, 2012)

People thought the ps3 controller did the same thing as the wii's?


----------



## dream (Oct 16, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> *SNES Themed Wii U Pro Controller Coming*
> 
> ​
> 
> ...



Looks ugly.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 16, 2012)

You have no class.


----------



## dream (Oct 16, 2012)

Was never too found the Snes controller, trying to transplant a bit of its design into another controller makes it worse.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 16, 2012)

I like the way it looks more than the regular WiiU Pro Controller because it looks like the ABXY buttons are more pronounced. We'll have to see, though. I'll probably just get the regular Pro controller anyway.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 16, 2012)

*RUMOR - Wii U Nintendo Direct incoming*



> We've had an anonymous tipster get in touch with us with a bit of info. They say that another Nintendo Direct is on the way, which will be announced either today or tomorrow. The event will focus on Wii U demo stations, upcoming third party games and more. I guess we'll find out soon enough!




I hope we get lots of info.


----------



## dream (Oct 16, 2012)

Hopefully we will get new third party games for the Wii U at that event.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 16, 2012)

And hopefully some news about the new 3DS XL stuff that Europe is getting but NA has no confirmation of.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 16, 2012)

I'd rather have confirmation of a fire emblem 3DS bundle for NA.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 16, 2012)

Japan got one that looked pretty cool, maybe it's possible. However, Fire Emblem: Awakenings isn't coming out until next year, so we probably won't get any news about a bundle (if we get news at all) until sometime next year.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 16, 2012)

I also want localization news on Bravely Default and Project X Zone X_X Ugh I have to wait for the sales before they decide to take the steps to localize it though.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 16, 2012)

At least we'll probably get Bravely Default, I dunno about Project X Zone though.


----------



## vanhellsing (Oct 16, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> At least we'll probably get *Bravely Default*, I dunno about Project X Zone though.



I want that game but but............. its SE and they suck


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 16, 2012)

SE hates the west


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 16, 2012)

No they don't. They give us main FF titles, remember?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 16, 2012)

They haven't given us good main title in like 7 years


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 16, 2012)

That was the joke.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 16, 2012)

WELL MAKE IT CLEAR DAMMIT


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 16, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> WELL MAKE IT CLEAR DAMMIT


Inu you mad?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 16, 2012)

No not really


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 16, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> No not really


  Are Too Dee too


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 16, 2012)

Random starwars reference, don't know where you were going with that


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 16, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Random starwars reference, don't know where you were going with that


----------



## dream (Oct 16, 2012)

Wind Walker better be one of those titles.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 16, 2012)

You have the Wii right. Just play your gamecubes on that, or better yet an actual gamecube XD ( still has one of those)


----------



## dream (Oct 16, 2012)

I haven't owned a Nintendo console since N64.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 16, 2012)

Twitter: "Works with the Wii as well"

Wait what?!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 16, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Twitter: "Works with the Wii as well"
> 
> Wait what?!


It connects through the sensor bar?


----------



## dream (Oct 16, 2012)

Nothing too shocking about that, the Wii does have a controller which is very similar.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 16, 2012)

But they just said the pro controller wont work for Wii Games.


----------



## dream (Oct 16, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Twitter: "Works with the Wii as well"
> 
> Wait what?!



Source please. 



St NightRazr said:


> But they just said the pro controller wont work for Wii Games.



Amazon and Gamestop screwed up or perhaps the third party controller is different enough?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 16, 2012)

Wait whaaattt?
That link with the giant wii mote said otherwise


----------



## dream (Oct 16, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> Wait whaaattt?
> That link with the giant wii mote said otherwise



And this picture shows it with the Wii U and the Wii along with a twitter post apparently.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 16, 2012)

heylove said:


> Source please.







> WiiU pro controllers for the WiiU that are $15 cheaper *and work with Wii games*


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 16, 2012)

I would assume it means Wii games being played on the wii U?


----------



## dream (Oct 16, 2012)

Canute87 said:


> I would assume it means Wii games being played on the wii U?



Yeah, that seems to be the case.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 16, 2012)

how does it work with wii game son the wii u for games specifically for the wii remote?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 16, 2012)

*Pikmin 3 delayed until Spring 2013*



> From Iwata asks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 16, 2012)

​



> Mega retailer Walmart will be hosting a midnight launch event for the Wii U at its stores. Walmart aren?t the only ones, as GameStop usually has midnight launches for new consoles and highly anticipated video games. It unlikely that all of Walmart?s many stores throughout the US will have host the launch event, but most of the stores are open 24/7 anyway.
> 
> The news was revealed via a document sent to Walmart stores, which also revealed that Walmart will be receiving Wii U consoles on November 14-16, just a few days before launch. You can check out the store document below, which confirms that customers can reserve a Wii U console until November 1
> 
> ...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 17, 2012)

New set get ck


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 17, 2012)

Glad to see that news about Gamecube games.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 17, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Glad to see that news about Gamecube games.



[YOUTUBE]1W7c8QghPxk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Oct 17, 2012)

> A few days ago, Ubisoft discussed the performance of the Wii U and how good or accurate it's GamePad is, well today the President of the company also took his turn to share his thoughts on the console.
> 
> According to a report from Eurogamer today, Nintendo President Satoru Iwata said there would be some differences in the console's range, depending on where you place the console.
> 
> ...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 17, 2012)

Well it's the same for any system really.
Wood usually works best.


----------



## dream (Oct 17, 2012)

> Call of Duty Elite will be free when it launches alongside Black Ops II this November, but Wii U players won't be able to get their hands on it just yet.
> 
> Activision told Kotaku today that Call of Duty's digital network will not be available on Wii U when BLOPS2 launches for PC and consoles next month.
> 
> ...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 17, 2012)

*Scribblenauts Unlimited Adds Mario, Zelda Characters*


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 17, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Scribblenauts Unlimited Adds Mario, Zelda Characters*



YES!
Ganon is a dress, finally


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 17, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Scribblenauts Unlimited Adds Mario, Zelda Characters*



See man, you can link interesting news for a change. That's actually pretty cool.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 17, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> *See man, you can link interesting news for a change*. That's actually pretty cool.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 17, 2012)

That is pretty cool.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 17, 2012)

> Media Create Sales: Week 41, 2012 (Oct 08 - Oct 14)
> 
> 01./00. [3DS] Bravely Default: Flying Fairy <RPG> (Square Enix) {2012.10.11} (?6.090) - 141.529 / NEW
> 02./01. [PS3] Resident Evil 6 <ADV> (Capcom) {2012.10.04} (?7.990) - 92.921 / 727.854 (-85%)
> ...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 17, 2012)

That drop for RE6 and Bravely Default all the way..


----------



## dream (Oct 17, 2012)

Here's something that I found pretty neat.



> Nintendo's engineers made use of new 3D printing technology to create the many different designs for the Wii U GamePad. The quick molds that were generated then went through some old-school manufacturing techniques as the engineers hand-carved and molded changes on the fly as the following exchange between Masato Ibuki and Iwata illustrates.
> 
> 
> “
> ...





I want a 3D printer.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 17, 2012)

I wonder if they hand carve at sony and microsoft?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 17, 2012)

Well at least you didnt find that on Kotaku's piece of shit website :rofl


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 17, 2012)

BD/PxZ made it! 



> *| PSV | 6.134 |* 7.957 | | 568.267 | | 1.008.253 |



Newest lowered sales numbers for the system confirmed.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 17, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> YES!
> Ganon is a dress, finally



It was confirmed Nintendo characters can't be modified. 




			
				Michel Ancel said:
			
		

> It's crazy because the game is running in full HD [on the TV], we are streaming another picture on the GamePad screen, and it's still 60 frames per second. The latency on the controller is just 1/60 of a second...It's almost instant. That’s why it responds so well. So it can be used as a real game-design thing.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 18, 2012)

Well, look here, see... how does that pertain to us players who are out of fucks to give? 

I played Scribblenauts and it was 'aight', but the addition of nintendo characters doesn't attract me back to it at all.. 

Good find, though, Malv.. Shit was interesting, to say the least.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 18, 2012)

*Price hike on third-party Wii U games
Black Ops 2 to be sold for ?55 at some outlets; most retailers selling titles at a premium*



> Retailers across Britain are selling Wii U editions of multiplatform games at a significantly higher price point than their Xbox 360 and PS3 counterparts.
> 
> Analysis undertaken by CVG shows that third party games from Activision, THQ, Ubisoft and EA all show a significant mark-up on Wii U games when compared to the Xbox 360 version.
> 
> ...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 18, 2012)

that's not gonna help the wii u


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 18, 2012)

*You Can Voice-Chat On the Wii U While Gaming, But There?s a Catch*



> The Wii U will support in-game voice chat, but you'll be forgiven if you're not sure exactly how that will work. Nintendo hasn't shown an official headset for the WIi U and the Wii U's Pro Controller?the one that looks a lot like an Xbox 360 controller?doesn't even have a port to connect one.
> 
> So how does it work?
> 
> ...





I am waiting for another site to confirm this.. and Nintendo too.. Because makes no fucking sense. I am so confused..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 18, 2012)

........Please tell me thats just P.R. BS.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 18, 2012)

It seems 360 will continue to be the only console to have full unrestricted cross game chat


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 18, 2012)

It has to be lies from a misinformed rep, i just know it....

Does the PS3 not support unrestricted cross game chat?


----------



## dream (Oct 18, 2012)

No cross-game voice chat is a bit disappointing.

Asakuna:  No.


----------



## Ultimania (Oct 18, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Does the PS3 not support unrestricted cross game chat?



Nope, but the Vita does though. It's a sad day when you can cross-game chat on a Sony handheld but not on a ''next-gen'' Nintendo console.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 18, 2012)

Didn't I say I'd be here when the bitching begins? 

Ohhh yes..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 18, 2012)

tbh I am more confused than anything.


----------



## dream (Oct 18, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> tbh I am more confused than anything.



What's confusing you?



> Nintendo will be investigating allegations that Foxconn employed underage students to bolster its workforce.
> 
> Foxconn, the world's largest maker of electronic components, is fairly notorious when it comes to worker relations. The latest from the electronics manufacturer reveals that the company had been using workers that were under the legal working age, allegedly to make up shortfalls in the workforce.
> 
> ...


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 18, 2012)

This shit is getting juicy..

Guess I'll get my troll stick out.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 18, 2012)

heylove said:


> *What's confusing you?*


 I am confused with the bluetooth part. So what it is? can I use a bluetooth headset anyway or I have to wait for a Nintendo official one? also the article is somewhat misleading.. I am not too happy with the news specially when I am planing on using the wiimote for Cod BO2.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 18, 2012)

Read it again, son.

It works with bluetooth.. They didn't say jack diddly about a custom set for the WiiU. 

Chances are, it's gonna work like DICK anyway, so shit.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 18, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Read it again, son.
> 
> It works with bluetooth.. They didn't say jack diddly about a custom set for the WiiU.
> 
> Chances are, it's gonna work like DICK anyway, so shit.


 I want to slap you... thanks tho..


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 18, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I want to slap you... thanks tho..



I got yo back, brudda.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 18, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> It seems 360 will continue to be the only console to have full unrestricted cross game chat


 another reason why the article confused me..

[YOUTUBE]mWNt0eiMygQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 18, 2012)

Not even _they_ know how the fuck to explain it...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 18, 2012)

Ultimania said:


> Nope, but the Vita does though. It's a sad day when you can cross-game chat on a Sony handheld *but not on a ''next-gen'' Nintendo console.*



I'm gonna be a patient little bitch and just assume this is Kotaku bullshitting everyone again, until we get official word from Nintendo. I mean come on, even the DS/3DS has voice chat from it's mic right? Unless i'm totally mistaken.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes you can voice chat via pokemon XD


I forget which commerical they showcased that in though was it for HGSS or BW...

wait no I think they had a video chat commerical for the 3DS at one point too...


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 18, 2012)

It does have voice chat from its mic. 

Which is what pissed me off with the Wii.. It couldn't do it on its own when a HANDHELD could. 

Why would the WiiU be any different? Shit's making it inconvenient as dick to even be able to voice chat. 

Therefore, let the bitching commence! 

Ima need some popcorn.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 18, 2012)

*Nintendo gives official statement on Wii U online chat/headset situation*



> "Wii U will have in-game chat functionality for select games, including, but not limited to, Call of Duty: Black Ops II, Assassin?s Creed III and Mass Effect 3. This feature will be supported by licensed stereo headsets that plug directly into the headphone port of the Game Pad. Licensed headsets are available from Turtle Beach and TRITTON." -


 NoA statement



Now it is official... Big let down..


----------



## dream (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh well, wouldn't have been a big boss for me if I was getting a Wii U.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 18, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Nintendo gives official statement on Wii U online chat/headset situation*
> 
> NoA statement
> 
> ...



how else is voice chat going to function?''


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 18, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Nintendo gives official statement on Wii U online chat/headset situation*
> 
> NoA statement
> 
> ...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 18, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> how else is voice chat going to function?''


 Nintendo has to explain that better... 



"Shion" said:


>


 what are you  about? 


Anyway it is an issue for me. Let see how this mess is going to work for me..


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 18, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> how else is voice chat going to function?''



If Nintendo doesn't know, do you expect the rest of these idiots to? 

Come on now, son..



Malvingt2 said:


> Nintendo has to explain that better...
> 
> * what are you  about?*
> 
> ...



I'm  -ing at the fact that I saw this coming a long time ago... Now I have another thing to poke fun at.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 18, 2012)

At the end, this is only an issue for people who wants to use other controllers instead of the Upad....


----------



## Shirker (Oct 18, 2012)

You mean I don't get to hear dudebros and 12 year olds call me a cunt unless I have the Game Pad?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 18, 2012)

Shirker said:


> You mean I don't get to hear dudebros and 12 year olds call me a cunt unless I have the Game Pad?


 correct or the game pad next to you..


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 18, 2012)

Shirker said:


> You mean I don't get to hear dudebros and 12 year olds call me a cunt unless I have the Game Pad?



Isn't it great?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 18, 2012)

*Wii U Is ?Surprisingly Easy? To Develop For*​


> Vigil lead designer Haydn Dalton says that Wii U is actually surprisingly easy to develop for. Dalton claims that technically Wii U is one of the easiest platforms out of the three to work with. He went on to say that porting Darksiders 2 to the console was a quick and painless process. Darksiders 2 is a Wii U launch title, and is therefore due to be released in North America on November 18th.
> 
> _ ?Technically, it?s one of the easier platforms to develop for. We had our core game up and running on it in a very short amount of time. There were no major problems for us developing the Wii U version, other than making sure we had a dedicated team to do it justice. For a new platform, it was surprisingly easy to port it to the Wii U.?_


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 18, 2012)

That's a very old quote, infact older than a few months. A while before DS2 even came out they were saying the process took a small amount of time


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Oct 18, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> *Wii U Is ?Surprisingly Easy? To Develop For*​



This is ridiculously old.


----------



## dream (Oct 18, 2012)

ATastyMuffin said:


> This is ridiculously old.



Well, the article KY posted is only a day or two old.  The information might be older though.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 18, 2012)

ATastyMuffin said:


> This is ridiculously old.



That's Malvingt2's thing, he just like to post about redun-

**Poster is Kira Yamato**

Holy crap, people. These links are absolutely pointless, they're not adding anything to the thread since they've been said by other people time and time again. We don't need every irrelevant links saying "X DEVELOPER SAYS THAT WIIU'S COLOR IS SORTA EASY ON THE EYES"


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 18, 2012)

If it's that easy, why couldn't they easily implement fucking voice chat the normal goddamn way?

Was that just too hard?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 19, 2012)

i think its even worse that its only applicable for certain games


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 19, 2012)

Never been a fan of voice chat any way. So I'm okay with it.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 19, 2012)

Shut your bitch ass up.


----------



## SenshiManny (Oct 19, 2012)

Kind of odd but expected of Nintendo. Perhaps a later firmware update will unlock the ability to use the Upad's mic for voice chatting. 

Also, I donno.. kind of put off by voice chatting as of late in random matches. Been playing the Sony Smash Bros game and _every_ match I get into has an annoying mic user. The guy is either yelling random curses or is talking to other people in the background or has people in the background talking.. can hear the loud ass tv in the background. Just ugh <_<. 

Also..


Deathbringerpt said:


> That's Malvingt2's thing, he just like to post about redun-


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 19, 2012)

Never gave a shit about voice chat anyway. If I wanna chat I'll use Teamspeak or Skype while playing.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 19, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> That's Malvingt2's thing, he just like to post about redun-
> 
> **Poster is Kira Yamato**
> 
> Holy crap, people. These links are absolutely pointless, they're not adding anything to the thread since they've been said by other people time and time again. We don't need every irrelevant links saying "X DEVELOPER SAYS THAT WIIU'S COLOR IS SORTA EASY ON THE EYES"



Just as planned.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 19, 2012)

Hey if people in here do not like me posting stuff, well I shall stop...

Probably stay around in GT instead.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 19, 2012)

I like Malvin posting stuff.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 19, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Hey if people in here do not like me posting stuff, well I shall stop...
> 
> Probably stay around in GT instead.



It's not that I don't like it, I do find it amusing. Pointless but amusing. Don't let my hating stop yah, though. 

You spread those Nintendo loving wings of yours and I'll be there to say when you're getting a little weird with it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 19, 2012)

With the system a little under a month away from launch, all you can do is post and discuss minor banter and opinions from those in the industry (whether they be fact, opinion or a rumor) There's not much else of substance to discuss and there's nothing wrong with that. 

No matter how small or insignificant, if it's WiiU related then bring it on.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 19, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> No matter how small or insignificant, if it's WiiU related then bring it on.





> *Wii U Motherboard Uses Traditional Green Color*
> 
> A source close to Nintendo has confirmed that the Wii U's motherboard will ship in the traditional green color popular among most modern circuit boards. "Originally it was planned to be blue, and at one point during development it was actually white to match the outside. In testing however, it turned out the white boards generated a fraction of a degree more heat, so the idea was scrapped."
> 
> The use of green circuit boards is expected to cut costs for each unit by as much as 1/100th of a cent.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 19, 2012)

Whats wrong with blue?

And if Malving isnt going to post about it who will? I like all the activity in here despite Shion being a kusotare.


----------



## dream (Oct 19, 2012)

> Whats wrong with blue?



People liked green better?  :byakuya


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 19, 2012)

Wow. And here I thought I was making an impossible exaggeration with the color thing.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 19, 2012)

Green and blue green and blue uhuh you know what it is barabara ni shinsen yo


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 19, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Nintendo gives official statement on Wii U online chat/headset situation*
> 
> NoA statement
> 
> ...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 19, 2012)

> UK trade publication MCV has written a provocative article suggesting that Wii U is simply a stopgap system while the company tries to revive its fortunes. The publication claims that Nintendo will inevitably turn around and say the Wii U was never meant to be a next generation system, if sales for the console fail to match the company?s expectations.
> 
> _The Wii U hasn?t been given a new moniker, but rather a tacked on brand extension of a title. This gives Nintendo an easy out if the Wii U doesn?t work.
> 
> ...


----------



## dream (Oct 19, 2012)

MCV sure is dumb.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 19, 2012)

While I do wish the WiiU had a different name, what's done is done.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 19, 2012)

... Do they not watch anything Iwata does? The man explains it concisely after all given Nintendo's track record they arent ones to make excuses for shit. They stand behind their product.

Im sure they care about their investors but its not their sole priority. Their sole priority is to create something unique
They have stuck to their word all this time so why doubt them now?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 19, 2012)

MCV is fucking stupid  "Real next gen system"? Whatever you want to say about power, Wii U IS next gen, and everybody knows that.  Jesus christ it took you this long to realize Nintendo plays by a different rulebook? Or in this case your deliberately ignoring that and trying to make excuses


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]CMIkRrh27Rc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 20, 2012)

That bullshit is genius. ^


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm going to avoid any and all of the WiiU demo stations. I prefer using the system for the first time when I get my own console in hand. I've always done that with any and all consoles I pre-order (Wii, 3DSXL, Xbox360, etc...)


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 21, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]CMIkRrh27Rc[/YOUTUBE]



Father of the year.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 21, 2012)

​


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMVfIe536J0&feature=player_detailpage[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Nintendo UK aired its first Wii U commercial during the latest episode of Homeland on Channel 4. At the start of the commercial it clearly states that this a brand new console and controller from Nintendo – just in case people get confused that it’s simply an add-on for Wii. What do you think to the commercial? Was it too gimmicky, or did Nintendo do a good job of showcasing it?


----------



## dream (Oct 21, 2012)

Not too impressed by this commercial.  It did make the difference between it and the Wii clear but it didn't exactly make me want to get the console.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2012)

It felt kind of like a mini infomercial. Y'know, those "call now and get 20 of them free!" ones.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 22, 2012)

It did come off as rather cheesy. I cringed when the narrator started making those weird sounds as the player pretended to throw those shurikens.


----------



## dream (Oct 22, 2012)

Shirker said:


> It felt kind of like a mini infomercial. Y'know, those "call now and get 20 of them free!" ones.



Thought the same thing while watching it.  Can't blame Nintendo for going this route with a commercial, all those people that were confused by what it was...



Kira Yamato said:


> It did come off as rather cheesy. I cringed when the narrator started making those weird sounds as the player pretended to throw those shurikens.



It would have been better if the narrator didn't speak.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 22, 2012)

It was so cheesy, but I liked it.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 22, 2012)

Expect the general public to still assume it's an add-on to the Wii...


----------



## dream (Oct 22, 2012)

I expect that statement to mostly be true for those that won't see the commercial until after they make such assumptions.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 22, 2012)

Goob, how much money do you have down on the Wii U?


----------



## dream (Oct 22, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Goob, how much money do you have down on the Wii U?



None at the moment.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 22, 2012)

SPEW SPEW SPEW SPEW SPEW.
Fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2012)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Expect the general public to still assume it's an add-on to the Wii...



If that does end up happening, I'd chalk it up less to people not understanding the commercial and more on the fact that advertisers tend to overstate the thing they're selling all the time. So when something brand spaking new actually does come out, viewers will just think it's ad-speak.

Sadly, I've got no problem believing some people will just roll their eyes at the commercial and go "Psht... yeah right, a brand new system. This is probably another of those fancy Wii-motes."


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 22, 2012)

What a piece of shit.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 22, 2012)

Wow, my room mate passed by when I was watching that commercial and he said I was embarrassing both of us.

He was right.


----------



## DedValve (Oct 22, 2012)

It doesn't help that Nintendo stupidly named the thing the wiiu. To a nongamer that's just a slightly different Wii version. The 3ds shared the exact same problems but it still did well...well not at nearly as good as it could have at launv but id chalk that up to the price.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 22, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Wow, my room mate passed by when I was watching that commercial and he said I was embarrassing both of us.
> 
> He was right.



Dude, it was just one commercial. The NA one and hopefully the Japanese ads should be better if done right, this is UK we are talking about.



> It doesn't help that Nintendo stupidly named the thing the wiiu. To a nongamer that's just a slightly different Wii version. The 3ds shared the exact same problems but it still did well...well not at nearly as good as it could have at launv but id chalk that up to the price.



The 3ds situation was more due to it's high price and launch that mostly affected it's sales. Though imo i could already tell the difference between it and the DS the first time i saw it. Though yeah maybe Ninty could've gone with a standalone name instead.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 22, 2012)

It's more than likely that there will be MORE stupid commercials in the few weeks to come. ^


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 22, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> It's more than likely that there will be MORE stupid commercials in the few weeks to come. ^



NOW

WITH THIS BRAND NEW WEEYU CONSOLE

YOU CAN PLAY THE GAMES

*PEW PEW*

*IN REAL TIME!*

GET PLAYIN'


----------



## Sotei (Oct 22, 2012)

I didn't have a problem with it. As a gamer, sure, the commercial was lame but gamers weren't the target audience for this commercial. If I recall correctly this commercial was aired during a show called "X Factor", a show like "American Idol" or some trash like that, no self respecting gamer is gonna be watching. So target audience for this ad; casuals, not gamers.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> This is UK we are talking about.



You've got a point...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 22, 2012)

Lol you guys are so horribly overacting the commercial isnt that bad XD. It made things clear

Him saying spew spew and the accent of the tv lady was pretty bad though XD


----------



## Shirker (Oct 22, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> Lol you guys are so horribly overacting the commercial isnt that bad XD. It made things clear
> 
> Him saying spew spew and the accent of the tv lady was pretty bad though XD



Eh, speaking for myself, I don't *hate* the commercial, I was just making an observation. It _was_ pretty vanilla, and I fear the consumers that see it are gonna be unimpressed. *shrugs*

The only commercials I actively *hate* are condescending bullshit, like that one 5-hour energy commercial with the skateboarder and the businessman (hands down worst commercial ever of all time). The new Galaxy S3 one is also pretty bad.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 22, 2012)

The point is that the commercial got its point across to all the casuals who may not even know what the WiiU is or were confused about it before. Different console than the Wii, new way to play, amazing HD graphics. Doesn't matter how cheesy it was, the commercial was still effective.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 22, 2012)

^ I know right?

Wasnt really too  cheesy , just kinda... lame. But  I seriously dont get why the got the guy who did the commercial  for the Ty the Tasmanian Tiger to do the voice work for this commercial

Wait did he say it was in HD?


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 22, 2012)

I don't think he outright said it was in HD, but you could see from the commercial that it played HD games, like Mass Effect 3 and whatnot.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 22, 2012)

*Rayman Creator: Wii U ?surprisingly powerful?, 
Legends Using New Lighting Engine*​


			
				Michel Ancel said:
			
		

> What surprises me with Wii U is that we don?t have many technical problems. It?s really running very well, in fact. We?re not obliged to constantly optimize things. Even on the PS3 and Xbox 360 versions [of Origins], we had some fill-rate issues and things like that. So it?s partly us ? we improved the engine ? but I think the console is quite powerful. Surprisingly powerful. And there? a lot of memory. You can really have huge textures, and it?s crazy because sometimes the graphic artist ? we built our textures in very high-dentition. They could be used in a movie. Then we compress them, but sometimes they forget to do the compression and it still works! [Laughs] So yeah, it?s quite powerful. It?s hard sometimes when you?re one of the first developers because it?s up to you to come up with solutions to certain problems. But the core elements of the console are surprisingly powerful.
> 
> And because we?re developing for Wii U, we don?t have to worry about cross-platform optimization.
> 
> We can push what the console can do; push it to its limits. And of course, we have a new lighting engine. In fact, the game engine for Origins was mostly just classic sprites in HD, but now we can light them and add shadows and all these things. So there is some technical innovation with the engine itself.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 22, 2012)

Nmaster64 said:


> *Rayman Creator: Wii U ?surprisingly powerful?,
> Legends Using New Lighting Engine*​



No it looks the same. ck


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 22, 2012)

*Nintendo Not Including All Wii U Features At Launch?*



> According to a rumor, right when Wii U launches this November, consumers will not be able to experience some of the new console?s features, including Miiverse and Near field communication (NFC), so that they will not be overwhelmed by the excess of its features. The rumor suggests that Nintendo intends to add features to Wii U over time, including the support of dual Wii U GamePads, to combat products from the firm?s competition.





Could that be the reason for the supposed "no universal cross game chat & this?

*No Voice Chat For Sonic Racing Transformed Wii U*



> Sega has confirmed via the Sonic Stadium forums that their forthcoming Sonic & All-Stars Racing Transformed won?t feature voice chat. Nintendo has already confirmed that there will only be a couple of Wii U titles that will feature voice chat. These games include Assassin?s Creed 3 and Call of Duty: Black Ops 2. Sega says that the Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3 versions of Sonic Racing will feature voice chat.
> 
> S0L, after today?s news about the limited Wii U voice chat, will you guys be supporting voice chat on that platform?
> ?We don?t support voice chat on WiiU for those reasons, one of the side effects of being a launch title basically. Does support it on PS3 and 360 though!?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 22, 2012)

don't need voice chat for that game anyhow


----------



## dream (Oct 22, 2012)

Don't think that it's wise to keep the Miiverse from being available on day one, the sooner people get used to it the better.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 22, 2012)

So is the release date the release date for the pre-orders, or is it just the whole thing in general?


----------



## dream (Oct 22, 2012)

Drunkenwhale said:


> So is the release date the release date for the pre-orders, or is it just the whole thing in general?



It's the release date for the Wii U in general.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 22, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> No it looks the same. ck



Bitch we got shadows now.


----------



## Corran (Oct 22, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> *Nintendo Not Including All Wii U Features At Launch?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like the 3ds situation again where they don't have all their software ready for launch. I don't like the excuse the customer would be overwhelmed.
Not even sure how they can launch with no Miiverse since we have seen it in action with Mario.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 22, 2012)

It's a rumor though so we can't consider it a fact until otherwise.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 22, 2012)

Corran said:


> Sounds like the 3ds situation again where they don't have all their software ready for launch. *I don't like the excuse the customer would be overwhelmed.*
> Not even sure how they can launch with no Miiverse since we have seen it in action with Mario.



I couldn't stop laughing when I heard that excuse. Are they seriously insulting our intelligence? I don't really care either way concerning those particular features but they could have come up with a better reason.


----------



## Corran (Oct 22, 2012)

As far as rumors go this one is in the realm of possibility considering Nintendo's previous launches. So it would not surprise me if WiiU launched missing some of its new features until a later date.
Was Miiverse connected to managing friend lists and such? I can't remember which feature handled those areas.


----------



## Corran (Oct 22, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> I couldn't stop laughing when I heard that excuse. Are they seriously insulting our intelligence? I don't really care either way concerning those particular features but they could have come up with a better reason.



It's especially bad when you consider in the launch window most people who will be buying it will be the hardcore and Nintendo fans lol


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 22, 2012)

Except the Wii U launch window looks like a saint compared to awful 3DS one.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]_OaQ3ZRkp2k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 23, 2012)

No. It's gonna flop.

Same as 3DS, not all their bullshit will be up an functioning. 

Thank fuck I have no shits about buying this crap launch day.

I'll dissect the shit out of it when I get it months after.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 23, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> No. It's gonna flop.



Millions of pre-ordered flops.


----------



## Esura (Oct 23, 2012)

Triforce is trying to be first for the WiiU...a month in advance lol.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 23, 2012)

Is it just me that wants to see what a jrpg with the true power of the wii u can accomplish


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 23, 2012)

That's why i'll never buy systems at launch. get it a year i say let them fix the fuckery that might happen.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 23, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Is it just me that wants to see what a jrpg with the true power of the wii u can accomplish



I don't even play many JRPGs, but the pure thought of this has been making my mouth water every now and then ever since the controller was announced. 

The possibilites, mang.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 23, 2012)

Yep well monolith soft is developing something.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 23, 2012)

Since Malvin is still being stubborn about coming into the thread...

*Best Buy - more Wii U demo station pics*


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 23, 2012)

the wii u will be out next month


----------



## dream (Oct 23, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> the wii u will be out next month



Thanks for reminding us of that. 

Now to stop being lazy and go to one of those demo stations.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 23, 2012)

How many retail Best Buys have the demo out currently?! 

@Inu. With the Xenoblade team working on a new IP for the Wii U, i can't say that i'm less hopeful in the least for Wii U RPG catalog. Plus if Versus XIII went multiplat....:ho


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 23, 2012)

Yeah both those are only two, and one of them is hypothetical  Do we have any other RPG's that Wii U could have? Golden sun maybe? Super Mario RPG U?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 23, 2012)

Golden sun on the Wii U? 

I dont think Camelot has a budget for that XD


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 23, 2012)

Canute87 said:


> That's why i'll never buy systems at launch. get it a year i say let them fix the fuckery that might happen.



Smart mother fucker right here. ^

It's ok, man.. the rest of the foolish population will never understand our logical common sense..


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 23, 2012)

Fuck off, Shion.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 23, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Fuck off, Shion.



I think you like me, DK..


----------



## Shirker (Oct 24, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Smart mother fucker right here. ^
> 
> It's ok, man.. the rest of the foolish population will never understand our logical common sense..



Oh no, I understand you guy's logic perfectly. I just don't give a shit about it. 

Day one is out of the question since I'm saving up for a new computer (Plus, Christmas presents for friends and family), but next year, I'm gettin' mah stupidly named Nintendo console as soon as I can so I don't have to worry about it later.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 24, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> How many retail Best Buys have the demo out currently?!



I checked the ones in my area last Thursday but no luck. I'll probably check this coming Thursday again.



Shirker said:


> Oh no, I understand you guy's logic perfectly. I just don't give a shit about it.
> 
> Day one is out of the question since I'm saving up for a new computer (Plus, Christmas presents for friends and family), but next year, I'm gettin' mah stupidly named Nintendo console as soon as I can so I don't have to worry about it later.



I thought about getting it launch day also but yeah, the holiday season is coming so need money for other things. I know I will get it in time for MH3U though.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 24, 2012)

March of next year is probably the earliest I'd get it too, unless I can find a job before the holidays. Then I might get one as a Christmas gift.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 24, 2012)

Aeon said:


> Since Malvin is still being stubborn about coming into the thread...
> 
> *Best Buy - more Wii U demo station pics*





*Nintendo 1H 2012 results - $367M operating loss, 5.06M 3DS, 5.5M Wii U forecast*


*Spoiler*: __ 








*Hardware/software sales*



*Financial forecasts*


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 24, 2012)

and you wonder why they went cheap on the wii U?


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 24, 2012)

Thank you for posting the actual forecast. Speaks volumes that despite almost no change to predicted sales, somehow they're still predicting a 70% loss of net income.

They'd need a 2/3rds _increase_ in sales just to counter the bullshit economy. Shit sucks man.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 24, 2012)

Aeon said:


> I thought about getting it launch day also but yeah, the holiday season is coming so need money for other things. I know I will get it in time for MH3U though.




Never played a Monster Hunter game in my entire life but I have a 3DSXL and will be getting the WiiU at launch and I'm seriously thinking about buying the game in the spring of next year.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 24, 2012)

If you like action RPGs with almost no story and a heavy emphasis on grinding and "boss" fights while playing alone or with others, you should like Monster Hunter.

Also, the games rely on actual skill. There's no way to overpower yourself besides getting better weapons and armor. And if you suck at the game, you'll still get wrecked no matter how good your weapons and armor are.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 24, 2012)

That explanation is turning me off for that shit *real* quick.. ^


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 24, 2012)

Its freaking hard.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 24, 2012)

It's a very unique series. The closest comparison you can make to it is Phantasy Star Online, and even then it's still very different. It's a series you either love or hate.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 24, 2012)

Its a time sucker like animal crossing.With hunting.

Thats ridiculous as fuck.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Still Haven't Pre-Ordered Wii U? Head to Target Today*



> Desperate to get your hands on Nintendo?s Wii U, hitting shelves Nov. 18? Keep stumbling upon sold out pre-orders at most major retailers and don?t want to get gouged by the grey market sellers? Fear not, starting this week you can reserve your very own Wii U console at your local Target store - but move fast because quantities are limited!
> 
> Target is offering the following Wii U consoles for pre-order, with the new TVii, which allows the game pad to act as a center for entertainment for the household:
> 
> ...






Target knows something that we don't?


----------



## dream (Oct 24, 2012)

It's probably a mistake.


----------



## dream (Oct 24, 2012)

I had expected that Nintendo wouldn't sell the console at a loss, those touchscreen controllers really must have jacked up the price.


----------



## DedValve (Oct 24, 2012)

Your right on those controllers, let's hope in the long haul developers really do some crazy shit with it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 24, 2012)

Wait what???  I thought Nintendo were trying to *AVOID* another loss.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 24, 2012)

It doesn't surprise me that Nintendo is losing some money right now, even if it's insignificant. I actually think that loss was reported for the second quarter, iirc. Anyway, the Wii sales are dead, the WiiU isn't out yet and the 3DS sales are just starting to pick up. Nintendo will start raking in the money again next year, even if the WiiU is initially sold at a loss.



Asakuna no Senju said:


> Wait what???  I thought Nintendo were trying to *AVOID* another loss.



This is a planned loss.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 24, 2012)

They planned it? When? 

Also:

*Nintendo 1H 2012 results - $367M operating loss, 5.06M 3DS, 5.5M Wii U forecast*



Oh damn that quit an amount of money that was blead.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 24, 2012)

Better hope that controller ends up making a difference, and doesn't wind up like the 3D aspect of the 3DS.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 24, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> They planned it? When?



I'm not sure, but it sounds like Nintendo is anticipating this. Or is it another source saying they will be selling the WiiU at a loss?



First Tsurugi said:


> Better hope that controller ends up making a difference, and doesn't wind up like the 3D aspect of the 3DS.



You're paying for the gamepad whether you use it or not, just like the 3D aspect of the 3DS, so Nintendo doesn't care what you do with it after purchasing it.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 24, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> You're paying for the gamepad whether you use it or not, just like the 3D aspect of the 3DS, so Nintendo doesn't care what you do with it after purchasing it.



But if the gamepad does nothing to incentivize people to buy the system, then it's an even bigger waste than the 3D, since a significant amount of the cost of the system is due to the gamepad, unlike the 3D in the 3DS.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 24, 2012)

Its just there projected sales  rate against production costs


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 24, 2012)

I don't believe the 3D alone on the 3DS was an incentive to buy the handheld initially. 

Plus the Gamepad has much more potential than the 3DS's 3D ever did, it just depends on how it'll go within the market. Considering tablets are freaking popular these days.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 24, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> But if the gamepad does nothing to incentivize people to buy the system, then it's an even bigger waste than the 3D, since a significant amount of the cost of the system is due to the gamepad, unlike the 3D in the 3DS.



The screen types they used for the 3DS cost money. Besides dont you always use the 3D things look better with it.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 24, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Wii U will be sold at a loss*



Fucking caaaaaalled it. Who was the dumbfuck who said they wouldn't even sell it anywhere close to a loss? GET ON MY LEVEL PUNK


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 24, 2012)

> Tune in to Nintendo.com tomorrow at 7AM PT for a new Nintendo Direct! We’ll be taking an in-depth look at several announced Nintendo 3DS games coming this holiday season, and there might even be a sneak peek at a few 2013 titles!



From the official Nintendo Facebook page. Posting the news here as well since we might see some WiiU stuff.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 24, 2012)

That controller must be expensive as fuck


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 24, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> From the official Nintendo Facebook page. Posting the news here as well since we might see some WiiU stuff.



actually Death the Nintendo Direct of Japan is going to cover Wii U/3DS stuff, the NoA one is focus on 3DS games 2012/2013

The Japan one is a 7AM ET/4AM PT


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 24, 2012)

Oh yes, I know the NA one is about the 3DS, I was just being optimistic that they might throw in a few things about the WiiU while they're at it.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 24, 2012)

Hopefully NoA will actually talk about localized games instead of the one's already shown this time.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Oct 24, 2012)

So whose camping outside of Best Buy?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 24, 2012)

*Capcom Hints At Resident Evil Game For Wii U*



> Resident Evil Revelations director Koshi Nakanishi believes that he could make an innovative and unique Resident Evil title for Wii U. Nakanishi admitted that he was impressed by the console and believes that it offers video game developers the ability to come up with all kinds of never-before-seen gameplay ideas. He then went on to say that if he made a Resident Evil game for Wii U then it would have to be something that couldn’t be done on existing consoles.
> 
> _*“The Wii U certainly looks like it will enable creators to come up with all kinds of never-before-seen gameplay ideas,” said Nakanishi. “There are lots of things I’d like to try out on it.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 24, 2012)

Mexican God Lvl 3 said:


> So whose camping outside of Best Buy?



Certainly not Triforce Johnson


----------



## dream (Oct 25, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> That controller must be expensive as fuck



I wouldn't be surprised if it cost more than a hundred dollars to make or at least somewhere near that amount.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 25, 2012)

Well its way bigger than 3DS and the actual tech to reduce latency between the controller and the console was very expensive to implement


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 25, 2012)

Mexican God Lvl 3 said:


> So whose camping outside of Best Buy?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]jgQC4jQ-Qho[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 25, 2012)

*Confirmed Wii U will be sold at a loss*



> *Second Quarter Financial Results Briefing
> for Fiscal Year Ending March 2013
> Oct. 25, 2012*
> 
> ...



the rest in here:


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 25, 2012)

we already had that information in this page


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 25, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> we already had that information in this page


 I know, I posted both but Nintendo finally confirmed such, first post was another source.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 25, 2012)

Mexican God Lvl 3 said:


> So whose camping outside of Best Buy?



Fucking nobody. 



Malvingt2 said:


> *Confirmed Wii U will be sold at a loss*
> 
> 
> 
> the rest in here:



Goddamn I hate being right.. 

But it's cool, guys.. continue the dick-riding.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 25, 2012)

Shion with dat overzealous aloofness 

Speaking for myself, ain't no riding present, I'm just looking forward to the consoles potential. You wanna see me in dickriding mode? Go to the Last of Us thread.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 25, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Shion with dat overzealous aloofness


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfltWviMqmQ&hd=1[/YOUTUBE]

After the fiasco of RE6, this game is looking much better. I am hyped


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 25, 2012)

Doesn't look bad..


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 25, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Fucking nobody.




Of course they'll be people camping out. It's called Black Friday and people will be in line waiting to buy Flat Screen TVs, Laptops and other electronics. 

And I'll be home living comfortably laughing at them since all my shopping will have been done months in advanced


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 25, 2012)

I buy everything on tax free day XD


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 25, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> looks epic..


 I fixed it for you 

Seriously tho, Dat Zombi U


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 25, 2012)

That shit looks like its going to be aggravating XD


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 25, 2012)

left 4 dead + dark souls = greatest game of all tiem


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 25, 2012)

^ Dark Souls really?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm liking the ZombieU game more and more with each passing day. 
I guess my purchases will include ZombieU, Super Mario BrosU, and a WiiU branded Wiimote.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 25, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> ^ Dark Souls really?



Yeah, I think one of the developers said that they went very Dark Souls in terms of the difficulty. Normally, that'd be a huge red flag as far as I'm concerned, but it's horror, so it's different. 



Kira Yamato said:


> Of course they'll be people camping out. It's called Black Friday and people will be in line waiting to buy Flat Screen TVs, Laptops and other electronics.
> 
> And I'll be home living comfortably laughing at them since all my shopping will have been done months in advanced



Dat Amazon 

Though to be fair, I hear most of the Black Friday madness stuff is heavily exaggerated to the point of being myth, conjured up by (get this) retailers to make Black Friday look the hypest day ever.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 25, 2012)

Lol I really need to win that gamestop promotion now XD A free HDTV AND A WII U WITH 8 FLIPPING GAMES XD
Right now
Zombie U, Assasins Creed, NSMBU,Monster Hunter, and maybe Ninja Gaiden( kinda on the fence with this one, I havent played Ninja gaiden since the old platformers so XD)
have my interest.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Oct 25, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Certainly not Triforce Johnson





Nmaster64 said:


>


That makes 3 of us 


Kira Yamato said:


> I'm liking the ZombieU game more and more with each passing day.
> I guess my purchases will include ZombieU, Super Mario BrosU, and a WiiU branded Wiimote.


First thing Imma do when I get it, will be orgasm a million times, I may get some on that controller screen.

Then I will turn off my lights and play some ZombieU.

And if friend codes are still around in the Wii U. I will toss it out the window


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 25, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Dat Amazon
> 
> Though to be fair, I hear most of the Black Friday madness stuff is heavily exaggerated to the point of being myth, conjured up by (get this) retailers to make Black Friday look the hypest day ever.



I was always under the impression that stories of people being trampled to death and/or shot would _discourage_ people from venturing out, not draw them in


----------



## Shirker (Oct 25, 2012)

Ya'd think that buuut...


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 26, 2012)

heylove said:


> It's the release date for the Wii U in general.



Thanks, I had been hearing rumors (like, a lot of them) that it was just the pre-order release date.

Gotta love fucking rumors...


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 26, 2012)

Do I sense a bit of dumbassery going on here??


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 26, 2012)

*Zombi U screens:*


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 26, 2012)

See, those are good screens.


----------



## dream (Oct 26, 2012)

Good riddance, would much rather not have Origin infect the Wii U.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 26, 2012)

What does it matter if it does or doesn't?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 26, 2012)

Because the run the shitty outhouse?


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 26, 2012)

and... why does THAT matter?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 26, 2012)

I dunno I dont know what the fuck it is anyway, I dont pay attention to EA's bullshittery that they run erryday


----------



## dream (Oct 26, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> What does it matter if it does or doesn't?



I dislike Origin and would prefer to see it fail.  That's all.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 26, 2012)

So if it's 'hating' that we are doing.. then this is my cup of tea.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 26, 2012)

Yeah, the fuck is this origin shit anyway?


----------



## dream (Oct 26, 2012)

Origin is basically a digital distribution platform similar to Valve's Steam.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 26, 2012)

And given how shitty EA's business practices are, its no wonder you hate that shit XD


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 26, 2012)

I never gave two shits about EA...


----------



## DedValve (Oct 26, 2012)

Ea themselves say that valves steam constant super sales, promotion of indie developers and treating customers with care and respect are ruining the gaming industry which gives us an insight on how origin operates


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm thinking of adding a 3rd game to my launch day lineup. I think Nintendo Land should be the game to round out the group (NSMBU, ZombieU and Nintendo Land) unless there are any other suggestions?


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 26, 2012)

Yeah.. not mario and not nintendo land.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 26, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Ea themselves say that valves steam constant super sales, promotion of indie developers and treating customers with care and respect are ruining the gaming industry which gives us an insight on how origin operates



Translation: VALVE HAS ALL THE MONEY, BWAAAAAAAAAAH! I WANT SOME OF THAT GREASE BURGER MONEY THAT GABEN MAKES.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 26, 2012)

Why dont you check wikipedia Touwa kun theres alot of interesting things coming out on launch day.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 26, 2012)

Or an ACTUAL source..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 26, 2012)

*EA confirms Need for Speed: Most Wanted on Wii U in 2013*



> "We are very excited to deliver Need for Speed: Most Wanted on more platforms and to more gamers. Starting Oct. 30, Most Wanted will be available on X360, PS3, PS Vita, Android and iOS. Then in 2013, Nintendo fans will be able to experience what it means to be Most Wanted amongst their friends on the Wii U." -


 EA rep


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 26, 2012)

Again? 

Not that shit again... it's been YEARS. 

WHY keep bringing it back?? It's like fucking Mario.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 26, 2012)

*ACKKstudio is bringing Two Brothers to the Wii U eShop*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uz_mcZ64lmg&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]



> - Ackkstudios are now officially Wii U developers
> - Team has around 17 employees
> - “Two Brothers” heading to the Wii U’s eShop
> - Visuals are a homage to the Ga
> ...



*The Road to becoming a Wii U developer*



> Back in early October, I wrote an article where I interviewed Two Tribes, Martin Hollis, and  Bertil H?rberg about their experiences working with Nintendo.  In that same article, I interviewed indie developers (like Ackkstudios) who never worked with Nintendo about what they think of the Wii U.
> 
> Nintendo read the article and contacted me about it.  I helped Brian Allanson at Ackkstudios get into direct contact with the right people at Nintendo in charge of bringing new games to the eShop.  I stayed updated with them throughout the process.  It seems like Nintendo made things very smooth for them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 26, 2012)

​


> Nintendo has announced that there?s currently 250,000 eager gamers on GameStop?s waiting list for Wii U. GameStop hasn?t revealed just how many Wii U units it will receive on November 18th. Nintendo UK confirmed yesterday that launch stock will be tight, but they will be providing a steady stream on consoles in the run up to Christmas.


----------



## DedValve (Oct 26, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Translation: VALVE HAS ALL THE MONEY, BWAAAAAAAAAAH! I WANT SOME OF THAT GREASE BURGER MONEY THAT GABEN MAKES.




They also said in another interview that "humans" are interesting creatures. I'm scared D:


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 26, 2012)

They're going to rip out your insides and fill it with shit.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 26, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]2S5n6PooJck[/YOUTUBE]
5:10-6:02


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 26, 2012)

DedValve said:


> They also said in another interview that "humans" are interesting creatures. I'm scared D:



Sherlock holmes thinks your a puzzle


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 26, 2012)

Game Grumps is fucking stupid.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 26, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Game Grumps is fucking stupid.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 26, 2012)

Tell me i'm wrong, mothafucka.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 26, 2012)

Eh, okay, yeah they *are* pretty stupid, but shut up I like 'em


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 27, 2012)

Guys;



> There's a great Zombi U interview in french print magazine IG.
> 
> We learn the best Ubisoft play-tester took 12h30mn to reach level 14 (out of 17).
> 
> ...


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 27, 2012)

So... it's going to have _few_ bugs, then?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 27, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> So... it's going to have _few_ bugs, then?



Shion, Nintendo sent that team for that, to find bugs and fix it.. It is a quality team..


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 27, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Shion, Nintendo sent that team for that, to find bugs and fix it.. It is a quality team..



Oh, sure it is!

But it ain't a fuckin Mario game.

Fuckers may be a good team, but they ain't perfect. 

This year, I learned not to trust Nintendo's shit, but here's hoping.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 27, 2012)

Nintendo sent their A-team to vet ZombiU? That's pretty cool.

Here's hoping there's still a few exploits left, seems like it has speedrunning potential.


----------



## dream (Oct 27, 2012)

Nmaster64 said:


> Here's hoping there's still a few exploits left, seems like it has speedrunning potential.



Someone will beat this in two hours.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 27, 2012)

*Wii U new Friend Code function tibit?*



> "Also, on Nintendo platforms up to this point, in order to become friends with people on the same system (specified people with whom you could exchange data), you were required to mutually enter numbers called "Friend Codes." This was set in place in order to prevent negative gameplay experiences caused by a few people who might derive pleasure from anonymously harassing strangers, so that games could be played without that worry. *On the Wii U, you can become friends with people who share your tastes through the Miiverse, so increasing the number of people to enjoy games with is its critical mission." -Satoru Iwata*





And no guys this is definitely NOTHING like the previous Friend Code functions on the Wii/3DS.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 27, 2012)

Nintendo Directs is one of the best idea Nintendo ever came out with, like seriously..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 27, 2012)

*RUMOR - The reason why EA is holding back Need for Speed: Most Wanted until 2013*

This info comes from ShockingAlberto, who has gotten inside information in the past.

*About six months after the release of Hot Pursuit, Nintendo, EA, and Criterion were working on Wii U devkits to port the engine to the system. Somewhere along the line, EA got really insistent about Autolog being mandatory for anyone with a Nintendo Network ID (which, back then, did not have a name or enough information for EA to go on). Something broke down and EA decided Need for Speed did not need to be a Wii U launch title.*

Seems like EA and Nintendo have a rather strained relationship at the start of the Wii U. There's support for the system, but something seems fishy. I sure hope I'm just reading into things and everything is actually okay.



according to him, the game is done. Ready to ship. That bad blood between EA & Nintendo after the Origin stuff is going strong.  EA stop being salty.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 27, 2012)

EA being dumbfucks?

Color me surprised.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 27, 2012)

You better be sarcastic there dude^


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 27, 2012)

Where's the Wii U version???


----------



## Akakomuma (Oct 27, 2012)

Perhaps it's like SEGA racing where they didn't reveal the Wii U version on the ads till later.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 27, 2012)

I don't expect a Wii U version..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 27, 2012)

The thing is coming in 2013, they could just port the game on the Wii U and have it a part of the multiplatform lineup. Srsly, i hear people say Ninty would need this for more West third party support and a different perception to what core gamers would think on their own console. :/


----------



## vanhellsing (Oct 27, 2012)

and was thinking that nintendo and rockstar have a bad business relationship


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 27, 2012)

Unless money-hatting isn't out of the question....


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 27, 2012)

Rockstar hints before that they don't like the Wii U..Plus they don't want to fund Borderlands 2 port to the Wii U too. That message is loud and clear.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 27, 2012)

I thought that was take-two who said that (with how they weren't going to be optimistic about the console ti'll they see it's potential userbase), given with how the are said to be publishers and that Rocksteady are the ones supposedly to call the shots.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 27, 2012)

rockstar aint a publisher


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 27, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Eh, okay, yeah they *are* pretty stupid, but shut up I like 'em



[YOUTUBE]7kRYzOOCHvY[/YOUTUBE]
well they even admit it


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 27, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> rockstar aint a publisher



I _never_ said that.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 27, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Rockstar hints before that they don't like the Wii U..Plus they don't want to fund Borderlands 2 port to the Wii U too. That message is loud and clear.



Borderlands is meh. Grand theft auto as a series sucks. 

Its animal crossing with tits n guns


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 28, 2012)

Therefore it's better than animal crossing. 

Then again, I never gave a fuck about it either.

I care not if it goes to Wii U or if it doesn't.. 

Those peeps complaining about it not being ported to Wii U are being naive as fuck, if not borderline stupid.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 28, 2012)

So serious question.

Do you guys think in a year or two we will see a WiiPad XL with a multi-touch screen? (That seems to be the DS model to Nintendo release structure now)


----------



## Sotei (Oct 28, 2012)

Taleran said:


> So serious question.
> 
> Do you guys think in a year or two we will see a WiiPad XL with a multi-touch screen? (That seems to be the DS model to Nintendo release structure now)





NO. Nintendo might release different 3DS models but only in appearance not in features.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 28, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Where's the Wii U version???



They are probably going to make some other game on the wii u and if it fails then they'll say it justifies GTA not coming to the console.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 28, 2012)

Lego city stories is the Wii U equivalent.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 28, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Lego city stories is the Wii U equivalent.



This right here.

They make it for fucking kids, and then the shit fails.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 28, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Where's the Wii U version???


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 28, 2012)

Lol that's funny shit.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 28, 2012)

@ Hatifnatten


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 28, 2012)

**GTAV NEEDS TO BE IN THE WIIU, GUYS! IT REALLY, REALLY NEEDS, YOU GUYS! FOR SURE!**

Who gives a shit?


----------



## dream (Oct 28, 2012)

I care about GTAV being on the Wii U.  I want Nintendo to dog well and a GTAV version on the Wii U will likely help Nintendo.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 28, 2012)

> **GTAV NEEDS TO BE IN THE WIIU, GUYS! IT REALLY, REALLY NEEDS, YOU GUYS! FOR SURE!**
> 
> Who gives a shit?



Obviously you don't. 

Is it wrong to wish for decent western third party support for a console?

@ Goob

Exactly.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 28, 2012)

But Grand Theft Auto is a Shitty game. It doesnt deserve such High Definition


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 29, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> **GTAV NEEDS TO BE IN THE WIIU, GUYS! IT REALLY, REALLY NEEDS, YOU GUYS! FOR SURE!**
> 
> Who gives a shit?



THANK YOU.

Finally, SOMEONE with common sense!


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 29, 2012)

heylove said:


> I want Nintendo to dog well...


----------



## Corran (Oct 29, 2012)

I was wondering about that too. I thought "dog well" might be some new slang I wasn't hip to


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 29, 2012)

GTA 5 not being on pee U is the clear indication that Rockstar wants this game to be taken seriously.


----------



## Sotei (Oct 29, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> GTA 5 not being on *pee U* is the clear indication that Rockstar wants this game to be taken seriously.




Oh look, a child.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 29, 2012)

Honestly, Lego City looks way more interesting than another fucking GTA.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 29, 2012)

I'll say it looks cool, Lego city that is


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]xgKzsf41-Ds[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 29, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> GTA 5 not being on *pee U* is the clear indication that Rockstar wants this game to be *taken seriously.*



Dude, stop being a narrow-minded child over a console you have no interest in. This is just sad.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 29, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Dude, stop being a narrow-minded child over a console you have no interest in. This is just sad.



How is it narrow minded to consider the decisions being made that will play a part in how something does in a market? To me the narrow minded response is the one everyone else is saying in which oh well no big deal move along nothing to see here HEIL NINTENDO! (see this is a joke much like PeeU is)

Wether anyone in this thread cares about Rockstar or GTA in and of themselves the choice to not put it on a platform that is at the same output power of the two it is coming out for comes across as weird especially when there isn't anything like GTA on Nintendo consoles so it would seemingly be a good way to make extra revenue (like a Cod Blops 2)

Also that Lego game looks like all the rest of the LEGO games, fun for like 6 minutes until the charm wears off and then the exact same thing the rest of the way through.

Dislike the games all you want but Grand Theft Auto continually pushes what we expect from our video games.


EDIT: Thinking about it is all either Rockstar didn't get dev kits in time to tailor something for the WiiU(If this is true expect a WiiU edition like 6-8 months after original release) or they don't give a shit about a touch screen and I am not sure if Nintendo will allow WiiU games that don't utilize it in some way.


----------



## NinjaM (Oct 29, 2012)

Taleran said:


> Dislike the games all you want but Grand Theft Auto continually pushes what we expect from our video games.



This is true. It pushes me to expect better than the game I'm playing half-way through.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]KO6yvBnxkB0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 29, 2012)

i think certain people are just jealous that nintendo is the one who created the most powerful console in the history of all previous consoles


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 29, 2012)

This is getting interesting.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 29, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]KO6yvBnxkB0[/YOUTUBE]



I'm surprised at how large the screen on the gamepad really is. I'm glad they placed it side by side with the 3DSXL for visual reference and a sense of scale.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 29, 2012)

The gamepad is about the same size as the console. Crazy stuff O_O


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 29, 2012)

Console is bigger than I imagined.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 29, 2012)

​


> Nintendo president Satoru Iwata says that the company is considering bringing its Wii U TVii service to both Europe and Japan. So far the service has only been announced for North American consumers, but Iwata says they will share more details regarding Europe and Japan in the not-so-distant future.
> 
> _    ?We are currently considering offering Nintendo TVii in Japan and Europe by taking into account how people watch television in each region, and I believe I will be able to share more details in the not-so-distant future.
> 
> ?In this sense, many partners, including third-party publishers and non-gaming partners, as exemplified by VOD service providers, are seeing a lot of potential in Wii U, especially because it can also be used freely in the living room even if the TV is in use, and there are many possibilities, such as a shopping service or some other service that uses the internet.?_


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 29, 2012)

Nmaster64 said:


> This is true. It pushes me to expect better than the game I'm playing half-way through.



[YOUTUBE]7UuGTQ9Whbg[/YOUTUBE]
Trurly o masteirpeace!


----------



## Aeon (Oct 29, 2012)

So, I went by Best Buy today to see if the Wii U demo station had been setup.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 29, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> THANK YOU.
> 
> Finally, SOMEONE with common sense!



I doubt they even want to play the fucking game, they just want to see it on the console.

It boggles the mind. Rockstar never really was into Nintendo, how is this surprising anyone?


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 29, 2012)

I like GTA just because of the mayhem.


----------



## dream (Oct 29, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I doubt they even want to play the fucking game, they just want to see it on the console.
> 
> It boggles the mind. Rockstar never really was into Nintendo, how is this surprising anyone?



I want to play GTAV and will do so.

Well, that seems to have been because of Nintendo's prior attitude or found the specific hardware to be too weak.  The Wii certainly wouldn't be able to handle GTA4 without Rockstar downgrading the graphics quite a bit, I would imagine that Rockstar wouldn't be too pleased by that.  That said, Rockstar did release a GTA game on the DS so it's not like Rockstar is unwilling to work with Nintendo.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 29, 2012)

​



> Nintendo today revealed additional information about Nintendo Land, a game for the new Wii U console that will give players of all ages a fun, immersive way to discover the one-of-a-kind entertainment experiences offered by the system in both single- and multiplayer game play. Using the Wii U GamePad controller in unique ways, Nintendo Land lets Wii U owners explore a virtual theme park made up of 12 Attractions based on fan-favorite Nintendo game worlds. Both the game and the console will launch across the United States on Nov. 18.
> 
> In addition to previously released information about Attractions like Mario Chase, Metroid Blast, Luigi?s Ghost Mansion, The Legend of Zelda: Battle Quest, Pikmin Adventure, Animal Crossing: Sweet Day, Donkey Kong?s Crash Course, Takamaru?s Ninja Castle and Balloon Trip Breeze, Nintendo has shared the following details about the three remaining Attractions:
> 
> ...






Aeon said:


> So, I went by Best Buy today to see if the Wii U demo station had been setup.



Don't leave me hanging. Was it?


----------



## SenshiManny (Oct 29, 2012)

Aeon said:


> So, I went by Best Buy today to see if the Wii U demo station had been setup.



....go on. Tell us more about your adventure to Best Buy today


----------



## Aeon (Oct 29, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Don't leave me hanging. Was it?



First off, the controller felt really comfortable to me. I played two stages in the Rayman Legends demo. The first one had you use the gamepad midway through the stage to control Murfy? that helps clear the way for Rayman to continue through the stage.

The interesting thing I noticed is that there was like 14 games listed and each had a 'demo' button and all but Rayman Legends had it greyed out.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 29, 2012)

I played the WiiU at a gamestop today after haggling some hookers at the intersection's corner.

Not bad at all.

Feels like a pussy Wii, therefore, comfortable.

Played some fuckin' Rayman game, which peaked my interest since it had music that I enjoyed listening to.

Gamepad is fucking huge, too, as is the screen.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 29, 2012)

fuck rayman legends.. i had high hopes.. but single player being touch screen only is such a massive turn off


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 29, 2012)

Khris said:


> fuck rayman legends.. i had high hopes.. but single player being touch screen only is such a massive turn off



I played the demo on the big screen.

Is it truly, only on the pad?

I was looking into that shit, in all seriousness.

Those who know me, I'm very fucking particular when it comes to what I play... that shit on pad would make me rage.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 29, 2012)

if you're playing alone, i think you have to be the touch screen thing to make way for the platformers(which will be the CPU)..


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 29, 2012)

That's a fucking bitch..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 29, 2012)

Khris said:


> fuck rayman legends.. i had high hopes.. but *single player being touch screen only* is such a massive turn off



Wh--........where did you hear that?


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 29, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Wh--........where did you hear that?



Oh, hey look Khris, I think we might have just ruined a fan-girl's dreams.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 29, 2012)

in a gameplay commentary(by one of the dev guys) video once..

EDIT: oh wait got some confirmation..



"you’ll control Murphy for roughly half of the game, and then you’ll take control of Rayman for the rest of the game."

still a turn off IMO, but a bit tolerable to know that its not all like this..


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 30, 2012)

Are you sure you didn't mislead the dev quotes in the video? I thought you were only required (or optional?) to have that one helper on our touch screen to guid you through certain platforms while 89% of the levels consisting of yourself.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 30, 2012)

added confirmation in my post..


----------



## Aeon (Oct 30, 2012)

Khris said:


> in a gameplay commentary(by one of the dev guys) video once..
> 
> EDIT: oh wait got some confirmation..
> 
> ...



Oh wow, I didn't know this. I thought it was like that stage only that I played. Well that kills the bit of interest I got from playing the demo.



"Shion" said:


> Played some fuckin' Rayman game, which peaked my interest since it had music that I enjoyed listening to.



Yeah, I also liked the music.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 30, 2012)

Aeon said:


> Yeah, I also liked the music.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow, I didn't know this. I thought it was like that stage only that I played. Well that kills the bit of interest I got from playing the demo.



Yup.

Turned me the fuck off, too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 30, 2012)

erm.. did i just break Asakuna no Senju's will? 

fuck yeah i have cock haki


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 30, 2012)

Khris said:


> erm.. did i just break Asakuna no Senju's will?
> 
> fuck yeah i have cock haki



Just like fucking a virgin.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 30, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Just like fucking a virgin.



not what a certain someone's maternal parent said


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 30, 2012)

Khris said:


> not what a certain someone's maternal parent said



Ye damn straight. 

She don't swallow, bra.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 30, 2012)

so a man is still a virgin until somebody swallows his man juice? 

well, any volunteers?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 30, 2012)

*Ubisoft - People underestimating Wii U's power to break-through, could turn retail around*



> "I think the challenge is to get people to understand what it is that the GamePad brings to gaming. They did this sort of infomercial-type ad [in the U.K.] that says 'it does this and it does this!' I really think that just shows you they're trying to find ways to show people before they actually get their hands on the thing. I think they had the same problem with the Wii.
> 
> Innovation like that is very hard to grasp as a consumer, until you actually see it, because it's not something you're asking for necessarily. ... You're not going to 'get it' from a trailer." most of the industry is underestimating the break-through that the Wii U represents."


 - Tony Key, Ubisoft's senior vice president of sales and marketing

Mr. Key also said that the Wii U could have what it takes to turn the slow retail situation around.



> "Retail has the same problems as a lot of us right now. Consumers are less excited about console games right now. When you look at retail, there's a lot of things you could point to as to why it's declining - but nobody ever says 'consumers are bored.' When new hardware comes along, you can't predict what impact that's going to have on the console business. And if people really go crazy over the Wii U, then retail is going to be the first to see the benefit of that. It's just what the industry needs right now."


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 30, 2012)

*Wii U deluxe bundle - full digital promotion details*


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 30, 2012)

That's a pretty good incentive as opposed to lack of one.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 30, 2012)

Watch, games are going to be like 100,000,000 points and shit. lol


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 30, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Watch, games are going to be like 100,000,000 points and shit. lol



That doesn't even make sense, stop spouting shit.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 30, 2012)

I better be able to find a deluxe on Launch........fucking Nintendo.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 30, 2012)

Violent-nin said:


> I better be able to find a deluxe on Launch........fucking Nintendo.


 I pre ordered the Basic and now I feel like hunting down the Deluxe but man we don't have the Zombi U deluxe edition and that is what is making me stay put..


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 30, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I pre ordered the Basic and now I feel like hunting down the Deluxe but man we don't have the Zombi U deluxe edition and that is what is making me stay put..



I can still get the Basic but I don't want it, I want the Deluxe. I'm waiting on friends at Best Buy and Gamestop to give me information on how much Deluxe's they'll get from Nintendo on launch.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 30, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> That doesn't even make sense, stop spouting shit.



Don't hold your breath.

I may not be wrong.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 30, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Don't hold your breath.
> 
> I may not be wrong.



Except it's already confirmed that one point = one cent. So games can't be 10000000 points.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Oct 30, 2012)

IM SO FUCKING READY FOR THIS SYSTEM!! FUCK!
Im gonna freeze myself until its out.

I just wanna ejaculate all over that fucking screen controller!! FUCK


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 30, 2012)

The fuck is wrong with you man? You need to grow a tumor  in your balls.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 31, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Except it's already confirmed that one point = one cent. So games can't be 10000000 points.



You honestly think I was serious about that number? It was an obvious over exaggeration. 

The games aren't going to be cheap, is what I meant. 


Mexican God Lvl 3 said:


> IM SO FUCKING READY FOR THIS SYSTEM!! FUCK!
> Im gonna freeze myself until its out.
> 
> I just wanna ejaculate all over that fucking screen controller!! FUCK



I like this guy. ^


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 31, 2012)

Almost 6 dollars back is pretty good as far as things go brand new.
They have 119 games on eshop, needs more :/


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 31, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> You honestly think I was serious about that number? It was an obvious over exaggeration.
> 
> The games aren't going to be cheap, is what I meant.



They'll be worth the same amount they always were. We already have the eShop, you know.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 31, 2012)

*Rumor: 3D Enabled on the Gamepad*



> Recently, 3D has been a big topic and a big subject in terms of the future of entertainment. With the rise of glasses-less stereoscopic 3D of the Nintendo 3DS and 3D console gaming on the big screen, there is still room for more surprises. What would it be like to see 3D gaming from the Wii U Gamepad? Come find out.
> 
> Today, Ubisoft Montreal was holding a huge launch event for the release of their new AAA title, Assassin's Creed III. IMGMR was honored to attend the event and we got some nice information regarding the Wii U version. According to a Product Manager from Ubisoft, the game is playable in 3D with the help of 3D glasses. With a 3D enabled television, the game can be enjoyed in full 3D both on the big screen and the Gamepad screen at the same time.
> 
> Although this was not tested first-hand, it would be a great experience to try out. How will this work in terms of experience, we cannot say as of now. It would still be a great feature to try out. The rep also said that they are looking into ways of using the sensor bar on the Wii U Gamepad for future projects. How will games use this feature? Will it be so easy to use? How will 3D look like on the Gamepad? Predictions and speculations are ever so fun.



​


----------



## dream (Oct 31, 2012)

Well, if that is true then that would explain the price of the gamepad a bit.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 31, 2012)

That shit being touchscreen is enough to explain its price... 

If anything, I think a 3D enabled pad bullshit will be out in a year or so.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 31, 2012)

Violent-nin said:


> I can still get the Basic but I don't want it, I want the Deluxe. I'm waiting on friends at Best Buy and Gamestop to give me information on how much Deluxe's they'll get from Nintendo on launch.



Is on Target right now. I don't know how long is going to last..


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## "Shion" (Oct 31, 2012)

No clue who either of those fucks are...


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 31, 2012)

*IGN: The Redemption of New Super Mario Bros. U*



> Five months ago, I felt optimistic about one of Nintendo?s two New Super Mario Bros. titles. The other seemed far less impressive, lacking truly original ideas or execution. But that?s always been the challenge of this particular retro-themed series ? can it simultaneously balance old school platforming while adding something we haven?t seen before?
> 
> If you asked me around E3 2012, I would have said New Super Mario Bros. 2 for the Nintendo 3DS would accomplish that. New Super Mario Bros. U seemed to lack those qualities. True, it was the first HD Mario title, but its level design seemed uninspired, and allowing a fifth player to place blocks in the world through the GamePad was hardly something that seemed noteworthy.
> 
> ...



​


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 31, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> *IGN: The Redemption of New Super Mario Bros. U*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Only Mario games I truly enjoyed were SM World for SNES, and Mario Sunshine for GC, not to mention MK.

Now, I'm not going to fully believe this article.. Pretty much because it's just one fucker's opinion, which could also be a fan-boy.

I'll wait for a couple more reviews of the game, but as it stands, I may start looking into it.

Fucking Mario...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 31, 2012)

What Death-kun said.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Oct 31, 2012)

YO , when Im playing that shit in my house.

People over will be like " Yo bro, Can I touch that shit???


Then I will be like " GET THE FUCK OUTTA HERE, THIS IS MY WII U"

Then I will slap the shit out of them and continue playing zombieU.

My pops will be all like " Yo broski, u have been playing way too much, give it a break and do something else."

Then I will be like " HELL NAW POPS , THIS THE MUFCKIN WII U, GET ON MY LEVEL."

And then I flip the table of food he prepared. 

Hope its not cold as hell when I camp out for it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 1, 2012)

I just can't be excited for Mario games anymore. Not that they're bad or anything, they're still perfectly solid platformers but since they peaked in their 3D experimental phase with Mario Galaxy 1 & 2, they just resort to churning "Mario:Nostalgia edition with a gimmick" and the U version is no different. Rayman looks much better than it.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 1, 2012)

I dunno, I think 3D Land was a masterpiece, and that came out last year. NSMB2 was mostly the same old, but it had very good level design. At first I was reluctant to get NSMBU, but if it's as "fresh" and "different" as that reviewer claims it to be, then I'll definitely get it. NSMBU could be the pinnacle of 2D Mario if Nintendo pulls it off right.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 1, 2012)

Geez, we do not share the same opinions, bro. 3D Land was the blandest, most unimaginative Mario game I've ever played. It lacked soul to me, pure and simple.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 1, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Geez, we do not share the same opinions, bro. 3D Land was the blandest, most unimaginative Mario game I've ever played. It lacked soul to me, pure and simple.



I'm with this fucker. ^


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 1, 2012)

Wow, really? I thought it was an awesome game, gave me a very SMB3-ish vibe. I liked the whole 2D Mario combined with 3D Mario concept, and it provided a decent challenge. It's a short game if you only play the main worlds, but those secret worlds are great.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm team Mario Sunshine. 

Now that was good shit.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 1, 2012)

*Slowly raises hand*

Sorry, Death, I'm also gonna have take Shion and other Death's side on this one. Now, as far as 3D Land being the most unimaginative Mario game? Hah! Psht, yeah, okay... but I _do_ agree that while it was pretty fun for what it was, I kinda forgot about it after beating it; same goes for some of Mario's other most recent ventures.

IGN made Mario Bros WiiU look hella attractive, but I gotta admit, I'm still a bit nervous about purchasing it.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 1, 2012)

....Am I the only one here who thinks Bringerpt is gonna shit himself when he realizes that Mario is better than the huge turn off that is Rayman Legends?


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 1, 2012)

Oh well, different strokes for different blokes.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 1, 2012)

You're not going turbo are you?
[YOUTUBE]k8hb6Ldy5eA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]IhG5PHUY7jc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]7dbGJieRaH0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ultimania (Nov 1, 2012)

Super Mario Sunshine is a load of crap. Super Mario 3D Land is decent, but nothing special. New Super Mario Bros. 2 is better...but that's not saying much. The last spectacular Mario game was Super Mario Galaxy 2, and I don't expect New Super Mario Bros. U to be in that same category. It looks better than New Super Mario Bros. 2, but that's also not saying much.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 1, 2012)

Sunshine is good


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 1, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]7dbGJieRaH0[/YOUTUBE]



WUBWUBWUB?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 1, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]7dbGJieRaH0[/YOUTUBE]



I actually preferred this over the UK WiiU commercial, especially if it's geared towards the casual gamer.


----------



## Ultimania (Nov 1, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Sunshine is good



LOL, it's not. That game was utter garbage. I enjoyed Luigi's Mansion far more than that crap.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 1, 2012)

Ultimania said:


> LOL, it's not. That game was utter garbage. I enjoyed Luigi's Mansion far more than that crap.


Bullshit the game is fun.
Fine then tell me why it was garbage then.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 1, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]7dbGJieRaH0[/YOUTUBE]



Lacked zombies, but good commercial.


----------



## Ultimania (Nov 1, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Bullshit the game is fun.
> Fine then tell me why it was garbage then.



FLUDD made Mario not move as freely as he did in Super Mario 64. Levels had the same theme over and over (tropical island setting). Objective to reach Bowser was not as clear as in Super Mario 64. It was not nearly as fun as Super Mario 64, and so forth. It might be a good game, but it was a horrible Mario game. That's why I called it garbage.

People need to quit treating Mario like he's a god. He's an overrated franchise that Nintendo has been milking the hell out of here lately. The 2D Sonic games are better than any 2D Mario game (except maybe Yoshi's Island, but that's not a Mario game). Sonic is better than Mario when it comes to 2D, while Mario is better at 3D. However, Sunshine and 3D Land are utter jokes, lol.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 1, 2012)

Would take Sonic Colours over any mario platformer, srs.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 1, 2012)

Ultimania said:


> FLUDD made Mario not move as freely as he did in Super Mario 64. Levels had the same theme over and over (tropical island setting). Objective to reach Bowser was not as clear as in Super Mario 64. It was not nearly as fun as Super Mario 64, and so forth. It might be a good game, but it was a horrible Mario game. That's why I called it garbage.
> 
> People need to quit treating Mario like he's a god. He's an overrated franchise that Nintendo has been milking the hell out of here lately. The 2D Sonic games are better than any 2D Mario game (except maybe Yoshi's Island, but that's not a Mario game). Sonic is better than Mario when it comes to 2D, while Mario is better at 3D. However, Sunshine and 3D Land are utter jokes, lol.












1.Fludd isn't a flying cap he's pack that pumps out streams of water pushing huge amounts of force downwards. So or course he is. That's the point. Mario can still jump around and stuff.
2. You are on a damn tropical vacation island of course it's mainly tropical. Of course you are going to ignore the weird space moments that gave birth to mario galaxy.
3. And you think it should be? I think it really shouldn't be all the time.
4. Mario 64 hasn't aged as well as you think like say Majora's mask or Ocarina of time which have aged better.
It's a Mario game that's different not garbage.

Second part
[YOUTUBE]sap2hfA-pHg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 1, 2012)

Kid thinks that 2D Sonic is better than 2D Mario...

Come on now, son..

There are some things that EVERYONE can agree on, and that ain't one of them.


----------



## Ultimania (Nov 1, 2012)

LOL at everyone disagreeing with me. Poor Mario didn't stand a chance against Sonic back in the 16-bit wars. The only reason everyone is saying ''LOL, Mario is better'' is because everybody thinks Nintendo is perfect for some damn reason. Nope, both Sony and Sega are better than Nintendo. Nintendo is better than Microsoft, but that's not saying much. 

Sunshine is an utter joke. Super Mario 64 has aged just fine aside from the graphics of course. People just don't want to admit the truth. 

Super Mario World is fun, but Super Mario Bros. 3 is better than it. Hell, there hasn't been a better 2D Mario game since Super Mario Bros. 3 (unless you count Yoshi's Island as a Mario game). Even Kirby has more creativity than Mario does. 

Get your cocks out of Nintendo's pussy and be realistic. She (and Mario) isn't that hot anymore.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 1, 2012)

Ultimania said:


> LOL at everyone disagreeing with me. Poor Mario didn't stand a chance against Sonic back in the 16-bit wars. The only reason everyone is saying ''LOL, Mario is better'' is because everybody thinks Nintendo is perfect for some damn reason. Nope, both Sony and Sega are better than Nintendo. Nintendo is better than Microsoft, but that's not saying much.
> 
> Sunshine is an utter joke. Super Mario 64 has aged just fine aside from the graphics of course. People just don't want to admit the truth.
> 
> ...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 1, 2012)

Ultimania said:


> LOL at everyone disagreeing with me. Poor Mario didn't stand a chance against Sonic back in the 16-bit wars. The only reason everyone is saying ''LOL, Mario is better'' is because everybody thinks Nintendo is perfect for some damn reason. Nope, both Sony and Sega are better than Nintendo. Nintendo is better than Microsoft, but that's not saying much.
> 
> Sunshine is an utter joke. Super Mario 64 has aged just fine aside from the graphics of course. People just don't want to admit the truth.
> 
> ...



You should go do some stand up comedy because I'm laughing my ass off here.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 1, 2012)

... Did this dumbfuck just say that the pineapple controller company is better than Nintendo..

This little shit hasnt even seen Aoi Cheusenkin sekai


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 1, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> ... Did this dumbfuck just say that the pineapple controller company is better than Nintendo..
> 
> This little shit hasnt even seen Aoi Cheusenkin sekai



Me neither, lol. 

But yeah, the kid is an obvious fanboy.

@Kid:

Hey.

Fuck you.


----------



## Ultimania (Nov 1, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> ... Did this dumbfuck just say that the pineapple controller company is better than Nintendo..
> 
> This little shit hasnt even seen Aoi Cheusenkin sekai



Aoi Cheusenkin sekai must be nothing special since I can't even find it on Google. You mad, bro?


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 1, 2012)

Ultimania said:


> Aoi Cheusenkin sekai must be nothing special since I can't even find it on Google. You mad, bro?



I'm liking this idiot more and more..


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 1, 2012)

Ultimania said:


> Aoi Cheusenkin sekai must be nothing special since I can't even find it on Google. You mad, bro?



Aoi Sekai no Chuushin de is what he meant.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 1, 2012)

Nah, this bro is observing ya turd ass.  Cant even tell I spelled that shit wrong kehehe


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 1, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Aoi Sekai no Chuushin de is what he meant.



Ok.. now I'm mad, bro..


----------



## Ultimania (Nov 1, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Me neither, lol.
> 
> But yeah, the kid is an obvious fanboy.




Not a fanboy. I never said Nintendo was bad. I just said that they are not perfect like the millions of Nintendo fanboys claim on this site. God forbid that I say Nintendo is not perfect, because they can _never_ do anything wrong. Nintendo 64 is still their best console. The Wii U doesn't excite me like everyone else. Why should I be excited when the PS3 has everything the Wii U has, and then some? Maybe it will be worth buying in two years, but it's worth nothing right now.

I didn't think there were legions of Nintendo fanboys on this site, but what do I know? Now, excuse me while I go play more Donkey Kong 64. 




> @Kid:
> 
> Hey.
> 
> Fuck you.



Boobs or GTFO.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 1, 2012)

Ultimania said:


> Not a fanboy. I never said Nintendo was bad. I just said that they are not perfect like the millions of Nintendo fanboys claim on this site. God forbid that I say Nintendo is not perfect, because they can _never_ do anything wrong. Nintendo 64 is still their best console. The Wii U doesn't excite me like everyone else. Why should I be excited when the PS3 has everything the Wii U has, and then some? Maybe it will be worth buying in two years, but it's worth nothing right now.
> 
> I didn't think there were legions of Nintendo fanboys on this site, but what do I know? Now, excuse me while I go play more Donkey Kong 64.
> 
> ...



Fanboy for Sonic. I was not specific. 

And I ain't got no boobs, son, but if you wanna see a cock...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 1, 2012)

PS3 is a shit console design wise, the XBOX 360 is designed better. Its highly inconsistent too, its only worth it if your addicted to the anime industry or like JRPGs.


----------



## Ultimania (Nov 1, 2012)

Ahh, THAT. Yes, I've heard of it, but forgot the name. I'll watch or read Aoi Sekai no Chuushin de sometime, but that is heavily biased toward Nintendo, lol.


----------



## Ultimania (Nov 1, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> PS3 is a shit console design wise, the XBOX 360 is designed better. Its highly inconsistent too, its only worth it if your addicted to the anime industry or like JRPGs.



I loled at that post so much. My second dead 360 says hi.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 1, 2012)

Shit.. I _still_ dunno, or care too much, what the fuck that is..

Looks like Fire Emblem BS to me..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 1, 2012)

Its a tits and ass  army anime where ninteldo is running the country and the kingdom of Segua is about to die but Sonic comes to the rescue , he's taught by a hole plugger who's based off Tetris.

Its so bad its fucking hilarious, but eh Ive seen worse XD

By the way thats Mario on Yoshi Shion XD

Yeah you just lost all credibility Ultima, its not nintendo biased at all XD


----------



## Shirker (Nov 1, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Launch vid*



Hey! Hey, UK! UK!! Hey!

... This is how you promote a product to the casual market.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Sunshine is good



Agreed. Game is underrated as shit.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 1, 2012)

Ultimania said:


> I loled at that post so much. My second dead 360 says hi.



Design wise, its much more friendly to produce for it, hardware wise, well Microsoft is shit when it comes to games.

PS3's are just a giant effing microwave anyway


----------



## Shirker (Nov 1, 2012)

Gonna have to agree. Out of all the consoles in my house, I get the most use out of my PS3, that said, Sony have proven enough times that they're kind of incompetent and overzealous when it comes to hardware. Only recently have they managed to figure out how business wor--



...never mind


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 1, 2012)

Ultimania said:


> I loled at that post so much. My second dead 360 says hi.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 1, 2012)

more than never I would love to be a mod in here.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 1, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> more than never I would love to be a mod in here.



Go for it.
There are worse people


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 1, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> more than never I would love to be a mod in here.



I would love to be a mod in there, too. 

Imagine that.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 1, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> more than never I would love to be a mod in here.



More than Never?

What you did there.

I see it.


----------



## Ultimania (Nov 1, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> Its a tits and ass  army anime where ninteldo is running the country and the kingdom of Segua is about to die but Sonic comes to the rescue , he's taught by a hole plugger who's based off Tetris.
> 
> Its so bad its fucking hilarious, but eh Ive seen worse XD
> 
> ...



Oops, forgot to put probably in there.  But anything with tits and ass is good, Nintendo biased or not. :ho



> Design wise, its much more friendly to produce for it, hardware wise, well Microsoft is shit when it comes to games.
> 
> PS3's are just a giant effing microwave anyway.



Seriously, is that the best you could come up with? Sigh...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 1, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Gonna have to agree. Out of all the consoles in my house, I get the most use out of my PS3, that said, Sony have proven enough times that they're kind of incompetent and overzealous when it comes to hardware. Only recently have they managed to figure out how business wor--
> 
> 
> 
> ...never mind



I've gotten around 40 games for the 360.
admittedly I want to play some of the games on ps3, but it still costs too much.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 1, 2012)

Well Im not going to play Bayonetta on some Bottle necked shit .

Im content with playing tales on that shit though.

BUT I CANT EVEN PLAY TALES OF REBIRTH BECAUSE OF REGION LOCKING SO I IsNT CONTENT FOR SHIT.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 1, 2012)

Ultimania said:


> Seriously, is that the best you could come up with? Sigh...



[YOUTUBE]mdjLBYxAcUI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 1, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]mdjLBYxAcUI[/YOUTUBE]



That shit was fucking beast.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 1, 2012)

You sound like the guy who gives me ham at publix^


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 1, 2012)

If the U.S. commercial is marketing itself to the casual crowd as it appears, then I wonder if it had done enough to convince the audience that the Wii U is a completely new system and not an add-on.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> There are worse people



My ears are burning.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 1, 2012)

Yeah I couldnt dig the commercial at all since I was kinda worried about that^


----------



## Sotei (Nov 1, 2012)

Ultimania said:


> FLUDD made Mario not move as freely as he did in Super Mario 64. Levels had the same theme over and over (tropical island setting). Objective to reach Bowser was not as clear as in Super Mario 64. It was not nearly as fun as Super Mario 64, and so forth. It might be a good game, but it was a horrible Mario game. That's why I called it garbage.
> 
> People need to quit treating Mario like he's a god. He's an overrated franchise that Nintendo has been milking the hell out of here lately. *The 2D Sonic games are better than any 2D Mario game (except maybe Yoshi's Island, but that's not a Mario game). Sonic is better than Mario when it comes to 2D,* while Mario is better at 3D. However, Sunshine and 3D Land are utter jokes, lol.




No.............................. No.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 1, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> I'm team Mario *Galaxy*.
> 
> Now that was good shit.



Fixed. 

Sunshine became "meh" to me after the second half. So i'm siding with Death-kun honestly. 3DLand & Galaxy were more fun and entertaining imo.



> No.............................. No.



Bring up Sonic 4, that'll do wonders for him. :ho


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 1, 2012)

I think that Nintendo missed a huge opportunity to remake Super Mario Sunshine on the Wii with better controls. Aiming the FLUDD with the Wiimote would've been amazing.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 1, 2012)

Remake Sunshine on the Wii? Nah, port it enhanced on the 3DS and then we'll talk. 

Including Wind Waker


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 1, 2012)

*Rayman Legends: 80% platformer in single player mode*



> Remaining 20% are touchscreen based levels, thought for cooperative gameplay.
> These Murfy levels can be played in single player, AI taking care of Rayman, *but they are optional and not mandatory to progress in the main story.*
> 
> The game will include leaderboards for each level, so that we can challenge miiverse friends.





Oh so the little dude is optional to use eh?  

So now does this restore faith to the worried willies on Rayman Legends, Khris?


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 1, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I think that Nintendo missed a huge opportunity to remake Super Mario Sunshine on the Wii with better controls. Aiming the FLUDD with the Wiimote would've been amazing.



Or...they could spend money
A) Getting new exclusives and increase their portfolio
B) Translating some JPN only titles to add some strength to their overseas portfolio
C) Getting some enhanced Ports/remakes of key titles to again increase their portfolio.

other than D) Remaking Sunshine, certainly making money but not enticing anyone outside of their faithful to pick up their console.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 1, 2012)

ensoriki said:


> Or...they could spend money
> A) Getting new exclusives and increase their portfolio
> B) Translating some JPN only titles to add some strength to their overseas portfolio
> C) Getting some enhanced Ports/remakes of key titles to again increase their portfolio.
> ...



I'm talking about Wii, not WiiU. Also, Nintendo spent time integrating Wii controls into Metroid Prime 1 and 2, as well as Pikmin 1 and 2. Why would Sunshine have been such a stretch?


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 1, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I'm talking about Wii, not WiiU. Also, Nintendo spent time integrating Wii controls into Metroid Prime 1 and 2, as well as Pikmin 1 and 2. Why would Sunshine have been such a stretch?



My mind somehow put a U in there.
For Wii it's fine


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 1, 2012)

Yeah, I was talking about Wii, since being able to aim the FLUDD with the Wiimote would've made the controls so much better. If they ever release Sunshine on the WiiU via the eShop I hope they update the controls somewhat.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 1, 2012)

Still surprised at their half ass Console Pokemon efforts.
Like they're afraid of money or something.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 1, 2012)

Pokemon Stadium 3, take all my money.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 1, 2012)

meh I want something revolutionary^
XD style without the shadow mons. 100 story hours!

Meh I want soma bringer, some new nintendo IPs would be fantastic though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 1, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Go for it.
> There are worse people





"Shion" said:


> I would love to be a mod in there, too.
> 
> Imagine that.





ensoriki said:


> More than Never?
> 
> What you did there.
> 
> I see it.





If I was a mod, Death Kun would be the first one to go  like seriously...


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 1, 2012)

What the hell.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 1, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> What the hell.



As a mod, I have to make an example from the group.... You are the lucky one  Shion would be such an easy pick..  For the record it was between you and Aeon.. He makes me gif set.. I need him 


*Spoiler*: __ 



jk...lol




Back on topic, It seem NoA is preparing a series of Ad's with the cubes stuff that we saw in the first commercial.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BF1VdHJu2aY&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7c-tC1B7JI&feature=colike[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Nov 2, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BF1VdHJu2aY&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]



Well, here's to hoping that he manages to achieve his goal.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 2, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> ....Am I the only one here who thinks Bringerpt is gonna shit himself when he realizes that Mario is better than the huge turn off that is Rayman Legends?



I'm judging with what I'm seeing and from what I've been playing. And considering the last Rayman game was much better than any Mario game made in the last 4 years and counting AND coupled with the fact that legends looks even better..yeah, think whatever you want dude but Mario has been stuck in a dredge of repetitiveness and soullessness ever since Nintendo realized remaking the same game over and over was more profitable than actually trying to do something new with the franchise.

Remember 64, Sunshine, Galaxy? Those were the golden years for Mario, now it's just Nintendo's version of Call of Duty. Same shit, different package. With a sprinkle of HEY DO YOU REMEMBER SUPER MARIO 3? AND SUPER MARIO WORLD? IT'S LIKE THAT, PLEASE LIKE MY REFERENCES. WE'RE STILL TOTALLY ORIGINAL AND SHIT. 

That's what happens when Nintendo creates internal "Mario development" schools in their studios. Definition of corporate, quick cash bullshit.

But yeah, I'm gonna go with Death here. Whatever floats your boat and opinions are like assholes and the like.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 2, 2012)

Haters gonna hate.

My dick is large.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]w16pk8X5l0Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 2, 2012)

Games like that die quick.

I, myself, hate singing games.. 

Reminds me of Guitar Hero


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 2, 2012)

Yeah Shion, I don't like those types of game but I am guilty of something I did play Just Dance with my sisters and I had a lot of fun.. About the commercials I wonder if they are going to have an Ad for every launch title..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 2, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I'm judging with what I'm seeing and from what I've been playing. And considering the last Rayman game was much better than any Mario game made in the last 4 years and counting AND coupled with the fact that legends looks even better..yeah, think whatever you want dude but Mario has been stuck in a dredge of repetitiveness and soullessness ever since Nintendo realized remaking the same game over and over game was more profitable than actually trying to do something new with the franchise.
> 
> Remember 64, Sunshine, Galaxy? Those were the golden years for Mario, now it's just Nintendo's version of Call of Duty. Same shit, different package. With a sprinkle of HEY DO YOU REMEMBER SUPER MARIO 3? AND SUPER MARIO WORLD? IT'S LIKE THAT, PLEASE LIKE MY REFERENCES. WE'RE STILL TOTALLY ORIGINAL AND SHIT.
> 
> ...



Dont you know of the gamepad malarkey going on?  Hell I dont even like mario, you need to get off your high horse. I havent  owned a mario game since 2003


----------



## Shirker (Nov 2, 2012)

Actually, I think it's been revealed that the touch screen stuff was optional, check the last page. Not that it mattered in the first damn place....

Other Death comparing the main Mario games to COD makes me all giggly. I feel like the only Mario game that truly did that was NSMB2... okay and maaaybe Galaxy 2 (haven't played it). I mean, I guess it's true that it happened at all in the first place is still a bit of a no-no, but it hasn't reached that level yet. Not nearly.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 2, 2012)

I can't wait until the next 3D Mario comes out on the WiiU and blows everyone away, reigniting everyone's faith in the Mario series.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 2, 2012)

Psht, right. That'd be about as likely as a good Sonic game finally coming out.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbSC5e95k6w[/YOUTUBE]

UK extended Ad..


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 2, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Psht, right. That'd be about as likely as a good Sonic game finally coming out.



People considered Sonic Colors and Sonic Generations good.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 2, 2012)

Sonic Colors and Sonic Generations don't exist as far as the internet gaming populous is concerned.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 2, 2012)

I remember hearing that the Sonic fanbase is so bad that they were angry that old Sonic didn't jump in Generations the exact same way that he did in the old games.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 2, 2012)

We also got pretty pissed off that Classic had a homing attack and that SoA didn't hire Jaleel White to poorly 90s voice-act at us.

We're a unique bunch


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 2, 2012)

'Picky' is also accurate...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 2, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I can't wait until the next 3D Mario comes out on the WiiU and blows everyone away, reigniting everyone's faith in the Mario series.



I'd love that but at this point I have to see it to believe it.



Death-kun said:


> I remember hearing that the Sonic fanbase is so bad that they were angry that old Sonic didn't jump in Generations the exact same way that he did in the old games.



It was more the lack of momentum that the old sonic sections lacked that the original games had but it was still more than playable and workable.

That said, Generations was fucking awesome. Never played Colors though.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 2, 2012)

Colors is pretty good, some people think it's better than Gen. Unfortunately it lacks the replayability that Gen had. It kinda makes up for it by being *much* longer than Gen was, though I guess.


----------



## Ultimania (Nov 2, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]mdjLBYxAcUI[/YOUTUBE]



Funny how you use a video of an exclusive PS3 video to diss the PS3. I like you. 

Oh, and I did enjoy Sonic 4: Episode 1 more than any of the NSMB games. /prepares for shitstorm.

When I say 2D Sonic games being better than Mario games, I should have said most of the ones from the Genesis era until Sonic Rush. Sonic Rush Adventure and Sonic Generations (3DS) weren't exactly golden.



> I remember hearing that the Sonic fanbase is so bad that they were angry that old Sonic didn't jump in Generations the exact same way that he did in the old games.



Or that the ''fans'' were going to boycott Sonic 4: Episode 1 just because Sonic didn't have his classic 90s look....by buying Sonic 1. Needless, to say I'm not that ''kind'' of fan. 



> I'm judging with what I'm seeing and from what I've been playing. And considering the last Rayman game was much better than any Mario game made in the last 4 years and counting AND coupled with the fact that legends looks even better..yeah, think whatever you want dude but Mario has been stuck in a dredge of repetitiveness and soullessness ever since Nintendo realized remaking the same game over and over game was more profitable than actually trying to do something new with the franchise.
> 
> Remember 64, Sunshine, Galaxy? Those were the golden years for Mario, now it's just Nintendo's version of Call of Duty. Same shit, different package. With a sprinkle of HEY DO YOU REMEMBER SUPER MARIO 3? AND SUPER MARIO WORLD? IT'S LIKE THAT, PLEASE LIKE MY REFERENCES. WE'RE STILL TOTALLY ORIGINAL AND SHIT.
> 
> ...



What you said, and you're awesome by the way. Even though I dislike Sunshine, it at least tried to do something different. All of these NSMB games and Super Mario 3D Land just feel like repackaged crap with no ''spirit'' in them like the earlier Mario games.

Yes, I believe that the older 2D Sonic games are more fun than the 2D Mario games. Doesn't mean that I hate Mario by any means. He is just in second place when it comes to platformers for me...wait, maybe third or fourth place. After all, the Donkey Kong Country games and Kirby games are fantastic. But I think something's wrong when Sonic, Rayman, Donkey Kong, and Kirby are shitting on Mario here lately. And no, I haven't played Rayman yet, but I have Origins for my Vita and Wii when I'm ready.

Sonic Generations (HD version), Donkey Kong Country Returns, and Kirby's Return to Dream Land are fantastic games. I'll slap anyone in the face that says that any of the NSMB games (or Super Mario 3D Land) is better than those games.

I'm more excited for Paper Mario: Sticker Star and Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon than New Super Mario Bros. U. It's pretty obvious why.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 2, 2012)

Go play Colors, find it at a store and purchase that shit. It's one of the better Sonic games on the Wii and probably the best Sonic game ever made since SA2 (alongsode Generations). 

Don't worry, Nintendo usually delivers when it comes to a 3D mainline Mario game. I wonder it'll have open level designs while running in 60FPS.


----------



## Ultimania (Nov 2, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Go play Colors, find it at a store and purchase that shit. It's one of the better Sonic games on the Wii and probably the best Sonic game ever made since SA2 (alongsode Generations).
> 
> Don't worry, Nintendo usually delivers when it comes to a 3D mainline Mario game. I wonder it'll have open level designs while running in 60FPS.



Not sure you're talking to me, but I have played and beaten Colors (both versions). It's definitely the best 3D Sonic game aside from Generations.

And yes, Mario is the king of 3D (except for Sunshine and 3D Land). I'm really hyped for whatever 3D Mario game is coming to the Wii U...and hopefully, it will be an open world platformer like Super Mario 64.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]1A4AAxAST_Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ultimania (Nov 2, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]1A4AAxAST_Y[/YOUTUBE]



Thank you for reminding me why I avoided Kinect like the plague. 

Also, this.

[YOUTUBE]LkwRJz1-2Qg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 2, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> *Rayman Legends: 80% platformer in single player mode*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So I was right, people were losing their shit over nothing.

LOL at some of the posters wishing for something to go wrong...


----------



## Coup (Nov 2, 2012)

Been lurking the thread for forever now.

I keep forgetting the rest of the world gets the console a whole 2 weeks before I do .

Incredibly curious about online capabilities.

Fuuuuuu- I can't wait


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 2, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> People considered Sonic Colors and Sonic Generations good.



I can not name one Mario platformer that I prefer over Sonic Colors 

Serious.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 2, 2012)

ensoriki said:


> I can not name one Mario platformer that I prefer over Sonic Colors
> 
> Serious.



Sonic colors isn't that good.
Super paper mario 3


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 2, 2012)

If it's not an RPG, Sports-RPG, or a kart racer, Mario can go fuck himself.

Serious.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 2, 2012)

Now I want to play Sonic Colors... seriously.. Sonic being dead for me since 2003.. maybe is time..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 2, 2012)

Sonic is a waste of money.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 2, 2012)

ensoriki said:


> If it's not an RPG, Sports-RPG, or a kart racer, Mario can go fuck himself.
> 
> Serious.



If it's anything at all Sonic can go fuck himself


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 2, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> If it's anything at all Sonic can go fuck himself



No skin off my back


----------



## Shirker (Nov 2, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> Sonic is a waste of money.



I didn't know it was 2006


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 2, 2012)

I'd fuck sonic if he was a hot ass, busty chick...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 2, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> I'd fuck sonic if he was a hot ass, busty chick...



Just look up female sonic ya furry.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 2, 2012)

So with Zombi U launching Nov 13th, do you guys think that we can have reviews by then? [5 days before Wii U launch] or we have to wait until Nov 18th?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 2, 2012)

*Ubisoft teasing live-action ZombiU commercial?*

There’s nothing better than a trusty shotgun during a Zombie invasion. ..Well maybe a cricket bat! Get ready for a surprise announcement soon! with Zak Finlay.


----------



## Sotei (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm guessing when people become zombies they have a ridiculous craving for human flesh and the insatiable desire to graffiti.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 2, 2012)

The only thing I really wanted out of NSMBU was that theme they constantly use.



Ultimania said:


> When I say 2D Sonic games being better than Mario games, I should have said most of the ones from the Genesis era until Sonic Rush. Sonic Rush Adventure and Sonic Generations (3DS) weren't exactly golden.



I personally thought Sonic Rush sucked. My friends don't share my opinion but at least with the Genesis titles (and Sonic Advance 1) I can go about the stages in many unique ways and paths before reaching the goal, no experience is the same...

Rush sort of gave me that, except the Boost kinda killed that feeling as I felt I had to RUSH to get to the end of the stage and not really experience so much of an adventure as the Advance1/Genesis games gave me.



> Or that the ''fans'' were going to boycott Sonic 4: Episode 1 just because Sonic didn't have his classic 90s look....by buying Sonic 1. Needless, to say I'm not that ''kind'' of fan.



That just reminds me of Kuta...

[YOUTUBE]-DMtSDDF2Do[/YOUTUBE]

Considering the newer design has been around longer, I still don't see why people get so bent out of shape over things like green eyes, a pudgy belly, Dr. Eggman's name, or Jaleel White and everything related to the Archie comics and the Saturday Morning cartoon...



ensoriki said:


> If it's not an RPG, Sports-RPG, or a kart racer, Mario can go fuck himself.
> 
> Serious.



For me, it's all of that and the 3D games, barring 3D land as I dislike that game... And perhaps NSMBU... But Kirby did it better with the environments... (Pinwheel Tree...)


----------



## SenshiManny (Nov 2, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Now I want to play Sonic Colors... seriously.. Sonic being dead for me since 2003.. maybe is time..


Who are you and what did you do with the Malv I know


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 2, 2012)

Zombie U. The only game that piques my interest in Wii U.

I saw the IGN preview and it's basically what Dead Island should've been.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]up7_yBjoYw0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 3, 2012)

Sonic died when they made Shadow the Hedgehog and got too edgy for their own good. The games that followed weren't all that good either. The light stages of Two-Face-Sonic were good, but the Dark levels were as boring as hell. Colors is so hard to control when it's 3D that it isn't funny. (Heroes is better.) I have Generations sitting in a shelf above my monitor waiting for me to finish Zelda Spirit Tracks. I have hopes that it may redeem the franchise in my eyes, but I'm not holding my breath.

The exception to the above is the Advance and Rush games.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 3, 2012)

Pretty disturbing how quickly (hours) the 3rd party WiiU Pro Controllers sold out. I should probably make my game and controller purchases now.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 3, 2012)

What was that video about?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 3, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> What was that video about?



miyamoto getting an award for best person in the world


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 3, 2012)

ExoSkel said:


> Zombie U. The only game that piques my interest in Wii U.
> 
> I saw the IGN preview and it's basically what Dead Island should've been.



I'm with this guy.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 3, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> miyamoto getting an award for best person in the world



In Spain?
For what?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 3, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> In Spain?
> For what?



I told you mang.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 3, 2012)

Whats the award dude?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 3, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> Whats the award dude?



*Prince of Asturias Award for Communications and Humanities 2012*


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 3, 2012)

What in the fuck?


----------



## Shirker (Nov 3, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Colors is so hard to control when it's 3D that it isn't funny.



I thought so too until I tried out the Gamecube controller on a frustrated whim. Damn thing totally works on the game; makes it exponentially better and less ""


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 3, 2012)

Shirker said:


> I thought so too until I tried out the Gamecube controller on a frustrated whim. Damn thing totally works on the game; makes it exponentially better and less ""



GC controllers are the shit, bro..

Nothing lives up to their genius.


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 3, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> In Spain?
> For what?



If you are the best person in the world you have to get that award from all countries.

Spain has been conquered.


----------



## Ukoku (Nov 3, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> *Prince of Asturias Award*



This is the best title for an award I've ever heard.

It makes it sound like he defeated an evil wizard or completed some epic quest .


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 3, 2012)

*A fan-made Wii U commercial*

[YOUTUBE]kP-2M2tpY04[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Nov 4, 2012)

> - GamePad streaming and camera capture do not put a burden on the CPU/GPU.



Huh, that's interesting though I wonder how reliable this statement is.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 4, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> *Shin'en interview: Nano Assault Neo, dev philosophy, Wii U hardware potential, more*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do mine eyes read heavy dick-riding?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 4, 2012)

Well yea they are going to hype wii u as an exclusive dev. Dx10 effects are beyond current consoles so it makes snese. Says nothing about the actual power of the console unfortunately :/


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 4, 2012)

And what exactly does dx10 _do_ that makes it such big news?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 4, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> And what exactly does dx10 _do_ that makes it such big news?



It fucked your mom.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 4, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Do mine eyes read heavy dick-riding?



Yo momma.


----------



## dream (Nov 4, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> And what exactly does dx10 _do_ that makes it such big news?



Better graphics without suffering as much of a hit in performance than it would take to make the same graphics on DX9.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 4, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> It fucked your mom.



I know perfectly well who fucked my mom. 

I fucked them right back.



heylove said:


> Better graphics without suffering as much of a hit in performance than it would take to make the same graphics on DX9.



Makes sense.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 4, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> *Shin'en interview: Nano Assault Neo, dev philosophy, Wii U hardware potential, more*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where's the paragraph about it being a useless gimmick?

Should look like this to summarize:

- Developers say it can be kinda sorta technically a bit better than 7 year old generation of consoles if thingamabob clicks with whatchamacallit.
- It will have Mario games.
- It will have Zelsa games.
- Useless gimmick.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 4, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Where's the paragraph about it being a useless gimmick?
> 
> Should look like this to summarize:
> 
> ...



Here, we have another person who has the gift, rarely found in this place, of common sense!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 4, 2012)

Zelsa a new IP?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm spreading out all my WiiU (console and accessories) related purchases. At the moment, I have orders through 3 different stores which includes:

Zombie U
NSMBU
Wii U Console
Wii U Pro Controller (1st and 3rd Party)

I'm thinking of buying Nintendo Land on launch day since I doubt it's going to be sold out.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 4, 2012)

You do what you like, son.

You do what you like...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I'll get everything before Thanksgiving which is my target date. Still pondering whether to buy a WiiMote since all of my current ones are of the 1st generation (no motion plus)


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 4, 2012)

Perhaps this week I should pre-order NSMBU...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 4, 2012)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Perhaps this week I should pre-order NSMBU...



You should be okay since the consoles are the items that are usually scarce around launch. Then again, I always like playing it safe and it doesn't cost you anything extra by per-ordering ahead of time.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 4, 2012)

such sweet sucking sounds...


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 4, 2012)

*The Wonderful 101 - 60 fps Trailer*


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 4, 2012)

Wait, 60? Is this real or fake??


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 4, 2012)

bayonetta on 360 was close to constant 60 fps and wii u is stronger than the 360, I'm fullyconfident of platinum's attention to 60fps


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 4, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Where's the paragraph about it being a useless gimmick?
> 
> Should look like this to summarize:
> 
> ...



Better. 



> Wait, 60? Is this real or fake??



Its about time for Nintendo to have a 60fps videogame or maybe not?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 4, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Wait, 60? Is this real or fake??



Kamiya mostly make games that run at 60 fps. Not really surprising.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 4, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Wait, 60? Is this real or fake??



Going how fluid it is I would say no it isn't.



Inuhanyou said:


> bayonetta on 360 was close to constant 60 fps and wii u is stronger than the 360, I'm fullyconfident of platinum's attention to 60fps


Also what he said.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 4, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Here, we have another person who has the gift, rarely found in this place, of common sense!



I honestly wouldn't use "common sense" as a compliment.

...But given it's Hatifnatten 



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Zelsa a new IP?



Yeah, it's coming out alongside ZomnieU, Rauman Legenfs and Tellen Tag Tournament 2. It's the most anticipated launch title since Pik,in 3! But it's super hush-hush. To think that someone on this forum knew about it


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 4, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Where's the paragraph about it being a useless gimmick?
> 
> Should look like this to summarize:
> 
> ...



Only two of your point are correct (nice typo btw). The rest are just from your brain taking a childish piss on anything positive about a next gen (yes it is) console you aren't interested in. 

Learn to be less of a party pooper for a change, son.



> Its about time for Nintendo to have a 60fps videogame or maybe not?



Super Mario galaxy? Metroid Prime 3?? Whats that???


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 4, 2012)

The wii u has 1000 mb of ddr3 ram for games as opposed to 256 for ps3 and 480 for 360, plus a better gpu than both of them. Its clearly better than both current gen consoles from a technical horsepower perspective. How much better you can debate, but in general that fact should be clear


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 4, 2012)

I think the Wii era has clouded people's judgement on what Nintendo were capable of beforehand (Gamcecube/N64 anyone?). 

But indeed, Wii U > current gen clearly visible to those who actually acknowledge that fact.

Just like with the GBA > SNES DS =>N64 (besides some part i heard) and the 3DS = Wii/GC.


----------



## Sotei (Nov 4, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Better.
> 
> 
> 
> Its about time for Nintendo to have a 60fps videogame or maybe not?




Hmm, don't know if you're being serious but Nintendo makes plenty of games that run at 60FPS. Most recently Mario Kart 7, runs at a smooth 60FPS, single and in online multiplayer.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 4, 2012)

^It's been like that since Double Dash, yo.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 4, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Learn to be less of a party pooper for a change, son.



Don't you know? The cool thing to do these days is to go onto message boards and complain about games you've never played and things you've never tried.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 4, 2012)

Yeah like Gamefaqs and Youtube for instance! Gotta be part of dat hipster-hardcore gaymur group because it's so much fun to put down a new product or game, especially a Nintendo console before release! 

*yawn*


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 4, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Don't you know? The cool thing to do these days is to go onto message boards and complain about games you've never played and things you've never tried.



That's basically what this forum is. lol

Add trolls and easily butt-hurt fanboys, and you have the NF!


----------



## Shirker (Nov 4, 2012)

Shame, too. This use to be one of the few forums I could go to where that was is pretty low supply...
...
...
... what have we become....?


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 4, 2012)

I blame Freshman.

They fuck it all up.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 5, 2012)

Well GT's bonus round on Nintendo is interesting like always.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 5, 2012)

And why is that? 

Oh please, share it with us.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 5, 2012)

A point on how Nintendo hasn't really marketed the WiiU supposedly. Which I would give considering besides the occasional BK commercial. You really don't see any marketing. How nintendo should license their gameboy ip to the mobile market. No. And how they also don't have that one game to break into the casual market again. Though I loled at Pachter thinking that the new Xbox and ps4 would be around $200.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 5, 2012)

I watched the GT thing too, really amused me...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 5, 2012)

Actually, how prolific IS the marketing campaign for the WiiU? I don't watch television anymore so I have no idea about my country but I'd reckon that America should be betting on it pretty bad.


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 5, 2012)

Like I said the only actual point I'd give them. Besides the occasional BK commercial celebrating its release you really hear nothing about it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 5, 2012)

Not much atleat compared to the wii which got a lot of tv marketing. Has the world change so much? I only have seen buzz online.   About psnext and nextbox, they will sell for those prices at a subsidized costvia payment plan stretched over a few years. Microsoft is already doing it with 360 and have said they are going to do it going forward. Sony will follow suit. Its the only way to get a lot of ppl on board quickly


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 5, 2012)

*Miyamoto meeting with devs to encourage Wii U support*

Shigeru Miyamoto was recently asked if he had personally been meeting with developers to encourage them to work on Wii U.

Here?s how he replied:

*?I am trying to meet with the game developers individually for this matter. The real subject is whether I?ll be able to ? we?ll be able to ? convince developers inside of the licensing publishers to be excited about the new features of the Wii U, so much so that they?ll be enthused towards making brand new entertainment that I couldn?t come up with myself.?*

Miyamoto also said that Nintendo hasn?t kept any technical knowledge hidden away from third-parties. He eels that this is possible ?misunderstanding?, and perhaps a reason used to explain why some companies couldn?t get the most out of Wii like the Big N could.

*?When it comes to technologies and techniques and skills necessary for working on Wii U, [and] what we can provide, I can count on them that they already have that. They know how to do that. They are always skilful, and actually they must have some different know-how from what we have. There might be some misunderstanding ? as if Nintendo alone had some special know-how, and because Nintendo has not shared those unique, secret protocols with other, third-party publishers have not been able to create the exciting, unique gameplay on Nintendo hardware. But that was not the case.?*

*??The fact of the matter is that most third-party licensees from a business point of view, had to create multi-platform titles ? and because Nintendo has been trying to create very unique hardware, oftentimes it was not considered the first choice for them to work on multi-platform software. So it?s the entire company decision-making process that is hindering developer?s ability from making unique titles on Wii U hardware. Once again, my job as one of the developers is meet with the individual people and convince that they?ll be able to create brand new entertainment that they really wish to realise. My job is to try to assist them in that fashion. I do not think that providing any special technologies, know how or skills would be able to change the situation, because I understand that most third-party developers already have those things.?*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 5, 2012)

​


> Nintendo has repeatedly said that the Wii U has to be experienced first hand to fully understand the concept of the new console. And to make sure as many people as possible get a chance to try out the Wii U before it launches, Nintendo will set up 5,000 Wii U kiosks around North America by November 18, when the console finally hits the store shelves.
> 
> The Wii U kiosks have already appeared at retail stores such as Best Buy and Target, and as we get closer to launch, over 5,000 of such stores, including Best Buy, Target, GameStop, and Walmart will offer gamers a chance to try out the new Nintendo console. The Kiosks will carry special game demos to showcase its new features, and playable games include New Super Mario Bros, ZombiU, Nintendo Land, and more.
> 
> Nintendo has even set up a special web page that will help gamers find a Wii U kiosk in the US. You can check it out .


----------



## ShadowReij (Nov 5, 2012)

Interesting.


----------



## dream (Nov 5, 2012)

Excellent, there are two kiosk within a few miles of where I live.  Will go tomorrow to check them them out.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ezmdN4HDEoc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 5, 2012)

*Spend $40 at Old Navy on Black Friday, get NSMBU for free*


Wut? wut? lololol


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 5, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Spend $40 at Old Navy on Black Friday, get NSMBU for free*
> 
> 
> Wut? wut? lololol



Hm, I might do this. Well, I won't buy stuff from Old Navy unless absolutely necessary (I could go for a new sweatshirt or something). I'll ask my family first if they're thinking about getting new clothes any time soon.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 5, 2012)

A lot of people are going for this for sure.


----------



## Bioness (Nov 5, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> ​
> 
> 
> > Nintendo has repeatedly said that the Wii U has to be experienced first hand to fully understand the concept of the new console. And to make sure as many people as possible get a chance to try out the Wii U before it launches, Nintendo will set up 5,000 Wii U kiosks around North America by November 18, when the console finally hits the store shelves.
> ...



I hope when they set it up they can do it within the span of an hour and at 2am in the morning. That way the next day people can freak out at the sudden invasion of Wii Us.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 5, 2012)

*Disney and Nintendo team for Wii U promotional site, contest, videos and more*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OhbsPm1lDA[/YOUTUBE]

I know you've been dying to see your favorite Disney stars go head-to-head in games like Nintendo Land, right? Well, you can do so at Disney's 'How U Will Play Next' sweepstakes website. While you can check out footage of the stars going at it, you can also check out more pics and game details. On top of all that, you can also enter to win a Wii U!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 5, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Spend $40 at Old Navy on Black Friday, get NSMBU for free*
> 
> 
> Wut? wut? lololol




If it were any other store, I'd jump at this but I'm morally opposed to Old Navy


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 5, 2012)

AWWWW YEAH PAPA'S GETTIN' SOME NEW PAIRS OF JEANS


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 5, 2012)

Fuck Mario 

As far as the Kiosks go, I tried one out and they only have the Rayman demo where I'm at, like I said a few posts back. 

I was looking forward to trying out Zombies, but fuck.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 5, 2012)

I'd go buy some jeans.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]crIj3TDUPwA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 5, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Fuck Mario



Fuck Shion up his rats ass.


----------



## Greg0ory (Nov 5, 2012)

Their main concern would probably be finding a way to preserve the friends you already have registered during the transition.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 5, 2012)

So i just saw the SING commerical for the Wii U and i couldn't help but "" @ both the music and the shovelware title. I'm sorry, just wanted to get it out.

Replace the music and put NSMBU/Nintendoland & ZombiU/AC3 instead and then i'll "".

Also i found some more interesting info from Ideaman comprising Shin'ens's recent interview about the Nano assault Neo, it's resolution, and the Wii U. (The CPU part was the most interesting bit for me).



> > You recently made positive statements about the Wii U, on its more modern GPU, its computational power that allows more enemies in Nano Assault Neo, and that you only used a fraction of its capacity. What are globally the advantages in graphics, physics, AI, to develop on Wii U in comparison to the Wii and the 3DS too which, albeit obviously weaker, also has relatively modern graphical functions? Describe us how your team felt when you first worked on the console dev kits while you were accustomed to Wii technology?
> >
> > *The 3DS and Wii U GPU are totally different. The 3DS GPU is very specialized while the Wii U GPU is quite open. For both designs you have to choose wisely how to use them. Both can generate great visuals and have lots of options.
> >
> ...


----------



## Shirker (Nov 5, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Spend $40 at Old Navy on Black Friday, get NSMBU for free*
> 
> 
> Wut? wut? lololol



...People will die....


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 6, 2012)

I just read the part about this not having plug-in and flash support.. Come the fuck on Nintendo. How fucking retarded can you be. Why would you put internet on a console with such limited functions.


----------



## Sotei (Nov 6, 2012)

Haohmaru said:


> I just read the part about this not having plug-in and flash support.. Come the fuck on Nintendo. How fucking retarded can you be. Why would you put internet on a console with such limited functions.




Flash is on it's way out, no reason to support it.


----------



## dream (Nov 6, 2012)

Sotei said:


> Flash is on it's way out, no reason to support it.



Aside from the fact that a large chunk of the internet still uses Flash.  Quite a bit of websites/content won't be accessible.  Still, I can see why Nintendo wouldn't have Flash support.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 6, 2012)

Haohmaru said:


> I just read the part about this not having plug-in and flash support.. Come the fuck on Nintendo. How fucking retarded can you be. Why would you put internet on a console with such limited functions.



Why the fuck would you even use the internet on a console YOUR PC IS RIGHT THERE DONT TELL ME IT'S NOT.

As a web developer, <3 Nintendo for staying on the list of companies giving the middle finger to flash. It can't die fast enough.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 6, 2012)

What if the pc is broken?

What if its being used by a family member?

Things get in the way, son.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 6, 2012)

Shion, you can't seriously be implying that a video game console should act an adequate temporary fix for browsing the interwebz, can you? Not when there are other accessories available like phones or tablets that are better suited for the job. I dunno, maybe you've had a better experience, but after browsing on the Wii, 3DS and PS3, I can confirm that any machine mainly suited for gaming just does a plain ol' shit job at any kind of internet browsing that involves flash.

THAT SAID... if I can play the annoying Devil's Advocate for a second, it *is* a little weird that they're not supporting it on a console with a built-in screen for a controller. Seems like it'd be easier to navigate and they'd be all over that shit. So why no flash...? or I guess the better question is: "what's replacing it and giving Ninty a reason to skimp on supporting it?"

[This is a genuine question from me to anyone that's more up-to-date on this kinda thing. I'm curious now.]


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 6, 2012)

Shirker said:


> or I guess the better question is: "what's replacing it and giving Ninty a reason to skimp on supporting it?"
> 
> [This is a genuine question from me to anyone that's more up-to-date on this kinda thing. I'm curious now.]



The WiiU supports HTML5, which is what's rapidly replacing Flash these days.


----------



## DedValve (Nov 6, 2012)

Remember folks Capcom in its infinite wisdom said that 30 fps can feel exactly like 60 fps by...tricking the mindwaves of the brain....or the eyes....or your heart....or some shit like that  ...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 6, 2012)

Kamiya split from capcom and his own series for a reason


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 6, 2012)

heylove said:


> Aside from the fact that a large chunk of the internet still uses Flash.  Quite a bit of websites/content won't be accessible.  Still, I can see why Nintendo wouldn't have Flash support.



Because nintendo has stated they dont like that clunky slow crappy program that is flash and they have  stated  a number of times they wont EVER use it.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 6, 2012)

I like putting up certain YouTube videos and such when id rather not share a tiny screen that is an iPod, nor want to throw away money on a stupid tablet.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 6, 2012)

Enjoy the what... ENJOY THE WHAT?!?! DON'T LEAVE US IN THE DARK, DAMMIT!



Death-kun said:


> The WiiU supports HTML5, which is what's rapidly replacing Flash these days.



Thanks.



"Shion" said:


> I like putting up certain YouTube videos and such when id rather not share a tiny screen that is an iPod, nor want to throw away money on a stupid tablet.



Guess I should've known better than to use the word "tablet" here...

Though it was merely an example. My overall point was that game console browsing with flash is too clunky and unreliable to really work as a quick-fix.


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 6, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Enjoy the what... ENJOY THE WHAT?!?! DON'T LEAVE US IN THE DARK, DAMMIT!



the ride


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 6, 2012)

I like the sweet ass you have as a sig...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 6, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> The WiiU supports HTML5, which is what's rapidly replacing Flash these days.



It is??


----------



## dream (Nov 6, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> It is??



In a few years it should have mostly replaced Flash.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 6, 2012)

About damn time^


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 6, 2012)

It's gonna take years, fuckers.. Read what you've typed.

So for _years,_ the WiiU's Internet will be shit, while everyone else will have flash and still working, correct?


----------



## dream (Nov 6, 2012)

The 360's web browser doesn't support Flash if I recall correctly.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 6, 2012)

Next gen is what I'm referring to.


----------



## dream (Nov 6, 2012)

Given that Microsoft hasn't included Flash for the 360 I don't see why Flash will be included in the next Xbox's web browser.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 6, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Next gen is what I'm referring to.



And what if they'r shit too?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 6, 2012)

*Wii U needs day-one update for Miiverse, online, Nintendo TVii and eShop*


- system needs an update to for Miiverse/online functionality
- day one update
- update will add Miiverse, Wii U Chat, Nintendo TVii and the eShop



*Wii U retail game unboxings*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMT9PYWxAlM[/YOUTUBE]

*IGN receives Wii U, details upcoming coverage*




IGN has also detailed what's going to take place for their coverage. Here's the info we know thus far.

- lots of embargoes on things like user interface
- unboxing will be published tomorrow at 1 PM East Coast time
- IGN received a 'Pro Controller, Mario, Gaiden, Nintendo Land and more'
- "Wii U UI/operating system will be a bit - Nintendo is implementing some of this still. Not everything is here - needs patch still"

Looks like we might have to hold out until tomorrow for some of the juicier coverage. Perhaps a few things will be published later today.
- Unboxing will show the Wii U system, GamePad, Pro controller, Mario and Ninja Gaiden discs


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 6, 2012)

So they're going to update the OS features after the first day of launch? Not bad then i think.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 6, 2012)

*Wii U Centric Nintendo Direct 11.7*



> Seems like we're getting a new Nintendo Direct tomorrow morning!
> 
> Topic: It will focus on Miiverse and be roughly 35 mins long. No new game announcements.
> 
> ...





AAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWW YEEEEEEAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUcKXluNI_o[/YOUTUBE]

*
WE GAYMERS BE STYLIN ALL OVER YO CRIB*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 6, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> *Wii U Centric Nintendo Direct 11.7*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 6, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUcKXluNI_o[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> *
> WE GAYMERS BE STYLIN ALL OVER YO CRIB*



Oh god, what did i just see?  

I'm starting to miss the Japanese dudes who did the Wii commercials b4...

Cut the people from the ad and it would've been more decent.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 6, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> It's gonna take years, fuckers.. Read what you've typed.
> 
> So for _years,_ the WiiU's Internet will be shit, while everyone else will have flash and still working, correct?



People that actually browse the internet with a home console instead of a PC or laptop for any reason other than shits and giggles are morons to begin with. Stop trying to defend something bad with a bad argument. No competent person seriously cares about the WiiU, or any home console for that matter, not having Flash. The people that do are trolls and idiots.

Judging the WiiU based on its web browsing capabilities is ridiculous. It's a game console meant to play games.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 7, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> People that actually browse the internet with a home console instead of a PC or laptop for any reason other than shits and giggles are morons to begin with. Stop trying to defend something bad with a bad argument. No competent person seriously cares about the WiiU, or any home console for that matter, not having Flash. The people that do are trolls and idiots.
> 
> Judging the WiiU based on its web browsing capabilities is ridiculous. It's a game console meant to play games.



Well thanks for that, Captain Obvious.

Also, if you haven't noticed, I'm an obvious troll.


----------



## Corran (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm disappointed that the websites have an embargo on nearly everything. I'd love to know everything about the system before it launches, good and bad. Nintendo Directs are great but I want some hands on impressions and opinions on these features.
Excited to see how MiiVerse finally works though. We've heard about it but should be great to see it in action.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 7, 2012)

*Nintendo Direct (Japan)*

- WaraWara Plaza is what you see when you power on.
- Game icons are surrounded by players talking about each game. 
- You find out what other players are playing at powerup. GamePad has Channel-like UI. - entire Wii U deluxe box weighs 4.2kg - once again, Dragon Quest X Wii U beta test registration is included in the Deluxe version
- GamePad stand is just for playing, not charging
- first you have to create a Wii U user account, with a Mii associated with it
- up to 10/12? accounts per system
- Game settings, save data tied to user accounts. Browser bookmarks, play history as well.
- Video chat, other networking services require Nintendo Network ID
- Nintendo Network ID needs username, password, mail, date of birth and gender.
- Nintendo Network purchases by one user can be played by other users on same system
- Nintendo Network to be usable on other Nintendo game systems, PCs, smartphones.
- Browser, Miiverse, eShop require a network update
- WiiWare and VC software transfer explained on website
- suspend a game like NSMBU and search information via web browser
- On-screen keyboard, cellphone layout, stylus written input. Change to TV mid-game
- Browse other videos on the GamePad while streaming one to the TV
- add a spoiler checkbox, so that you won't ruin things for other players while posting on Miiverse
- Post game screenshots to the Miiverse community. Read response comments with advice
- You can follow other players you see in the Miiverse boards and register them as friends.
- Miiverse is supported in all Wii U games, though the implementation depends per game. No additional work from devs needed for basic implementation.
- In certain games, leave situation-specific comments and read others' thoughts there.
- In the case of NSMBU, you will see comments from others players plus their reactions to the levels.
- The same is the case for Nintendo Land. Though it will involve the Nintendo Land Plaza.
- You can draw on the GamePad and share the scribblings overlaid on the video feed.
- Video chat with registered friends is called Wii U chat. Has off-screen play.
- XING and Nintendo co-developed karaoke software Nintendo-JoySound Wii Karaoke U
- Over 90,000 songs, purchase tickets for certain lengths of time during which to use. Features online leaderboards. User settings. Regular karaoke videos, Mii performances.
- Use the built-in mic or use the Wii U mic accessory. Bundle with Wii Karaoke U trial disc.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm liking what I'm seeing.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 7, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I'm liking what I'm seeing.



[YOUTUBE]9hzYw014DUM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 7, 2012)

Corran said:


> I'm disappointed that the websites have an embargo on nearly everything. I'd love to know everything about the system before it launches, good and bad. Nintendo Directs are great but I want some hands on impressions and opinions on these features.
> Excited to see how MiiVerse finally works though. We've heard about it but should be great to see it in action.




Shit looks pimp.

Fuck it, just wait til launch. It isn't far off..


----------



## dream (Nov 7, 2012)

> - In the case of NSMBU, you will see comments from others players plus their reactions to the levels.



There sure will be a shit ton of troll comments.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 7, 2012)

heylove said:


> There sure will be a shit ton of troll comments.



Exactly the kind of innovation Mario needed.

Not winning me over, Nintendo. At all.


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]r4J7j5g1TAc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 7, 2012)

Did I see... _troll_?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]PZIpfOEb_80[/YOUTUBE]
 WARAWARA


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]qtqJd40yQMU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 7, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Exactly the kind of innovation Mario needed.
> 
> Not winning me over, Nintendo. At all.



What will it actually take to change your mind for once?

3D Zelda?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 7, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]qtqJd40yQMU[/YOUTUBE]



Yeah the superior version Launch trailer ah?


----------



## dream (Nov 7, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> What will it actually take to change your mind for once?
> 
> 3D Zelda?



3D is terrible when it comes to gaming for now, keep it out of Zelda.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 7, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]9hzYw014DUM[/YOUTUBE]



Well, I'm glad he brought up the issue of transferring VC games and Wii ware software from the Wii to the WiiU. I was always wondering about that...


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 7, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> What will it actually take to change your mind for once?
> 
> 3D Zelda?



There already is one.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 7, 2012)

I meant on the *Wii U*.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Nov 7, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Exactly the kind of innovation Mario needed.
> 
> Not winning me over, Nintendo. At all.



It's not an innovation, it's a minor implementation of Miiverse to show off a low-key representation of what the Wii U's online is capable of. You're acting like it's a major aspect of the game itself.

Receiving 'troll' comments is based mainly on what kind of friends you have in your list. Your complaint is equivalent to saying that Facebook is shit because there's the possibility of being offended by other people.

Seriously, your post cannot be serious.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 7, 2012)

I wish I didn't have to keep my Wii to transfer my stuff to the WiiU. I would've loved to get double trade-in credit for my Wii towards the WiiU.


----------



## Corran (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm kind of disappointed with that ND since nearly everything shown was something we had already heard about. Nothing really new except now we know about users and Nintendo IDs. I'm glad Nintendo have finally caught up to some degree with creating accounts and adding people you meet. It really should not have taken them this long.
I would of liked to have seen how they handled online gaming and its functions. Miiverse and its functions are cute but they don't appeal to me for the long term.

And Mario, I just can't get excited about 2D Mario anymore  I finished NSMB2 and hardly went back to it. I know some people love it but I can't and the videos from ND didn't make me want the game.

Sigh, I'm tempted to get a Wii U but I think its just that new hardware draw. I think I'd get it if it had optical audio out and ethernet port. Also would of traded my Wii in but Nintendo are sly and have found a way to make you hold on to it for the data transfer lol


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 7, 2012)

I can't wait to see what the transfer application thinks of my homebrew channel.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 7, 2012)

*Wii U Japanese commercial begins broadcasting, calls Wii U a "Super Wii"*


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 7, 2012)

I guess calling it a "Super Wii" is not totally inaccurate.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 7, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I wish I didn't have to keep my Wii to transfer my stuff to the WiiU. I would've loved to get double trade-in credit for my Wii towards the WiiU.



I was never planning to trade in my Wii so it really doesn't bother me. 

In fact, I still have my N64 and Gamecube plugged into different Televisions throughout the house  

My bedroom TV has my Wii and PS3 (original, backwards compatible) connected. The Living room has my Gamecube and a 2nd PS3 (slim model) connected and the guest room has a N64 system connected to it.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 7, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> I was never planning to trade in my Wii so it really doesn't bother me.
> 
> In fact, I still have my N64 and Gamecube plugged into different Televisions throughout the house
> 
> My bedroom TV has my Wii and PS3 (original, backwards compatible) connected. The Living room has my Gamecube and a 2nd PS3 (slim model) connected and the guest room has a N64 system connected to it.



I still have my PS2 and my Gamecube in my room (that I'm never in lol), my Wii and PS3 are out in the living room attached to the big HD tv. I'm wanting to renovate my room a bit, though, so I can spend more time in there. My room is like a closet, so I'd get a loft bed, put a nice corner desk underneath it, get myself a big monitor and attach my PC and game systems to it.


----------



## Shelia507 (Nov 7, 2012)

Besides Mario and Wii U what else is worth even looking at really?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 7, 2012)

My sweet little ass. :ho


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 7, 2012)

Shelia507 said:


> Besides Mario and Wii U what else is worth even looking at really?





Asakuna no Senju said:


> My sweet little ass. :ho



That's my boy...

I've taught you so well.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 7, 2012)

Fo sho.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 7, 2012)

I'd tap that.  (No joke).


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 8, 2012)

looks like birth control pills


----------



## Corran (Nov 8, 2012)

I like they are finally doing something with their disc arts, Nintendoland has something similar too.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 8, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> looks like birth control pills



Which I'm sure you glad exist "Shion"


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 8, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Which I'm sure you glad exist "Shion"



thank fucking god for them


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 8, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I still have my PS2 and my Gamecube in my room (that I'm never in lol), my Wii and PS3 are out in the living room attached to the big HD tv. I'm wanting to renovate my room a bit, though, so I can spend more time in there. My room is like a closet, so I'd get a loft bed, put a nice corner desk underneath it, get myself a big monitor and attach my PC and game systems to it.




lol, I was originally planning to get a 40+ inch HDTV for my bedroom but I thought it would be overkill so I settled for a 37inch HDTV. My Living Room has a 42inch HDTV and the Guest room has a 32inch HDTV.

I tend to spend more time gaming in my bedroom than the living room since my PCs are located there (not to mention I tend to play quite a few PS2 games on my original PS3 console). Occasionally, when I can pry myself from my desktop and settle for my laptop in the living room, I give my PS3 a workout.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 8, 2012)

Best WiiU unboxing vid to date:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hs224CFZCSs&feature=colike[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 8, 2012)

I heard all your save files from your Wii will be deleted when you transfer them over to the Wii U. Nintendo is basically forcing you to sell that old console.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=riKKs9vwUqI&feature=colike[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NjDANykqto&feature=colike[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 8, 2012)

WANT! WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT!!!!!

It's like the 18th can't get here faster...


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 8, 2012)

It doesn't have to.. lol

I've never seen so many grown ass men pissing their pants over this shit.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 8, 2012)

I want this badly, but I don't even have 20$ to my name to spare right now.


----------



## dream (Nov 8, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NjDANykqto&feature=colike[/YOUTUBE]



The best thing about it is the digital keyboard, leagues ahead of the digital keyboards for other consoles.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 8, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> I heard all your save files from your Wii will be deleted when you transfer them over to the Wii U. Nintendo is basically forcing you to sell that old console.



Or you could just copy-paste them to your PC first... 



Kira Yamato said:


> <Wii U Internet Browser Trailer>



"Internet Browser Trailer" is a very bizarre thing to exist in 2012.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 8, 2012)

heylove said:


> The best thing about it is the digital keyboard, leagues ahead of the digital keyboards for other consoles.



So who the fuck was the punk ass who was bitching about internet not mattering on the console? DK? 

Well, bitch.. here we have another fan of it.


----------



## dream (Nov 8, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> So who the fuck was the punk ass who was bitching about internet not mattering on the console? DK?
> 
> Well, bitch.. here we have another fan of it.



I'm not a fan of web browsing on consoles, I just like the digital keyboard.  What we have for the Wii U, the touch-screen, is far better than moving the joystick/d-pad to select letters.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 8, 2012)

Am I the only one who literally couldn't give a shit about the WiiU's web browser or whatever stupid non gaming functionality it has like the webcam and the crap that it's taking from the 3DS?

Sometimes I feel old when Nintendo of all people is focusing on this social aspect of gaming which I never really cared on the console side. Hell, not even much on the PC with a few exceptions.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 8, 2012)

I couldn't give a shit about this entire console since it's nothing but tired gimmick for gullible sheep.

Nintendo: "It gonna have this, and that and woof, woof"
Everyone: "Wow, it's so awesome, baaaah, baaaah"


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 8, 2012)

Wow an internet browser. Now thats a first!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 8, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> I couldn't give a shit about this entire console since it's nothing but tired gimmick for gullible sheep.
> 
> Nintendo: "It gonna have this, and that and woof, woof"
> Everyone: "Wow, it's so awesome, baaaah, baaaah"




Agreed. I love Nintendo but this console sucks.


----------



## Raidoton (Nov 8, 2012)

Goova said:


> Agreed. I love Nintendo but this console sucks.


Nintendo consoles never suck. They can't. Because they have... NINTENDO GAMES!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 8, 2012)

Drunkenwhale said:


> WANT! WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT!!!!!
> 
> It's like the 18th can't get here faster...




The next 10-12 days will fly by in no time, especially if you're a person that will  will be busy playing Halo 4 and the new COD game coming out next week.



heylove said:


> I'm not a fan of web browsing on consoles, I just like the digital keyboard.  What we have for the Wii U, the touch-screen, is far better than moving the joystick/d-pad to select letters.



Web Browsing is something that's far down my list in terms of gaming. I'm not sure who actually uses their PS3 to surf online. Heck, I still spend the majority of my time playing my PS2 games on my PS3. As you can imagine that doesn't really utilize the internet feature. 

I'll admit, I do like the trailer that shows how the WiiU can be used in terms of the social aspects regarding to gaming. It shows that they're serious about the online aspect of gaming this time around.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 8, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> I couldn't give a shit about this entire console since it's nothing but tired gimmick for gullible sheep.
> 
> Nintendo: "It gonna have this, and that and woof, woof"
> Everyone: "Wow, it's so awesome, baaaah, baaaah"



Gee willikerz u are liek soooo rite dude! I bettur cancle mah pre-ordurr b4 i get duped becuz it'z liek obviouz that *only Nintendo* make fuckin' gimmickz and not any of the othur three! Hurp! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



If you "couldn't give a shit" about a new console then don't bother posting in this thread if you all you offer are nothing but one-dimensional horse piss. We get the message from you enough already.






> Agreed. I love Nintendo but this console sucks.



Goova, i'm cool that your not really interested in buying the Wii U but to right it off before it even launches is like jumping the gun off a track before the bullet sets in motion. It's better to wait and see with how it'll do in sales, support, etc before declaring it sucks.


----------



## Sotei (Nov 8, 2012)

I understand the internet browser not being something too important to most people (me included) but, it's convenient for people who get stuck in games and turn to the internet for answers. From yesterdays presentation Nintendo showed off a lot of ways for people to get help from others. Before jumping of to youtube or gamefaqs, some people will just ask in the MiiVerse for help, it's a good feature to have, especially for less skilled "new" gamers.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 8, 2012)

So... Wii U basic+ZombiU & BO2.. That is my target.  I have 1T HDD and the USB Ethernet Network Adapter which is for my Wii but it is going to work for the Wii U..


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 8, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> So... Wii U basic+ZombiU & BO2.. That is my target.  I have 1T HDD and the* USB Ethernet Network Adapter* which is for my Wii but it is going to work for the Wii U..



I take it you don't have wifi @ home? 


My purchase setup will be:

Wii U (Basic)
Wii U Pro Controller
Zombie U
NSMBU
Nintendo Land
Wiimote +


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 8, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> *I take it you don't have wifi @ home? *
> 
> 
> My purchase setup will be:
> ...


 I do but because of my Wii days and playing Cod, GE:Wii and The Conduit series, I went wired for better connection..


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 8, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> I couldn't give a shit about this entire console since it's nothing but tired gimmick for gullible sheep.
> 
> Nintendo: "It gonna have this, and that and woof, woof"
> Everyone: "Wow, it's so awesome, baaaah, baaaah"



Keep that troll hand strong.



Goova said:


> Agreed. I love Nintendo but this console sucks.



I guess that's cool, but give it a chance before you write it off at least. Why, in particular, do you think it sucks?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 8, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Gee willikerz u are liek soooo rite dude! I bettur cancle mah pre-ordurr b4 i get duped becuz it'z liek obviouz that *only Nintendo* make fuckin' gimmickz and not any of the othur three! Hurp!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Goova doesnt even know the words he is using lol. Cant say shit sucks unless its totally devoid of quality. And that console is so well built hardware wise he's more wrong than Gallager at a farmers market.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 8, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Gee willikerz u are liek soooo rite dude! I bettur cancle mah pre-ordurr b4 i get duped becuz it'z liek obviouz that *only Nintendo* make fuckin' gimmickz and not any of the othur three! Hurp!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Why should he even *give* a shit how well it does in sales?

If he doesn't like the console because its gimmicks don't catch his interest, then he doesn't like it. Drop it.

There's no use in throwing irrelevant information at his face, either. 

Shit, who honestly likes a console because of its _sales_? You're missing his point.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 8, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Shit, who honestly likes a console because of its _sales_? You're missing his point.



He has no point. You don't even need to use the gimmick that, in his eyes, makes the console a worthless piece of shit. He just comes in here once every few days, makes an obnoxious post and leaves.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 8, 2012)

Ask him directly '_why_'.

I know a troll when I see one. Chances are, it's me.

Now, what is YOUR opinion? Does YOUR console preference have any relevance to it's sales numbers?

Do you even give a shit how large or small, given you enjoy the console for what it _is_?


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 8, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Ask him directly '_why_'.
> 
> I know a troll when I see one. Chances are, it's me.
> 
> ...



We already know why. He gets his thrills from calling everything related to Nintendo a piece of shit. Actually, he calls almost everything a piece of shit. I can't remember the last time I saw him say that he actually liked something. 

At least we like you as our resident troll. 

I'd be lying if I said sales didn't matter. Sales do matter, as well as the demographics of those sales, because they will either help or hurt the support the device gets. Wii had 90 million sales, but it was weak and mostly casuals, so it didn't get the awesome stuff the PS360 had. The WiiU is at least 3 times as powerful as the PS360, HD, and is trying to appeal to the hardcore gamer demographic. If it and other third party games sell well, other third party developers will be happy to develop for it as well, making the console very well rounded and worth it for other people to buy, generating even more sales. It's a big ol' cycle. So, yes, sales do matter, but they're not the only thing that matter.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 8, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> We already know why. He gets his thrills from calling everything related to Nintendo a piece of shit. Actually, he calls almost everything a piece of shit. I can't remember the last time I saw him say that he actually liked something.
> 
> *At least we like you as our resident troll*.
> 
> I'd be lying if I said sales didn't matter. Sales do matter, as well as the demographics of those sales, because they will either help or hurt the support the device gets. Wii had 90 million sales, but it was weak and mostly casuals, so it didn't get the awesome stuff the PS360 had. The WiiU is at least 3 times as powerful as the PS360, HD, and is trying to appeal to the hardcore gamer demographic. If it and other third party games sell well, other third party developers will be happy to develop for it as well, making the console very well rounded and worth it for other people to buy, generating even more sales. It's a big ol' cycle. So, yes, sales do matter, but they're not the only thing that matter.



Awww Death... you _do_ care.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 8, 2012)

​



> NSMBU: More than 2GB of free space required.
> Nintendo Land: More than 3.2GB of free space required.
> 
> Launch:
> ...


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 8, 2012)

LOL that Fifa shit beat all of them.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 8, 2012)

FIFA '13 (Dec 8th) ￥7,655

Romance of the Three Kingdoms 12 (Dec 13th) ￥8,000


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 8, 2012)

Shit sucks anyway...


----------



## Shirker (Nov 8, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> So who the fuck was the punk ass who was bitching about internet not mattering on the console? DK?
> 
> Well, bitch.. here we have another fan of it.



Yeah, Death and me. Still sucks. WiiU's keyboard and HTML5 will just potentially make it less suck. We'll have to see, mang.

And Hatti never has points. Nothing ever resembling them. He just kinda shows up, takes a dump and leaves. I doubt even people who agree with him take his posts seriousl--



Goova said:


> Agreed. I love Nintendo but this console sucks.





Raidoton said:


> Nintendo consoles never suck. They can't. Because they have... NINTENDO GAMES!



--loohgahdammit!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 8, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=riKKs9vwUqI&feature=colike[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NjDANykqto&feature=colike[/YOUTUBE]



Better than Opera.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 8, 2012)

I liked Opera... shit had porn EASY.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 8, 2012)

Yeah, well I think she's a bit uppity and extremely overrated.
...
...

Wait... you guys are saying Opera? As in the browsing thing?
Oh, erm.. *cough*. Yeah, I didn't much like it. Glitched on me a lot.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 8, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, well I think she's a bit uppity and extremely overrated.
> ...
> ...
> 
> ...



Shut up, man.. that porn link you send me of tight asians was fuckin glitch-free.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 8, 2012)

DON'T. DISCUSS THAT. HERE.

Only certain people are allowed to even know about that link and I gave it to you in confidence!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 8, 2012)

You a nasty mother fucker bro, I expected better out of your candy larking ass.

Major disappoint brah


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 8, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> You a nasty mother fucker bro, I expected better out of your candy larking ass.
> 
> Major disappoint brah



Don't you judge him.

I sent you the "Homo Giants" link and you fucking loved it, so *CAN IT.*


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 8, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Why should he even *give* a shit how well it does in sales?
> 
> If he doesn't like the console because its gimmicks don't catch his interest, then he doesn't like it. Drop it.
> 
> ...



........You totally missed the point i was trying to make. I even added "support" (a.k.a. third party quality titles which is still debatable) to my post. 

Lrn2read bra!

Also, Death-kun couldn't have said it any better.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 8, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Don't you judge him.
> 
> I sent you the "Homo Giants" link and you fucking loved it, so *CAN IT.*



No you didint you kusotare, cuz I've got one life to live and no fucks to give, so you damn well know I dont know what that shit is


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 8, 2012)

I swear if someone takes the Nintendo ID that belongs to me before I can take it, I will rage so fucking hard.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 8, 2012)

Well if it isn't the little bitch who quit the Smash Bros tournament at the last second.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Y5F9Dvf-O64[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 8, 2012)

Ye gotta be kidding now?


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 8, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Well if it isn't the little bitch who quit the Smash Bros tournament at the last second.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 8, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]Y5F9Dvf-O64[YOUTUBE]



What the FUCK?!


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 8, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> People that actually browse the internet with a home console instead of a PC or laptop for any reason other than shits and giggles are morons to begin with. Stop trying to defend something bad with a bad argument. No competent person seriously cares about the WiiU, or any home console for that matter, not having Flash. The people that do are trolls and idiots.
> 
> Judging the WiiU based on its web browsing capabilities is ridiculous. It's a game console meant to play games.


Before calling people morons and what not you should think about other people opinions for a minute. What if someone wanted to check a youtube video of a game he/she's playing (cause on the WiiU it's actually possible to check the internet and game at the same time). Maybe people want to use the thing as an internet browser while they're using it. Why would you use another electronic device when you're already using one. There's lots of different reasons for using it.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 8, 2012)

Haohmaru said:


> Before calling people morons and what not you should think about other people opinions for a minute. What if someone wanted to check a youtube video of a game he/she's playing (cause on the WiiU it's actually possible to check the internet and game at the same time). Maybe people want to use the thing as an internet browser while they're using it. Why would you use another electronic device when you're already using one. There's lots of different reasons for using it.



It's fun to use, but no one should be buying the WiiU expecting it to have top notch browsing capabilities. It's there for the sake of convenience.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 8, 2012)

*Wii U eShop - first look*


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 8, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Wii U eShop - first look*



That looks sic


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 8, 2012)

It....looks so much better than the 3DS E-shop layout....

But the skin-tone needs more than White imo.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 8, 2012)

What a nice looking e-Shop.


----------



## Corran (Nov 8, 2012)

Looks really..... plain. Need to see more.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 8, 2012)

That looks like crap. Nintendo showing how crappy they are at designing UI's


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 8, 2012)

And the reason it sucks is because in some aspects it's even behind in quality to consoles released  6 or 7 years ago, and the upcoming consoles are going to surpass the Wii U in almost every single aspect besides software. I have a hard time caring for the Wii and its dated technology and gimmicks, or the Wii U, with its soon to be dated technology and gimmicks.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 8, 2012)

> That looks like crap. Nintendo showing how crappy they are at designing UI's


If it's at least easier to navigate through then i don't really care, not that i think it looks bad or anything. But something other than white would've looked more nicer imo.



> And the reason it sucks is because in some aspects it's even behind in quality to consoles released 6 or 7 years ago, and the upcoming consoles are going to surpass the Wii U in almost every single aspect besides software. I have a hard time caring for the Wii and its dated technology and gimmicks, or the Wii U, with its soon to be dated technology and gimmicks.



You mean in power? Nope, not really. Since the Wii U isn't an overclocked 7 year old 360 like the Wii was to the GC. It's not a generation leap either though. Thats still far too early to judge for besides power (and maybe a more appealing Online interface design but thats almost subjective). Again, Nintendo is not the only one to even include gimmicks to their consoles. The big 3 as a whole are just as responsible for creating gimmicks that appeal and sell to the market. Either way, like i said your entitled to your opinion but i'd still wait until we see how the Wii U will perform before declaring it sucks. 

Just my 2 cents, Goova.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 8, 2012)

Goova said:


> And the reason it sucks is because in some aspects it's even behind in quality to consoles released  6 or 7 years ago, and the upcoming consoles are going to surpass the Wii U in almost every single aspect besides software. I have a hard time caring for the Wii and its dated technology and gimmicks, or the Wii U, with its soon to be dated technology and gimmicks.



Dude your sadly misinformed. Everything you have said is completely negligible because it isnt true. AT ALL.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm the exact opposite of misinformed


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 8, 2012)

One of them are factually wrong, and the other two are still debatable until we see what the other HD consoles can output. 

No offense, Goova. I still think your more reasonable than the other user i quoted this morning.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 8, 2012)

Cock your ears up fool and listen to truth.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 8, 2012)

In some aspects it is behind current consoles. It's UI/shop is way behind. It's surpassed by how media driven the other two consoles are. Its power is barely above current consoles, and it has a paltry library compared to its two competitors.  Its actual online could be horrendous, especially given their track record(Im looking at you smash bros), so yes they have improved it, but I have doubts its up to snuff with xbox live. And the subscription service from xbox and ps3 surpass nintendo's.

No doubt when the next consoles arrive, they will surpass Wii U in power, UI, media center, and online. Wii U's gimmicks might prevail and of course the library's are subjective. It will be outdated in 2 or 3 years just like the wii was.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 8, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> It's fun to use, but no one should be buying the WiiU expecting it to have top notch browsing capabilities. *It's there for the sake of convenience.*



No fucking shit. 

That's what everyone has been saying.

You and a couple others have been assuming that others want to use it as a primary source for web browsing over a computer.

That's just ignorance, son..


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 8, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> No fucking shit.
> 
> That's what everyone has been saying.
> 
> ...



No, we've been saying it's ridiculous to expect it to be better at web browsing than a PC or act as a suitable replacement for it. You can't expect shit to perform miracles.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 8, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> You and a couple others have been assuming that others want to use it as a primary source for web browsing over a computer.



Speaking for myself, I wasn't assuming anything, I was just stating that web browsing on consoles is ass because they just don't have a healthy relationship with flash components. There's other convenient quick-fixes to use that are just better.

Stop being so mean.


----------



## dream (Nov 8, 2012)

Goova said:


> Its power is barely above current consoles, and it has a paltry library compared to its two competitors.



I will like to say that the Wii U doesn't barely surpass the current generation of consoles in power.  It is significantly more powerful.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 8, 2012)

Goova said:


> In some aspects it is behind current consoles. It's UI/shop is way behind. It's surpassed by how media driven the other two consoles are. Its power is barely above current consoles, and it has a paltry library compared to its two competitors.  Its actual online could be horrendous, especially given their track record(Im looking at you smash bros), so yes they have improved it, but I have doubts its up to snuff with xbox live. And the subscription service from xbox and ps3 surpass nintendo's.
> 
> No doubt when the next consoles arrive, they will surpass Wii U in power, UI, media center, and online. Wii U's gimmicks might prevail and of course the library's are subjective. It will be outdated in 2 or 3 years just like the wii was.



That part is up to tastes, regarding designs in such i cannot say. And we still haven't even touched the E-shop functions on the Wii U yet. But with how indie devs have been praising it's content especially with how they stated Nintendo were "finally taking online seriously", i don't see how it's way behind just yet. 1GB vs 256 MB (PS3 and 512(? 360), a modern GPU that several devs have stated (especially shien'in) that it could do much more than what current gen could but not in a general leap sense, an architecture that is been stated to be similar to the next gen consoles (PS4/720), and a GPGPU set function that is not tasked in current gen consoles(?). Note- i put (?) next to my points in case of uncertainty. Which is obvious considering the PS3/360 have been out for far longer than the Wii U so we can't really expect any launch console to match up to it's library rather quickly.  Nope lol, read the recent Nintendo direct info. The Wii U's OS is definitely nothing compared to Nintendo's past crap efforts like the Wii, replaced friend codes with user friendly account names and an account system that ties your content to your account instead of hardware are the biggest notable points. I can't say about XBL since i never used it, nor would i want to or care for since i'm generally not fond of the Xbox brand or it's subscriptions imo. But who knows until we try. 

Yep, probably, very debatable and not up to factual evidence until otherwise proven and shown. Again, lets not go there until we see how it does in the market. Nintendo specifically stated that they want the Wii U to last more longer than the Wii and are actually trying to entice third party publishers on supporting the Wii U (Bayonetta 2 was a big surprise) this time around. So granted that is still another debatable point that has yet to come to fruition, not every console generation cycle is going to repeat itself. Remember the PS2-PS3 and DS-3DS (well in a kind of sense) situation? We all sure do.

Patience is a virtue my friend, we must accept it.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 8, 2012)

As long as the WiiU UI is better than the Xbox Dashboard and the new PSN store, I'm fine. If you want pieces of crap, look no further. They already exist.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 8, 2012)

​


> If you?re looking to play Wii games on your Wii U console you?ll need to apply an update in order to play them. The update is the same one that allows you access to Miiverse, TVii and Wii U Chat, and will be available on day one. Hopefully gamers without an internet connection will be able to use an alternative update method.



Some folks are angry because apparently they lack internet an internet connection. It amazes me that in 2012 that there are people who don't have internet access. I can't imagine what rural, back woods type of areas those gamers live in.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 9, 2012)

I heard the 360 required an update to play BC Xbox games, no? 

Not that i'm totally bothered by this, though it does seem rather very weird. Oh well.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 9, 2012)

Bayonetta is hard sometimes I swear especially those gold enemies with claws and the challenges that make enemies immune to all attack but one.
You can't even hit them with the follow up for the attack because everything besides the attack bounces off and staggers you.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 9, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> That part is up to tastes, regarding designs in such i cannot say. And we still haven't even touched the E-shop functions on the Wii U yet. But with how indie devs have been praising it's content especially with how they stated Nintendo were "finally taking online seriously", i don't see how it's way behind just yet. 1GB vs 256 MB (PS3 and 512(? 360), a modern GPU that several devs have stated (especially shien'in) that it could do much more than what current gen could but not in a general leap sense, an architecture that is been stated to be similar to the next gen consoles (PS4/720), and a GPGPU set function that is not tasked in current gen consoles(?). Note- i put (?) next to my points in case of uncertainty. Which is obvious considering the PS3/360 have been out for far longer than the Wii U so we can't really expect any launch console to match up to it's library rather quickly.  Nope lol, read the recent Nintendo direct info. The Wii U's OS is definitely nothing compared to Nintendo's past crap efforts like the Wii, replaced friend codes with user friendly account names and an account system that ties your content to your account instead of hardware are the biggest notable points. I can't say about XBL since i never used it, nor would i want to or care for since i'm generally not fond of the Xbox brand or it's subscriptions imo. But who knows until we try.
> 
> Yep, probably, very debatable and not up to factual evidence until otherwise proven and shown. Again, lets not go there until we see how it does in the market. Nintendo specifically stated that they want the Wii U to last more longer than the Wii and are actually trying to entice third party publishers on supporting the Wii U (Bayonetta 2 was a big surprise) this time around. So granted that is still another debatable point that has yet to come to fruition, not every console generation cycle is going to repeat itself. Remember the PS2-PS3 and DS-3DS (well in a kind of sense) situation? We all sure do.
> 
> Patience is a virtue my friend, we must accept it.



My whole point is, is that Nintendo has improved, but it still hasn't reached the bar set by 6 year old consoles in those specific area's.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 9, 2012)

Goova said:


> My whole point is, is that Nintendo has improved, but it still hasn't reached the bar set by 6 year old consoles in those specific area's.



Thats complete bullshit and you know it.

Im just going to call Goova PETA from now on because His level of faggotry is on theirs


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 9, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> As long as the WiiU UI is better than the Xbox Dashboard and the new PSN store, I'm fine. If you want pieces of crap, look no further. They already exist.



I agree on PSN but XBOX dashboard is more then fine. It's the ideal look I'd like to see for a market place. Hope Wii U has similar one.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 9, 2012)

I see a Nintendo Jimmy getting rustled.. I wonder who he is.. 

And lol @ buying a console because of its high sales.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 9, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> Thats complete bullshit and you know it.
> 
> Im just going to call Goova PETA from now on because His level of faggotry is on theirs



 Negged.


----------



## Akakomuma (Nov 9, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Best WiiU unboxing vid to date:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hs224CFZCSs&feature=colike[/YOUTUBE]



Guilty feet have got no rhythm.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 9, 2012)

WHY?......


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 9, 2012)

Kokonoe said:


> Guilty feet have got no rhythm.





Because Foot Loose was already held in reserve for the eventual PS4 Unboxing 

LOL, *love me some Careless Whisper*


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 9, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> Im just going to call Goova PETA from now on because His level of faggotry is on theirs



Dude, no. 



TerminaTHOR said:


> And lol @ buying a console because of its high sales.



I'm not surprised yet another one took a point out of context.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 9, 2012)

*Nintendo Land Japanese Gameplay Footage*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRMwYL3sYy0&feature=colike[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 9, 2012)

tek tek ‏@tekTQ

*Half way through "ZombiU" review. I don't see why this game shouldn't be a nominee for GOTY. Incredible! @wombat5277 #goty #nintendo #wiiu 

 @JimSterling Have you played ZombieU yet? I predict you give it a 10. 5 hours in. AmaZING! #WIIU #wow *

anyway IGN pushed the review of the game to the 18th..


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 9, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> tek tek ‏@tekTQ
> 
> *Half way through "ZombiU" review. I don't see why this game shouldn't be a nominee for GOTY. Incredible! @wombat5277 #goty #nintendo #wiiu
> 
> ...




Less of a chance of me being spoiled.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]_MajUBLbui8[/YOUTUBE]

So this and NG3 with Launch Trailer..


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 9, 2012)

ZombiU is literally the only thing I give a shit about as far as the WiiU's launch library is concerned...

Perfect score from ign? Shit better be good.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7b5h7wthYE[/YOUTUBE]

Sonic Kart 2 Launch trailer.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 9, 2012)

LOL 'Sonic Kart' ???

Get the fuck out of here with that shit.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 9, 2012)

That was so gay I think I got aids.
Get that shit out of here Malving.

Edit: Shion don't fucking post before me you Kangaroo twat.


----------



## dream (Nov 9, 2012)

The game might actually end up being fun...maybe.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 9, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> LOL 'Sonic Kart' ???
> 
> Get the fuck out of here with that shit.





ensoriki said:


> That was so gay I think I got aids.
> Get that shit out of here Malving.
> 
> Edit: Shion don't fucking post before me you Kangaroo twat.



 you guys are too funny.. Yes Sonic Kart I stole that name from one of my friends, he is in this forum too.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 9, 2012)

heylove said:


> The game might actually end up being fun...maybe.



Your level of optimism should be banworthy.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 9, 2012)

Yall know Air Riders was better than this cart shit right?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 9, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7b5h7wthYE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Sonic Kart 2 Launch trailer.



I'm a little surprised, it's actually....decent looking :S




heylove said:


> The game might actually end up being fun...maybe.



You trying to jynx the game


----------



## dream (Nov 9, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> You trying to jynx the game


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 9, 2012)

I might pick up that game, all depend. It has a decent price..


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 9, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I might pick up that game, all depend. It has a decent price..



Good thing, because it was going to be difficult justifying paying $49.99-59.99 for that game.


----------



## P-X 12 (Nov 9, 2012)

Wow. It doesn't look like ass anymore!
That's a start.



Malvingt2 said:


> I might pick up that game, all depend. It has a decent price..



Huh. Respectable price.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]1vjh_deHwJ4[/YOUTUBE]  that bundle


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 9, 2012)

But I like Air Riders better...


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 9, 2012)

Kirby Air Ride sequel needs to happen.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 9, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> This game has been looking much more than decent for a long time now. The first game was certainly better than the last 2 Mario Karts.



Yeah, Sonic All-Stars is one of those games that is actually well-made, but gets a pass from most gamers because "lol, Sonic's in a car! Mario Kart ripoff.".

I haven't really heard any bad things about it from anyone that's actually played it. Never got around to getting the first one, but I might invest in this one.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 9, 2012)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, Sonic All-Stars is one of those games that is actually well-made, but gets a *pass from most gamers because "lol, Sonic's in a car! *Mario Kart ripoff.".
> 
> I haven't really heard any bad things about it from anyone that's actually played it. Never got around to getting the first one, but I might invest in this one.



No.

Sonic doesn't NEED a car.

Him in a car is just plain fucking stupid, IMO. 

Therefore, it's a piece-o-shit.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xU6ahIH41jE&feature=colike[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 9, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> Sonic doesn't NEED a car.


This right here.
It's like making a game called Usain Bolt: Jamaican All-stars...and instead of running they race submarines. 

Sonic Riders was weird for the same reason.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 9, 2012)

Nah man it worked in Riders, that shit was awesome.


----------



## valerian (Nov 9, 2012)

Just wondering will Metroid Prime Trilogy work on the Wii U? And is the Pro controller compatible with Wii games? 



"Shion" said:


> No.
> 
> Sonic doesn't NEED a car.
> 
> ...



But Sonic can't fly.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 9, 2012)

I'd accept him more with wings than in a damn car..


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 9, 2012)

valerian said:


> Just wondering will Metroid Prime Trilogy work on the Wii U? And is the Pro controller compatible with Wii games?


The Pro controller is compatible w/ Wii games that use the Classic Controller...


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 9, 2012)

But he has a car so it will be a fair race.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 9, 2012)

Stupid is as stupid does.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 9, 2012)

Peacock's being a wise-guy, but he's 100% correct. The races would be bullshit if he could run. That's why R was bad (well, there are other reasons why it was bad, but that one was responsible for belief suspension). It gave all the characters that option, but Sonic was supposed to be the speedy one. Logic would dictate that he could rape anyone in a race whether they had a car or not.

You want retarded Sonic themed multiplayer games?

Olympic games.
Track event.

I'm out.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 9, 2012)

Shadow is faster than his bitch ass.

But Yoshi>the whole lot of those fools


----------



## Akakomuma (Nov 9, 2012)

heylove said:


> The game might actually end up being fun...maybe.



Previous one is my favorite Kart Racer, I have no doubt this one will be pretty amazing too.


----------



## valerian (Nov 10, 2012)

Nmaster64 said:


> The Pro controller is compatible w/ Wii games that use the Classic Controller...



Thanks, thats nice to hear.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 10, 2012)

Nmaster64 said:


> The Pro controller is compatible w/ Wii games that use the Classic Controller...



Source?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 10, 2012)

Dude you posted that before. Look through your own crap for a source.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 10, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> Dude you posted that before. Look through your own crap for a source.



What he said. 

Shit, ima rep you for that.. Common fucking sense.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 10, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Source?



Basic logic? 

It's just a wireless Classic Controller...


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 10, 2012)

It's ok, man.. He's a dumbass.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 10, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Source?



Nah he's lying you have to by a peripheral to play the classic controller and a wii U classic controller to specifically play wii game.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm still at a bit of a loss as to what games the Pro Controller can and can't play, so I made sure to buy 1 Pro Controller as well as one new wiimote (since the ones I currently have were launch day wiimotes, aka no motion plus).


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 10, 2012)

No net? No backwards compatibility.

You can really see Nintendo is following on Microsoft and Sony's footsteps in terms of unnecessary annoyances.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 10, 2012)

Now i want a MOTHER trilogy collection.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 10, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> No net? No backwards compatibility.
> 
> You can really see Nintendo is following on Microsoft and Sony's footsteps in terms of unnecessary annoyances.



We knew this a while ago lol.

Even so, most people buying a WiiU in this day and age will also have an internet connection of some sort.

The most likely reason Nintendo did this was to keep their features hidden from the people that would be testing and trying out the system, like professional reviewers who would want to spill the beans immediately. The update not only adds Wii BC but a ton of the WiiU's other features. It also makes it so they could start producing and shipping the consoles much earlier while they worked on getting the features right instead of waiting until the features were perfect and then producing and shipping them out. With this strategy, it's out by Christmas. I don't think I need to say why Christmas is important.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 10, 2012)

Me said:
			
		

> SO whats dis crap rite here?
> 
> It's sum kind shiz that means wez can't plays are WEHACK Games on the WEHACK U?



NO! We need an update.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 10, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> No net? No backwards compatibility.
> 
> You can really see Nintendo is following on Microsoft and Sony's footsteps in terms of unnecessary annoyances.



Old news and updating is too easy to use as a method, especially since it's Day 1. Barley even bothered since the internet is already becoming huge these days.

Hardly an annoyance.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 10, 2012)

I like how people like to note the fact that it's old news as if pointing it out actually means anything. I guess that not religiously monitoring every single shit about the WiiU on a daily, constant basis means your opinion about is somehow invalidated.

This is just yet another aspect of modern console management that Nintendo always avoided and which I've always respected. Until now that is. Just another sign of how Nintendo is changing in a way that I don't like. The approval of overabundant DLC and now internet requirement for accessing previous content. I hope they don't go with any kind of payed online service which they amused in the past.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 10, 2012)

Funny how we've all been crying foul about internet required annoyances for the last couple years regarding Sony and Micro, but now that Ninty's doing it, everyone's saying what I've been thinking about said annoyances for those years. 

Dah, I'm bustin' balls, but I actualy agree. Not having something as basic as internet in this day and age is slowly starting to become the current day equivalent of not having a phone (no, not a cellphone, a damn landline). If you don't have one, there's obviously some other things you need to worry about where you probably shouldn't be buying something as expensive and luxurious as a video game console.

Yes, yes, there are some hypotheticals and what-ifs for those with the money (maybe they live in a college dorm, or in an area incondusive to getting internet). There's always hypotheticals and what-ifs, and it sounds kinda mean but... well... Ninty isn't in the position to really worry about the few people with circumstances that prevent them from getting internet. 

*shrugs*, Sorry.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 10, 2012)

​


> Nintendo of America president Reggie Fils-Aime will be appearing on Late Night with Jimmy Fallon this Friday. It?s safe to assume that Reggie will be demonstrating the Wii U ahead of the console?s launch on Sunday, November 18th.
> 
> Thanks, Mike S



Not shocking that Reggie would make a return appearance the weekend before the Wii U release.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 10, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I like how people like to note the fact that it's old news as if pointing it out actually means anything. I guess that not religiously monitoring every single shit about the WiiU on a daily, constant basis means your opinion about is somehow invalidated.
> 
> This is just yet another aspect of modern console management that Nintendo always avoided and which I've always respected. Until now that is. Just another sign of how Nintendo is changing in a way that I don't like. The approval of overabundant DLC and now internet requirement for accessing previous content. I hope they don't go with any kind of payed online service which they amused in the past.



No wonder you say such shitty things, ignorance is not a bliss in this situation apparently


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 10, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I like how people like to note the fact that it's old news as if pointing it out actually means anything. I guess that not religiously monitoring every single shit about the WiiU on a daily, constant basis means your opinion about is somehow invalidated.
> 
> This is just yet another aspect of modern console management that Nintendo always avoided and which I've always respected. Until now that is. Just another sign of how Nintendo is changing in a way that I don't like. The approval of overabundant DLC and now internet requirement for accessing previous content. I hope they don't go with any kind of payed online service which they amused in the past.



Did you not read what Iwata said about DLC? Your concerns are unfounded because they have already been way debunked, now please learn some shit and get your head out of your ass


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 10, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> ​
> 
> Not shocking that Reggie would make a return appearance the weekend before the Wii U release.



Jimmy Fallon sure loves Ninty.
He was on there during video game week mmhmmm.

I like it when they do it old school opening like that though 

And yes I did triple post and I dont give a rats ass about it .


----------



## Shirker (Nov 10, 2012)

yfw when you slowly start to realize that NightRazr went to the "Shion" school of communication.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 10, 2012)

I take it you attended the academy of Exuberant Narm then Shirky?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 10, 2012)

I think he requires some good old neg discipline in the respectable academy of Ye getthefuckoutlton.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 10, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> I take it you attended the academy of Exuberant Narm then Shirky?



Studied there for a year, then realized my friends started walking away whenever I spoke, so I dropped out. 

Food was good, though....


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 10, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> I think he requires some good old neg discipline in the respectable academy of Ye getthefuckoutlton.



Gaki, you need to stop flailing around like a basculin, a poor soul like you invalidated by your maker has no right to speak.

Now get to work you sonnovabitch.



Shirker said:


> Studied there for a year, then realized my friends started walking away whenever I spoke, so I dropped out.
> 
> Food was good, though....


But you also go kicked out of the Technolxyze Allegiance of Leaded Smarm. Was such a shame that one as you with such potential got kicked off the Dean's List and shipped on out over something as base as porn.


----------



## valerian (Nov 10, 2012)

valerian said:


> Just wondering will Metroid Prime Trilogy work on the Wii U?



I would assume so, right?


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 10, 2012)

Knight graduated my school with a fuckin associates in communication...

Niglet still has a ways to go.

Now, what in the fuck are you bitch ass wiggas bitching about now??

Shit, man.. Seems like every time I take back the strippers, this place explodes.


----------



## dream (Nov 10, 2012)

> If there's one thing you have to give to Amazon, at least they ship fast. Word coming in today from various gamers is that Amazon not only has shipped games for the Nintendo Wii U, they've already begun showing up at people's homes.
> 
> The image above comes from Jerry, a gamer who not only pre-ordered "Call of Duty: Black Ops 2" but a Nitnendo Wii U console as well. Jerry took a picture of the game and sent it out to the internet, but noted that no console has shown up yet.
> 
> ...





Lol Amazon.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 10, 2012)

Lol I got a present for a girl before and it came right on her birthday when it wasnt supposed to according to them XD


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 10, 2012)

God fucking damn it Amazon.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 10, 2012)

heylove said:


> Lol Amazon.



Awesome. I hope that means Amazon will be shipping my copies of NSMBU and ZombieU pretty quickly. Hopefully, by the 19th since I sprung for 1-Day shipping  

I got an e-mail yesterday saying my copy of COD: Black Ops 2 (PS3) has already shipped, so hopefully, I'll get sooner than the street launch date


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm more interested why you would pre-oder a multiplatform game for wii u =\


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 10, 2012)

Because not everyone is a dumb fuck like you?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 10, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> I'm more interested why you would pre-oder a multiplatform game for wii u =\



Maybe if you actually read my post, you'd clearly see I ordered it for the PS3 



Kira Yamato said:


> Awesome. I hope that means Amazon will be shipping my copies of NSMBU and ZombieU pretty quickly. Hopefully, by the 19th since I sprung for 1-Day shipping
> 
> I got an e-mail yesterday saying my copy of COD: Black Ops 2 *(PS3)* has already shipped, so hopefully, I'll get sooner than the street launch date


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm wondering if I'll be able to return the stuff I'll buy at Old Navy and keep the free NSMBU.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 10, 2012)

Do it. :ho


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 10, 2012)

​


> On November 23rd Toys R Us will be offering gamers the chance to purchase one Wii U game and get another Wii U game of their choice for 40% off. Though it?s a Black Friday deal, the promotion will actually start at 8pm Thursday, November 22nd and will run until Black Friday.






Death-kun said:


> I'm wondering if I'll be able to return the stuff I'll buy at Old Navy and keep the free NSMBU.



Why do I have a feeling Old Navy has a ton of small fine print hidden somewhere that you won't notice until after you made your purchase?


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 10, 2012)

Well it's not like they can demand the game back, right? It's a Black Friday promotion.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 10, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Well it's not like they can demand the game back, right? It's a Black Friday promotion.



I was thinking of a "all sales are final" (with the exception of exchanging the item of clothing) kind of label. xD


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 10, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Look at these game of the year worthy games_


----------



## Shirker (Nov 10, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Maybe if you actually read my post, you'd clearly see I ordered it for the PS3



SSSSHHHHHH, SSHH, SHH, SHH, Shhhh....

Let him have this....


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 10, 2012)




----------



## Shirker (Nov 10, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



*shrugs* I'd pay 50 bucks for a Jontron game.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 10, 2012)

Shirker said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> *shrugs* I'd pay 50 bucks for a Jontron game.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I would to


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 11, 2012)

I can safely say that there are 7 days until the Wii U's launch.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 11, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> I was thinking of a "all sales are final" (with the exception of exchanging the item of clothing) kind of label. xD



Yeah, that could totally happen.  Well, there's no harm in going there to check it out anyway. I'll be like "I'm getting this stuff for a relative for Christmas, what if they don't like it and want to return it later?" and whatevs.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 11, 2012)

Another very interesting tibit regarding the CPU from Ideaman. 



> On another note, a little bit of new info on the CPU: *what i know for sure, from my reliable sources, is that the CPU is build in a way that some studios managed to gimp/cripple themselves and don't properly/fully use it for a certain time, before correcting the "problem".* *It was originating from the way they were using it, their coding, their engine, and not an issue with the CPU itself.* I think that one day, if studios will be able to talk of this development process during this last year, you'll recognize what i've just said  I can't be more specific.







Kira Yamato said:


> I can safely say that there are 7 days until the Wii U's launch.


----------



## dream (Nov 11, 2012)

That's interesting to hear, so that would explain a bit as to why there were rumors that it was a bit weaker than the 360's CPU.  Wonder how much devs crippled the cpu.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 11, 2012)

Indeed. It at least eases my concerns about the CPU itself not being the culprit case of crippling developers from working on it with their engine and coding.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 11, 2012)

for some reason...i doubt that vague unhelpful statement.


----------



## dream (Nov 11, 2012)

Eh, I can trust such a statement because I've seen similar things happen often.  Bad Company 2 was hideous when it came to multi-core processors due to inefficient coding that was corrected later on, game didn't properly use the multiple cores properly.  Same goes for quite a few other games.  Depending on how the Wii U CPU is built, there might have been something that was different and devs didn't take that change into account or any number of other things that could have happened.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 11, 2012)

> for some reason...i doubt that vague unhelpful statement.


Vague? maaaybe. Unhelpful? Nah.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 11, 2012)

We'll probably only see the truly good looking games on the WiiU in a few years, most likely from Nintendo itself. I don't really give a shit if it's a little stronger or a little weaker than this generation, any kind of HD is a good HD for them.

One of the pros of not being a tech freak.



St NightRazr said:


> Did you not read what Iwata said about DLC? Your concerns are unfounded because they have already been way debunked, now please learn some shit and get your head out of your ass



**B-B-B-BUT READ WHAT IWATA SAID, GUY!**

Fuck what he wrote. I only need to see the latest iteration of the "New" Mario series getting stuffed with bullshit challenge modes that should've been there since day one and Fire Emblem getting completely ass fucked by a metric fuckton of ridiculous DLC. That shit is only giving them money and that shit is only going to transition to the WiiU.

And Jesus Christ, learn how to quote and post properly. We don't need to see your giant quotes and miniscule answers that most of the time barely counts as a full sentence.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 11, 2012)

DLC is good if I feel like I'm getting my money's worth. 

Nintendo doesn't engage in DLC often, and if they do, it's usually free. The next big game that will be getting DLC is Animal Crossing: New Leaf, and Iwata has already stated that all of AC:NL's DLC will be free. 

As long as Nintendo sticks to their previous statements where they say that DLC is only meant to add on to an already complete game, I'm good.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 11, 2012)

What dis' guy said.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 11, 2012)

Lol Animal Crossing a 'big' game.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 11, 2012)

Deathbringer  will you stop being a complete fucktard eh?

Take your shit goggles off your face and why dont you actually get your skewed perspective properly adjusted before you start howling like a god damn banshee. 

People have been harping about Animal Crossing with a vengeance for 6 years on and off now Shion.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 11, 2012)

But so far all the DLC (Except Mario Tennis Open DLC) is good.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 11, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> As long as Nintendo sticks to their previous statements where they say that DLC is only meant to add on to an already complete game, I'm good.



Well, that's why I'm expressing concern it in the first place. Fire Emblem's 5 dollars a map DLC and especially the shitty challenges in New Mario bros 2,  a game which already ends on the short side (Like most Mario handhelds) already shows that they're not as lenient when it comes to DLC as they say they are.

Animal Crossing's free stuff is good but there's plenty of opportunities for this to go wrong. I didn't even knew that Mario Tennis had DLC but then again, who gives a shit about Mario Tennis?

I just want my Zelda, Metroid and F-Zero (God willing) DLC free, is all.



St NightRazr said:


> Deathbringer  will you stop being a complete fucktard eh?
> 
> Take your shit goggles off your face and why dont you actually get your skewed perspective properly adjusted before you start howling like a god damn banshee.



Lordy, lordy, lordy. Look at all that frustration.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 11, 2012)

5 dollars for a map of infinite grinding sounds good to me.

When you go into the mall right and there is this little hagen daz place and they sell you a half pint of ice cream for 5 dollars. You buy it and you eat, when you can just go to Publix and buy the same quality goods  in half a gallon for the same price. 

Same thing here.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 11, 2012)

*infinite grinding*

Yeah, not really. Plus, one of the DLC maps pretty much only triggers fucking character conversations and shit. Ridiculous.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 11, 2012)

Well thats kinda crappy. Well Im only buying the character DLC and a couple of the maps.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 11, 2012)

St NightRazr said:


> 5 dollars for a map of infinite grinding sounds good to me.
> 
> When you go into the mall right and there is this little hagen daz place and they sell you a half pint of ice cream for 5 dollars. You buy it and you eat, when you can just go to Publix and buy the same quality goods  in half a gallon for the same price.
> 
> Same thing here.



Infinite grinding?

What the fuck? People actually _like_ that stupid bullshit??

I would blow my fucking brains out, man... Shit's enough to make a man insane. 

No wonder there are so many morons around, nowadays...


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 11, 2012)

^ Its important for Fire Emblems, because the RNG like to mess with people and they need to make sure the characters are prepared, it is a Strategy RPG.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 11, 2012)

Just logged on unto my online checking account and saw that Gamestop has taken out the money for my WiiU system and Pro Controller. It looks like it's set to process officially on 11/13/2012.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 11, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> People like playing RPG's?



Yes, Shion.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 11, 2012)

So I never got around to pre order a Wii U, so now I'm stuck waiting or attempting to go early to Best Buy, Gamestop etc. Thank you Amazon. 

I have asked a couple stores and Gamestop guarantees enough systems for preorders and nothing more. While Best Buy blatenly doesn't know how many systems is coming in. Anyone else got any information on possible day one purchases without a pre order?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 11, 2012)

Brandon Heat said:


> So I never got around to pre order a Wii U, so now I'm stuck waiting or attempting to go early to Best Buy, Gamestop etc. Thank you Amazon.
> 
> I have asked a couple stores and Gamestop guarantees enough systems for preorders and nothing more. While Best Buy blatenly doesn't know how many systems is coming in. Anyone else got any information on possible day one purchases without a pre order?



Man it is going to be difficult for you. Amazon not being part of this, is a pain for a lot of people. Your best bet it is going to be Best Buy it seem, according to people on the net follow by Gamestop, Toy's r us and Wallmart. Sears,Target & Kmart are places that I would not try. They don't get a lot of units.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 11, 2012)

Yeah, that's what I was thinking. 

I'm just going to talk to the gaming department at Best Buy this week to see what they say. If they can guarantee at least 20+ extra systems at launch, I will probably end up going there before opening. Last thing I would want to do is wait in line for no reason. I'm actually glad marketing for the system has been slacking since most people don't even know about the system.


----------



## Tazmo (Nov 11, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

